# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Dreams Of A Psychonaut

## MartinB

Welcome!  I forewarn those who may be easily offended that this journal contains descriptions of dreams, both lucid and non-lucid that may be of a bizarre and controversial nature.  As is my own nature, I try to be as open as possible when describing the events of my dreams, although some events within my dreams go beyond the bounds of even what I consider acceptable to make publicly viewable (I may consider making these viewable in the future, but for now, I have friends and family members who may read this journal).

As such, please do not continue to read if the notion of free thought and fantasy in any way offends you. 

For those that choose to continue, here are some hints: All lucid dreams contain the phrase "(lucid dream)" in the title, thus, a text search using the "Find In This Page" feature of your web browser can be used to quickly locate lucid dreams.  A lucid dream is considered any dream in which I was aware at some point that it was a dream, no matter how small the lucid part was.

Any lucid segments of dreams are marked in dark red.  Non lucid sections use the default colour, whilst non-dream sections are marked in dark blue.

Most lucid dreams occur on the later pages of the journal, since frequency of lucidity increases as I practice and become better at lucid dreaming.  Furthermore, I feel that my later dreams are better written, and as such, it may be wise to skip a couple of pages if you're really interested in reading about lucid dreams or more detailed dreams.

Please note that in order to protect the privacy of my friends and family, names of known characters from reality (friends, family members) are not used (e.g. I will only specify "my brother" or "a friend from school").  For my own convenience, descriptions of people, locations and objects are only provided when they differ from, or are unknown from reality.

Well, if you have read this far, then I assume that you want to read some dreams!  So enjoy!


The following dreams, numbered with negative values, are those that I recorded on other forums before actively becoming interested in lucid dreaming or keeping a dream journal.


*Dream -3: "Nightmare Awakening"*

I was down near my local library. For some reason, it was like it had been converted to an entrance to a small ruined castle and the area was all bricked off so I couldn't get out. There were some kids messing about pushing shopping trolleys down a small slope (about 9 foot high slope, 30 degrees or so)...

Anyways, I was standing at the bottom and one came right towards me as though someone was trying to deliberately push it into me. I couldn't see who did it over the top of the slope, but I shouted to them something like "Stop being an idiot" and started walking up the slope. Then I saw the another shopping trolley being lifted into the air, as though there was something or someone invisible picking it up. It was thrown at me quite violently and I dodged it and panicked shouting something like "Why are you doing that!? I didn't do anything to you!".

Nowhere to run, so I tried to run inside the small castle-like thing, but the entrance was bricked off. I turned around to see if I could see anything, and heard a creepy voice in my left ear as though the invisible thing was standing right there saying something (I don't remember what was said), and I woke up very suddenly.

The funny thing was, everything I said during that dream, I said in real life too, cause I woke my brother, who told me what I had said afterwards.


*Dream -2 (Lucid Dream): "I Know It's A Dream!"*

I was in a big house and in one of the rooms there was a big painting of a beautiful naked women on the wall, and when I realised that it was a dream, I took control of my dream to make her come out of the painting and become real and then we had sex.


*Dream -1: "Love At First Sight"*

I had just finished my last exam of my final year of university, and it was a bright, warm and perfect day in the middle of summer. There were a lot of students around, including myself, just chilling and relaxing, lay on the grass. There were some small events going on around us to celebrate the end of the exams.

Anyways, I was with an old friend from my secondary school who I hadn't seen in years and we were just talking about stuff for a while. He isn't the smartest guy in the world, but we get on okay anyways.

So at one point, this girl walks past us and I recognise her (not someone who I know in real life, but my "dream-self" seems to know her, including her name, which I've since forgotten, so I'll just call her Maria). She was kinda skinny, dark skinned and red hair, wearing a bright pink top and dark jeans. Anyways, she just walked by and after she had gone, I told my friend who she was and said that I liked her.

Well, my friend starts telling me that I should ask her out, but I just say that I don't even know her that well and she probably wouldn't anyways. Then another friend arrives (this one was not someone I know from real life) and my friend starts telling him about the girl and how I didn't dare ask her out, and he starts making a big deal out of it, so I start to get annoyed when another friend arrives and asks me whats going on.

So I tell him that "Oh, it's just he's telling everyone that I didn't dare ask Maria out", and then as soon as I said it, I noticed Maria behind the guy, only a few feet away, so I knew she must have heard me. She walked up to me and asked me "Do you really like me then?". I was quite nervous and didn't reall know what to say, but managed to say "Yeah, I've liked you for quite a long time". Then what happened next really surprised me.

Tears started forming in her eyes as she brought her face close to mine, she looked so happy and looked me right in the eyes and asked me "Really?". I replied "Yes", at which point she dived on me and started kissing me whilst we both rolled on the grass. After a few minutes of that, she started taking her clothes off whilst we still kissed, eventually ending up naked, and I quickly followed. We had some really passionate sex on the grass, completely oblivious to the other students around us. That lasted for a while, and then I woke up.


The dreams that follow are those that I have had since I started practicing lucid dreaming and officially keeping a dream journal.


*Dream 1: "Improved Performance"*

This was a very short dream, either that or I don't remember very much of it.  I found myself involved in a race with two other people, running.  I recalled that this was a race that had not occurred for a month in the dream.  This dream was strange in that although running seemed normal to me, I was viewing everything that occured from a side view (like an old-style 2D platform game), so I could see myself running.  One of the runners in the race was a friend whom I recognised from school.  I haven't seen him for years.  Out of the three of us, he was the faster of us, and won the race.  I came second, and remember thinking that I had improved my performance in the race dramatically since the last race (Last race?  I've never had a dream like this before).  I'm not sure who the last person was.  Strange things I remember seeing were a big red and yellow hot-air balloon in the background sky behind us (to the side of us actually, remember I was viewing this side-on).  When I reached the end of the race, at which point the scene switched to first-person, I remember seeing a white bicycle wheel and noting it's clarity against a bricked wall dead-end.  It was more a symbol, since it was very white, far too white to be real.  During my dream, I remember associated this with improvement for some reason.  I woke up at about this point.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 2: "Too Many Hayfever Tablets"*

This dream occured at around 03:00 or 04:00 I believe, very short.

All I remember is that I was in my room, and had just got up and was getting ready to go to work, when I noticed suddenly remembered that I needed to take my hay fever tablets.  I opened the box and noticed that there were about 28 tablets in the box instead of 7.  I remember thinking that I was lucky that they had mistakenly given me way too many.  That's all I remember. 

The dream was convincing enough to make me check the boxes of tablets this morning when I really got up for work.  :smiley: 


*Dream 3: "Shopping in Alice's Birmingham"*

I had this dream at some point this morning between 06:00 and 07:30.  This one's a bit longer.

I was with my mother, and was on a street that I was somehow familiar with during the dream, but not from reality.  It was day time, but the whether was cloudy.  I remember believing that the street was located in Derby, and that we had arrived there by bus.  I was standing with my mother on the opposite side of the street to a pub that I recalled having visited in the past, and I thought that this was were we were going.  To the right of the pub was a fast food place, which looked like it was closed, and it had metal shutters over the windows.

I'm not sure exactly how I got there, but I remember that my mother wanted to go to Birmingham and Brighton.  We arrived in Birmingham by train (I don't remember being on the train), and day had already turned into night, and there were very few lights.  My mother said that we were there to do some shopping because she had some discount vouchers that she wanted to use, but I thought it was strange because it was so late at night and all the shops would be closed.  However, my mother insisted that "They ought to be open now we've come all this way".

We walked down the platform at the station and up some steps, which lead over a bridge.  But on approaching the bridge, there was a door leading to a room, kind of suspended in the air above the track.  We entered into the room.

The room was bright and colourful.  It had a slighty "American McGee's Alice" feel to it, with ledges, big flower- and leaf-like structures and strangely built steps.  We walked up some steps, me going in front, and I took a wrong turn and almost accidently walked into some public toilets (they had no door).  We carried on walking through the room, up some steps and I remember specifically that the sides of the steps "crossed over" in 2D helix-like pattern, leaving ledges at each side of the step that someone could easily fall from.  I thought that it was a bit dangerous that these steps were in a public place.

Anyways, we went underneath one of the large orange flower structures (which were about 20 times my size) near the left wall of the room and there was a huge deep cylindrical red hole underneath, about 10 metres wide, with lots of immovable randomly-shaped platforms suspended in mid-air, allowing me to jump from one to another or climb down.  As I progressed further down, the platforms became smaller and more sparse until there was no option but to fall.  I could already see the bottom by this point.

I fell down the hole and noticed water running down the side of the hole.  The hole gradually turned almost horizontal into a tunnel that let the water flow across it.  I was able to slide down and noticed a kid in front of me, who I would guess was about age 13.  He was sliding on one of those floating rings that you get at water parks.

We slid into a small red room, in which the water was running into.  The water had filled the room to about 5 meters.  There was a high ledge at the opposite end of the room with a door on it.  The kid on the ring had been pushed by the water to the ledge, but couldn't climb onto it because it was too high.  I managed to jump up and climb onto the ledge just as my mother came into the room.  I seem to remember talking to the kid about the school he was from, but can't remember anything specific.  I woke up around this point.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 4: "My English Hometown in Holland"*

I was in Holland, with my brother who was visiting me for two days.  For whatever reason, my home town from England was in Holland but I didn't think that this was unusual.  We were walking up the street from my parent's house, and I decided that it would be interesting for my brother to see the old house that we used to live in, seeing as he didn't very often go to Holland and he may never get another chance to see it in a long time (it never occured to me to question why my home town had suddenly moved to Holland).

Anyway, we walked to the street where the old house was, and there was a street leading off that wasn't there in reality, which for some reason, I thought lead to the old house.  I didn't want to spend too much time there so I said to my brother that it doesn't really matter about seeing it.

So instead, we walked down the street where our old house actually was in reality and I noticed the old house.  The width of the door had been doubled and there were about three big new houses a little further on, that were contained in some sort of a much larger buliding with two open sides that we walked through.  As we walked past the houses, a woman came out the side door of one of these houses.  We continued on and walked onto the main shopping street and into a small co-op supermarket, which doesn't exist in reality.

I remember that I thought that I was there to buy milk for my grandmother because she had ran out (very strange that I would think that).  I found it and it then thought it was really expensive, so I didn't want to buy it from that supermarket, and that I should go to somewhere that was cheaper.  Then I met my mother in the supermarket and she bought the milk and some other stuff that we needed, but most of the products in the supermarket where things I didn't like.  Me and my bro just walked around the small supermarket talking about stuff.  I can't remember what we talked about though.  I woke up around this point.


*Dream 5 (Lucid Dream): "Everything Changes With Lucidity"*

I woke up in the morning, recalling a dream that I'd just had. I picked up my MP3 player to record what had happened in the dream, and turned it on. I pressed the record button, but the file from the dream I had recorded earlier in the night started playing back. I thought I must have pressed the wrong button, so I tried to stop it, but nothing happened, so I checked the display, which looked all weird, like it had crashed. I then noticed that I hadn't even put the ear phones in, so I shouldn't be able to hear anything! Could I be dreaming? Device failure, text looking funny. Hmm... Time to do a reality check.

I got out of bed a jumped into the air, and wheeeeeeee! I floated across my room and bumped into the wall! I remember thinking to myself; "I have LUCIDITY!!!". I could hardly believe that it had happened so soon. Before Sunday I didn't even know what a lucid dream was, and now I was already in one! Everything changed as a result. I remember noticing how awesomely bright, vivid and realistic dreams actually are compared to when you only remember them after they've occurred.

Okay, so I'm dreaming. What now? I decided to try a few basics to see if I could get the hang of things. I tried to make a post box appear in my room by closing my eyes for a few seconds, but when I opened my eyes again, everything had gone, and all was black, and I thought that the dream was ending. I remembered the spinning technique to stay in the dream, and started spinning around on the spot, and sure enough, I was back in my room in dream land, but no post box had appeared.

So next I decide to go outside and try flight, which has always been a natural thing for me in normal dreams. I decided that the quickest way to get outside was to pass through the large glass window. That didn't work, and I bumped my head into it as I tried to float through it. Okay, so no ability to pass through solid objects. I must use the three doors leading to outside instead.

I decided that on the way out, I would give the creation thing a second attempt. This time, instead of closing my eyes, I decided that there would be a woman standing on the other side of the door to the kitchen. I opened the door and there is no-one there. I laughed when I noticed that everything in the kitchen had actually disappeared, cupboards, sink, cooker, everything. The room was entirely empty. I went through the door leading to next room, again trying to impose my will and expectation that there would be someone behind the door, but again it failed. This room seemed more-or-less normal. I repeated this once more with the door leading outside.

When I got outside, things were somewhat different from normal. The garden arrangement had changed completely and there were some steps leading down a rectangular hole in the middle of the garden. Strangely, I didn't think anything was out of the ordinary about this.

So I was outside, in the beautiful light emitted by the dream of my mind, and everything looked so amazing and real. I decided I would give the flight a test. I jumped and landed on the roof of the house. It was a very cool floaty sort of jump. This was really awesome. I spent the remaining few minutes of the dream jumping really high across the rooves of houses, and then found a road to go a do huge somersalt jumps over the cars. Again, the road was one that doesn't actually exist in reality, but I really didn't think anything of this. I woke up whilst in the midst of a somersalt about 100 metres above a road.

I never did manage to remember the dream that I was intending to record when I had the false awakening.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 6: "Alien Dinosaur Planet"*

I had just arrived in a space ship on an alien planet, a very long distance from Earth, and was assigned, along with my family (my brother and my parents) to carry out a mission, although I can't recall what the mission was.  I remember being on the surface of the planet, which was bright glowing orange, flat and rocky.  There were small mountains in the distance of the same colour.  The sky was dead black, and filled with bright stars.

We suddenly found ourselves in the centre of a mass of dinosaur-like creatures, and we were trying to run away from them.  They varied in size between the size of a chicken and cows.  I actually had to jump over them in order to avoid them, because we were totally surrounded by them.

I remember my mother saying that they were mad at us because my brother had tried to eat one of the dinosaur eggs.

We finally found a room that was made out of giant egg where we could stay safe away from the dinosaurs.  There was a guy in a space suit standing outside the room who let us in and closed the door behind us.  The room was shaped kinda like a letter 'H', and was glowing a bright yellow colour, and naturally provided it's own light.  I remember someone saying that the dinosaurs could not have originated on the planet that we were on and must've come from a different planet.  I can't remember who said that though, and woke up around this point.


*Dream 7: "Late For Work"*

I was in my room with my brother and his girlfriend, who were staying with me for a week, but my room had an entirely different layout from reality, and was far more cluttered.  I had just found a program on the internet that acted as a plugin to my instant messenger, allowing me to make really cool coloured animated patterns out of a grid, and I was playing with the program for a while.

I then went into the kitchen and noticed that there were crutons on the floor, which I started picking up and eating.  Then my brother asked me if we had any stuffing.

Next I realised that I was should be going to work and that I was late, and my brother wanted to know where the remote control was for the TV before I went.  Then I woke up.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 8: "Playing With Time Travel"*

I had just arrived at a train station at night with my brother, and everything was fairly dark and there was no-one else around.  There was a small glass room at the station, with lots of shelves that all had chocolate bars on them.  My brother had a ticket which gave him the rights to this room and everything in it, and let me take one of the chocolate bars.  My brother then left somewhere and I was alone, so I decided to take two more of the chocolate bars whilst no-one was around, but as soon as I did, a station attendant approached me and started questioning me about what I was doing.

My brother then came back with some (three or four?) of his friends, but they were all younger versions of their real selves except for my brother.  They were all about five years younger, making them about 14 or 15, and they all wanted to get drunk for their first time.  At this point, the contents of the glass room had changed from chocolate bars to alcaholic drinks (WKD Blues, beers, wines, anything alcaholic really).  I took one of the WKD Blue bottles and my brothers friends started downing the bottles because they wanted to get drunk really quickly.

But then they started acting really stupid and immature and me and my brother got pissed off with them and I said to them that I'm going home.  One of them replied that there were no trains running at 01:00 in the morning, so I'd have to stay with them in a tent somewhere.  I pushed one of my brothers friends and nearly got into a fight him.

Then my parents arrived in the car and I said to them that I'd had enough of my brothers friends stupidity and that I wanted to go home, but they told me the same thing about there being no trains running.  I asked them why they couldn't take me back in the car, since they were already going back anyway, but my dad was reluctant for some reason.  Eventually, I convinced them to take me home, but just as I did so, I woke up in my bed at my parents house, but I still continued to ask my dad to take me home.

Then it suddenly dawned on me that I was already at home, and my dad left the room and went down stairs.  The layout of my room was perculiar, as it had a dark passage leading behind a wall, which is where my bed was in the dream, and there was a high wall behind my bed with a gap above it.  I closed the door to my room and then I was going to try to get some sleep, but my brother came into the room, who was also pissed off with his friends.

I looked out of the window to my room and noticed about four people sat at a white plastic table on my back parent's back garden, whom I did not know.  I acknowledged that they existed in a different reality from us.  The room that I was in was like a cross between my room at my parent's house and my room now, but had some unique features as well, such as a large wooden round table and a white passage at the opposite side from my bed, one end of which was a dead-end and the other lead through some showers and then outside to the back garden.

My bro was putting some music on the computer, and I asked him to put something on.  Then me and my bro spontaneously discovered how to time travel at will, and we started messing about, walking about and then going back in time and watching ourselves walk about as we had just done.  We noticed how our past selves took no concideration whatsoever for any changes that we made to the environment and did not acknowledge that our future selves were watching.  I did some things for a few minutes, walking around and stuff, and then just as I went back in time to watch it, my brothers girlfriend came into the room, who didn't know what we were doing.

My past self (still almost naked from not having got dressed from wanting to sleep earlier) started walking towards the door where my brothers girlfriend was, which was in a dead-end.  She started trying to prevent my past self from approaching, but my past self did not acknowledge her existance at all, and I knew that this would be the case.   Me and my bro tried to tell her to move, as I knew something weird was going to happen if she didn't  because I knew that my past self was about to walk right into the dead end where she was and there was no physical space left for her.  I feared that it would change the past and cause a paradox.

But my past self walked right through her, as though nothing at all could change what had occurred in the past, and she went all mangled up for a second.  She started really freaking out about it and my past self just continued to walk around, but her arm was trapped (intersecting) with my arm, and my past self was dragging her around without even knowing it.

I thought that I'd pissed off my brother and his girlfriend by doing this, so I went through the door that previously lead to my landing, but now lead to a strange corridor, which was enclosed, but I was able to see a pink-purple sky around me (like a "sky box" from an 3D videogame).  There was a big step down and another door, which lead on to the middle of the south side of another corridor in an 'L' shape, with two more doors at the end points of the 'L'.  The corridor was decorated in dark red and orange patterns.  I went through the north door and hid somewhere.  I cannot recall what was through the door, only that it was gray in colour and that there was no further ways to go, which is why I hid.

My bro followed, and didn't see me hiding, so when he had passed I went back through the door.  I remember noticing that I could see the door back to the original room right through the south wall of the 'L' shaped corridor.  I went through both doors and was back in the original room again, but my brothers girlfriend wasn't there.

My bro came back into the room and tried to trick me as revenge, pretending to be on my side.  We went into the corridor at the opposite side, and he said that I could make (someone's name) appear by closing my eyes and spinning around.  I asked him who that was, and he said it was the drummer from Keen.  So I closed my eyes for one second, pretending to go along with it, but opened my eyes again just as my bro was about to hit me.

Then my bros girlfriend came back into the room, and she was really pissed off as well, shouting that if I'd explained it first about the ants that everything would be okay, and they both chased me to the back garden.

The garden was now a dead end with only grass and two or three trees, surrounded by hedge, but there were a lot of people sitting at tables and lying on towels.  For some reason, it seemed totally logical that nothing would happen if I blended in by talking to someone there.  But I accidently knocked a beehive and millions of bees came out and started attacking me.  They didn't hurt, but I knew they were stinging me loads of times and I started panicking and trying to run away from them.  My bro and his girlfriend were laughing because I was being attacked by the bees.  When I realised that there wasn't any pain, I calmed, despite still being covered in bees and started to walk back inside the original room.

One of the guys outside noticed that I wasn't in pain from all the bees, and shouted out to me "Yo Martin, take it like a man!", and I went back inside, and most of the bees were gone.  Then I woke up.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 9: "DVD in Foil"*

All I remember is that I was looking through a lot of old Amiga floppy disks, trying to find something, but I cannot specifically remember what.  Then I decided that I wanted to watch a Futurama DVD, and I put the DVD in the laptop drive and tried to play it using mplayer, but it kept giving me an input / output error.  So I opened the drive and noticed that the DVD was half wrapped in foil, and that this had knackered the drive.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 10: "Castle Battle (RPG Style)"*

I can't remember a huge amount about this dream.  I and at least one other person (or possibly two) were in some sort of gothic style castle / tower building, in an RPG setting.  We had to reach the top of the tower for something.  We were fighting monsters with weapons, although I can't remember what the weapons were.  There was music playing in the background, Vision of Escowflowne sound track if I remember correctly.  We entered one of the rooms and had just wiped out all but one of the monsters in the room, and a weird cartoon taxi entered the room that we wasn't able to destroy and had to run away from.  We ran up the stairs from the first floor to the third floor and I got scared because the harder monsters were in the rooms upstairs, but they didn't seem to pose as much threat as I thought.  I woke up at about this point.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 11: "Burn the Shops"*

I was in my parents home town with my brother during Christmas time, and we were looking around some shops in the evening (it was pretty dark).  One of us thought it would be a good idea to set fire to one of the shop windows and watch it, so we did that and then ran to the top end of the shopping precinct.  The end of the shopping precinct where the fire was, that we were running away from was a dead-end in my dream, although it isn't in real life.

I can't remember what happened next, but it was like the dream was starting again, only this time my brother didn't want to set fire to the shop.  I was persuading him to it, but he still wouldn't do it.  Then my bro went through a broken window of an abandoned shop, 'cause he wanted to go to the toilet.  Then some kids on the opposite side of the street set fire to a shop opposite to the one that my bro had gone in.  I was scared of this and wanted to get my brother out of the building, even though it was a different building that was on fire.  He eventually came back out of the shop and we both went to the end of the street to watch it.

We were really excited about watching this fire, but we couldn't decide whether to just watch it or to go and get a beer and then come back to watch it.  My bro was getting especially excited, and started saying that he couldn't watch it because he didn't have any keys on him to get into the house when we got back, but I said that I had the keys on me.


*Dream 12: "Clothes Shop in Derby"*

I was at my parents house, and my mother had fetched a new War of the Worlds CD that I wanted that had just been released.  I looked at the CD and got pissed off when I noticed that she'd paid 25 pounds for it, 'cause she had bought it from an expensive shop (WHSmith).  I kept complaining that I could've ordered in on the Internet for much cheaper.

I don't know how, but next thing I know is that I'm in Derby with my bro, and we went into a clothes shop, which looked all gray, and we were looking around (not sure what we're looking for).  My bro left the shop before I did, and just as I was about to leave, I ran into three people that I knew from school who I haven't seen for years, and they started talking to me.  Next some guy who is working in the store accused me of shoplifting, and the guy started checking if I have anything I shouldn't.  My friends from school think this is really funny and were laughing, but the guy doesn't find anything on me, so he lets me go.  Then the guys from school followed me out of the shop as I went to look for my bro, and I realised at this point that I was tripping lightly on shrooms, and as if anticipating what they were going to ask, I say "Yes, my head is full of psilocybin right now, and no, I can't see any colours.".  I continued to go outside, but I couldn't find my bro.  I noticed that all the shops were just closing, and there are lots of people sat outside at restuarants.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 13: "Seven Floor Clothes Store and Arcades"*

I was with my family in a large gray-silver quad shaped room.  There were lots of people there, though I don't specifically remember who, but definitely my parents and my brother.  We were having a discussion about celebrations such as birthdays and christmas, during which it occured to me to leave the room and do some Christmas shopping.  I left the room and was in an indoor shopping precinct in Derby.  I went into a Burtons clothes store that was next door to the room I had just been in.

The Burtons store looked quite gray and fairly normal, but when I reached near to the back of the store.  I started looking at T-shirts and other clothes, but I couldn't find anything that I liked at all.  When I reached the back of the store, there was a plants section of the store, which was more brown-green in colour, and a little bit further on was a couple of pinball machines and fruit machines, and a door leading to a room right at the back.  For some reason, it occured to me that this room used to have arcade machines in it, but was now empty.

I came out of the Burtons in Derby and then went in the Burtons store in my parents town, only it had seven floors instead of just one, and each floor was much bigger.  For some reason, I wanted to go to the top of the store, so I went right up to the top floor using the stairs.  The top floor was just a room full of pinball machines, fruit machines, ping pong tables and air hockey tables, so I went back down the stairs.  I noticed on going back down through the floors that each floor had a specific theme to it, for example, one floor only sold curtains and umbrellas.

The stairs on the way down were quite steep, and in one of the posher looking rooms, there was an Asian woman hold some curtains open that would otherwise block the door.  When she seen me, she let go to stop me going through and started being really impolite for some reason.

Then when I came out of the shop (I don't remember passing the bottom floor), I noticed that I was in Derby again, and the store disappeared right as I walked out the door.  There was a big net thing covering the area around where the store had been, and I was underneath it.  I got out from the net and then decided that I wanted to get something to eat, so I started to look around for a Whetherspoons or another place to eat.

Whilst walking around Derby, everything was different from reality.  There were arcades scattered about everywhere and rides (such as bumper cars, ghost trains, etc.) in the buildings, all with open fronts.  I walked past a haunted house that had an advertisement for a simulator ride that was inside the haunted house.  I was thinking of going in one of the rides, but decided not too.

I reached the end of the street and walked around the corner and saw one of the crane games.  I was looking at it when my bro and his girlfriend walked up to me.  They said that they had bought me something, and they gave me a baby Bart Simpson and baby Lisa Simpson plastic figures.  I looked at them and when I moved them at different angles, they changed like a hologram.  I thought they were really cool.


*Dream 14: "Dungeon of the Bitchy Girl"*

I was involved in some sort of game in a large darkish dungeon-like room with bright orange lights, beds at either side and two doors on one side of the room located at the opposite ends of the room.  There were three people involved in the game, me, my brother and a girl of about the same age who my brother knew, but who I didn't.  The girl obviously hated me for some reason and was being really aggressive towards me, so I said that I wouldn't go along with the game.

But then she said that if I forfeit the game, she then gets to throw a pair of big scissors in my feet twice.  Naturally, I disagreed, and then she started to think.  She then said that she would let me off if I would become gay, so I started to think of a way that I could get away with it by pretending to be gay or using a technicality, e.g. happy.  But then whilst I was thinking she said that I had to get a boyfriend, and I disagreed agressively with her again.

Next, she became impatient, but I managed to take the scissors away from her.  So I went out of the room that I was in and into a larger, similar looking room, which was empty and had a more polygonous shape to it.  I noticed that my bed was in the room, which was the top bunk of some bunk beds, and my computer was on the bed, so I went to it and started browsing some forums on the Internet.

The girl followed me and got on the bottom bunk of the bed, underneath where I was and she was really pissed off because I'd taken the scissors from her.  She started ripping the mattress of my bed from underneath, and I got pissed off, so I jumped down and was about to stab her with the scissors.


*Dream 15: "Family Nostalga (with classic videogames)"*

I was at my parent's house and was in the living room with my parents, brother, half-brother, half-sister and uncle.  We were all playing C64 and SNES games that we used to play on the computer using emulators.  My mother went upstairs and came back down later with our old SNES and C64, as well as some addons (Super scope, 3D glasses, etc.).  I asked her why she had got the C64 seeing as C64 emulation on a PC is perfect anyway.  She said that some of the games don't work on the emulator when you have to click and point at the things, but I told her that she was thinking of the Amiga, not the C64.

I specifically recall not saying anything regarding the SNES emulator because the addons that we had could not be used on the emulator and required a real SNES.  I also remember that I wanted to rent a new SNES game; Yoshi's Island 2, that had just been released whilst we had the SNES out of the attic.

During all of this, my bro kept asking my parents if they were going out to the pub that night, and my parents kept replying that they hadn't decided yet, but the final time that my brother asked, my mother said that she didn't feel very well and gets this once every 20 years and lasts for a few days.

Then we were all drinking beer and everyone started singing a drunk song with the words: "Angully angully!" (hard 'G').  I felt a bit out of place because everyone seemed to know what it meant and I didn't have a clue, so I asked someone, and they said that it's something to do with wearing a shirt, and I started imagining the angles in a shirt.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 16: "Blood and Sex"*

I don't know where I was, but my bro and my half-bro were playing Blood against each other on some new maps that my half-bro had made and downloaded after discovering new capabilities of the game engine to enable it to do much more than it's supposed to.  The new levels looked as though they had been imported from F-Zero on the SNES and another N64 3D racing game, and both players would always start right next to each other (my half bro always spawned right in front of my bro).

Each match only required one kill to win, and my half bro kept killing my bro as soon as the match begun by spinning around and uppercutting my bro, Mortal Kombat-style, high into the air.

Two other specific levels that I remember were one that my half-bro had made, which was a large green 3D model of the word "PIP" against a black background, and another, which had been downloaded, which was based on the classic arcade game Donkey Kong, only with far better graphics.  This map had a deep magenta cloudy background and yellow platforms, and light-cyan barrels were rolling down.  There were no ladders, so they had to walk all the way to the top.

During playing this level, my half-bro agreed not to kill my bro at the beginning of this level because they both wanted to try and get to the top to see what happens, but my brother got hit by one of the barrels about a third of the way up.  I was viewing these levels from a side angle (as a spectataor), whilst my bro and half-bro were playing the game in first-person perspective.

I woke up at about this point in a large gray room with about six white beds in it.  My bro and half-bro, my bro's best friend and my bro's girlfriend were in the room, each sat on a different bed, talking to each other.  I got my portable audio player so I could record the dream that I just had, and recorded the whole thing in full, but trying not to let the people in the room hear me recording it.

After I finished recording the dream, we started playing around with my portable audio player, playing back files on it.  In my dream, it was also able to record and playback video aswell as audio.  One of the files was a recording of me talking to my bro, saying that "Sarah told me to give you a message that you can't drink anymore.".  After this, everyone except for me left the room and I was going to try to get back to sleep.

I lay down and closed my eyes, and suddenly felt really aroused.  Just as I felt this, I felt someone climbing on to my bed and then climbing on top of me.  The person lay on top of me, looking down at my face.  I somehow knew that this was not someone that I know, and also why this person was here, and felt complete trust with this person.  This person was here to satisfy my arousal.  I kept my eyes closed the entire time, so never did see the person.  The person started to restrain me, putting something over my eyes so I couldn't see, at which point I saw a red flash, like two intersecting filled circles, and then putting something over my mouth so that I couldn't speak.   I became excited and my arousal was satisfied rather too quickly, so to speak, just from feeling the weight of this person on top of me through the quilt, and I woke up (for real this time).

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 17: "Bicycles and Bumper Cars"*

It was a fairly dull afternoon and I was the only member within some type of building, which looked like an old class room from the outside (I don't remember seeing it from inside).  Outside the building was a small concrete yard, like a school playground, about the size of a bumper car arena.  Next to this yard was a square patch of pebbles, bordered by bricks that had a wavey top to them.  Opposite the building, there was another building that looked similar to the first, which I knew had about 30 members.

Anyway, I was bored, so I decided to cycle around the yard on my bike, and did so for a little while.  The I noticed a couple of people coming out of the opposite building.  I started trying to cycle across the wavey bricks at the edge of pebbles, but it was difficult to do because the bricks were only a little wider than my bicycle wheels.  Someone from the second buliding was watching as I did this.

Then all of the people emerged from the building (mostly adult males), and they all started driving around the small yard in bumper cars.  I wanted to join in, but the only empty bumper cars were at the opposite side of the yard.  So I got on my bike and cycled across, being very careful so that I wouldn't get knocked off my bike by someone in a bumper car.  I put my bike on the grass at the side of the yard and hopped into an empty car.

I pressed the accelerator and the car started turning sharply, so I tried to stear so that I was going forward, but I ended up going backwards instead.  I spun the steering wheel again, and started turning sharply again, and eventually managed to line it up so that I was going forwards.

It was only a few seconds after driving that I saw someone I knew from school and I remembered that I had just gone back to school and had been back for about 3 weeks.  I had vowed that I would not miss any lessons, and had broken that by missing about half of my lessons.  My next lesson was science and I knew that I was going to be in a lot of trouble because I knew that I had a really strict teacher for that lesson.  I was dissappointed in myself for having missed lessons already.


*Dream 18: "Shower in the Garage"*

It was a bright sunny day and I was at my parents house, and I wanted to have a shower, but for some reason, the shower was in the garage at the end of the garden.  So I walked up the garden to the garage, and the garage was enclosed within a slightly larger building that meant where you would walk along side the garage, this was now a passage inside the larger structure.

I went into the garage and locked the door, and it was dark because there were no windows, and light was only able to get in through small holes in the walls and ceiling.  I wanted to use the shower, but didn't know were to put my jeans because I thought that they would get wet if I put them anywhere inside the garage.  I contemplated putting them just outside the garage, so that they were within the larger building, but didn't want to for some reason.  Then I realised that they wouldn't get wet if I just left them at the opposite side of the garage from the shower.

At this point I noticed a very small child's bicycle in the garage, and thought that I recognised it from when I was very young as being my brother's first bike, but on closer inspection, noticed that it was way too small and partially red and black rather than entirely red.  I wasn't sure where this had come from.

The I went to switch on the lights in the garage so that I could see properly and I turned on the first light, but everything was still pretty dark.  So I turned on the second light, and then I realised that I had my eyes closed, and that's why everything was still not very bright.  I tried to open my eyes, but I couldn't do it.

Then it was as though I remembered something that seemed completely unrelated to the rest of the dream.  There was a girl and two boys talking about the first time they tripped on mushrooms.  They had just come back from somewhere, and were hanging around an apple tree, picking the apples from the tree and eating them.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 19 (Lucid Dream): "Dark and Lucid"*

The first part of the dream involved a lot of seemingly random imagery that resembled classic isometric computer videogames such as Head Over Heels and Spindizzy, although with different rooms, maps and colours that I had not seen before.  The latter part within this section seemed to focus on Spindizzy in particular, and was as though I was watching someone play the game, with a slight influence into the way that the game progressed.  I was interested in exploring and seeing the new rooms of the game that I had not seen before.

I awoke in my room at my parents house, but the bed was in an unusual position, along-side the wall that lies between the two windows.  My head was at the end of the bed closest to the larger window of the room.  I was quite scared by the strangeness of the situation.  It was night time and the room very dark, and this caused it took some time for my eyes to adjust so that I could see where I was.  I knew immediately at this point that I was dreaming, and my fear turned partially into excitement, although the darkness was somewhat in the way of anything that I might have wanted to do during this lucid dream.  I got out of my bed and headed for the window in front of me to go outside, but just as I was about to open it, I woke up.

I awoke in the same place again.  This time, staring up at the ceiling and finding movement considerably more difficult.  I noticed strange black patterns and shapes on the ceiling and tried to figure out what they were.  It seemed totally logical to conclude that these were a poster and some stickers that my brother had put on the ceiling in my absense.  I still knew that I was dreaming, but despite this, it was quite scary.  I managed to move my hands enough to do a reality check.  I tried to push my thumb through the palm of my hand, but the check passed.  I momentarily considered the possibility that I wasn't, in fact, dreaming, but in spite of this, still concluded that I was.

I wanted to get out of this dark room and go elsewhere.  I'm not sure how I managed it, but I was able to start spinning, even whilst mostly paralyzed and lying down.  The sensations of the bed disappeared as I did this, and I seemed to be floating in nothingness for a few seconds.  I tried to imagine a bright place to go to, but when I stopped, I was lying in my bed in my room.  I had awoke for real this time.

Despite the real awakening, I was still unsure whether I was dreaming, probably due partially to the fact that it is remarkably unusual for me to wake during in darkness during the summer, and partially due to the realism of the dream.  It took me at least a minute to convince myself that I wasn't dreaming.


*Dream 20: "Shrooms, Weirdness and Videogames"*

I was in a city, that I assumed was Derby, only everything was different.  There were lots of weird amusement park rides everywhere, such as a rollercoster that went in a straight line but twisted around the track, at more-or-less ground level (too low for an adult to ride it without having his head smashed against the ground).  Most of the other rides were for small children.  Naturally, given the nature of these rides, I felt no desire to ride any of them.  In any case, the rides were just closing as it was reaching early evening and I wanted to go home.  There was definitely more to this part that I don't remember.

The next thing I know is that I am at my parents house with my brother and his girlfriend.  It's afternoon, and we're planning to trip on half a box of Colombian mushrooms each.  We're standing at the top of the stairs and my brother is showing me some cool ideas he has for tripping, one of which I remember in particular was a green light bulb, as we were planning on tripping at night in the large bedroom.  The light failed to impress me, as it didn't seem to be working probably and I remember thinking that it was nowhere near as bright as the blue one we used for the last trip.

I don't remember the transition to night time or eating the mushrooms, but there the three of us were, beginning the trip in the room listening to Pink Floyd, trying out different combinations of lights to see which would give the best atmosphere for the trip.  Most of the lights were either far too dark and inpractical to see anything, or overly bright, which didn't create the atmosphere that we wanted.  We played around with the lights for a while and lay down on the beds (of which there were three in the dream, but only two in reality), but I wasn't feeling comfortable with the direction of the trip.  I specifically remember trying out three lights, one at either side of the room and one in the middle, but they were way too dark.

Eventually, I discovered a bright light, which I turned on that seemed to flood the entire room with light.  I wasn't sure whether it was the colour of the light or the effect of the shrooms (I had some obvious visual distortion from the trip at this time, which caused everything to look really bizarre), but the colours looked really fantastic and somewhat wrong.  Everything was in shades of bright yellow, pink, orange, brown and red, but to me, it created an ideal tripping atmosphere, especially being something that I hadn't seen before.  This light was turned off at some point and I fell asleep at some point during the trip.

Then suddenly it was daytime again.  It was almost as if I had fallen asleep during the trip and into a dream within a dream.  My bro and his girlfriend wanted to have a deathmatch game of Doom.  There were three PC's in the room, two on the bottom bunk of some bunkbeds that weren't there previously, and one on the top.  I sat at one at the bottom, but wasn't interested in participating in the game.  So they tried to start the game, but it failed to start.  They asked me if I could fix it for them.  So I checked it and I then realised that they had conflicting versions of the game installed on the PC's (one was version 1.02 and the other was version 1.05).  I decided to update the game on both systems to version 1.09, which was the latest version available, and did this from my own PC remotely via a network connection.  It took some effort on my part to do this due to the persisting effect of the trip, and my brother was getting annoyed because of the effect of his trip combined with the frustration of getting the game running.  I eventually did get it running.

Then I woke up.  It was 06:32 and the alarm on my mobile phone had been sounding since 06:00.  I could still feel the diminishing effects of the trip, and took this as the reason that I fallen asleep in the first place and hadn't woke up as soon as the alarm had sounded.  The alarm had very unusual, perhaps even somewhat freaky, music that, in combination with the trip, had scared the hell out of me on awakening until I realised what it was.  It had somehow registered in my subconcious during my sleep for what seemed like a very long time.  I got up just as the music stopped.

It was still fairly dark, and the room was unknown to me (although it didn't strike me as odd at the time).  The room was considerably bigger, and resembled somewhat a very deformed version of my current room.  My bed was close to one end of the room, although not against any walls, and my brothers bed was in a similar position at the opposite end of the room.  The closed curtains were dark red in colour.  My brothers girlfriend was not there.  I went to look at my phone, and noted how sleek and futuristic the new case and the fonts were that I had recently customised it with compared to the old ones.  The phone also had an unusual ability to fold in upon itself into an silver ball-like object with a blue light on one side that was about the a tenth of it's original size.

I woke my brother at about this point and asked him how he had managed to sleep through my alarm, because it had realy freaked me out, but he said that he didn't hear it.  He had been staying with me in Holland and today was the day he had to go home.  I going into my kitchen and it was smaller than it was in reality, and had a completely different layout.  I rememeber looking in my kitchen cupboard and noticing that my brother had taken several peppermints out of the cupboard.  The cupboard was pretty much empty except for some noodles, soup and gravy packets.

Then I showed him the fold-in ability of my phone, and he asked me how I did it.  I told him that he should be able to do the same thing with his phone, because he had a similar model to mine.  So I tried to show him how to unfold it again, and as I did, it became a cheap broken calculator in about six pieces.  The pieces were like layers; a back layer, a number button layer, a clear plastic cover for the number buttons, the operator button layer, a similar cover for these buttons and the front layer.

I somehow knew that I had to put it together myself and put the layers on in the right order for it to work, and tried to do it from memory, but I put the layers of the calculator on in the wrong order.  I checked the manual for it and it said that I should put the number layer on first, followed by first cover, then the operator layer and then the second cover.  I realised that I had gone wrong by putting both button layers on before putting the first cover on.

Then I randomly found myself either inside or playing some videogame that resembled the isometric arcade game Marble Madness, only much richer in graphics, colours and level size.  It had some significant differences too, in that it was possible to pick up magic spells and use it against enemies in the game.  The controlled character was a little man running, and the game was difficult in that you had to keep switching between spells, running and avoiding obstacles (such as huge rolling balls, which could only be defeated using the lightning spell) all at the same time.  I was on the penultimate level at first, but managed to complete this and proceed to the final stage of the game.


The final stage involved running away from a big monster and was profoundly difficult.  There was a set path, so it wasn't possible to hide or go back, as the monster was too large to avoid.  After passing through four scenes of this, it suddenly dawned on me that this level went on infinitely and had no end, and that the goal of the level was to defeat the monster that was following.  I remember feeling that I had completed the game before, but could not remember how I did it.  I picked up a lighting spell and tried to use it against the monster, but to no avail, as this did no damage to the monster at all.  Then I suddenly realised that the only spell in the game that could defeat the monster was the acid spell, which flooded the entire scene with acid, killing everything including the player, and for this reason was never used.  But this required incredible skill and knowledge of how to avoid the spell once cast, and I couldn't remember how to do it.  I continued down the level and reached a point where I thought it would be a good idea to try it and see what happens, but as I had thought, the spell sent a yellow wave across the isometric landscape that killed me and the game was over.

In my disappointment, I speculated before the dream ended on possibilities for completing the game, including reaching a higher point to avoid the acid, exiting the current scene just as the spell was cast and having to use the spell at some pre-determed point where you would be protected from it's effects.


*Dream 21: "Finding my Flight to Pentrich"*

I had just arrived at an airport with my parents and was looking for my plane home so that I could go to the Pentrich rock festival.  I knew that I didn't have much time because the plane was leaving soon, and we walked in the direction that I thougt it would be.  The whole airport looked more like an indoor shopping centre and I remembered walking past a woman at a small help desk (more like a hole in the wall), whom I figured I could ask as to the whereabouts of my plane.

But my parents, especially my mother, seemed reluctant and wanted to find it on thier own, despite the fact that I thought I knew where it was.  My parents kept hesitating and I was convinced that they were going the wrong way and that I was going to miss the flight.  They eventually decided likewise, and we turned around to go back, and I was planning on asking the woman who I had seen earlier, only when we got there, there was a metal shutter over the small desk with crude spray painted graffiti on it, and needless to say, no-one was there.

My parents kept saying througout all this that they could just stay with me in Holland instead of me going to Pentrich if we missed the flight.  I was getting pissed off at the thought of missing Pentrich.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 22: "Weird Day Out"*

I was with my brother, half-brother and parents in a mini-van, and we were going on holiday to a coastal town / city in England.  It was a bright summer day, and the trip was only for a single day, and cost 40GPB to go.  The mini-van had left from the middle of the street running up the hill that is parrellel to the street near my parents house.

I can't remember exactly what happened next, but I think we ended up in the wrong place and weren't sure where we were.  We started going through some sewers that were narrow, like a tube and half filled with water.  Eventually we reached a point were we could climb out and see if we were in the right place.  We climbed out, and we were in some sort of weird small tower that was made entirely from glass.  One of my colleagues from work was also there, so I asked him where we were and which way we need to go, but he didn't know, but pointed in a direction that lead back through the sewers were we came from.

We looked around and noticed that there was no way to go because we had emerged right in the middle of a two train lines.  We could see the coast and the sea from where we were, but we seemed to be in the middle of an industrial zone.  So we were going to go back down into the sewer, but it had filled with water and we were scared of drowning.

But then suddenly I looked up and the glass tower had become some shabby room, with a thin wall dividing it.  There was nothing in the room except for some seats to sit down and there were windows on every wall.  My family sat down and I went to look out of the window in the other half of the building (the sea was to the right) and noticed that the train line ran right into and through the building.  Further more, there was a train approaching on this very line that would crash into the building.

I moved out of the way and told my family to do the same, which they did.  The train ran through the building quite slowly, and smashed a hole in both ends.  In fact, it was so slow that we were I thought we would be able to board the train as it was passing onto a carriage that was basically just a big wooden platform.  I didn't manage to do it the first time, but a second similar train passed shortly afterwards, which we managed to jump on to.  As we boarded, the train left the building and started flying in the air.  It sped up and flew a full circle, much like a runaway train ride at a theme park, only it didn't tilt and was on an invisible track.  It flew over some factory buildings and red scaffolding.

The next thing I remember was being in the train, listening to my iAudio player.  For some reason, I wasn't wearing any shoes or socks, and some kid sitting opposite started to brush my feet with a paint brush that had black shoe pollish on it.  I asked him what the hell he was doing, and he replied dead casually that something stinks and he thought it was my feet.  I told him that it wasn't me and got pissed off with him, and stopped him from brushing my feet.  Then he got annoyed about something to do with my iAudio player, saying that I had no respect because I wasn't doing something with it (I can't remember specifically what).  I told him that my player didn't have the capability he was talking about, so it wasn't like I was not doing it out of choice.

Next I remember being in the mini-van again.  I wondered whether we had gone back home or whether we had arriving at the place we originally wanted to go to.  Either way, I knew that we were nearly there.  I had hoped we would be at our destination, but we were back at our starting point.  I got out of the van and the driver said we could go another day.  I was pissed off that I wasted 40 quid for nothing.  I starting walking down the street towards my parents house and suddenly realised that was still barefoot.

I went to the van to get my socks and there was an old woman in the van.  Then, as if anticipating what I was there for, she held up a pair of socks and asked if they were mine.  I said that they were, and she gave them to me, and I put them on.  Then my half-brother noticed that I hadn't been wearing any shoes or socks and said something like "You said that you feet don't stink and you weren't wearing any socks?" and laughed.


_Dream 23: "Burgulars or Residents?"_

I had just reached my house, and went inside through the back door.  My house was much bigger than normal and had an entirely different layout.  I walked past three sinks in the bathroom to get to the living room and noticed spots of blood on the sinks.  I thought someone had broken into the house, but when I reached my living room, there was no evidence of a break in.

Then I noticed people creeping around outside my window, who I assumed were burgulars and started running around trying to lock all the doors and windows in my house.  I thought I'd locked everything, but heard someone come through the back door and realised that I hadn't locked it.

The person came into my living room; a rather large woman, about 30 years old, naked except for a brown and white striped towel wrapped around her waste and between her legs and light brown shoulder length hair.  My house then changed into my parents house and I was in my parents living room, but I was still convinced that it was my house.  The woman started coming on to me, insisting that we have sex, right there in the living room.  I lay down on the floor, and she got on top of me, and I put my hand under the towel between her legs, but then I started to become suspicious that she was trying to distract me whilst burgulars were stealing things from upstairs, or that she was going to hold me down so that burgulars could steal stuff downstairs, so I said that she had to leave.

She seemed to get upset and didn't want to leave, but I insisted.  For some reason, instead of leaving, she went upstairs in a sulk and I was happy with that.  Just she was going upstairs, I noticed another half-naked woman through the blurred glass of the back door, and this, to me, confirmed my suspicion about the what I figured she was trying to do.

I went back into the living room, and the back door opened again, but this time, a man and a woman walked in and about ten children.  The man shouted "Police!  Hold it right there!", and I looked at them and they didn't look like police, so I thought they were burgulars trying to distract me.  Then on seeing me, one of the kids shouted "We have burgulars in our house", in an upset tone of voice.

I tried to tell theme to leave, but the man and woman started asking me why I was in their house and why all my stuff was in their house.  They had a stronge foreign accent.  I explained to them that I was living there for a year and had already lived there for ten months, but they said that it was their house and that they had been away for a year in another country.  I got suspicious again, thinking they were up to something, and got my mobile phone, and in a slight panic, tried to call the police.  I expected someone to try and take the phone off me when I did this, but no-one interfered.  I dialed the UK police number first, but it didn't work, and then I remembered that I was in Holland.  So I tried to remember the number and did so after a couple of failed attempts.  I listened to the phone and was on hold.  Some music was playing.

Throughout the rest of the dream, I kept checking my phone every minute or so to see if anyone had answered.  Every time, the music would be playing.  It didn't strike me as unusual to check it and then put the phone somewhere without listening at all for some time.  This went on for about 30 minutes.

During this time, everyone had sat down on the settee and chairs.  At first, the kids sat there looking worried that someone had been living in there house, but later they had started messing around with my stuff and had become a little out of control.  One of them was pressing keys on my Eluminx keyboard, which was lying on top of a card board box near the TV.  I demanded that he stop doing that because the keyboard was expensive.  Some others were going through the cupboards in my kitchen and helping themselves to food as though it was there home.  A couple more had gone upstairs.  I kept trying to keep an eye on all my stuff and becoming suspicious that the people were stealing my stuff.

During all of this time, there was a screensaver on my computer in the living room, which renders some pink and black patterns to the screen, and an anime was playing on the TV.  I knocked the mouse of the computer, and the screensaver died, and there was also an anime movie playing on the computer too.  Then I remembered that the anime that was playing on the computer had some adult content in it, so I wanted to turn it off because of the children there, but the computer would not respond to any input at all.

Then my uncle came in and backed me up by telling the people that I had lived there for ten months.  Things had calmed down a bit by this point and he asked me to explain why I'd been living in his house for ten months.  I explained that I rented the house from my landlord and was here for a year on work placement, and only had two months left.  Then I noticed that my brother was in the room aswell, and the man got suspicious again, asking me who he was.  I said that he was my brother, and that he had just visited me for the weekend, and had only done this twice before, and so did not live here.  The dream ended about this point.

----------


## MartinB

_Dream 24 (Lucid Dream): "Above the Forest"_

I was in at the edge of an unknown town on a bright summer day.  There were two or perhaps three people around.  One of those were my brother and the other(s) were people who I know from a dying forum on the Internet, one whom goes by the name of Supersonic.  I noticed that music was super-imposed into the reality, and every time I walked up to someone, it would switch to a different song, as though each person had their own theme tune.  The songs were all C64 remixes tracks.  I spent some time talking to the people, though cannot specifically remember anything that was said.

I then walked down the street towards a canal.  On the other side of the canal I could see a path running along the canal, and a fence with a lot of trees.  Just as I reached the canal, something clicked in my mind and I just casually thought to myself; "I'm dreaming".  It didn't quite register for a few seconds at first, and then I suddenly remembered, "Hey, that means I must be lucid!".

So I ran towards the canal and jumped to the other side.  I floated through the air and landed at the other side, but bounced off the ground and back into the air again.  This time I fell into the canal, but slowed down just before I hit the water.  I was low enough to dip my hand in the water, and it felt so cold and real.  Then I floated back up into the air again.

I remembered at this point that I had wanted to see if I had a dream guide, so I decided to get back to the ground and attempt to summon my dream guide.  I tried to land on the side of the canal with the fence, but I bounced of the ground and further into the air.  Then I decided that I wanted to go somewhere else to meet my dream guide.  I tried to control the direction of my flight, but it was somewhat sparodic and unresponsive.

I ended up flying towards a forest.  I flew up above the trees just before entering the forest and the whole area was coated with a grey-blue fog, so my viewing distance was only about 100 meters.  Nevertheless, the forest looked absolutely stunning from above the trees.  The trees varied in height, so I could fly around the higher trees whilst still flying over the top of the lower ones.  The entire forest looked very spectactular.

But I still wanted to get down to the ground so that I could summon my dream guide, but I couldn't land.  I had most difficulty controlling my height, sometimes I would fly so high that I could barely see the trees through the thick fog, and then I would swoop down so that I could almost touch the tops of the trees with my feet.  I even tried to fly into the trees, when I were low enough, but I always seemed to veer to the side just before I went through the leaves.  I pictured the perfect location in the middle of the forest for meeting my dream guide, but I tried for a minute or so to get to the ground, but didn't manage to do so.

At a particularly high point, just below the clouds, and I couldn't see anything other than clouds and fog, and the dream began to fade.  I tried the spinning technique to stay in the dream, and all became black.  I pictured myself going to a dark living room lit only by a warm coal fire, and suddenly noticed a small red blur that would flash past my vision at every rotation.  I couldn't see what it was, so I slowed down and tried to shout "Increase clarity!", and although I didn't hear my voice, the red blur became clear.

It formed into a circle made up of tessalating shapes, coloured brigtly in vibrant shades of red, orange and pink, with a black outline.  The circle began to grow until it enlarged into a big rectangle that filled about 85&#37; of my vision, full of these tessalating shapes.  Then a second circle, similar to the first, began to emerge in the middle of the large rectangle.  The only difference between this and the first one was the colours.  The shapes in this one were shades of bright yellows and light greens.  It expanded until it completely covered the original pattern.  There was "Shpongle - Behind Closed Eyelids" music playing in the background during all of this.

Then something appeared within the pattern, embedded within the shapes, like a photo or a symbol.  I remember thinking that it was something that was very familiar to me, but cannot remember what it was.  Just as I had this thought, the pattern began to get smaller and fade away and I knew I couldn't maintain the dream.  I awoke as it turned into blackness.


*Dream 25: "Attempting a WILD"*

I was lying in bed, only I was at my parents house, and my bed was where my brothers bed normally is and the whole room layout was different.  I thought that it was an ideal time to try a WILD, so I closed my eyes and seemed to immediately get really into it.

I started seeing vivid patterns and colours swirling around in my vision.  Then my alarm went off on my computer, and instead of the synthetic voice that would normally read out weather information, software updates, etc. it just played C64 remixes.  I specifically remember the song, it was a remix of a Buck Rogers game music.

I didn't want to let it distract my attempt at a wild though, because I had never got to the point where I started seeing things as vividly as I was.  I specifically remember seeing a white grainy pulse that would go across my vision every second or so.  I was really comfortable and expected to enter a dream any minute.


*Dream 26: "Classic Videogame Remake Inspiration"*

I was watching Super Mario World on the SNES, as though someone was playing the game or it was a demonstration.  The colour scheme was that of the very first stage of the came, but the level itself was a small custom level that was designed to demonstrate all the different ways of getting extra lives.  The level was only about half the size of the screen, and was entirely confined to the lower-right of the entire scrollable area.  There was a small tower to the far right that stretched up and out the top of the screen.

I watched as the demonstration went, and it shown about 7 or 8 different ways to achieve extra lives in the game.  At one point, I specifically remember noticed that the player fell out of the bottom of the screen and then bounced from something that was out of view and back onto a platform.  It looked really difficult to do.  At another point, there were two Marios, one on a platform underneath another.  The lower one picked up a mole and threw it above so that it landed on the platform on which the higher Mario was stood and the higher Mario used it to get another life.

After the demonstration ended, I was given control of the game as the level began again.  Instead of following the demonstration, I jumped to the top of the tower.  The screen scrolled up as I did this, and their were hundreds of invincibility stars floating in the sky, arranged in a grid that made up an entire shape of a triangle.  I jump to reach the only few stars that I could, and as I did, started flying upwards so I could get loads more of them.

Then I realised that the entire scrollable area of the level was actually my room, and that I wasn't actually flying up, but was walking across it.  The small level in the corner of the scrollable area was actually my bed.  The rest of the room was empty and all of the stars had dissappeared.

Then I started imagining how cool it would be to make a 3D Mario World remake.  I had all these inspiration visions of how it would look and work, and thought that it would be amazing.  Then I started imagining 3D remakes of the PC game Fish Fillets, the C64 game Spindizzy (which, incidently, I had just started in reality a couple of days earlier) and the Amiga sequel, Spindizzy Worlds.

Next I was in a kitchen with my landlord and landlady, and I setting an alarm on a cooker with a dial.  I tried to set the alarm for 30 minutes, but accidently set it for 40 minutes instead when I realised that there was a number in the middle of the dial that change, and I wasn't supposed to look at the dial itself.  My landlord said "You have to turn it like this", and he turned it back to 30 minutes.  Then I seen the display change to 31 minutes, and for some reason this did not strike me as unusual, and I thought that it was supposed to happen.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 27 "Blue Sphere of Flame"*

I was in my house with my brother and my bro's friend, and they were messing about with lighter and explosives.  I gave them something in a carrier bag, and told them that it created a really good effect and that they should try it out.  They lit it, and then ran outside.  The thing looked like a lighter, but it projected a transparent spherical flame about half a meter around it, which stayed lit and prevented anyone from touching the lighter because you'd have to put your hand through the flame.  I thought it was really dangerous because it was going to set fire to my house.  Then the blue spherical flame started to move independantly of the lighter and I becaume really worried.  I went to the sink in the bathroom and started filling a watering can with water to put out the flame.


*Dream 28 (Lucid Dream): "Are You Dreaming Mother?"*

I was in some type of city, but the area in which I was in was very open, and there were crowds of people around.  I was with my mother, and suddenly realised that I was dreaming.  I said to my mother "Hey, I'm dreaming!".  Then I had a thought.  I said to her "Hey, I wonder if you're dreaming too?  Maybe you can become lucid!  Try something!", but for some reason, she seemed to avoid what I was saying.

So then tried to show her that I was dreaming.  I put pinched my nose to show that I could still breath, but she didn't believe me.  So the I jumped about 25 meters into the air and did a forward roll in mid air and landed on my feet.  She seemed to believe me now, and I said "Maybe you're dreaming aswell!", but when I said this, my mother got really upset, and even a bit scared, and she ran off into the crowds of people, and I couldn't see where she went.

I then had a false awakening, but can't remember specifically what happened during this.  All I know is that I lost lucidity upon the false awakening.


*Dream 29: "Elephants and the War Storm"*

I was with my parents and my brother, and we were on our way to buy some DVD's.  We had to walk through an indoor building, which somewhat resembled a outdoor shopping centre, but was much stranger.  The whole place was lit by neon lights, mostly red, which gave the whole place a dark red glow.  We passed some wide brightly colourled steps that lead to a casino underground.  A few meters past this was an entrance and exit to a dark passage that looked like a funkily coloured fun house.  My mother stopped to look at the fun house, and my brother started to get annoyed because my mother did this every time she walked past it.

A little further on, and the indoor shopping centre turned into an amusement arcade (still in the shape of a wide corridor) with lots of classic and modern arcade machines in it.  Whilst we were waiting for my mother, who was still looking at the fun house, I walked up to one of the machines and started moving the joystick around, but then my brother said that I would get thrown out if I started touching stuff in this arcade.

Eventually, we left the amusement arcade from the opposite side that we entered and we were outside.  The day was cloudy and was fairly dull.  I noticed that the way that we needed to go was block by some animals that were lying down to form a diagonal line across the street.  Every third animal was an elephant, and they got smaller in size as the line was further away.  I'm not sure what the other animals were, but paid no attention to them because the elephants were my main concern.

A couple of the big elephants were awake and were jumping really high into the air.  I thought it would be safe to pass where the smaller elephants were lying down, becuase I thought they couldn't jump very high, so I walked past, and soon after, heard one of the elephants running after me.  The charged at me, and just as it was about to hit me, it lifted its front feet into the air and used them to push me along, and lift me high into the air.  My dad thought that this was funny and started laughing.

The sky had become much brighter and there were yellow-green fields on either side of the street, but not much else around.  I saw a small tree with no leaves, and tried to grab on to one of the branches as I passed and climb to a point where the elephant couldn't reach me, but I lost my grip and fell down.  The elephant ran, but then turned and came back.  I wasn't at a high enough point in the tree to avoid getting hit, it got me again and started pushing me in the opposite direction to before.

This time, there were three more elephants running towards me and elephant that was pushing me, and I thought I was going to be crushed, but as the elephants got close, the elephant behind me lifted my high into the air, and the others were trying to stab me with horns.

Then I woke up at my parents house.  My bed was where my brothers bed normally is, but I didn't think anything of this.  The curtains of the large window in front of me were open, and the curtains of the smaller window to the side of it were closed.  The sky was very dull and it was raining quite heavily.  There appeared to be a really violent thunderstorm.  I got my iAudio to record the dream that I had just had.  I opened the window so I could hear the storm a lot better, and noticed very strange sounds amongst the thunder that sounded like gun fire and explosions, like there was a war going on.  The lightning was also very intense, lighting up my room at every flash.

Then I thought to myself, "Hey, could this be a dream?", and I did a half-assed reality check by trying to put my finger through my hand, but the check passed, and I just thought to myself that it must be reality.

I remember noticing that one of our neighbours across the street had entirely enclosed their front garden with glass, and it looked really modern.  I tried to record the dream that I'd had with the Elephants, but I kept getting distracted by the storm, because it was so cool and intense.  Then I decided to go downstairs, but just as I was about to, my brother was coming upstairs.  I asked him if he had had any lucid dreams yet, and he said that he had recorded some normal dreams on his iAudio, but hadn't had any lucid dreams yet.

Then I realised that I still hadn't even got dressed, but I didn't think this was unusual.  Then I woke up.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 30: "Trespasser"*

I went into someones house, and it was somehow familiar to me, although I don't recall having ever seen it before.  The house was large and had a warning about trespassers on the outside, which is what made me want to go in.  All the rooms in the house were in weird layouts, but there didn't seem to be anyone around.  I got to about the third floor, and there were all weird pictures everywhere that looked like they were drawn by a very young child, and I thought that I was going to far inside the house, so I decided to go back.  For some reason, before this point, the rooms had seemed like a communal area.

Just as I was about to leave the house, I heard someone from up the stairs that I had just came down.  I got scared that the person would find me, and although I don't recall turning a tap on, I do remember initiating a flood in some way before leaving the house.

When I left the house, I came out of the front door of my parents house, and started running as fast as I could so that the person would not catch me.  I ran down my street and to a green in the middle of some houses.  I turned left here and ran towards three kids, who were half way across the green.  Then I noticed that the kids were my brothers friends from school, only they were all young versions of their normal selfs; about 12 years younger, to be exact, making them about 7 or 8.  I thought at this point that I must also be a younger version of myself.

I remember two of them, but can't remember who the third one was.  The one I didn't know and one of the ones I did know were picking on the other kid, and the other kid started running away across the green.  I ran in front of the two kids and in the same direction as the third.  We ran to a long street, and the kid in front of me was running faster than me and I couldn't keep up, but the other two were behind me and were just a little slower than me.


*Dream 31: "Flashback and The Run From Death"*

I woke up in the middle of the night, and got up.  I turned the light on and noticed that there were pictures of varying sizes randomly placed all over my wall where the small window normally is.  At first I thougt that my landlady had put them there because she had a lot of spare pictures, but then I noticed that there were also two glass cabinets, one to the right of the pictures on one side of my bed and the other where my bedside table normally is.  The cabinets had items in such as really old crisp packets and old things from a pub, and then I thought that my landlady must be planning on turning my room into a museum about the pub that the house used to be after I left.  Then I noticed a fresh mushroom on the top of my settee that I thought I must've dropped last time I shroomed, and I was amazed how it had stayed fresh for two weeks since my last shroom trip.

So I switched the lights off to try and get back to sleep, but I sat across the width of the bed instead of lying on it normally.  Then I started tripping.  I knew I hadn't eaten any mushrooms, and thought that it was just a really vivid flashback, but it really was quite different to any trips I've had.  Rather than smooth, slowly changing visuals, I kept seeing bright lights that would suddenly flash across my vision and then dissappear again.  It was very scary, and I knew that I couldn't sleep until it stopped, so I got up again.

Then everything became more pleasent.  I started seeing red glows everywhere around my room, and thought that I would make the most of the trip.  I looked at all the things in my room and everything looked quite freaky, but cool at the same time.  It was getting a bit too intense, so I turned the lights on, and started spinning around, and just as I did' I noticed the top half of a person coming out the top of my monitor.  As I looked, I realised that the person was me.  I knew that it was an hallucination; the other me was doing exactly the same actions as I was (like a mirror, only it wasn't flipped).  As I spun around, I reached out with my hand, and my hallucination did the same.  I expected our hands to pass right through each other, but instead, we grabbed each others hands and held hands.

Then as I looked at the other me, I realised that the it had changed into to strange woman.  She looked very weird, like she was young and old at the same time.  She wore a pink-peach coloured dress.  At first I thought it was just a really amazing hallucination that I could even touch and was caused by the flashback, but then I noticed that my door to my room was open, so concluded that she must be real and had come into my room.  Then she said to me; "Come with me, I have something to show you!".  I asked her who she was, and she said that she was my landlady's mother.

We left my room and I locked the door to my room, and then we left the house.  Just as we left, a guy in black who looked like a terrorist with a huge machine gun ran into the house.  The woman then tried to restrain me against the wall of the house, and I asked the woman what the hell she was doing.  It was obvious to me that she had tricked me so that this guys could burgle the house.  I was really scared and said to her "He's not going to kill anyone, is he?", as I knew that my landlord and landlady were still in the house.  But she just replied with something like; "Oh, he will.", and then I started panicking and got even more scared.

I managed to break the grip of the woman and ran down the street as fast as I could.  It was dark, but I ran between the houses and into someone's back garden, and the woman ran after me.  I couldn't see very much, but somehow managed to skillfully negotiate any obstacles that lay in my way and managed to lose the woman who was following me.

But I carried on running down streets and through peoples gardens.  I knew that I had seen too much and that they would be after me, and I didn't know anyone who I could go to, and I couldn't phone the police because I didn't have a phone.  During the escape, I jumped over a seven floor hotel and thought nothing unusual of this, although I did feel somewhat vulnerable being high in the air where someone may easily spot me.  The sky had become a little lighter as the sun began to rise.  I knew I had to tell someone about what happenend, then I remembered someone who I could go to.  It was the only person whom I know the whereabouts of in my town.  I couldn't go back home and she was my only hope.  I decided to make my way to the home of my Dutch teacher and hide there, as I was sure she would understand.  I woke up on the way there.


*Dream 32: "Tired and Faint"*

I had just arrived back in Holland from my parents house in England and I was really tired.  As I got back to my house, I realised that the house was much bigger than it was before, and had a lot more rooms.  For some reason, I thought I was back in Holland to go to school and that I had lessons all day.  In fact, I was convinced that I had already been to two lessons on my day of arrival, the first of which had lasted a full hour and the second had only lasted ten minutes because we didn't have any work to do yet.  I was back at the house between the second and third lesson with an hour before my next lesson (including break).  I checked my timetable, hoping that I was free for the third period, because I didn't want to go to it because I felt so tired, but I noticed that I had lessons all day on Mondays.

The house had several bedrooms, living rooms, kitchens, etc. that were available for me to use, and I remember thinking how cool it was and that it was just like something I would see in my dreams, only not quite as big.  I was exploring the house, and there were all these big wooden cabinets and cupboards that were full of old and interesting items (although I can't remember anything specifically apart from some really short incesne sticks).  I decided that I would sleep in a different room to what I normally would.  Then I went into the kitchen, and noticed a secret passage leading behind the wall of the kitchen.

I entered the passege, and it was brightly lit from a window on the corner at the end.  The end of the passage was a dead-end, and there were two washing machines there, with a grill and an oven on top of them and two microwaves stacked on top of these.  Looking out of the window, I noticed that we were really close to the train tracks and it was an ideal place to sit and watch trains go by.  I thought that it was a hangout spot so that you could sit there whilst cooking food and just chill.

Then I went back into the kitchen again and started looking through the cupboards.  But I heard some children enter the room, and decided to hide and see what they were up to.  I knew that they were relatives of my landlady.  So I hid in the secret passage and tried to listen to them.  They started opening the cupboards that I had been opening before.

Then suddenly I felt incredibly tired and everything seemed to get dark.  The children who I had heard came closer, and one of them said "I knew he was here!" and then found me just as I collapsed on the floor in the passage.  I could still hear them, but I could not move or speak.  One of them said "Is he alright?  Is he dead?".  Then I heard my landlady come into the room and felt someone pulling me up off the ground.  I regained my vision, but still felt incredibly tired, and saw my landlady had helped me up.

She said to me that I shouldn't get so tired, and I just replied to her that at least I would get a decent sleep tonight.  She asked me if I'd been walking or cycling to my lessons, and I said that I'd been walking, but I hadn't had much sleep because I'd had a nightmare last night (I recalled the previous dream).  I thought that it might be better that I stay at home and not go to my lessons on the first day, but I really didn't want to miss any of my lessons.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 33: "Daredevil Diver and Living a Movie Preview"*

I don't recall everything from this dream, but at first I remember being in some water, like a lake or the ocean, and there was a diver in this big metal sphere thing.  He was apparently a daredevil who put himself in lots of really dangerous situations whilst inside the big metal sphere.

Then the water dissapeared and I was in a field and it was a bright sunny day (the surroundings resembled a rock festival that I go to every year) and the diver was going to be put inside this cage thing (whilst inside the sphere) with all these weird alien-like creatures in it.  This was inside an open ended tent with lots of seats for people to watch, although there weren't that many people there.  The creatures looked extremely dangerous, like small worm things that were red and peach, as though they all had blood splattered across them.  When anyone went near to them, they would project four sharp shiny metal teeth-like things, each about half a meter long, that would spin around and make mince meat of anything that got in the way.

Anyways, I was given the task by the guy running the show to put the sphere with the diver inside it into the cage.  I put it in (the sphere had become really small) and then noticed that the worms had started to escape from one of the other cages and everyone was running away.  I ran away, and I can't remember what happened then.

Next I realise that I'm at a fair with my brother and we're walking around, and I thought that I was supposed to be at school.  It was weird because the fair was set around a mountain like landscape.  I wanted to ride the bumper cars at first, but noticed that there were only three people on them, so thought that it would be pretty boring.  I made a sarcastic comment to my brother like "Well, lots of people on them!".

Then we were heading home and I was on my home, but just before I left, there was some people who I didn't like challenging me to something, though I can't remember specifically what.  I got in the car and then realised that I had a strange sense of deja-vu.  I _knew_ exactly what was going to happen because it was as though I'd seen it before in a movie.  The main character is chased by these guys, drives into a tunnel, which is a dead-end, crashes the car and the guys do the same.  They get out of the car and the main character hesitates about challenging the guys until he realises that they have guns, then he runs off, but he gets shot in the ass because he's not fast enough.

I remember saying to my brother that the TV was showing the first few minutes of the movie as a preview.  But then it was as though I was in the movie and I was the main character.  I got to the point where the car crash occurs and then, knowing that the bad guys have guns, instead of hesitating, I ran as fast as I could away from the crash around some streets in a city that seemed to have a lot of white buildings.  I kept thinking that I was going to be shot down at any minute, but I woke up before being shot.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 34: "Doctor's Shrooms"*

I recall that I had many false awakenings, where time kept changing in each one, and some times I wasn't sure whether I'd missed my alarm and would be late for work.

Then I was in my parents living room with my bro and my best friend from school, and we were all planning on tripping on mushrooms that night whilst watching an anime.  It was going to be my friends first time tripping.  I recalled that the previous time we had tripped, we had gone to the doctors surgery to get the shrooms, but this time we had to go to a shop in town to get them instead.  I was going to fetch them on my own, but I think that my bro and my friend wanted to know what I wanted to order from the kebab takeaway before I left.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 35: "Frankie Goes To Hollywood Universe"*

I was with my brother and my parents in a universe that I somehow knew as the Frankie Goes To Hollywood Universe.  I remember believing that I had been there before and wanted to show my parents and brother around.  I have no idea why I gave it that name because it had nothing at all to do with the band, music or C64 game.

Anyways, the universe was made up a huge room that was basically like a kids fun house, only anyone could go in, but not many people knew about it.  The colours were also somewhat factory-like, metal grays, greens, etc.  On entering the universe, we went up a escolator on which the steps were made of wooden planks.  It was slower than a regular escalator and the initial curve was longer.  Then we went down a regular one and finally up a last regular one.  We were at the very far side of the universe, and the dark green wall was on our left.

There were two long tubes than ran across the wall, and we could go inside them and the tubes would push us across and to the other side, kinda like the glass tubes in Futurama, but they were white with blobs of colours on them.  I went through first, and the tube kinda stopped working properly, so I was only moving very slowly, and I had to push myself to reach the end.  My family followed.

Then there were two more tubes, this time, I went through really fast, and could see someone in front of me as a blur because I was going so fast.  I waited on the other side for my family.  I thought that they might've got stuck on the way through and used the other tube to go back, but they were okay, so I went through again.

Then I decided to go off on my own and explore the universe.  I went into some type of weird maze, and there were a few other people around.  I picked up a medical kit that looked like one of the ones from Doom.

Then I remembered that this universe was the only universe in existance were there were no laws, so anyone could kill people without getting into any trouble.  I got a little worried at first because I thought that someone might kill me and I'd respawn somewhere randomly and wouldn't be able to find my parents, but then I remembered that there were extremely few hostile people in this universe, because the universe was so well ran.

So I went back to where my parents were, and they were sat near the corner of the universe, which looked like an empty corner of a factory, at a round plastic table.  I found a pack of cigarettes and a box of matches on the floor, and my dad said "Oh, those are for me then?" in a joking manner.  My dad had a white carrier bag with "Frankie Goes To Hollywood" written on the side, and I figured that he'd bought a souvenir whilst I had been gone.  My dad then said that he was disappointed with the universe and that he had expected some better music.

It was at this point that I noticed that music had been super-imposed over the entire universe.  It was kinda neutral sounding, but nothing that I recall ever having heard before.  Five tracks had already played without me really noticing.  I said that I really liked it because it was quite atmospheric and fit well with the universe, and made a nice change, and my bro agreed with me.

----------


## MartinB

_Dream 36: "My Brother's Expensive MP3 Player"_

I was in some room, that looked like the inside of a caravan.  The place was somewhat messy and my brother had just arrived.  I was looking around for my iAudio when I thought that I noticed two of them, one on either side of me.  I figured for a moment that since I didn't see them both at the same time, that they were the same one.

But on looking closer at one of them, I noticed that it was somewhat different to mine, but the buttons on it looked the same.  It had a colour screen and a built in CD player and was bigger than my iAudio M3.

Then my brother said that he had bought one aswell, and had bought a Cowon device because I had one and that means they must be pretty good.  I asked him how much he paid for it, and he said it was 450GBP, which I thought was rediculously expensive.  He started showing me some of the features, and put a CD in it.

Then he turned on the screen and it was a full colour high resolution screen with a kind of futuristic interactive TV on it.  It was showing interactive advertisements for Disney World in Florida.  I watched a bit, and then realised that I was at work and my brother had come by because he had just arrived in Holland to visit me, and we agreed to meet there when I finished work to go back to my place.  I was excited to finally have some days off work.

Before we left, I mentioned something to my brother about my work and then got worried in case I had said something that was supposed to be confidential, but my two colleagues didn't seem to care.  So we were able to left about a minute before everyone else and walked to the end of the corridor, and I was telling my brother about some sick Christian group in America that I had read about on a website that places awful restrictions on kids whose parents send them there.  For some reason, the other employees had to wait until someone said that they could go, but just as we left, they were allowed to go too, and one of my colleagues said "Good timing!" to me, as though my walking out was predicting when they could go.

We reached the lift as we were talking about the Christian camp, but the lift was completely different.  It was just a big platform that was lowered down a hole through the second and first floors.  We continued to talk about the Christian group as we went down the lift.  For some reason, the lift went right through offices on the second and first floor where people where working.

Some geeky guy at a computer in his thirties, wearing a red T-shirt overheard our conversation on the way down the lift and said "That sounds alright to me", and me and my brother just looked at him funny.  Then he continued with "The army is good enough for me", and one of his colleagues said to him "Oh, you would date robots then?" and the guy replied saying "Yeah, I would date robots".  The other guys laughed and I thought that they the guy was weird.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 37: "Are Dreams Darker Than Reality?"*

I had quite long dreams, but I forget what much of them were about, perhaps due to the weed.  The only thing I can remember is walking around in my room at night with the lights on, and noticing that my bed and bedside table were in the wrong place.  There was also a TV near to my bed, which isn't normally there.

I moved the objects back to their correct places, and then walked up to my computer.  I started thinking about dreams and remember specifically wondering if the images that we see in dreams are darker than what I was seeing at the time (which I assumed to be reality).

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 38: [PRIVATE JOURNAL ENTRY]*


*Dream 39: "Weird Wall Socket and the Aggressive Cat"*

I was in my house, and I could hear a clicking sound coming from the hard disk of my laptop, and I thought that the drive would be knackered.  Then I looked at the power sockets on the wall at the opposite side of the room and seen weird patterns on it that somehow looked terrifyingly familiar, as though it was something from a nightmare that I had long forgotten.  It was some text written in a strange font with flashing patterns across it.  It didn't look real at all, more like something from a SNES game.  It only had 4 or 5 letters, but I can't specifically remember what it said.

Then I went into the kitchen, which was entirely different, as it had a door leading onto a garden.  At first I kept becoming paranoid that someone was trying to come into my house, then as I opened the door, the neighbours cat suddenly ran into the house really aggressively, as though nothing could stop it.  It would run through the kitchen and into my living room and then straight back through the kitchen and out the door.  The cat did this about 4 times; each time I opened the door.

Eventually, I got the cat to come over to me and picked it up.  There was also something else (another animal) that I picked up too, but cannot remember what it was.  As soon as I did this, both the cat and the other thing became friendly and playful.  I was sat outside with the cat for what seemed like several minutes, because I thought that if I left it that it would become really aggressive again.

Then the dream changed completely and I just remember feeling a kind of pressure on my front teeth, like I was biting together really hard, but I could still feel it even with my mouth open.  I kept thinking that I had to stop it somehow because it felt like my tooth would break with the pressure.

----------


## MartinB

_Dream 40 (Lucid Dream): "The World Outside"_

I had been somewhere in my home town in the UK and was walking home I think.  It was a bright sunny day, but the entire layout of the town was different.  The main thing I noticed was that all the streets seemed to curve, and I wasn't even sure exactly where I was going.

I started thinking to myself how I hate having to spend time walking to places, and then thought started thinking that it's even worse that I should have to walk around in my dreams as well as in real life.  Then lucidity hit me and I remembered that I didn't have to walk around in my dreams, so I jumped into the sky so high that the houses were just little squares on the ground below.

It was at this point that I noticed the true nature of the dream world.  It was as though my mind had only constructed the scenery for the places that I would see in my dream had I not become lucid.  The place where I had jumped from was surrounded by a circle of houses and streets so far as one might see from the ground, and then nothing but empty grassland in every direction that faded into the distance.

I landed back on the ground where I would expect my parents house to be if it was reality, but this area was just grass and a couple of trees.  Then I remembered to try and clarify my dream, so I tried to look at my hand.  At first it was blurred, but then it became clearer and I noticed that my fingers were shorter and my hand looked really weird, almost as though it was made out of lego (incidently, I had this exact same hallucination on weed a few days earlier in the waking world).

So then I tried changing the location.  I started turning around fairly slowly and it was almost as though the scenery reconstructed itself at every turn so that everything was different.  At one turn I would be at the edge of a forest and then the next, the forest would have become just a field with a fence by the side of it, and then I would be near a school.  I remember thinking that by turning around, I was teleporting between the locations of the dream world, but wasn't really going anywhere new.

I can't remember what happened next.  All I know is that somehow I lost the lucidity and ended up in a large triangular white tent that was split down the middle into two sections.  I was in one section and my brother was in the other one.  We were playing some sort of weird game were we were both laying down sheets of foil (there were possibly tracing paper and plastic sheets too) onto the ground of the tent.  Each time one person would lay down a sheet, one of the sheets of the other person would disappear.  The idea was to lay down the sheets as quickly as possible to make your opponents sheets disappear.

But I noticed that I only had two sheets left, so I started tearing of little pieces and found that laying down small pieces would cause full sheets that my brother was laying down to disappear.  I also found that it was much quicker to use little pieces than entire sheets.  So I tried really hard to win the game, but I was never quite fast enough to get rid of the last sheet.

Then when I looked up, I realised that I was in my room near the corner where the door to the kitchen is.  There was a weird computer thing in front of me that looked like a very old black games console.  But it only had about six keys on it, and two of those were weird looking return keys that looked as though they joysticks should have been in their place.  It had some red markings on it also.  I heard some very strange laughing sounds just before I woke.

----------


## MartinB

I started to lose enthusiasm for lucid dreaming, even once having a lucid dream that I remember nothing of, other than the fact that I was lucid and didn't care to try anything, so I decided to take a break from lucid dreaming, until I started to regain enthusiasm (hence, a few dreams have gone unrecorded).  It seems that this morning, between 06:00 and 08:00, my enthusiasm came back, resulting in my most vivid lucid dream to date:


*Dream 41 (Lucid Dream): "Lucid Threesome with Gwen Stefani"*

As I awoke in my room with a rather scared feeling, like I had awoken from a dream, I sat up and turned my head to look at the wall on my left.  There were a lot of randomly arranged pictures on the wall.  They would keep disappearing, almost as if dissolving and then new ones would appear.  I immediately recognised this from a previous dream that I'd had (_Dream 31: "Flashback and The Run From Death"_) and knew immediately that what I was experiencing was a dream.  Unfortunetly, the pictures seemed to fade away, which I believed was a sign that I was waking up.  I thought that I had sat up in reality, whilst still dreaming, and had simply hallucinated the pictures.  The room had an unusal dark red tinge to it, and it was very early in the morning.  I turned the light on, and everything suddenly went a really bright blue colour, as though the walls had been painted in a new colour.

I was very unsure whether I was dreaming or not, so I decided to have a look around.  As I got out of bed, I tried to use my will to make holes in the floor to see if I was dreaming, but it didn't work.  I went into my kitchen and noticed that the entire kitchen walls had been painted.  The bottom third of the wall was a vibrant blue, the middle third was a paler blue, whilst the remaining top portion was white.  The doors had also been painted in the shade of vibrant blue matching the bottom shade of blue on the wall.  Despite this, I was becoming more convinced that what I was experiencing was reality, because the colours looked too real and vibrant for a dream, so I returned to my room.

Then I noticed that my door was open (again, this occured in the above mentioned dream), and as I looked through the door, I noticed that the door to my landlord's room was also open.  So knowing that they were up, I decided to ask them regarding the painting of my room.

The landlady came to the door as she heard me approaching, and I asked her regarding the colour of my room, and she said that they her and a couple of friends had done the painting over night whilst I was asleep, and she asked me if I liked it.  Other than being amazed that they had managed to paint all the walls in my room and around my bed in the space of a few hours during the night without waking me, I was now almost entirely convinced that I was awake.  I wasn't sure that I liked the new colour of my room, as it was very garish.  But I told my landlady that it was cool, and she made a comment about me being up so early in the morning.

So I decided that I would go back to sleep until my alarm went off for work.  I closed and locked my door, and I decided to check the time on the digital watch on my bedside table.  I looked at it and the numbers were extremely clear; 6:42, it read, then as I looked again, 7:31...  So I stop and consider again the possibility of a dream.  I look away from the watch and look back again, and sure enough, it now reads 5:24 (times are made up, I can't remember the exact times, but these are close enough).  I stop momentarily, almost unable to believe that everything I've done so far was just a dream, but knowing full well that it was.  It was just so incredibly vivid, realistic and detailed compared to any dream that I can remember.  My only thought was "Bloody hell!  I'm still dreaming!  This is unbelievable!".

So off I go to do lucid things!  I realise that I am still completely naked having not even got dressed yet, but it didn't matter to me at all.  I decide to go outside, so I go through the door to the kitchen and notice that the kitchen colour has reverted back to it's normal colour.  I was about to continue through the next door that leads to the back door, but stop in the kitchen for a moment to consider something.  I remember wanting to make someone appear in my first lucid dream (_Dream 5: "Everything Changes With Lucidity"_), so I decide to give it another try.  I was closing the door to the kitchen when I realised that the kitchen was pretty dark because the blind was down, so I didn't close the door all the way, but left a narrow gap, because I thought that closing it completely might make things too dark and cause the dream to end.  Then, full of absolute confidence and expectation that someone would be there, I opened the door to my room again.

And to my total amazement, there were two women right there in my room, and both were naked!  I had only intended for one woman to appear and neither of these were the woman that I had imagined, but despite this, I was extremely happy that it had worked.  The 'L' shaped settee had moved so that the back was facing the door that I was standing at, and the colour of the room had reverted back to normal.  One of the women was sat at on the settee and the other was standing in front of it facing me.  The woman who was stood up said to me, in quite possibly the most cheerful, excited and enthusiastic voice I've ever heard: "Hi Martin!  I'm Gwen Stefani!", and I just stood there at the door, completely dumbfounded for a moment, and amazed at how real the dream characters were and how I had influenced their appearance.  I entered the room and closed the door.

As I climbed over the back of the settee, I said to Gwen; "You do know that I really hate your music right?", and she said to me, in the most welcoming and tolerant manner, "That's okay, I don't expect everyone to like the same things".  So I was about to sit down when Gwen lies down on the settee, pulling me my arms so that I'm lying on top of her.  We start having sex right there whilst I start going down on the other woman at the same time (I'm not even sure how the positions worked, or even if they were physically possible).

The three of us where at it for about a minute.  As I started to get more excited, I started to lose control of myself and we began to float away from the settee, and the room slowly faded into blackness with yellow and red lights all around, almost as though floating above some futuristic city at night.  We continued the sex whilst flying through the air and it was absolutely amazing and effortless.  I did my best to prevent myself from peaking in order to prolong the experience, which I found surprisingly easy given my excitement, but this caused me to awaken before climax.

During the sex, awesome sounding music was super imposed into the dream, and it fit perfectly to what was happening.  I don't know what it was, but do know that it is something in my playlist (a C64 videogame remix) and that I will recognise it when I hear it again.  I can actually still recall the tune.

The music was actually composed of two separate tunes, which somehow mixed together.  The first was almost certainly the beginning of "Awesome-A - Katakis Trance Mix 2K4", and the second was definetely "Animal/Defect - Outrun Splashwave (Klapstullen Remix)" (without the intro)

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 42: "Tripping With my Dad"*

I was at my parent's house in the living room.  It was day time, but it was fairly dark because the curtains were closed, the lights were off and it was a cloudy day.  My dad was smoking some weed that I got for him, whilst I was sat on the settee staring at hallucinations on the wall.  I noticed that all of the walls seem to fade, morph and change colour, and the pictures on the wall would change to different things, much in the same way that I've experienced on weed, only this was much stronger and more obvious.

Then I sat on the floor and started getting deep racing thoughts, as is characteristic of shroom trips that I've had, almost to the point of not knowing where I was.  I was thinking about my first trip on Copelandia Cyanencens for a little while, the suddenly I snapped out of it and remembered that I was coming up on 30 grams of fresh Ecuadorians.  I remembered how this meant that I was going to be tripping balls fairly shortly, and decided to keep this in mind so I could stay comfortable.  I woke up shortly after this realisation.

----------


## MartinB

A couple more dreams have gone unrecorded.  I really need to get back into the routine of recording my dreams when I wake, especially since one of the unrecorded dreams was quite interesting.  :smiley:  However, I did remember some of this one:

*Dream 43 (Lucid Dream): "Uninteresting Swimming Pool"*

I only remember becoming lucid, and cannot remember what triggered it.  I was in a dark, brown-yellowish coloured room that had some steps going up on either side, and possibly some steps going down in the middle.  It wasn't a very big room.

For some reason, in the moments of becoming lucid, I believed that I had to make a concious decision; either I could lose the lucidity and the dream would continue normally, or I could prolong the lucidity and the dream, but the dream would become uninteresting.  I opted to stay lucid, and it never really occurred to me to take control of the dream.

Once I had made this choice, I somehow appeared in a large rectangular room that was like a swimming pool, except there were no sides, so it was more like just a room half filled with water.  There was a window along one of the long walls, from which daylight brightly lit the room and a couple of drinks vending machines next to one of the shorter walls, half submerged in the water.  I don't recall there being any doors, although I didn't look properly.

In the pool were lots of my most annoying friends from school that I haven't seen in a long time.  There were many clones of each (between 5 and 10) and they were all messing about and occasionally trying to annoy me, and I was just trying to mind my own business in the pool.  Although nothing particularly interesting happened during the dream, I do recall that the dream was by far the longest lucid dream that I've had yet, and there was a point within the dream in which I was reminding myself mentally of the place that I was in before the swimming pool room.  I also remember climbing on top of one of the vending machines and jumping over one of my friends at one point too.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 44: "Bad Trip - Reality Distortion"*

I was with my brother in a really big house, although I'm not sure who the house belonged to.  The house had way too many rooms for an average family and they were all huge, mostly coloured in shades of white, light gray and light yellow, with furniture around.  Me and my brother had been smoking weed in the house, and I'd also eaten either a space cake or half a box of Colombian mushrooms, though I cannot recall which.

At first, I was really chilled out on the effects of what I was experiencing, and then my mother came into the house and asked me if I was tripping on (space cake / mushrooms) and I hinted to her that I was tripping on mushrooms.

Then my mother went somewhere and my brother also left the room to go somewhere else, so I was left on my own.  I decided to explore the house a bit, and I went through a small weird yellow-brownish room into a huge hall-like room that had two rows of five tables arranged length-ways across the room, each with chairs around.  These tables and chairs were cheap looking, like the ones that you might see in a school.

So I decided to sit at the second table on the right with my back facing towards the way I came from and felt really chilled out and relaxed, listening to some music that seemed to be coming from a CD player that was placed on the floor behind me underneath one of the tables in the row opposite.

I started messing around, kinda trying to provoke the trip into becoming stronger, and I pushed my chair back so that it tipped over backwards and I fell off.  I felt no fear about hurting myself by falling from the chair, and instead, attempted to use the sensations of falling backwards in an attempt to increase the stregth of the trip.  I closed my eyes as I fell and felt myself falling backwards far more than I should have done, and felt other things falling on top of me, as if I'd knocked over another chair when I'd fell.  My vision went a fuzzy white with black dots, almost like television static.  Then the black dots began to turn bright yellow, making everything in my vision extremely bright.  It started to go extremely weird.

When I opened my eyes again, I became extremely disoriented and I knew at this point that my trip had surpassed my control.  I pushed the objects from on top of me that had fallen on to me and stood up.  I tried to remember where I was, but couldn't really do so.  I noticed that their was a speaker lying on the floor under the table, as though I had knocked it over when I fell, but the CD player was in an entirely different place.  In fact, the music was now coming from an empty space where the CD player would have been before, but the CD player itself was now somewhere entirely different.  I noticed at this point that my entire reality had been flipped like a mirror.  There were lots of other distortions of the room compared to before, and a lot of objects and doors had changed their places.  My entire vision was also fairly distorted.

I started to get extremely scared and I attempted to find my way back to where I had originally came from, and managed to find the yellow-brownish room, which was through a door at the opposite side of the room to what it was before.  But as I approached the doorway to the next room, looking through it, I could only see what looked like a shimmery watery portal in the doorway that lead to a very distorted mirror image of the room that I was already in.  I started to panic, thinking that I'd entered some strange warped reality that I wouldn't be able to get out of.  I ran away from the door way as quickly as possible, back into the hall-like room and lay down on a bed and closed my eyes.

I tried shouting for my mother, but my voice sounded fairly quiet.  I heard her call back, saying "what?", and all I could think of to shout was "help!".  She replied again saying "wait a minute", and felt some relief from knowing that she was there and had heard me.  I started to think that I might have hallucinated the entire hall-like room and that I might still actually be in the original room.  I waited there for a few seconds for my mother before waking up.


*Dream 45: "Carmageddon"*

Me, my brother and my half-brother had been driving around in small cars in my parent's home town and had been killing monsters by driving into them.  I seem to recall that I was viewing the dream in third person perspective, from behind and above the car, much like a videogame.  The whole dream seemed to play out much like a videogame in fact.  We had already killed most of the monsters, but we went to a street where I hadn't been before that did not exist in reality.

The enemies on these streets could only be destroyed by my car (each car had a strength against certain enemies), so I was trying to kill them and protect my brother and my half-brother from the monsters, which could do damage to their cars.  For some reason, I remember associating what was happening with the SNES game Chrono Trigger, although I see no relation now.

I then realised that there was a mechanism in place whereby any monster that was killed at any place in the world would always respawn at this location, and I realised that by killing too many enemies, we had caused the first enemies to cease to exist due to a glitch in reality that limits the number of monsters that can exist in any given area at one time.

There was a woman who was counting the number of enemies that had been killed on a checklist and the number in this area, and she started to get really pissed off at me.  She started blaming me for making the monsters cease to exist, which had caused her checklist to become inconsistent with the actual monsters.  Then I noticed that it was one of my friends from school who had told the woman that things had become inconsistent.

So I went back to the street I was on originally and started to head up the hill towards the high street to get away from the woman and my friend, 'cause I was getting pissed off with them blaming me for what had happened when I didn't even know about it.


*Dream 46: "University and Drugs Discussion"*

I was living in a university-like halls of residence with my colleagues from work and I was currently in the north end of an 'L' shaped corridor facing south.  One of my brother's friends was also in the corridor, and there was a open door on my right to one of the rooms.  The room was very dark and had a red-orange glow emitted from a light within.  Another one of my brothers friends was in the room.

I recall believing that I had lived in the same building before, only in a room that was two or three floors below the floor that I was currently on.

Anyways, me and my brother's friend (the one in the corridor) were having a conversation about drugs.  He was talking about how he used to smoke loads of drugs whilst having a barbacue.  Then he started talking about his brother and saying that his brother only has friends because they get his drugs for him, and then he asked me if I remembered when we used to be like that.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 47: "Dutch Caller"*

The entire dream was set in a big square house of only a single floor, and the house had huge rooms and way too many of them, with somewhat bizarre layouts.  There were a lot of doors in really pointless places, like in the middle of a room.  I was living in one part of the house whilst one of my colleagues from work was living an opposite part of the house.  It was night time and the lights in the house were not very bright.  I remembered that my parents were planning on visiting me soon (this thought could have easily and truthfully crossed over from my waking self).

Me and my colleague from work had been watching a movie that had a similar style and theme to the movie "Waking Life", only I thought that the movie was Japanese.  The DVD disc of the movie came in a bag that had lots of peppermints in it, and had a warning about importing and exporting of illegal drugs on the side.  My work colleague started saying something to the effect of expressing his distrust for the drug warnings because he thought that the peppermints contained something that they shouldn't, and eating them might result in becoming HIV positive.

Anyways, he left to return to his part of the house and I left to return to mine so I could go to sleep.  As I returned, I started closing a lot of doors around me in an attempt to block out some noise, although I wasn't sure what the noise was.  When I reached my living room (which had no walls to separate it from the other rooms around it), I heard my mobile phone ring, and remembered that I'd left my phone on the settee.  I checked the display to see who it was, but it was someone I'd never heard of.  It rang again and I answered it.

I listened as I walked towards my bed, and the woman on the other end started saying something to me in Dutch, so I tried to interrupt her by saying "Ik spraken Engels" (I thought this meant "I speak English"), but she continued talking as though she didn't hear what I said at all.  I figured that it must be a recorded message for a telemarketing system, so to make sure, I waited until she stopped talking and then said it again.  Then she said "You don't understand Dutch?", and I said "No".  She just replied "Oh", and didn't seemed very pleased with me.


*Dream 48: "What's it Like Not to be Paranoid?"*

I was with my parents in the town that I live in in Holland, and we were visiting a museum.  The museum was in a kind of round tower and we had to go up some steps around the side to get to the entrance.  We entered the museum, and the first room was a large circular room with a large object in the middle surrounded by a velvet rope.  I can't remember what the object was other than that it was black, inanimate and made of metal.  Other smaller objects were scattered around the room in display cases, etc. and a payment desk lay immediately to the right of the entrance, with a doorway to another room just past it, and another doorway opposite to the entrance.

We walked in an anti-clockwise direction around the first room, which we did not have to pay anything to see.  There was a guy who was working in the museum who was pushing a large object around on wheels.  He pushed it so that it was blocking our path, and my dad climbed over the velvet rope so that he could get around it.  When the guy noticed my dad do this, he realised that it was blocking the path, and pulled it out of the way so that me and my mother could walk past normally.  Once we made a complete circle of the room and reached the payment desk, my parents looked at how much it costs to go into the rest of the museum, and it said on a sign that it costs 3.80EUR.  My mother said that it was a bit steep to go in and they decided that they were not interested in seeing the rest of the museum, and so we were left the museum and walked down the steps to go somewhere else when...

I woke up in my room.  Everything was dark because it was night time and the lights were off.  I knew somehow that my brother was staying with me, and was sleeping in a bed at the opposite side of the room to me.  I remembered that we had both taken a tablet that was supposed to help sleep, but suddenly heard a noise and realised that my brother was taking 3 or 4 more of the tablets.  I got worried because I'd only just woke up and did not know how many he had taken before I had awoke, and thought that he might have been taking them all night.

I then heard a very faint whisper from my brother saying "What's it like not to be paranoid?".  It was so quiet and faint that at first I wasn't even sure whether it was my imagination or whether it was real.  I started to get a bit scared because I thought that the tablets may have put him into a pyschotic state that would endanger both him and myself.  Then I heard him get out of bed, and I tried to convince myself that he was probably just getting up to go to the toilet, but I heard him walking towards the door of the room, which is in the opposite direction to the toilet.  I started to wonder what the hell was going on, and I tried to move, but could not move my body at all or see anything that was happening.  I heard him press the light switches by the door, but no lights came on, and I realised that I had my eyes closed, but as much as I tried, I could not open them.  I heard him approaching my bed, and heard him whisper the phrase once more; "What's it like not to be paranoid?", only louder and clearer this time.  I managed to open my left eye, but still could see nothing, because it seemed as though there was a pillow over the left side of my face so I couldn't see, but I still could not open my right eye.  I got really scared that he was about to kill me and I couldn't do anything, but woke up just before anything happened.


*Dream 49: "School Flashback and the Wierd Japanese Kids"*

I was back in my secondary school, and it was lunchtime, and I was using some a computer in either the library or the CDT block.  The computers were arranged differently to how I remember them.  They were arranged in rows, and all were facing one direction.  I wasn't using them for anything in particular other than being interested in seeing what I could do with them.

Then, for some reason, we couldn't use these computers and we had to go somewhere else.  I went down the steps towards the science block, at the top of which is the IT room, and I was about to go through the right-hand entrance when I noticed that everyone else was going through the left entrance.  I realised that it was no longer possible to get to the IT room through the right entrance, so I followed everyone else through the left entrance.

Then lunchtime ended, and I went back to my form room.  I wanted to sort out my stuff for my next lesson, which was science, but my bag was really disorganised and had loads of weird pointless things in it that I didn't need for school like Jackets, coats and other clothes.  I was trying to find just the things that I needed for my lesson, whilst discarding everything that I didn't need, but it was taking me too long, and I realised that I was going to be 20 minutes late for my lesson and was going to get into trouble.  I was also worried that my next lesson was going to be really difficult becuase there was going to be a lot of maths involved with what we were doing. 

So I eventually got to the lesson, and my teacher was really angry at me because I had only made an half-assed attempt at my homework.  It took me a while to even find it because I was so disorganised.  He told me that I had failed the homework.

Anyways, it was lunchtime (again(!)), and I went to the hall to eat my sandwiches.  I noticed that the hall had changed a lot, it seemed neither worse, nor better than before, but just different, and a bit darker than normal.  There was a speaker on the ceiling in the corner of the hall that was playing quite loud heavy rock music, and I wondered why this was and whether it would have some positivie effect on kids behaviour that I didn't know about.  It was really quite busy, and I didn't know anyone there, so I tried to find a table to sit at where there wasn't anyone else.  I noticed two guys getting up to leave, so I sat at the table once they had left.  They both left their trays at the table, and one of the dinner ladies came around to collect them.  I took the sandwiches, crisps, etc. out of my bag and put them on the table.

Just then, five guys came and sat at the table, who were about 14 years old.  At first, I thought that I recognised one of the guys as a friend that I hadn't seen in a long time, and started talking to him as though I knew him, but he didn't seem to understand.  Then I noticed that the five guys all looked identical, like brothers, were obviously Japanese and were all dressed the same in red uniforms.  They sat down and started talking to each other in Japanese.  I started talking to them and asking them about themselves.  They seemed to be quite spiritual.  I heard one of them mention something about "Martin dressing well" and upon hearing my name, I replied, saying something like "No, I don't really dress well", but the guy said that he wasn't referring to me, but one of his brothers who was also called Martin.  At one point I also referred to "the five of them", but as I looked around, I noticed that there were actually now eight of them, and I counted the extra ones out loud; "Oh wait, six, seven, eight".  All the chairs at the table were now taken.

Then I got a really strong feeling of Deja-vu, and I was sure that I'd met two of these guys before in a dream.  I said something to them about this.  They agreed with me that it was possible and it became apparent that the guys were really interested in dreaming also, as it fit in with their spiritual theories.  One of them then said something about ego-death, saying that it was incredibly difficult to achieve because you had to go through the worst thing imaginable to get there.  They were apparently trying to achieve this.

I woke up at this point in my parents house, but my bed was where it used to be when I was about 13 or 14.  It was still dark and I noticed that my brother was not in his bed.  I thought that he must've already got up for school, and I was glad that I didn't have to go to school on that day.  I was amazed that I had not heard the alarm go off when he had got up, and figured that it was probably because I was so tired from the day before.

I got up and went downstairs, and everything was different.  The house was really big and there was a big glass door leading to a huge conservatory that looked like a garden.  The conservatory had a further two doors to get outside.  I then realised that I had forgot to lock the door to the conservatory, so I got worried that someone may have come into the house.  I looked at the outermost door and noticed that it was wide open.  I went to close it, and just as I did, I looked to my left between the outer and inner walls of the conservatory that formed a passage and noticed three people sat at a table.  There were some white balloons in the passage.

I approached them and then realised that I was still only in my underwear.  At first, it appeared to me that one of the people was my landlord, so I figured that the other two must be my landlady and one of their friends, but as I got closer, I realised that these were people who I did not know.  I knew that they had come into here without permission and I asked them what they were doing there.  They tried to convince me that they were supposed to be there, and I tried to play along and then suddenly make a run for it.

As soon as I ran, the three of them got up and chased me.  I went through the door to the main part of the conservatory (which was actually made up of about four doors, almost like the entrance to a large supermarket) and tried to lock all of the doors to stop them from getting in.  I managed to lock the doors and ran towards the house, but they smashed the glass and started running after me again.  I ran into the house (which was another line of four glass doors) and noticed that the glass at this point was much stronger and they wouldn't be able to break it.  The locks for the doors were huge white rounded 'L' shaped handles that I had to swing around to lock the door.  I was in a bit of a panic because I hadn't seen locks like this before and wasn't entirely sure if I had locked the doors correctly.  The people were right at the doors just as I was locking the last one, and I managed to do it just in time.  I felt much safer because I knew they wouldn't be able to get in now.


*Dream 50: "The Great Fire of Derby"*

I was at the college I used to go to in Derby and I was leaving early because I had done what I needed to do and didn't need to be there any longer.  I had been on the internet looking at maps of Derby before I left, and the map shown a large fire spread across the whole of Derby and many other places.  I thought this wasn't real and that there wasn't really a fire.  So I got in my car and started driving into Derby centre.  I thought that I had driven loads of times before (I don't drive and never will).  At most times I was viewing the car from a top-down view from above the car but sometimes the view would switch to first-person inside the car.  I noticed that whilst I was driving there was a chicken on the road, and I tried to run it over.

Then I reached this huge fire and stopped the car suddenly to avoid driving into it.  The front of the car caught fire and I made a U-turn and started driving away from the fire.  The fire on the front of the car went out after a minute or so.  I then looked on a map in my car that was somehow connected to the web and saw that the whole of Derby was on fire and had spread about to a radius of about 20 kilometers around the city.  The map seemed to be a realtime map of the fire, and the normal parts were dark green whilst the parts that were on fire were randomly flashing orange-red-black squares.  I noticed that the address field of the browser also had fire in the background.  Then the address bar went really weird, like it was divided into three beige 3D embossed circles, each of which could only contain three letters.  The first contained "Goo", the second "gle" and the third said "com".  I tried to load a different site by changing the first field, and the address bar then went back to normal.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 51: "Gothic Castle Videogame"*

Me and my brother were in some kind of weird videogame-like universe, inside some huge gothic style castle.  It had a distinctively "Unreal" and "American McGee's Alice" feel to it, only with much shinier graphics, and we were actually in the game.  We were playing co-operatively.  I seem to remember that we had come into the game universe from a shop (possibly a supermarket), although I'm not certain about this.

Anyways, we were approached a large hall-way and I remember thinking that I had seen one of my former friends from university playing the game before and had seen him solve the next room, which I remember being really difficult, but I couldn't remember how he had done it.

We entered the hall way by falling through a hole in the floor on to a save point, which was a huge bright white circle on the floor below the gave off light.  I was glad that we could save here in case one of us got killed, so we could respawn from that point.

We turned right and walked into the afformentioned hallway.  It was a corridor with a very high ceiling made of huge purple and brown stone blocks.  The were numerous doors on both the left and the right of all different shapes and sizes.  My brother hadn't seen the place before and went ahead in his excitement to try to get in one of the rooms on the right.  It was a narrow dark corridor that turned right at the entrance.  He tried to sneak through by crawling, but a huge mouse-trap like device swung forward and killed him as he entered the passage.

I continued to look around for traps and there seemed to be lots of different traps in all of the rooms, mostly huge mouse traps, so I couldn't enter any of the rooms.  I tried to remember what I was supposed to do, and noticed that one of the doorways was actually just a small gap underneath the wall that was so low that you would have to crawl to get in it.

Inside was a big monster head thing and a big bright golden key.  I realised at this point that the aim was to get one of these keys.  I laughed because I knew what was going to happen here.  I moved a big stone slab to make more space to reach it and then grabbed the key.  I pulled it away fast and the monster head jumped out at me.  I was expecting this, so it wasn't a surprise, and it was attatched to a chain so it couldn't reach me.  Unfortunetly, I noticed at this point that the key was also attatched to a chain, so I couldn't take it and would have to find another one.  As I let go, the key and the head was pulled back to their original positions.

My brother returned at about this point from having respawned at the save point earlier and we went through the only doorway that didn't have any traps in it.  The corridor lead to the left, up some steps and to the left once more into a corridor that lay exactly on top of the first one.  This corridor had a big opening at one end of the corridor, outside of which I could see black-blue night sky.  It had no doorways other than the one we had entered through.  At both ends were portal-like things floating in the air, and bright blue-white ghost-like entities were floating along the corridor between the two portals.  We had to avoid these, otherwise they would kill us.

I tried to enter the portal at the open-ended end of the corridor, but when I entered it, it bounces me back and I took some damage from trying to enter it.  It became obvious to me that this was not what I was supposed to do.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 52: "Lost Video Clip"*

I with my mother and my bro and I was searching on the web for pictures of the G-Loc R-360 arcade machine, and came across a kids website called something like "Tots Land".  It had a lot of pictures of childrens fairground rides and stuff like that.  On the left and right sides of the page, small videoclips were playing.  I noticed that the person in one of the videoclips looked like a younger version of my mother, and I said to bro "Hey, have a look at this!".

My bro looked at it and laughed, seeming to agree that it looked like her and my mother then noticed what we were talking about and looked at the video.  She said that she remembers when the video had been taken and that it was something to do with a Labour government promotion campaign.

I noted how big a coincidence it was to have found this videclip of my mum after looking for something completely unrelated.


*Dream 53: "Cycling in the Park"*

It was a Monday evening and I decided to visit a park nearby where I live.  I went there on my bike, and instead of leaving my bike at the entrance, I cycled into the park.  I started cycling along the red route of the park, which was pretty much straight on from the entrance.  The park looked quite different to how it did in reality, as there were lots of paths that ran alongside each other that would be pointless to have, and there were a few cars parked inside the park.

At a couple of places, the land seemed to extend into the air, to form a land bridge suspended above another path.  These were usually curved and seemed to have formed naturally, as they were made of dirt and grass.

So I cycled about a kilometer, across some of the bridges and things, and didn't know where I was as I had never taken the red route before.  I remembered that the red route runs around the lake (from reality) and knew that as long as I kept following the route, I'd end up somewhere that I recognise.

Then I remembered that bikes were not allowed in the park.  I wasn't too worried about this, because there wasn't anyone around, but nevertheless, I turned around to go back to the entrance and tried to remember which way it was.  I went the wrong way and cycled across one of the big bridge things, but cycled into a gap that lay along the middle of the bridge.  The bridge banked and curved to the left, and there was a narrow metal beam that ran along the gap.  My bicycle fell onto the metal beam, which was only about as wide as my bicycle wheels and I started cycling along it really fast.  It went up slightly, and it seemed easy to stay on the beam without falling off.

As I reached the end of the beam, I noticed a gap that was a couple of meters between the end of the beam and the land to which the bridge connected.  I was going fast enough so that I could easily jump the gap.  I then noticed how amazing it was that I had managed to cycle along the beam and jump the gap.


*Dream 54: "The Happiest Place On Earth"*

I was at some strange theme park-like holiday resort that had absolutely everything imaginable.  I was in the section of the park that was made to resemble a beach resort, and there were lots of food and drink stands around.  There were huge crowds of people, and it was a bright summer day.  I was there with my family and a couple of friends and was staying there for three days.

There was a lot of events going on, and one of the events was a physical competition.  The event consists of three huge gurders suspended in the air, about 8, 10 and 12 feet from the ground respectively.  There was a cheap looking white plastic chair below the lowest one.  The idea of the event was to stand on the chair and jump to reach the first gurder.  From there, you had to swing so much that you could throw yourself up to the second one, and then subsequently to the last, finally, you had to climb onto the top of the highest one so and stand up on it.  The gurders would move as you swung, so you could move about faster.  It looked hugely difficult to do.  Anyone who could do it would win 50 euros.

I decided to give it a try, and made a fool of myself because I couldn't even reach the first gurder.  I could barely even maintain my balance whilst standing on the chair, and a couple of people were trying to help me by making sure the chair was stable.  I gave up and then had a walk across the beach.

I noticed one of my friends buying some water because it was so hot and then remembered that we'd been to this place a few times before.  I recalled that every time we went, we would have so much fun on the beach that we would forget about all the other places in the theme-park and not do any exploring, so I decided to take the opportunity to do something else.

So I asked my friend if he wanted to go with me to the water rides (like a huge water park) and he said that he didn't want to go because he could do that at home anyway.  Then I heard my mom shouting me from up the beach were we'd been lying down asking me what I wanted to drink.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 55 (Lucid Dream): "Choppers, Trains & Automobiles"*

It was a cloudy day and I was flying in a helicopter above some grassland with muddy roads, and was watching my parents who were on the ground walking home.  I followed them and they were going a way that I thought could be dangerous because they were going to walk across the railway line to reach their house.  They had to walk across two sets of two tracks to get to the house.

As they were walking across the second set, I was worried that they weren't looking out for trains and being careless.  I saw a train approaching that just missed them, and then on the other side, a second very small train approaching.  The second train was not going very fast, but I noticed that there was a kid who was pushing some big metal cage thing on wheels across the track.  The cage appeared to be stuck, and the train bumped into the cage, but didn't do any damage because it was way too slow.  It just bounced back a bit and then stopped.

So I somehow got down to the ground to see what was going on (I'm not sure what happened to the helicopter), and my brother was there.  We were standing on the grass between the two sets of railway lines, and there were a tree on either side of us.  I think it was at this point that I realised that I was dreaming.

I said to my bro "I'm dreaming you know!  You're dreaming too!", and my bro said in a really excited voice "Wow, cool!  Let's do some stuff!".  So then me and my bro started to fly away from the ground.  We both flew into the clouds, which were very colourful in shades of purple, blue, red and gray.  Everything seemed to be somewhat dark, but it was extremely cool all the same.  My bro was saying how cool it was to be flying...  We went really high, and then...

I woke up in my room.  I picked up my iAudio to record the dream and pressed the button to turn it on, but nothing happened.  Then I noticed that gravity felt wrong, so I thought to myself that I must still be dreaming.  I rolled to the left side of my bed and floated onto the floor.  This confirmed it.  I threw my iAudio away and then jumped across my room and floated.  I said to myself; "Yep, I'm dreaming!".

So I opened the front door to my room and when I looked through the doorway, it looked like it lead into the PC game Blood.  I walked into the game, and started walking around inside the game.  There were lots of huge corridors and rooms that had quite a lot of detail in them.  The floor was mostly checkered white and green, whilst the walls and ceiling were mostly gray (stone) and sometimes brown (wood).  Nothing inside the game looked or sounded real, it looked and sounded exactly like the game.

I saw a couple of zombies come up from out of the ground, but I realised that I didn't have any weapons, so I pointed my index fingers at the zombies, pretending that they were guns.  I made a jabbing motion with my fingers, whilst making the sound of gunfire with my voice and the zombies were killed instantly with a loud groan.

I continued to explore, killing several more zombies, fat zombies and monks in the same manner, and then started to think to myself that I was wasting time and wanted to try something else because I can play Blood any time I want in the waking world.  So I looked at a large plain gray wall and tried to imagine a doorway leading to another place.

I woke up, and noticed that my room was different, like there were objects in my room that I didn't recognise.  The big window in my room was also just a big wall instead.  I realised almost straight away that I was still dreaming.  I stood up and decided to go outside through the back door because I wanted to see if anything was different so that I could explore, but realised that there was something blocking the door, so I couldn't get through.  The door appeared to be locked anyway.

So I tried to float through the small window of my room, and my bumped my head into it, but didn't go through it.  As I did this, the window slid up slightly, leaving an opening underneath, but I couldn't fit through it.  So I decided to use the front door instead.

I opened the front door to my room, turned right to the front door of my house, and opened it.  I noticed that everything was different.  There were more doors leading outside.  I got a bit worried in case one of the doors were locked so I couldn't get outside, but I opened the door, turned left and opened the next door and was outside on the street.

Everything was totally different.  It was like I was in some big city that resembled a videogame such as Crazy Taxi, only everything looked real.  The sky was bright blue, and not a cloud in the sky.  My home appeared to be within a huge hotel complex.  The building was a huge black rounded roof, and there were very wide steps leading down to the huge street.

I started walking, imposing my will to make a huge person stand up behind a tall building, but nothing happened.  Then I noticed a couple to the left of me walking in my direction, and they appeared to be minding their own business.  The man was about 30, dressed smartly in a black suit with a white shirt, whilst the woman was dressed in burgandy, was about the same age and was a bit bigger than the man.

I tried to think of something to ask.  I considered some questions, such as "What's it like to be a character in a dream?", but then remembered the lucid tasks that I had seen on DreamViews a couple months ago.  I asked the woman really calmly and politely, "Excuse me, where am I?", and she said "Sorry, I don't understand your question".  I tried to explain, I said "No, I mean, _where_ am _I now_?", trying to place emphasis on the words.  She said "You're here, why are you asking?".  I tried even harder to make her recognise that she was a dream character, and asked her again with even more emphasis; "No, I mean, were are _we now_?  Where are you and I right at this moment?".  She then started to get a bit paranoid that I was asking her, what to her seemed like a strange question.

She started walking away from me, and I then thought of something else to ask her.  I walked to her again, and quickly said to her "Can I aske you something else?  Who am I?", and she said in a very knowing manner "Well, you're Martin", so I said to her "And how did you know that?", and she said "Well, we've got you on government record.".

I still knew that the real reason that she knew was that she was a character in my dream.  I started walking away, and then she started following me, walking alongside me.  So I wanted to get rid of her 'cause she was getting annoying, so I went and jumped in someones car (can't remember what happened to the original driver).

The car was yellow, and looked expensive, but seemed way to small for a human, as I could barely fit into it.  I had to force myself into it and thought that I might break it.  It had no roof on it.  As I jumped into the car, my view switched to 3rd person.  I tried to drive down the street, but the traffick was very busy, so I could not go very fast.  Once I reached an empty space, I accelerated the car so that it was going really fast and leaned back so the front of the car would tilt upwards.  It did, and the car took off like a plane.  I started flying around above the city, and it was really easy to control.

I then remembered wanting to try out my bike in a lucid dream, so I turned the car around and flew back towards my home, but then remembered that it was a big hotel complex and not what it was in reality, and that it had been impossible for me to get through the back door of my house to were the bikes were kept.

So I decided to keep flying around in the car instead.  I flew away from the my home and there were all lakes and grass and everything was incredibly vibrantly coloured.  I got a bit annoyed that the view was in 3rd person, and imagined myself pressing the number '1' key on a computer keyboard to change the view to first person, but it didn't do anything.

Then I remembered that I wanted to travel into space, so I tried to propel the car into the air by imagining that there was a jet booster attatched to it.  The car sped up enourmasly, and went incredibly high into the air, but nowhere near enough to get into space.

So I decided to land the car and have a look around.  I landed on a stretch of land that extended out into a lake.  There was a couple of red brick houses there.  I got out of the car and started walking, and woke up for real.

At several times throughout the dream, I noticed things begin to fade darker, and conciously imposed my will upon staying in the dream.  This appeared to work very well in the dream.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 56: "Final Fantasy Universes Collide"*

I recall believing that I was in the SNES game Final Fantasy VI.  I got to a point on a trail that led to a 'T' junction in a forest-like environment, where I noticed my brother and two of his friends manifesting themselves as characters from Final Fantasy VIII.  It was at this point that I realised that I had stumbled into the Final Fantasy VIII universe.

I decided to continue along with my brother and his friends to help them.  I was a wizard, and there were no wizards in there party because there weren't any in Final Fantasy VIII.  We continued through the forest, side-by-side, and reached an island that appeared to be from Final Fantasy VI.  On the island were several square grass short tower like structures with ladders at one side.  I climbed to the top of one tower, where something indicated that a spell should be available for collection.

I was just pondering on how to get the spell when my brother pressed a button at the opposite side of the tower to which the ladder lay, and the spell appeared in the form of an orb.  This was repeated for the other towers, giving me the level 1 fire, ice and water spells.

I then noticed that my brother and his friends had become impatient with my spell collecting and had disappeared into a cave to the east of the island.  I enterd the cave to follow them.  The cave had a very Zelda 3-ish look to it, with lots of random holes in the floor and objects lying around.

I then woke up, and found myself at my parent's house in my bed, lying in a sleeping bag, or at least underneath the covers.  I knew my brother was also in the room in his bed.  My bed was located between the two windows facing where my bed actually is in reality.  I noticed that when I looked at things, my vision would go strange, for example, the top half of what I could see would be mirrored in the bottom half of my vision, but at a slight angle.  I knew that I was hallucinating in a sense from having just woken, but not enough to realise that it was actually a dream.

The hallucinations continued and formed into a single isometric block at the centre of my vision, everything around it being black, much like from an 8-bit videogame, except the sides of the block were constructed from things that may have ordinarily been within my field of vision.


*Dream 57: "Guess the C64 Remix"*

I was in a room that I thought was my grandmothers house, although the interior and appearance of the room was much more similar to my own.  I thought that I was staying there for some time.  My parents were also there.

I was lying on the settee in the room, which lay along side the largest window and it was nighttime.  The lights were on and I was playing C64 remix tracks on my computer, trying to get my parents to guess what game they were from.

I fell asleep within the dream, and awoke in the same room, although the lights were off and everything was dark.  My dad had put one of the C64 remix tracks on and he was asking me to guess what it was from.  The sound of the music seemed to be originating from behind me.  I only recall thinking that the music was from not actually from a game, but rather, from a demo (perhaps Second Reality?).

After the music had finished, the Revenge of the Mutant Camels title screen remix began to play.  I immediately recognised it, but woke up before saying anything.


*Dream 58 (Lucid Dream): "Parachute Jumping"*

Me, my parents, my landlord and landlady, and a female relative of my landlady (who I didn't immediatly notice) were sat at a cafe outside in a narrow pedestrian street.  The day was bright, and the tables and chairs were those cheap white plastic ones.  I thought that my landlady had brought us to this place.

My dad was talking to my landlady and said something along the lines of saying that if they were ever in England, that we could take them to Gullivers Kingdom, and I thought that it was a strange place to want to take them.  But I said something to them about it being years since I had been there.

Then the whole scene changed.  I was in a desert, on a huge concrete square that looked like a helipad.  A friend of my father's was telling me about how scary it was to do a parachute jump.  I started imagining myself doing a parachute jump and how cool it would be to do it, and just as I did, I noticed that I was falling from about 100 meters or so above the desert.  I wasn't scared and landed without harm.  I repeated this a few more times.  Then I jumped into the air, and realised that I was dreaming.  I spent the remainder of the time in the desert jumping really high and trying to flying around.

I had a false awakening and lost the lucidity.  All I recall is that it wasn't my room that I was in and my dad had come into the room.


*Dream 59 (Lucid Dream): "Taking My Skin Off"*

I was in a strange dark kitchen situated at the top of a water park attraction.  I knew right from this point that I was dreaming.  I was wandering around.  My mother and my brother were there, and my mother was asking what she should cook to eat, and I was thinking about pasta 'n' sauce or rice, and noticed that I had a packet of pasta 'n' sauce wrapped around my wrist in a loop, kinda like an armband used for helping people learn to swim.  It was too narrow to pull through my hand.

I was only in my shorts, and I wanted to get the packet off my arm because it was annoying, so out of nowhere decided that the easiest method was to take off the skin of the entire top half of my body like taking off a T-shirt.  I did this and threw it on the floor, and gave the pasta 'n' sauce packet to my mother.  I had another fresh layer of skin underneath, so nothing was wrong with me.

Me and my brother then went to where the water attraction began.  We stepped into the water of the first pool where the first slide began, and then had a thought that my brother might not have realised that it was a dream.  I stayed completely calm and said to my brother, "You do know that we're dreaming, right?".  He asked me what that meant, and I told him that it meant that we could have loads of fun in this water park.

We slid down a couple of slides and I recall taking note of the brightness and vividness of the dream scenery.  The water attraction basically consisted of lots of light blue small pools of water situated on a steep grassy / rocky hill with white plastic slides connecting them.  It was a little like a maze made out of slides and pools.  I was excited about the prospect of exploring further, and thought that I would stay in the dream for a long time because the dream was so vivid, but woke quite suddenly from the dream without an opportunity to try to stay within it.


*Dream 60 (Lucid Dream): "Dream Sharing Success?"*

My recall of the first part of this dream is very vague.  I was downstairs at my parents house and I went upstairs to find that I had left some sausages or something cooking on a small stove thingy next to my brothers bed.  I got worried about this because I thought that I had left them and forgot about them, and that this was dangerous because it could've caused a fire.  When I looked at the food, it looked all weird and raw like it hadn't been cooked at all.

I then had a false awakening, got up, and my room was different.  The curtains were in the wrong place, and my computer was doing something.  My parents were there, and I recall them asking whether they needed a ticket for some arcade machines, to which I replied that there weren't many were we were going, and that there are only some arcade machines in Amsterdam and Apeldoorn.

I then started to play a game on my computer.  I don't recall much of it, but it seemed to last quite a while.  It was an RPG in 16-bit style, and I was walking around a house.  I can recall specifically that at some point I was throwing vases or pots down a holes, like in Zelda 3 on the SNES.  I also remember that the game may have had some relation to Futurama or The Simpsons.  There seemed to be something "heavy" or "serious" about what was happening, and I couldn't quite work out what it was.

I then went downstairs somehow.  I walked into the living room of my parents house, and sat down on the settee next to the telephone.  My mother was sat at the opposite end of the settee to my left and my father was in the armchair to my right, in front of the window.

I started to tell my mother about the part of the dream where we were talking about the arcades, amongst other parts that I have since forgotten, but when I spoke the first few words, my mother interrupted me, saying that she had had a weird dream that night.  She started telling me about the exact dream that I was about to tell her, only from her perspective within the dream (I remember her also saying something about being in Derby, and about some situation where only either men or women were allowed to do something, but can't remember any specifics - in retrospect, it seems to have nothing to do with my dream, but it made sense at the time).  The immense feeling of a successful dream sharing experience was completely overwhelming.  I could hardly believe what I was hearing.  I exclaimed to my mother; "OH MY GOD!  I can't believe you've just said that!  We've shared the same dream!  How can this be real?".

Then I suddenly thought to myself, is it possible that this is a dream?  I looked around and the room just looked totally weird, like the whole room had a bright red tint to it.  I suddenly realised that I was still in a dream, which explained how my mother had told me my dream.

Things then began to get weirder.  My mother started making really strange faces and non-human noises that almost sounded like groans in extreme slow motion.  I couldn't move from where I was sat and had no choice but to endure this weirdness.  It was somewhat scary, but this was lessened by the fact that I knew that what I was experiencing was a dream.

Suddenly I had a false awakening into my room and I lost the lucidity.  My room was dark and had an unusual colour to it, perhaps somewhat redder than normal.  Not overly unusual, but just the lighting seemed wrong somehow.  I could hear a motorbike sound coming from the back yard, which sounded exactly like what I might expect to hear on the morning when I wake at a rock festival that I go to every year.

I got a bit paranoid that someone was trying to get into my house, and I went into my kitchen, and there was a small triangle window at floor level around where the door normally is.  The door was now further along the wall to where it normally is.  I crouched down to look through the small window, but couldn't see anything.  I was just about to check that the doors were locked when I noticed that there was someone in my kitchen.  I realised that it was a colleague from work, so I didn't lock the doors because I didn't want to lock him in.

I was still a bit freaked out by the lucid part of the dream, and was acting a bit nervous as I walked back into my room.  My work colleague asked me if I was alright, and I told him that it was just a bit of a nightmare and that I was fine.  I was heading back to my bed to lie down to record the dream when I noticed a rope between the curtains where my bed is.  I was climbing over the rope to get to my bed, but I didn't want to record the dream whilst my work colleague was there.  He mentioned something about chilling out and having a beer to get over the nightmare.


*Dream 61 (Lucid Dream): "Crushed"*

I was at a waterpark.  I was lucid from this point.  I believed that I had been at the waterpark for a long time and had a lot of fun there.  I felt great that I'd finally had a dream where I was in a water park and made something fun out of it, although I don't recall much of that, so I decided to go somewhere else.  On my way to the exit of the waterpark, I noticed some sand in a circle with a trail of sand leading from a place where I believed some strange beach animals to be kept.  There was a pool in the middle of the circle of sand and the animals where playing in it.

I recall walking through a town in bright daylight.  I seem to recall recognising it, although I don't know it from reality.  It was only a short distance to where I was going, but the scene seemed to suddenly switch, as I reached my destination, from day to complete night.  I reached what I believed to be my home, which had only one wall and nothing in the room (it was exposed to the outside).  It was essentially a square bit of carpet against a large wall.  I wanted to try and make a woman appear for some lucid dream sex, so I tried to open the door to the room beyond the room that had no walls, which I believed would lead me to my kitchen.

The door turned out to be locked, and I turned around, looking in the blackness of the light for a telephone box.  I figured that I might be able to use one in order to change my location in a Bill & Ted style.  I saw three old-fashioned red British telephone boxes but they looked totally wrong for the purposes of teleportation, mainly because there was a gap at the bottom of the box, so it wasn't entirely enclosed.

Nevertheless, I approached one of the telephone boxes and pressed a button inside it.  I thought that the button would unlock the door to my kitchen, and ran towards where the door was.  The walls which were not there before began to close vertically from the ceiling, much like a videogame such as Blood.  The door was still locked, and I found the ceiling lowering.  I was trapped in the room and was about to be crushed by the ceiling.

I knew that I couldn't be harmed because it was a dream and the ceiling lowered right down to the floor, totally crushing me and I was totally flattened into the floor.  Everything went black and I thought that I would just have to wait until I wake up.  I suddenly decided to try and lift the ceiling back up.  I lifted it up with my head and pushed the walls out with my arms.  It was as though I was in a small dark enclosed box.  The walls and ceiling were trying to push back inwards, as though pulled inwards by somewhat weak elastic force.  As I pushed the walls, they would stretch, but of course, I could only make the room as big as I could reach.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 62: "Weird Japanese Games"*

I was at the entrance to a building where there appeared to be some weird Japanese games being played.  I seem to remember the games being things like weird puzzles involving coloured plastic crates and dominoes, amongst other things.  I had to buy a ticket in order to participate in the games.  In front of me there were three Japanese girls in the queue who I believed to be the ones who were organising the games, and then there were about 7 more girls.

I had to wait until all of the girls had gone in before I could go in because each girl was the leader for each game that was being played.

I decided to go in to play the games and went in, and a guy who I knew from school, but haven't seen in years, was at the ticket desk.  I told him to sign me up for the games and he said that it was one euro for each hour on the games, and started filling a form, like a register, in a folder so that I could participate in the games.

But I was worried because he wasn't explaining to me what any of the games were about and I wouldn't know how to play them.  It seemed to me that he assumed that anyone who was there to play games was a regular who already knew how to play the games, and he didn't want to waste time explaining them to newbies like myself.  I asked him to explain the games, but he seemed to ignore me.


*Dream 63 (Lucid Dream): "Rotten and Ugly"*

My recall of this dream is very vague, perhaps due to the fact that I didn't immediately wake after it occured; it took several minutes for me to recall anything at all after awakening.  I was lucid throughout everything that I can recall.

I went to a weird building in which a big kitchen, like one that might be used for a restaurant, lay on the ground floor.  There were lots of cooks working in the kitchen.  Ironically, during the time in the kitchen, I was explicitly trying to remember what had happened so far in the dream so that I would have a better recallection of it when I woke up.  I walked around the kitchen looking for something, but cannot remember specifically what, and eventually went through a door at the back of the kitchen that lead outside.

Outside looked quite strange, with random building layouts and no roads anywhere.  I went to look for a woman, but every woman that I saw looked really ugly or had rotting faces.  I found a small building, no bigger than a classroom, that I believed to be a house.  As I approached the house, a woman came out the front door of the house.

Then I decided to fly away for some reason, and me and the woman started to fly away into the sky.  I seem to remember there being something written in the sky as we were flying away, but I'm not entirely sure about that.


*Dream 64: "Shot in the Head"*

I was talking to the guy who plays the landlord from the TV series "The Young Ones" and he gave me an automatic gun and told me to go around killing people.  He told me in a humerous voice that he "always tries to shoot one of them people on the telly all the time", and told me to do the same.

So I tried to do the same and my gun ran out of ammo really quickly.  Then the guy got arrested by the police and I asked him if he had any more bullets, but he said that he didn't have any.  So I went around some building and threw my gun on the floor, and the police came around, and just as I was about to put my hands up, the police fired a shot at me.

I didn't feel the shot, but it sent my vision incredibly blurry.  The policeman told me that I was under arrest and I gave in because I couldn't move.  The policeman was pushing me along because I couldn't move and he told me that I'd had three shots in the head.  He was saying something to me about what would happen once I got to the station, but I can't remember what was said.

There were other people in the dream also, but I can't remember who any of them were.


*Dream 65: "The Schools are on Fire!"*

I didn't record this dream on awakening, so my recall is very vague.

I was in my parent's home town and I could hear a big fire coming from somewhere.  I walked from the top of the hill that leads to my parent's house through the town and just before reaching my old junior school, I noticed that all the buildings and trees on the opposite side of the street were on fire.  Then I remembered that this must have been what I had heard earlier.

Then I continued walking towards my old secondary school and noticed that the whole school was also on fire.  I got worried about all the fires that were occuring in the town.


*Dream 66: "Floods at Work"*

I was at work, and I believed that my work was on the seventh floor of the building (the building only has three floors in reality).  When I looked out of the window, that the water level had risen to this floor.  There were big rocks sticking out of the surface of the water.  I believed that the building in which I was working was water proof, and I wanted to go down some floors so I could look out of the window that was under water.

Then I remembered that my house is on the ground floor and started to wonder how I was going to get home and whether my house would have been flooded.  For some reason, it didn't worry me very much, probably because the other guys at my work didn't seem to make any big deal out of it.  I recall one of the guys saying that "Yeah, this sometimes happens".

Then the dream changed and I remember being in my room with my brother and three of his friends.  We were all getting stoned, and I kept thinking that I was getting way more stoned than they were, maybe too stoned, because my weed was much stronger than what they had and I smoke much less often than they do.  I was trying to do something on my computer at the time but cannot remember specifically what.


*Dream 67: "Recorded Burglery"*

I was at home, but my home looked quite different.  Me and my dad was talking about smoking weed and eating space cakes.  At some point, I decided to go out and for some reason I left my iAudio M3 in record mode.

I was on a busy street on a cloudy day, and I left my bike somewhere.  There appeared to be a lot of dodgy people around.  Then suddenly, a load of people somehow managed to organise a mass stealing of everything on the street in a matter of seconds.  I seen them hook my bike on to the front of a vehicle and drive away with it and knew that I couldn't do anything.  I knew straight away that my house had also been burgled.

I went back to the house with my bro and his friend.  Everything was gone from the house, mine and my bro's computer and loads of other stuff, leaving the place looking really empty.  My bros friend said "They got everything".  My dad was there and I remember him saying something to the effect of "I bet you wouldn't have that space cake now would you?", and I replied saying that I was in completely the wrong mindset and I defintely wouldn't have it now.  Then I noticed that my iAudio M3 was still there and still recording.

So I got excited that it might have recorded the burgulers and it might be possible to identify them from the recording, using it as evidence, and have them arrested and get our stuff back.  I seem to remember there being some dogs trying to get into the house at this point.

I then connected the iAudio to my laptop to get the recording (without questioning the re-appearance of my laptop that was supposed to have been stolen), but I kept getting distracted by people talking and my excitement of having recorded the criminals.  I also noticed a monitor on one of the desks in the room (again, I didn't question the re-appearance of this item).

I remember at some point in the dream, but can't remember specifically when, that I was walking down the street at night and there were three big guys who were gang members being very aggressive and threatening me.  I can't remember where that fits into the dream though.


_Dream 68 (Lucid Dream): "Drugs Arrest"_

I was in a strange shop that had a trapdoor in the ceiling.  For some reason it struck me as somewhere that people (mostly kids with there parent's) would go whilst waiting for someone else who needed to do some shopping in the shop.  I went up (with the help of some people because it was high) and it was just like a big attic made entirely of bouncy-castle-like material, entirely in blue and had a low roof so you almost had to crawl around.  The whole room was quite dark and there were some kids there.  The kids left and anothr kid came up and we were talking for a while.  The kid seemed a bit weird for some reason.

Then somehow, one of the walls turned into a window and we were looking outside onto the street below from what seemed to be about the fifth floor.  We could see an alley below and there were some police at one end who were shooting at some terrorists at the opposite end of the alley.  They then started running after the terrorists.  I felt safe were I was because no-one would notice us were we were.

I then woke up.  I was in my room with my parent's and grandmother in Holland.  I had just recieved some chocolate containing magic mushrooms and my parents and grandmother knew about this.  My grandmother had noticed the arrival of the chocolate first and said she wanted to try them.  She started making a tea out of half a bar of the chocolate and I told her not to drink the whole thing because she would have a really intense trip if she did, and only to try a little bit and see if she liked it.

I had noticed that there had been a SWAT team of about five people standing just outside my room for a while and they suddenly ran into my room really fast and grabbed me so I couldn't move.  I knew immediately that they were arresting me because I was going to recieve magic mushrooms in the mail (I forgotten at this point about what had happened prior).

Two of them took me outside and then took off using jetpacks, carrying me with them.  I assumed the other three had remained at my place to do a search for evidence of drugs possession.  I thought that it seemed a bit strange, and thought that I might be dreaming but I wasn't able to do a reality check because I couldn't move, so I didn't give it a second thought.

We flew down between some clouds and landed at some weird church-like thing.  I remember thinking that it was unfair that they were going to have narrow minded religious zealots judge me for an offense that they were only morally against.

It seemed small from the outside, but when we went inside, it seemed to be a large network of church-like rooms.  Near to the entrance of the building were pictures all over the wall of different ways that people used to be killed when capital punishment still existed.

Then I heard my mums voice from behind and realised that the other SWAT team members had brought my parents there too so they could see what was happening.  I thought that I would have to tell my parent's that I had been arrested for recieving space chocolate in the mail.  After going through a few rooms, we reached a weird hallway, but the scene suddenly changed.

I was now sitting in a big street in a faceless city with tall, modern looking buildings around us in the evening.  I thought to myself "Oh, so it _was_ a dream", but still thought that I was under arrest for recieving drugs by post and that I had to wait in the city for someone.  I didn't become lucid yet.  My parents were there and we sat there for about 30 minutes just talking whilst we were waiting.  The sky was getting darker as we were talking.

I eventually started to think that no-one was going to turn up and started questioning whether what was happening was real.  Then I noticed my mother had nothing on her top and hadn't done for the whole time we were there and she was just acting completely normal about it, and I said to her "This is rediculous!  I'm going to see if I'm dreaming.  I can't believe this is happening." and I walked down the street into the middle of the road and jumped into the air.  I jumped about eight floors high and did a somersault in mid-air and landed on my feet, then said "I'm dreaming I am!".

I then realised that I hadn't been arrested at all and the whole thing was bullshit.  So I started to explore the city by flying and jumping around.  All of the buildings were in really strange shapes, like overhanging sections of buildings and big platforms in the sky.  The sky was fairly dark by now and was getting darker even quicker than before.  After a while it became too dark for me to see anything.  Despite trying to make someone appear, I didn't see many people around, only one or two, and assumed that they were there naturally and that I hadn't influenced their appearance.

I thought that it was so dark that I must be waking up and I started talking to myself as I was waking.  I heard my voice change substancially as I went from my dream body to what I believed to be my waking body.  As I woke, I felt something underneath me moving very sharply.  Then I felt it moving on top of me, and I was wondering what the hell it was.  It made a very sudden sharp movement and I realised that the landlady's cat had somehow got into my room and climbed onto my bed.  It jumped off the bed and as I got up the cat jumped back onto my bed again and crawled under the sheets.

My bed was in the wrong place, near to where the big chair normally is, but I didn't really pay any attention to this at the time.

I wanted to get rid of the cat, so I turend the light on and opened the door to the kitchen and the back door.  It was still night time outside.  Then I uncovered the cat from the sheets on my bed and as soon as I did the cat ran at incredible speed out the back door and started playing with another cat outside.

I went to look for my keys so I could lock the door to make sure the cat couldn't get in again, and noticed that my front door was also unlocked.  I found my keys and locked both doors, and woke up at some point during this.


*Dream 69 (Lucid Dream): "What's it Like to be a Character in a Dream?"*

I have a vague recallection of me and my brother eating some mushroom chocolate at some point early in this dream and my brother was complaining that it didn't do much and only lasted about 3 or 4 hours.  I told him that it was because the mushrooms were Hawaians and those don't last as long as other types of mushrooms.  We were in our room at our parents house at the time and I was looking out of the large window.

Then I went downstairs and was in the living room and there were two other guys who I did not know who looked about 30-ish.  They wanted to have a party in the bathroom for some reason, and we went into the bathroom and they let a couple more guys in who were their friends.  This continued because the new guys would let more friends in, who would then let more friends in, etc.

The bathroom had, by now, turned into a big barn like thing with people all over the place.  I thought that I had cleaned the barn and things were starting to get out of hand because there were so many people who would make a mess of it.  I noticed at one point that there was a whole group of women at the other side who were all dressed the same.  I think that they were dressed like strange cheerleaders in black clothes.  Everyone was getting drunk and messing about and I didn't know any of them.

Then I thought that the party might go back to my house, so I decided that I needed to get back before any of the other guys got there so I could lock the doors and prevent them from wrecking the house and stealing my mushroom chocolate.

So I started flying back to the house, superman style, with my mother who was hanging on to my back and my best friend from school who I haven't seen in ages who was flying by himself, and we were going really fast.  As the other guys noticed us leaving, they started following us flying behind.  My friend was a little faster than I was and was flying in front of me.  We flew past our old school and were navigating around the buildings, and eventually reached what I thought was the building that I lived in.  It was a four-floor very plain looking square building, like some old flats.  It wasn't a building that I recognise from reality.

My mother got off my back and climbed through her window on the third floor and then I realised that I must be dreaming because my window wasn't where I thought it should be.  I thought that it was supposed to be on the opposite side of the building to where my mother's room was, but after finding that it wasn't there, I discovered that it was on the same side, just to the left of my mother's window, and it wasn't on the top floor where it should have been.

I flew through my window and knew that it was my room, despite not looking like any room that I've ever lived in before from reality.  The room was very plain looking and mostly gray.  I decided that I would go exploring, so I left my room and went down the corridor to the stairs of the flats.  I ran down the stairs whilst singing to myself "lucid dreams!  lucid dreams!  lucid dreams!" so as not to lose the lucidity on the way down the stairs.

As I reached the bottom of the stairs and went through the door, I appeared to be in the reception area of a hotel, which filled the entire ground floor of the building.  The floor was gray and looked like marble and the walls were white.  There was a corridor that lead out of building with windows on either side that lead to another identical building opposite.  There were lots of people walking around.  I turned left, and then left again into the corridor and asked the first woman who I spotted; "Excuse me, can I ask you something?".  She seemed a bit wary of me for some reason, but I continued regardless; "What's it like to be a character in a dream?".  She didn't answer me and just started walking away from me.  By now, I had reached the opposite building and I was just looking around me in amazement at how real everything appeared to be.

On more scrupulous examination of my visual field, I was able to note differences between the way I see in reality and the way that I see in dreams.  It became apparent that the construction of dream vision is such that it appears to be compressed somehow as an array of "pixels" that blur together in order to create the visual field.  Despite this, it still looked incredibly real and as bright, vivid and well animated as any hallucination could possibly be.  I noticed at this point that I had my glasses on, but knew that I didn't have my glasses on in the waking world and started wondering if it would make any difference to my dream vision if I did, recalling that glasses can affect drug-induced closed-eye visual hallucinations.  I considered taking my dream glasses off, but thought that if I did this, it might end the dream, so I didn't try that.

Then I saw a black guy and I randomly decided to start talking to him.  We started making small talk and he said something about some guy who he knew who he seemed to assume that I also knew.  I asked him who it was and he said that it was some guy from the second floor.  He used the guy's name whilst making reference to him, but I cannot remember the actual name.  So I went along and I said "Oh yeah, cool".  We walked back down the corridor towards the first building that I had originally came from and the guy asked me how I was doing.  I told "Yeah, I'm cool, but I'm dreaming now you know", and he just replied saying "Hey, that's cool man.".

I woke up quite suddenly and heard a strange fuzzy sound during the transition from my dream to reality.


*Dream 70 (Lucid Dream): "Bowling, Sex and Freddy Krueger"*

I was in a ten bin bowling centre and there were lots of bowling lanes.  I thought that I was in America because everything seemed to look quite old-fashioned American style, and everything seemed over-done with the bowling theme, for example, on your way out, they had a small bowling game that you needed to complete to collect any of your belongings that you had left when you came in.

I went to an empty lane and threw a ball down the lane, and noticed that there was a big long stick attatched to the ball that was trailing with it.  It didn't go round as the ball rolled and I thought that this was entirely normal.  My throw wasn't very good however, and the ball ended up going over two lanes and hitting someone else's pins.

At this point I realised that I was dreaming, and looked around.  The room in which the bowling alley was situated looked like a huge school hall with the lanes at one end.  There were cheap looking school tables and chairs randomly arranged around the middle and lots of people around.  At the opposite end it looked like there were some factory machinery.  I noticed a specific machine that was quite high of the ground moving some objects that looked like big pieces of blue and red cardboard across the hall.  There were little rooms, like supervisors offices or special rooms in a factory made out of white breeze blocks.

As I walked away from the lane, an American family walked up to it to use it.  I wasn't really bothered because I wasn't really interested in bowling in the dream.

So then I walked into a large corridor that was connected to the hall and walked to this woman who was really small like a midget.  She didn't appear to be nor seem young despite being only about half my size and she undressed.  She lay on the floor and I lay between her legs licking her pussy.  There were still lots of people walking around, but I didn't care and they didn't seem to take any notice of us whatsoever.  We both became really excited and my vision started going really strange, like a green wireframe that didn't really resemble anything that I should have been seeing.  I then put my whole head inside the woman and I could hear the inside of her body, like the heartbeat and blood flowing around and stuff.  Then I took my head out of her and we fucked on the floor until I came.

Then I walked away and I noticed that I needed to wash my hands, so I walked into a smaller connected corridor and there was a sink randomly to the left at the entrance to the corridor.  Opposite to the corridor was a second corridor leading off from the first.  I turned the tap on and washed my hands and then decided that I had nothing more to do, so I decided to try something to make the dream more interesting.

I decided to try to summon Freddy Krueger and have him chase me through the corridors just for the fun of it.  There were lots of people around and due to the narrowness of the corridors, there seemed to be more than before.  I looked down the second corridor and thought that I spotted Freddy, but then I thought that it must have been just some random person.

So I went down the first corridor and reached some doors that lead outside.  It was night time outside and just as I stepped outside and was about to fly, I felt someone grab me from behind.  Nevertheless, I started to fly anyway, superman style, whilst the person gripped onto my back.  The person put his hands on top of mine and I looked at the persons hands and noticed they were all burned and dark and the sleeves of the person were striped red and green.  I realised at once that it must be Freddy Krueger who was clinging to my back.

It didn't strike me with any fear.  On the contrary, the situation made me believe that Freddy was there as a friend and was messing around.  We flew across some grass and a big outdoor swimming pool in the middle of the city and it seemed like the whole city was pretty much dead except for the building that I had just left.  There were lots of buildings, but less of them as I flew further away.

I listened to the sounds that I could hear from the dream world as I flew and noted how real they sounded.  I started singing some random C64 game tune that I don't recall and tried to invoke the actual tune to overlay within the dream itself, but it didn't work.

So I decided to fly back and looked through the windows of the building that I had came from.  I noticed that some of the windows that I reached first had posters with pictures of women on them.  I tried to go through the window but couldn't do it so I went around the right side of the building and looked through some windows, the first of which was on the second floor.  There were a few people in a swimming pool inside a brightly lit and fairly small room.  I thought that I recognised the swimming pool and that I had been there before, and specifically remember thinking that it would remind me of something that happened previously in the dream.  Then I looked through window immediately below and saw another swimming pool, this time there was a lot of people and they were all women.  Finally, in the window immediately below on the ground floor, there were about 25 large TFT screens, each with a different womans face on arranged in such a way that each screen was facing all of the others.  The women on the screens appeared to be talking to each other via the screens.

Freddy had disappeared by now (at some point when I got back to the building) and then after a little more flying I decided that I wanted to try to go into space.  I saw some cone shaped trees and decided that the best way would be to stand on the top of the tree and imagine the tree blasting off into space.  However, when I stood on the tree, it bent downwards to the ground and then when I got off it, it catapulted itself back into its original position.

I was about to try it for a second time when and just as I was, I noticed that I could hear rain, and had been able to for some time.  Then I woke up and the dream scene crossfaded between the dream and waking reality.  The sound of the rain didn't change, as it turned out that this was coming from reality.



*Dream 71: "Last Drink"*

Me and my parents were in a brightly lit square pub like a big hall and it appeared to be daytime.  We were sat near the corner talking about where we were going next to get something to eat before going home because we were having our last drink there.

I went somewhere in the pub (and am not quite sure why) and when I returned, my parents had gone somewhere.  I assumed that they had gone to the toilet before we left the pub, but entertained the possibility that they may have left the pub without me.  Either way, I decided thath I also needed to go to the toilet.

I went up the stairs at the back of the pub and there were a big room with a corridor leading down it.  To the left side of the corridor were some cubicals with alternating cartoon-like pictures of men and women on the doors.  There were six doors in total and all were occupied.

I waited until someone came out of one of the mens doors but other guys kept getting to the doors before I did.  Eventually I got to one of them and closed the door and was about to sit down to take a dump when the door opened again.  I had my leather jacket, which I hung in front of myself so people couldn't see me with my right hand whilst grabbing the door to close it with my left hand.  But every time I tried to close the door, it kept opening as though someone was pulling it from the other side.  When I did eventually get the door to close, I tried to lock the door, but the lock was very loose and the door just swung open again.  Finally after wondering how others had locked the door I managed to notice another lock on the door that worked, but it was very cheap looking like a bent tent peg that hooked onto a nail.

I finally closed the door and noticed that there was a hole in the door in front of me, but not big enough so anyone could really see anything.  I woke up at around this point.

----------


## MartinB

It's been a while since I've update due to starting my final year at university, etc.  The following dreams are all recalled from memory (except 72), so may be lacking in detail compared to other dreams that I've written.


*Dream 72: "Robotic Club"*

I was in some sort of weird club with my brother and some other people that I know, where everything - walls, floors, ceiling, doors - were made up of mechanical moveable parts.  The lights kept changing and everything kept moving, so the layout of the club would keep re-arranging itself like some giant confusing maze.  It never occured to me that this would be dangerous, especially as it seemed that much of the mechanical workings were exposed to people in the club.

A woman approached me and hinted that she wanted sex, so she lead me to the womens toilets and we went into one of the cubicles and lay on the floor.  She got undressed and we were kissing for awhile.  I went down on her for a few minutes, then the walls in the cubicle rearranged to expose us to the club, so we had to stop.  I went back into the club.  It seemed almost as though the way everything was moving was pre-determined in such a way that would reveal something.


*Dream 73 (Lucid Dream): "Museums And The City"*

I was with my mother in a station and needing to catch a train.  It had something to do with a tour that was happening via train and bus, or train and boat, and my mother had already got the tickets for the tour.

My mother and I sat on some chairs that looked as though they were supposed to be on the train, but they weren't, and the train pulled off without us.  I was wondering whether we should have got on the train, but I wasn't sure because it seemed to leave to fast.

Somehow, I reached a strange museum.  I don't know what the museum was about, but there was some other people also walking around, and for some reason I wanted to stay ahead of them.  I walked down a passage, which resembled an alley, and noticed a lift to my left.

I went up the lift, went out the opposite side and turned right down another, wider corridor.  I reached a room on my right and there were glass cabinets in the corner, which I seem to remember containing plants.  There were buttons on the outside that, when pressed, activated voices explaining the what was on display at the museum.

Then I started to wonder why I was in such a rush, and decided to let the people who I had been trying to stay ahead of pass.  So I pressed one of the buttons and started listening to what it was saying.  I can't remember exactly what it was talking about, something to do with a train.  

Then the scene changed and I was in a city, that I recall believing was in Holland.  I was trying to recall a dream that had occured prior to this point.  I went through a very dark, pitck black narrow tunnel through a building.  There was shallow water flowing through the tunnel and music playing in it.

On the other side was a small opening in the center of the  building.  The sky was high above, but the area was entirely in shade due to the building surrounding the area.  There were a few people around and some benches to sit on.  There were a large archway at the opposite corner to the tunnel with a big gate that was open that lead back into the city.

I walked out the gate, and realised that I was bigger than most of the other people in the city (or they were smaller than me).  A woman approached me who appeared to be quite posh, dressed in bright red, and asked me if I knew how to get to some place that I had never heard of.

I started to answer in Dutch because I thought I was in Holland, but then realised that she had asked me in English, so I answered in English and told her that I didn't know.  She heard me about to speak Dutch and replied saying "You know I don't look Dutch", so I said "Neither do I, and, erm..." and then forgot what my point was.

She walked away and I walked back to where the dark tunnel was.  I could hear the music playing from the tunnel again.  At this point, I picked up a message from my subconcious.  It was conveying the signal that it was about to tell me whether to go through the tunnel or not in order to have a lucid dream.  Then I noticed that the music that was coming from the tunnel was one of the 'darker' sounding C64 remixes that I often listened to, and this indicated that I shouldn't go through the tunnel.

So I turned around to go back into the city, but the large metal gate at the opposite corner had been closed and there was a security guard standing there.

I then realised that I could hear some different music when I was standing away from the tunnel, and started to think about the dream again, and I remembered that I was dreaming right now.  There was no reality check, it was definitely the sensation of remembering, as though I had known on some level all along, as opposed to realising or discovering.

So I needed to find a way out of the middle of these buildings, and with the gate closed, it seemed that the only way was through the dark tunnel from which I came earlier.  But I didn't want to go through because darkness has a tendency to cause my lucid dreams to end, so I had to find another way, so I decided that I would jump over the building.

I tried to jump, but I was only able to jump as high as about three floors, and the building was around ten floors high, so I tried to jump off the walls of the building in order to gain height.  But when I reached the top, there was a wall, that was kind of invisible, stretching upwards to infinity.  It wasn't exactly invisible, it was as though I was in a game such as Duke Nukem 3D or Blood and I had exceeded the height of the sky sector, and so the buildings had no rooves.  In any case, it was impossible to get anywhere from here, so I fell back down.

Then the whole scene spontaneously changed.  I remained lucid, and was flying through the country side at a fairly quick pace, through trees.  As I passed through the trees, I could feel the leaves and branches on my hands, and I grabbed ahold of leaves as I passed them.  Shortly afterwards, I landed, the scene changed once more.

I seemed to be in the future, and I was in some kind of strange museum that was dedicated to my family.  There was a video talking about my parents and talking about when they died (that hasn't happened in reality), and then talking about me and my brother, who was mentioned as being a member of a band called "The Davids (something)", where all the band members were nicknamed "David 1", "David 2", etc.  My brother was "David 1".  But the person in the video who was supposed to be my brother looked nothing like my brother, and I thought that the museum people had made a really bad portrayal of my family.

The band that my brother was supposed to be in looked like cowboys and were playing western country music.  I can even remember the tune, though I don't know if it's based on anything from reality or something that my mind created for the dream.

I started trying to remember things from reality, like my name, what day it was and my house number.  I remembered my name and house number correctly, but I was certain that it was Tuesday, which in this case, it wasn't.  I woke up at around this point.


*Dream 74 (Lucid Dream): "Starting University"*

I had just started university, and there was some event happening at a club for people who had just started or returned.  It was daytime and the whole layout of the university was different, with lots of grassy slopes and hills, and the club was just a large round building.

I went into the club.  Inside was brightly lit in most places, but the lighting kept changing.  The bar was in the middle near the entrance, and there was steps and platforms everywhere.  I was in there for about 2 to 3 hours, after which time people started doing weird things, like people would be having sex in the middle of the club or masturbating and no-one even gave them a second look.  Other stuff was going on too.

I decided that things were getting too weird and left the club, at which point I noticed that a friend from school who I hadn't seen for years was following me.  I walked outside and there were lots of students lying around on the grass eating, drinking and talking.  My friend from school jumped on my back and grabbed hold of me and started flying forwards and up, carrying me with him.

I thought this was really weird, then I realised that it was a dream, and he let go.  I fell to the ground, and then jumped about 100 metres in the air.  I looked down and around and could see the entire residential area of the town.  I noticed that my viewing distance changed (represented by a fog) depending on how high I jumped, much like in a videogame.  After a few more times of doing this, I woke up.


*Dream 75: "Scary Sleep Paralysis"*

I thought I woke up, and looked behind me.  I was staying at my brother's place in his university accommodation, and I saw the light from the street light outside lighting the side of the room where he was lying.  I started to try to get back to sleep, when I heard my brother say something like "Martin".  I said "Yeah?" and he didn't say anything.  Then he kept saying things, single random words, at roughly ten second intervals, like "Martin", "Hello", "Yo", "Alright?", and at first I tried to ignore it, but it started freaking me out.

I tried to talk and turn my head, but I couldn't move or speak at all.  I started to panic, but tried to calm myself by breathing deeply and fast (probably too fast).  My brother must've heard me because I heard him say "Martin, you alright?" and could distinguish this as being real.  I tried to shout his name, but my voice was only half working, so it came out in a really strange voice, then it was as if my body gradually woke up over the course of about 5 seconds.

Interestingly, my brother said that the sound of me breathing crossed over into a dream that my brother was having where a lecturer was having a siezure.


*Dream 76: "Weird Puzzles"*

I was in a square room that looked very much like it was computer rendered.  The room was made up of mostly gray marble bricks that looked quite shiny.  I realised that this was a puzzle of some sort, as the edges of the bricks would light up in colours and I could press them to make other bricks light up, dissappear, etc.  There were a lot of strange objects in the room that seemed to relate to the puzzle, although I don't remember what any of them were.

It seemed to be some kind of open-ended puzzle, because there didn't seem to be any wrong way of doing it, only different ways.  Pressing each combination of bricks would open corridors and doorways that lead to similar rooms.

At the end of the dream, I remember that I was looking into the Commodore 64 game Bounces, and asking my brother if he remembered it.  The game looked very different, like the characters were almost the size of half the room in the game and the holes in the ceiling were huge.  My brother said that he didn't remember the game.


*Dream 77 (Lucid Dream): "Out of Body Experience"*

I woke up and realised that I was dreaming straight away.  I was lying on a bed at my parents house in the living room.  Somehow, I exited my body and floated upwards.  I looked down and saw myself lying in the bed.  I tried to float through the ceiling, but although I was able to float through it (because I had no physical being to prevent me from doing so), it was as though my mind was unable to comprehend what it was like, and just reset my viewpoint back to the moment before tried to enter the ceiling.  My momentum stayed the same, so I would attempt this until I slowed myself down.  I tried the same thing with the floor, with the same result.

Two or three times during this, I "re-awoke" into my body, but every time I managed to leave my body again.

The last time I figured that I should get away from my body so that I wouldn't re-enter it.  I floated through the glass window at the front of the living room without any problems and was floating around on the street at the front of the house.  The street was somewhat different, as the road was wider to accomodae a grass strip down the middle which had flowers in it.  I woke up about this point.


*Dream 78: "Fast Spreading Fire"*

I was in a very tall building, about half way up, when someone told me that they had seen a fire in another building from the window.  I looked out the window, but I couldn't see anything.  I walked to another side of the building and looked out the window and saw that one of the buildings was on fire.  I figured that I was safe, but then someone said that the fire had spread to the building that we were in and had reached halfway to get to the floor that we were on in six minutes.

I started to panic and realised that I should get to the roof 'cause the fire was going to reach the floor that we were on in another six minutes.


*Dream 79 (Lucid Dream): "Imagination Coming to Life"*

I was lying in my bed and thought that I was awake, although I would not have recognised the location had I looked around properly.  I was incredibly comfortable and I closed my eyes to go back to sleep.  I imagined the sheets become heavier on top of me, and at that point, the sheets actually did become heavier.  I thought that my imagination must be becoming more vivid because I was close to dreaming, so I concerntrated on the thought.

It was as if someone kept laying more and more quilts on top of me and it became heavier and heavier.  Eventually, I decided to imagine that the someone lay on top of me.  As I did, I felt the person lie down on top of me.  I opened my eyes to see the person, but no-one was there.  I closed my eyes again, becoming more convinced that someone was lying on top of me.  As I opened my eyes for the second time, the person appeared on top of me; a slim, naked woman.

We were kissing and having sex for several minutes before I woke up.  Or, at least, I thought I woke up.  I had a false awakening and lost the lucidity.  I didn't recognise where I was, but it never occured to me to question it.  There was a couple of guys within sight of my bed who said they had seen me acting out my dream.  I was a bit embarrased.

All I remember after that is someone else wanting something from me and threatening to tell my family something secret about me (no idea what) if I didn't give them what they were asking.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 80: "Gross"*

I was in the living room of my parents house.  My brother and his girlfriend was there, and a very large woman who I thought that I recognised as someone that I knew.  The woman seemed to be really horny and wanted to have sex with me in the living room.

We started kissing and foreplay (despite the presence of my brother and his girlfriend, this didn't strike me as odd in the slightest).  I started going down on her and she seemed to be getting extremely excited.  When she reached orgasm, she seemed to go unconcious for a minute and this thick sticky disgusting yellow substances came out of her pussy and somehow went across on her chest.  It had a really weird smell that I can't really compare to anything else, and it wasn't pleasent.

She awoke from unconciousness and told me that it was amazing.  I then realised that my brother and his girlfriend were still in the room and got really paranoid about what they would think of me just randomly having sex with this woman in front of them.


The following three dreams (81, 82, 83) were entered over 7 months after they occured based on the original recordings made at the time (they somehow got lost and later recovered), and so detail may be thin and inaccurate.


*Dream 81: "Mushroom Fund Obstacle Course"*

I was in some strange place with my brother and parents that resembled a cross between a museum and a shopping centre, but that had something to do with the funding of research and cultivation of magic mushrooms.  At the entrance to the place was a puppet-like object that you could put money into to help the fund.

I noticed that my dad was putting lots of one-pound and two-pound coins into it and I thought that he probably didn't even realise what it was for.  Each time a coin was put into it, it would do something strange, like something would pop out from within a box or something similar.

After my dad had finished, I also put a pound coin into the box, but it did not respond, and I noticed that my mother and brother had gone somewhere and that we really should catch up with them.

At this point, they came back and my mother started talking about some really difficult sand-based obstacle course, and as I looked around, I realised that it was an indoor fun-park.  We continued to walk through, making a left turn and reached the obstacle course that my mother had mentioned earlier.  I found the first part of the course very easy because it only consisted of hilly bits of sand, but had some flat parts that made balancing very easy.

The next part had a ladder that I had to climb, but was hanging so that I had to pull myself up by my arms.  My mother went first and I followed, successfully climbing the ladder.

At the top of the ladder, close to the ceiling was a strange building-like structure in which lay a series of floating platforms arranged in downwards spirals.  I began to jump from one platform to the next, and as I did, I noticed that more platforms appeared to extend the path and also that other people did not appear to acknowledge the existance of the platforms that I was following, as though they could only see the platforms that were relevent to the path that they were following.

Eventually I reached the ground and began looking around for another place to go, but then woke up.


*Dream 82: "Playing Arcade Games"*

I remember a section at the beginning of this dream that took place within a room that I believed to be mine, but was entirely different.  My brother was also in another bed in the room, and my housemates from university were doing something and talking very loud in the room and I was getting annoyed because I wanted to sleep.

There was also another guy who I didn't know who was trying to use my computer for something and had opened up Firefox.  He made a comment asking me why I didn't just use Internet Explorer and I told him that I can't because my computer is running Linux, and I thought the guy was totally stupid.

The guy and my housemates didn't seem to have any respect for the concepts of ownership and were just talking in my room and using my computer as though it belonged to no-one.  Me and my brother were beginning to get very annoyed.  At some point, the scenario changed.

I was with my parent's, who wanted to show me a pub for some reason.  As we entered the pub, I believed that I somehow recognised it, despite not resembling any location that I know from reality.  The pub was decorated in bright colours and looked rather expensive with a large bar in front and various glass cabinets containing various objects.

We walked around the bar to the right and I sat at some seats, whilst my parents went to buy some drinks.  When they came back I noticed that they had bought themselves a can of John Smith's each and bought me a pint of lager (in reality, the preference is the opposite way around).

I noticed that there was a guy sat at a table with some glasses that had a bubble over the top of them.

We continued to explore the pub and my parent's told me that there was a club section downstairs.  Of more interest to me was a large number of arcade machines that I noticed as I walked around.  I told my parents that I would play the arcades whilst we waited for the show to start, but my parents insisted that we go downstairs to the club.

The club, in actual fact turned out to be simply a room full of strange arcade machines, like bingo machines and machines that looked as though they were simply constructed out of ordinary desktop PC's.  There were also a number of competition games in which prizes could be won, each of which was possible to request a demo.  Me and my mother decided to watch one of the demos.

The game consisted of pressing a button to release a load of balls that then had to be rolled up a ramp and into holes.  We had both had a go at the game, but something seemed wrong about it, as the holes seemed to be way too easy to fill to be at all challenging, but I was left with one spare ball and was wondering what it was for or whether I had played the game wrong.  My mother was also in the same situation.

It was at this point that I realised that the holes were actually moving down the ramp and would disappear when they reached the end to reveal more holes at the top.  I also noticed that each column of holes on the ramp had a score associated with it, and thought that I must've played the game wrong by filling the holes worth less points.

We left the machine and walked to another machine to the right of the first, which appeared to be fruit machines.  The fruit machines also had a test mode to show how they were played, and so I pressed the button.  I noticed that there was a woman standing behind the fruit machines who was trying to get people to play them.  As the reels spun for the demo, they stopped with three gold bars in a line, both horizontally and vertically, with other items also lined up vertically in other positions.  The woman noticed this and shouted over saying that I was really lucky, but I thought that it must be a scam on the demo to get people to play for real.

I went to another one of the arcade machines.  It was a very blurred screen showing a grid, in which some of the squares had colours or things written in them.  The woman followed and began explaining to me what the object of the game was.  Apparently it was a puzzle in which I had to uncover the correct squares of the grid, and as each square disappeared, the game revealed what appeared to be porn behind with some naked guy.  My mum told me I shouldn't really be playing it and we moved on to another machine.

The final machine was called "LiveMaster" and had a logo that resembled the old "GamesMaster" TV show.  It consisted of several shelves full of games, which acted as a wall that the player had to knock down using a big hammer on a seperate shelf next to it.  The game had three different difficulty levels in which the shelf was more difficult to knock down on the harder levels.  The shelf would somehow self-rebuild after each game.  I believed that the game had once been one of the challenges on the "GamesMaster" TV show, probably due to it's logo and name.  We left the machine and went somewhere else.

Me and my dad looked at more machines, but as we proceded through the building, the number of arcade machines became more and more sparse.  In place of the arcade machines were random items of furniture such as settees, cabinets, TV's and desks that looked really expensive.  My dad began to worry, explaining to me that he thought that we had wandered into someone's private house by mistake and that we shouldn't be there, and so we turned around and went back to where my mother was by the arcade machines, at which point I woke up.


*Dream 83: "Lost In My Home Town's Clone"*

I was in my home town in the late evening and wanted to go somewhere for reasons that I do not remember.  I walked down a street that lead straight into a completely different town (in reality, this street is just a normal part of the surrounding residential area).

As I entered the town, there were three strange buildings that appeared somehow important, although of no practical use stretching into the sky by about 20 floors.  The buildings were too narrow to contain rooms of any use.  Between the buildings lay the gateway leading into the other town, which I proceded through.

I seem to recall that I was going to either a school or a shop, but that I was wearing my jeans and night gown and that I should be properly dressed.  I felt too warm wearing the things that I was, and that I should go back home anyway to get properly dressed before I go to the place that I wanted to go.

As I tried to find my way around the darkened town, I noticed that it appeared to be a clone of my own town, only much more rough with damaged buildings and no street lights at all.  Eventually I reached the town's equivalent street to the one on which my parents live.  The houses all looked really run down as though they hadn't been lived in for a long time, some were even absent.  The road ended with a dead end on which a house stood instead of the small road that would normally be there.  Although the place felt dead, I could still hear cars moving around in the distance.

I began walking up the hill towards the town centre, but could not see very well due to the darkness.  I could feel a carpet on the ground underneath my feet and could hear a number of people that made me feel a little unsafe.  Eventually, I reached a place where the road changed into a canal on which a large boat was stationed, ready to take passengers somewhere, as well as a number of small speed boats.

I thought that I recognised the boat from somewhere and a guy was stood upon it.  I noticed that the gate I had used to get into the town was now closed and I thought that I was too late and could not get back into town.  I decided to ask the guy on the boat which was the best way back to my home town and he told me that I needed to go on one of the small boats and that someone would take me to the boat station in my home town and that it would only take 58 seconds.

I told him that I would really rather walk back and asked if he knew the best way but he said he didn't really know.  I asked him if he could even just point me in the general direction, but he pointed in a direction that I believed to be entirely wrong.

I walked away from the canal and walked down the street once more and it began to get extremely dark.  I sped up so that I would be able to get around before it became too dark to see and noticed a guy in front crossing the road.  I thought that he must have heard me speed up walking and been afraid of me, especially considering the nature of the area.

I eventually reached a junction that lead off onto another street on which was another lake and a small fishing dock.  I recalled that I had been here once before with my mother and remembered that we had walked in the opposite direction to get back to our hometown.  I began to walk back and noticed a large building stood right in the middle of the road that I had to walk around.  The way around was narrow and other people were also walking around it.

I eventually reached the three buildings that I had seen earlier and knew immediately that it was the way back.  I proceded through the gate and knew that I was safely back home as I awoke.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 84: "Near-Death"*

I don't recall much about this dream.  It was like watching a video of a man who had been involved in some horrible accident.  He was in a factory and the accident seemed to involve some kind of machinery or a lift.  He seemed to be in horrible pain and agony from his injuries.  There was blood everywhere and he could barely move or do anything, there was no-one around and the situation seemed to be completely hopeless for him.  Things would keep happening that would make the situation even worse and even more hopeless, like some machine in the factory would injure the man even more.

Then the scene switched, and the man was alive and well, sitting at a computer in an office at the top of the factory.  He said something like "It was the actions in what would otherwise have been the last ten seconds of my life that saved me".


*Dream 85: "Inverted House"*

I was at my parents house and thought that I was really stoned, so stoned in fact that my perception of various aspects of the world had been inverted.  For example, the entire house was a mirror image of what it normally is, and where stairs would normally go up, they now went down.

I went upstairs (down the steps), and then noticed that the layout of the room was entirely different to what it normally is, and there were more stairs where there normally aren't any.


*Dream 86: "The Morning After"*

I had been drinking quite heavily the night that this dream occurred.

I woke up in my room at my parents house and I believed that it was very early morning, perhaps around 04:00.  My computer was on and was playing somethnig.  I felt as though I was in a very 'trippy' (in a good way) state of being, even though I knew that I wasn't tripping.  There was a big mess of things on the floor in the room, notably, a big blow-up doll on the floor.

I had a strong feeling that the night had been very long and there was a lot more to it than what I remember.  I seem to remember hearing my parents getting up and walking around on the landing several times.

I went to my computer, and there was a video playing showing some sunny country side, a fountain and some old stone buildings.  In the background of the video, the Meditation music was playing from a CD that I have and I thought that it was a really weird co-incidence that I happened to buy the CD and then it was used in this video.


_Dream 87: "The Snake And The Tower"_

I was in a very dark place at the bottom of a tower that stood on four legs.  There was metal steps leading up the tower.  I believed the snake to be very dangerous and was holding it near to its head to prevent it from turning enough to bite me, but I knew at the same time that it would try to attack me as soon as I let go.

I climbed the steps of the tower in pitch-black darkness.  Walls formed between the legs of the tower about 5 metres up and I was enclosed in pure darkness.

As I reached the top of the tower, where I believed there to be a naked woman wanting to have sex, I decided that I needed to get rid of the snake, but didn't want to let go of it because I knew that it would attack me.

The top of the tower had large stone, castle-like walls and the sky was a heavy dark greay making visibility very poor.  I tried several times to throw the snake over the wall, but each time it would somehow turn around and try to attack me before and I would have to quickly grab it again to prevent it from attacking.

Eventually, I decided that I needed to climb onto the wall and drop it off the tower instead of throwing it.  I let go and pulled my hand away very quickly and it fell into the darkness below.  I wasn't worried about the snake climbing the tower because I remembered that there was a trapdoor at the top that it wouldn't be able to get through, but I was worried that it would be waiting for me at the bottom of the tower.


_Dream 88 (Lucid Dream): "Interdimensional Warp Sphere"_

I was in the living room at my parent's house and was lucid from the point that I remember.  My uncle was there and I was trying to teach him how to float.  I encouraged him, telling him to "Get up and try this!" and grabbed his hands as we stood in the middle of the room.  I told him to try and float and that we needed to 'will' ourselves upwards, off the ground.  I kept repeating the words; "Up!", "Float!", etc. but we seemed to have little success.

My mother then entered the room and I got her to join in too.  We formed a circle holding hands, and I repeated "Up! Up! Up!" as before.  We floated a few centremetres off the ground, but my mother didn't seem to know what was happening and started getting all weird about trying to float.  She started jumping all over the place and doing random things and I couldn't concerntrate on helping them float.  I asked her what she was doing and she said that she was trying to float, but she seemed to have a completely different idea to it than what I did.  Then I realised that I hadn't explained to them yet that we were in a dream.

Then the light on the ceiling turned into a strange sphere.  It was multi-coloured, about the size of a football, surrounded by a golden-coloured ring decoration, but levitating by it's own power.  It looked as though it had something inside it.  It started to gradually grow in size and float away from the surrounding decoration, towards where I was standing.  The speed of the spheres movement and size change increased and I touched it.  It felt soft and cold and my hand passed through it, very much like the surface of water, only much more definite and weird.

I started to become scared of it because it seemed to be trying to engulf me as it was growing in size and I tried to fight it off.  As I did, it bounced off me, but then immediately tried again.  I knew that there was no way that I could fight the sphere, so I gave in to it.

The sphere surrounded me, and the surrounding living room disappeared from my perception.  I was inside the patterns that I had seen on the sphere, floating in a void.  The patterns in front of me where highly symmetrical, and consisted of light colours, greens, pinks and yellows.  These pattern moved smoothly and gradually became brighter and brighter, until it was like looking straight ahead into bright white rays of light.  I felt totally alone and at peace within the silent void of the sphere.

I woke up to my darkened room in a false awakening.  I lost the lucidity.  My room looked different to normal, although I wasn't able to see much.  The window appeared to be much larger than normal, and I could see sillouettes of metal scaffolding inside my room.  I tried to fall asleep again.

Night changed to day and I found myself in a room that was even more different than before.  I believed myself to be in a large house, living with people from my university that I don't actually live with.  The house was like a maze.  It was raining heavily, and somehow the water was coming in through the ceiling of my room so badly that it was as though it was raining in my room.  I covered the top of my computer monitor with a towel to prevent the rain from damaging it.

There were lots of random items lying around the room, and I found a big packet of masala flavour crisps on a desk in the room and started eating them.  Once I finished, I looked under my bed and found a second packet that was already open and only half of the crisps remained.  I ate a couple, but decided to leave it there because it was fairly dry under my bed so they wouldn't get soggy.

I looked out of my window and there was a huge weird red factory-like building and a large concrete yard, like a carpark.  I remembered at this point that there had been some soldiers trying to attack the house, but that had carried out the attack wrong and attacked the more populated part of the house first.  In any case, they were gone now and I wasn't worried about it.

I went out of my room and went down a corridor.  As said before, the house was huge, and I seemed to be the only person in the 'wing' of the house that my room was located in, despite the fact that I noticed two other rather messy bedrooms, also with leaking ceilings, along the corridor (mine was at the end).  Past the two bedrooms was a kitchen and a small random TV area that wasn't really even part of any room.  These rooms were actually intersected by the corridor, so you walked through them as you walked down the corridor.

As I noticed the kitchen, I remembered that I seen it lots of times before, but had always used the same kitchen as my housemates were using and started wondering why didn't use this kitchen instead, as it seemed totally unused.

The kitchen was quite small, but had a very unique artistic style that does not resemble anything that I have ever seen.  The closest would be something like you'd see in Flintstones, but that's still way off.  The colours were mostly shades of light green and brown, and almost all surfaces were curved and irregular, almost like something in a weird cartoon.  There were wooden chairs and other things in the room.  The same style persisted for the TV area.

I looked closer at the TV area, and thought that it would be cool to use it later at night if I didn't want to be disturbed by my housemates.  The area consisted of a two wooden chairs in front of a desk and a small TV on the desk.  But on closer inspection, the TV didn't actually seem to be a TV at all.  It didn't seem to be anything that I recognised.  It was far too small to be a TV.  It was rounded and irregular, like a stone stuck out of the desk on a stick, in a similar style to everything else around it, and was even smaller than a light bulb, and what I had originally thought was the screen appeared to be a small jewel embedded in the stone.  I started wondering whether it was some kind of futuristic alien TV that projected the image into your head, but it didn't seem to do anything at all.  Then I woke up.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 89: "Friend Eats Mushroom Tablet"*

I thought that I was in my university house, although the layout was that of my parents house and all the people in the house were not the same people who I am actually living with in reality (still people I know though).

My room was where my parents room would ordinarily be and two of my friends were sharing the big room that me and my brother would normally share.  One of my friends wanted to try mushrooms, and I had some mushroom tablets, two of which were equilalent to a single dose.  I was considering eating a single dose myself.  The other guys did not want to try any.

The guy who wanted to try them was lying on top of a shelf in the corner of the room, whilst the other guys were sat in and around a small tent between the two windows of the room.  Some trippy music was playing, although I'm not sure what.  I hand a strip of four mushroom tablets to the guy on the shelf.

I was about to take two of the tablets myself from another strip, but re-considered because I was very unsure about the set and setting, and then remembered that I should have told my friend to only take one tablet because it was his first time tripping and I didn't want him to trip too hard for his first time.  I walked up to him and he handed me back the tablets, and there were three left, so he had only had one, and I was relieved.

But after only a couple of minutes, he seemed to become incredibly withdrawn and would barely talk to us.  He was obviously having a bad trip, and I was really worried because the trip was going to get a magnitude more intense and last another 6 hours.  On the other hand, I was glad that I hadn't taken any of the tablets myself.

We asked the guy if he wanted us to put some different music on for him, but when he tried to talk, he wasn't really making any sense.  We knew from what he was saying that he did want us to change the music, but could not work out what he wanted us to change it to.

I left the room and decided to let the other guys look after him who knew him better than I did.  I went to my own room and sat at the computer, which was running RoseGarden music editor and I listened to a remix that I started making earlier.  I didn't recognise it, but it sounded pretty good, although obviously unfinished.  I then listened to the original, and it sounded very different to my remix, and much better.  So I decided to start a new remix of Loopz instead.

----------


## MartinB

I have attempted to curse myself (that is, irreversable hypnosis) with the ability to lucid dream every single night using MP3's that I've found on the web.  I will try to repeat this often and see how effective it really is.


*Dream 90 (Lucid Dream): "Soul-Stealing Aliens"*

I was in a large house.  My room in the house consisted of nothing more than a toilet cubicle (with the toilet).  For some reason, I just thought that this was really funny and didn't mind.  I thought about how funny it would be to tell my friends who had much larger rooms but were always complaining about the size of their rooms.

Then I decided to go and explore the house.  The house was like a big maze, with way too many rooms compared to what a house should need.  For example, there were multiple living rooms, kitchens, dining rooms, etc. that did not seem to be used at all.  Despite this, each of the rooms contained many objects, as though they had been used recently.  I began to wonder why one of these unused rooms couldn't be converted into a bedroom for me to use so that I didn't have to use the tiny toilet cubicle as my room.

Then the scene changed.  I was playing a Commodore 64 game that I do not recognise.  I thought that it was technically very impressive, even though the game itself was a very basic shoot-em-up.  The game consisted of waves of aliens against a black background that you must shoot to proceed onto the next level.  As bonuses were being displayed between levels, the game would show your ship travelling through very impressive multi-coloured, curved 3D tunnels.

I reached the 3rd or 4th level since the dream began, although I had a feeling that this was much later in the game than this.  This level was apparently supposed to be very difficult, but somehow the scene changed and I was in the living room of my parents house, with the aliens at the opposite corner.

I heard an authorititive voice informing me that the aliens were incredibly dangerous and many people even believe that they can even steal your soul.  They didn't seem very smart though, and somehow I managed to attract them into a plastic box that was lying randomly in the corner of the room.  I placed a lid on the box to trap them.

The next part almost played out like a predictable movie.  I was certain that one of the aliens was going to escape and become very aggressive, but at the same time, I couldn't really believe it.  I stood there for a few seconds watching the box, when one of the aliens started vomitting red and orange liquid through a small hole inside of the box, when suddenly, the lid popped off slightly, and the alien jumped out.

I ran into the kitchen and closed the door, thinking that I had trapped it in the living room, but still continued to run upstairs.  I reasoned with the situation and realised that the alien should not be able to get through the door, so I went back downstairs, but noticed the alien near the bottom of the stairs, and it was moving fast.

I became incredibly scared and ran back upstairs to my room, but my movement was becoming increasingly slower and more difficult.  I was considering escaping through my window, when somehow, I had the sensation of remembering that what I was experiencing was a dream.  The absurdity of the situation became apparent, and twice I jumped and tried to do a forward roll in mid-air to confirm this, but I was unable to do so because the room wasn't big enough.  Despite this failure, it still proved to myself that I was dreaming, because the jump was quite high and had a floaty quality to it.

I decided to go and find the alien.  I went to the top of the stairs, saying something like "Come out little alien!".  I thought that I saw the alien, but wasn't sure.  I was just about to go downstairs when I woke up.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 91: "Random Dream Sex"*

I was with my girlfriend (even though I don't have a girlfriend in real life) on a bed at the side of a darkish room that I do not recognise.  I did however, recognise the girl as being similar to someone who I had known at college in reality a few years age.  We were both naked and we were about to have sex.

For some reason, I had asked her to close her eyes, and I was taking items out of a box that I beleved were made of marijuana (or hemp) and dressing her up in them.  There were mostly things like bracelets of all different colours that I was putting on her arms and legs.  I thought that these items could also be eaten to get high, and that she would find it to be a nice surprise.

After a while, I could not find the item that I wanted to find in the box, and thought that the girl would get bored of waiting, so decided to move onto sex.  I wasn't even erect, but we started anyway, she was in a kind of sitting position on the bed as I held her legs up and to the side, and I was in front of her.  The sex was far stronger and effective and far more difficult to resist than in real life, and I reached orgasm very quickly even though I was intentionally trying not to.

After this, I became worried that she wouldn't like me for coming too quickly, and decided that I should try my best to satisfy her aswell.  As I looked at her, I noticed that all the things that I had put on her before hand were gone.  I went to a large, grayish bathroom through a corridor and then started to become worried that we had never practiced safe sex.  In my mind, we had done this many times, but the idea of safe sex had never even been spoken of.  I started to think that I was responsible because she was probably to embarassed to talk about it.  I woke up at about this point.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 92: "Vision Improvement"*

I was at my parent's house in the living room with my dad.  Me and my dad decided to see what it looked like if we looked through each other's glasses.  When I put on my dad's glasses, I noticed everything looked surprisingly sharp, and then realised that everything looked even more sharp than what they did through my own.  I thought that I should go to the opticians as soon as possible to get some better glasses.


*Dream 93: "Pissing Off The Lecturer"*

I was in a big room with my brother and several other people who I don't specifically remember.  The room was large, and one end seemed to resemble an old classroom, whilst the other was quite messy and did not seem to resemble anything at all.  Everyone was sat on chairs at the messy end watching a movie on a TV, but I wasn't interested in the movie.

So I decided to do something else.  I decided that I would mess about with one of the lecturers in the university.  I went out the room and walked down a corridor to another similar room.  There was a lecturer watching a movie on a TV in the room, and the room was very dimly lit, like dark brownish.  I can't remember exactly what I did.  I think I threw something at him and then retreated back.  This got his attention and I contiued to do it, retreating back around the walls each time so that he wouldn't catch me, until eventually I reached the room again where my brother and the other guys were.

I quickly sat in a corner and pretended to be watching the TV like everyone else and blend in as the lecturer walked in.  He walked in, and was incredibly angry.  He wanted to find out who it was that had just been annoying him.  He walked around, asking each person in turn, coming to me last.  I was a little nervous at first, because he seemed incredibly serious, and I thought that I would be found out, but I had relaxed by the time he asked me.

Then he asked each of us to show our hands, and again, I was last in line.  I'm not sure what he intended to gain from this, so I co-operated and he didn't suspect a thing.

Finally, he made us all go over to the classroom section of the room, and had us all stand in a row, again, asking each of us.  I was on the edge of becoming uncooperative and demanding that he cannot make us do this, but this was his last check, after which he gave up.

At this point, his personality changed completely and he became completely non-serious.  He was laughing and joking with everyone in the room about people who get fun out of annoying lecturers.


*Dream 94: "Deep Voice Time For You (Almost)"*

Me and a friend from uni were at my parent's house, which was in a different place to what it normally is.  The house was at the end of the high street that normally leads to the park in my town.  We were doing something on the computer.

We decided to have a walk in town, and walked along the high street.  We went into a shop at the other end, and there were two girls that we both knew, and my friend thought that it would be funny to trigger us (using a previously implemented hypnotic trigger) to have deep voices in front of them.  My friend said that he was going to say "Deep Voice Time", but I dragged him back out the shop, and told him that we should check the phrase, because most of the phrases end in "For You" and I thought that he might have gotten it wrong.

I said we could go to the computer shop next door where I believed my friend to work, so that we could use a computer to look up the phrase on the Internet, but as we went into the shop, I noticed that all of the computers were behind glass display cases, and my friend commented that they don't have a computer out most of the time.

So we decided that we should go back to my house, which was only a couple minutes walk away and have a look at the phrase there before returning.  We started to walk back along the high street when I woke up.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 95: "Datura"*

I was in my parent's house on my own in the living room and it was a dull day.  I decided that I needed to go somewhere.  I had been listening to C64 remixes on my parents computer, and I left through the back door of the house.

I walked into the back garden, and everything was a dark shade of hazy blue-gray, with the sky overcast.  I walked along the grass when I suddenly noticed an unarranged row of white trumpet shaped flowers along the furthest hedge.  On closer inspection, I noticed that there were large white pod things at the base of the flowers, and I knew that it was datura.

I decided to open the pods and take the seeds out.  I had no intention of eating the seeds myself, but thought that it would be cool to keep them around just to say that I had some or in case any of my friends were really interested.

At that moment, a friend walked out through the door at the side of the house.  I explained to him what I had found and what it was, and he wanted to have some for himself.  I said that he could if he wanted, but told him to be extremely careful with them and not to eat many of them.

Then I noticed that I could hear the C64 tunes still playing through the window from the computer inside the house and realised that I forgot to stop it.  I was worried because I thought that it might wake my parents and they might look out their window and see me collecting the datura seeds.

I went to the back door to unlock it so I could stop the music playing.  I was carrying some seeds in cylindrical transparrent plastic container.  I woke up at about this point.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 96 (Lucid Dream): "A Confusing Morning of Lucidity and Sleepwalking"*

I was at my old secondary school with a friend who I have not seen in ages.  We were walking down to the science block.  I was really worried because I thought that I had missed a lot of lessons and that I was falling behind and would get into trouble.  I checked my timetable and noticed that I didn't have a lesson next, so I was OK.

I went in the science block in the right entrance and went up to the second (top) floor.  I crossed the top floor, and everything was weird, like the path that needed to be taken was strange.  I wanted to get to the IT room, but when I reached it, it had been changed to a regular classroom.  So I went back, and there were some students who seemed to notice that I was a computing student and started calling me a computer geek or something.

Then I woke up where in my room of my parents house (where I was in reality) and everything was almost as I would expect it to be.  Differences were very minor.  The curtains were open and the light from outside was bright.  My brother, who I share the room with had also awoken in his bed in the opposite corner of the room.

He seemed extremely bright and cheerful.  He told me that he had finally had a good lucid dream.  I asked him if it was bright and vivid, and he confirmed that it was amazing.  He then proceeded to tell me about his lucid dream.  His description went something like this:

_"I was lucid throughout.  I was in a weird place where there was a chocolate fountain.  I looked around and everything looked really incredibly real and vivid.  I walked around and there was a woman.  I put my hand on her shoulder, and she felt so real.  I then defeated a bad guy by wrapping him in toilet roll."_

After he explained this, I started mocking and exagerating the way that he or someone else might normally wake up, with groans of having to get up.  He got up to go to the toilet.  I was expecting to wait for him to return to tell me more details of his dream, but before that could happen, something strange occured.

Day then suddenly turned into night, and there was a red light coming through the door from the landing, as though it was coming from the bathroom where my brother was.  I thought this was a little strange and got up to investigate.  I put my boxers on and then noticed that the door to the bathroom was closed.  But I could see the red light coming from underneath the door, so bright that it was projecting light onto all the walls around it.

I began to suspect that I was dreaming, so I hit the light switch for the landing.  Nothing happened, and I knew immediately at this point that I was dreaming and decided that I should make the most of it.  I tried to shout something to my brother, but my voice was silent, so I decided to do some exploring.  I went down stairs.  Everything was pitch black dark, about from the orange glow of the street lights from outside.  As I made the leap to the bottom step, I didn't feel it.  I felt nothing at all for several seconds.  It was as though I was falling through an infinite void.

Suddenly, I regained my senses at the bottom of the stairs, and proceeded to walk into the kitchen.  Looking through the kitchen window, I could see an incredibly dense and bright starfield in the night sky.  It was absolutely surreal.

I suddenly got the urge to call a woman into my dream, and started trying to shout out "Sasha!".  It was hard to do, because at first my voice was very quiet despite my attempts to be loud, but as I insisted on asserting my voice, it grew louder and more real.  I wandered around in the darkness of the kitchen, unable to see a thing and attempting to impose will and expectation that "Sasha" would appear, whilst shouting her name.  But it did not work, and I suddenly decided to check if she was in the living room.

I walked through the dining room and into the living room.  The living room was only very slightly lit by the orange glow of the street light, but I wasn't able to see anyone.  It did not look unusual other than to say that it seemed slightly smaller than normal.

I was wandering around the living room for a few seconds, and dived onto the settee when suddenly daylight came back again.  It was very early morning daylight of a cloudy day.  The sudden change in the outside light caused me to think that I must have sleep walked around my house and woken up in my parents living room.  I did a reality check by jumping to see if I could float, and the check passed; my jump was entirely normal.  The room was entirely normal, and there seemed to be nothing out of the ordinary.

I decided to go upstairs and go back to bed.  I went upstairs and my brother was in his bed.  I went over to my bed and noticed that all of the sheets were in a messy pile at the end of my bed and thought that I must have thrown them there when I woke up to go sleep walking.

My brother told me that our mother had just seen me downstairs and was trying to tell me to go back to bed, but I was ignoring her.  I told my brother that I was asleep and dreaming and had sleep walked downstairs, and he then me if she would've noticed that I was sleep walking, to which I replied that I didn't know.  I wondered if she had heard me calling out "Sasha" whilst I was walking around, and thought that she would have thought it was weird.

I then told my brother about the weird lucid dream, after which I decided to lay dowrn in my bed and go back to sleep.  But as I did this, I suddenly woke up for real.


*Dream 97 (Lucid Dream): "Accidental WILD?"*

I am very unsure what happened at the beginning of this description.  Specifically, I am unsure whether I was dreaming right from the beginning and dreamed that I WILD'ed or whether I actually did have a successful WILD.  The following is simply an account of the experience:

I was lying in my bed, trying to go to sleep.  I could hear my parents talking downstairs who were already up.   As I gradually began to sink deeper into the void that is sleep, I spontaneously switched my attention to my vision, at which point I realised that it was filled with slight curved and somewhat random, though evenly spaced thin blue line patterns.  The patterns were very definite and rather bright, and this kind of startled me and I sat up and opened my eyes and the patterns disappeared.

I lay down again, attempted sleep once more, and shortly after this, I found myself much deeper than before, though this time without any visual patterns at all.  My sense of touch started to disappear and I seemed to be floating in a void of no particular direction and no gravity.

I moved my right hand down, imagining that I was putting my hand on the railing of the stairs in the house, and was surprised at the realism at which I was able to imagine it.  I then began to notice that the imagination was so realistic that it felt like I was actually holding the cold wooden railings, in complete detail and shaped exactly as in real life.

I put my other hand down and moved my feet so that they were straight, and felt myself standing on the stairs in my parents house.  I could not see anything, my eyes seemed to be closed and I had no desire to open them at this point.  I could still hear the voices of my parents, which now became directional based on the position and angle of myself.  Their voices seemed to be coming from the top of the stairs and I could hear a loud sound, like the sound of a vacuum cleaner from the same place.  I assumed that one of my parents must be cleaning the carpet at the top of the stairs in real life.

I decided to move around and speak, I jumped to the bottom of the stairs and walked around the corner towards the kitchen whilst saying random things to myself, describing my thoughts and singing tunes with the words "Lucid dreams!" to them.  My hope was that I would actually be saying these things and singing in real life and that my brother would hear me doing it so he could confirm it afterwards.

My sense of touch and hearing became as real as ever.  I could feel myself move around, the wood of the electricity cabinet, the railings, the walls, the carpet that I was standing on, and the direction source of my parents and the vacuum cleaner changed as appropriate as I moved.   I then realised my eyes were still closed and decided to see if I would be able to awaken my vision into the dream.  I tried to open my eyes, but they seemed to be locked shut so I was unable to open them.

I woke up shortly thereafter.  The vacuum cleaner sound stopped very suddenly as I awoke and I realised that it had been a part of my dream.  But I was still able to hear my parents talking downstairs, because they actually were talking in real life.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 98: "University of Gulliver's Kingdom Festival"*

It was a bright day and I was at a weird theme park.  I was going on one of the rides, which was some strange big wheel thing that started going really high and spinning in different directions, although the seats themselves always remained upright.  The seats were not attatched to anything, they simply floated in mid-air and they moved really fast.  Passangers were also not strapped in in any way, but somehow my boxer shorts got caught on the seat so that I didn't fall off.

As I went really high and I could all of the stalls and fairground games and stuff around the park, I somehow determined that I was definitely in Gulliver's Kingdom (I think I seen it written somewhere) and as I looked around, I thought that I recognised things around me from when I was extremely young.  I thought it was interesting to see how big the theme park had become since then.

The ride stopped in a random place at the ground and I got off and started to wander around.  I walked down a street full of fairground games and stuff.  Upon reaching the end, I noticed that it seemed to lead to a park, with a big lake and bright green grass with odd trees scattered around.  There was a big old fashioned looking house along a path to my left with a big black iron gate.

I walked along the path, but noticed that the only people who had made a reservation could go in, as there seemed to be some occasion happening inside the big house, so I walked back along the path.

The street that I had walked down earlier had now changed and I seemed to be in the corridor of a strange building that I believed to be my brother's university, on the fourth floor.  I walked back the other way, looking through the doors noticing lots of strange rooms on the way down, but not finding any way out.  I got back to the end of the corridor (where the ride would have stopped earlier, but now completely different) and it was a dead end with some windows that looked into a library.

But then I noticed that there were two ropes hanging down in front of the windows and tried pulling one.  As I did, the floor lowered and I realised that it must be some sort of weird lift.  As the floor reached another floor, the position of the ceiling would suddenly readjust itself to the correct height of a room.

I went down to the bottom where the entrance to the library was and went inside.  Inside the ground floor of the library were a couple of bookcases and someone sitting at a desk, but the rest of the ground floor seemed to be made up entirely of weird arcade machines, spread across three rooms forming an 'L' shape.  I had a walk around, looking at the arcade machines, but they all looked either really weird or not very interesting.  I specifically noticed some weird machines with partial pictures of dartboards on a round table under a rounded glass cover.

The place was empty except for two guys near the entrance who were standing about 6 feet away from an arcade machine.  The guys appeared to be playing a game on the machine.  The game looked like a mediocre 16-bit puzzle game on two screens, but it looked like the most appealing game that I could find, but I couldn't play it because the guys were on it.

So I went back outside and I noticed that the floor that was a lift earlier had somehow changed into a big brick wall that moved up and down with a hole in the centre.  It was still operated in the same manner as before, but it didn't seem to work very well because the wall ended up going all slopy and uneven as it was going up and down.  There seemed to be a lot of students around and I thought about how inconvenient this brick wall lift must be.

I went outside and I remembered that everyone had my brother's uni had all bought tickets to go to a festival that had to be booked in advance so everyone would be gone fairly soon.

Then suddenly, as though it was some sort of tradition where I was, an announcement came from somewhere, a voice announcing that everyone was going to throw cold water of minus 60 degrees from kettles over everyone else and telling everyone to get to a high place as quickly as possible.  The landscape seems really ridiculously hilly, with grassy hills of about 60 degrees or more.  I climbed along a brick wall that lead up one of the steep hills because I wanted to get to a higher place since I thought that the water was going to flood all the lower areas and people would drown.  It seemed that some students had also thought the same, since at the top of the wall, by the library were several other students standing on a platform made out of bricks.


*Dream 99: "Town-Wide Power Problems"*

I was with my mother in my parents home town on a street that I am familiar with, as though just leaving a house where one of my friends from school used to live (although I didn't give this any thought during the dream).  It was night time and the sky was dead black.  The area was lit softly by the glow of the orange street lights, and the street looked somewhat unusual compared to how it is in reality.

Me and my mother walked along the street to another street that leads up a hill into the town centre.  As we walked up the hill, everything suddenly went dark, and we couldn't see any street lights at all.  My mother wanted to stand there and wait until the street lights came back on, but I suggested that we continue walking slowly, as the sky was just light enough to notice the black sillouette of objects against it.

I continued to walk slowly, and my mother decided to follow.  I could hear music coming from the front of a house that we were about to walk past.  I stopped and listened and I could hear gunshots being fired, exactly like they sound on the Playstation game Doom (thus, I knew they weren't real).  I figured that some people must be listening to music and playing a game in a car on their driveway and continued walking.

Eventually we reached the town centre and it looked all different.  I remembered that we had come into town to go to the pub, which I believed to be where an electronics store is in reality.  There was a slight sense of panic on the main street, although nothing too alarming.  There were big long tube lights suspended directly above the main road.  Not all of them were working.  The whole street seemed to have a very strange and different atmosphere to it compared to normal, and things looked very different.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 100: "Horrible Sleep Paralysis"*

This was simply a horrible experience of sleep paralysis.  I could not move and everything was pitch black dark.  There was an intense nightmarish fear for the duration of the dream, which was fairly short.  I'm not sure what caused this, since I don't remember having any visual or auditory hallucinations during the paralysis.  I woke as the sleep paralysis ended at about 06:00 and after a quick drink of water, went back to sleep, entering my next dream.


*Dream 101 (Lucid Dream): "Journey to the Centre of the Mind"*

There was a very short moment of sleep paralysis that felt similar to that of which I had experienced in the previous dream.  The fear was not quite as intense, but as I awoke from the paralysis and stood up in my room, the fear did not subside this time.  Everything that I looked at in my room seemed nightmarish.  Even the plain, normal things that I looked and would normally take for granted seemed to be trying to attatch themselves to my mind and soul, absorbing me within them.

It was at around this point that I wondered how I was even able to see anything in the room, much less the fact that there appeared to be objects attatched to the wall at high places that I did not recognise.  I could hear my housemates walking around on the landing and went to switch the light on as I was about to open my door, but the light switch didn't work.  I started to wonder whether there had been a power failure (we have had a lot recently), but I could still hear the fans of my computer, ruling out this possibility.  I then began to consider that I hadn't woken up, and immediately stared across to the wall by my bed.  I noticed a large number of post-card sized squares scattered across the wall, and became pretty sure that I must be dreaming.

I did one final check, jumping up and spinning around in the air in my room and bouncing from the walls and the bed, which confirmed this, before deciding what to do next.  My initial idea was to try and summon a furry (anthromorphic animal) into my dream, but just as I had this thought, I remembered that I had wanted to try to summon my subconcious into a dream.  I tried to call out the name of my subconcious, but I was pretty much incapable of speech, and my shouts to "Sarah!" were almost unheard by me.  Nevertheless, things started to become pretty strange.

As I floated by a poster on my wall, that appeared to be the image of a dark green monster, not unlike the incredible hulk, though more evil looking, I began to spin and everything faded from my vision.  I seemed to be floating in a void, and a sensation of total power washed across my body.  The only think I could see was dark but definite grey, strobing animated kelaidescope pattern, almost like a spirograph.  The experience was incredible and in many ways undescribable.  Such a feeling of power, euphoria, peace and relaxation.

As I floated within the void, I put my hands out in front of me.  I could see the dark silouhettes of my hands against the visual patterns.  My hands began to change form in front of my eyes.  My fingers became long, thin and the ends turned into spiky points.  This did seem incredibly strange, and the idea of my body changing was even a little scary, and in almost an instant, the experience was lost and I was, once again, floating in my room in front of the poster, and then jumping around the room whilst doing somersaults.

Remembering where I was, I decided to try to find somewhere with more light.  I opened the door to my room.  As I passed my housemates room, I noticed that the door was open, but the inside was dark and empty.  I proceeded to go downstairs and there was a light on at the bottom of the stairs.  I went into the kitchen, where the lights were off.  I turned around, walking back towards the front door of the house, pushing the door of my housemate, which was a couple of metres to the right of it's normal position.  I noticed that the door was loose, since it was not attatched to the hinges, and there appeared to be another door behind it that was stuck, so I could not open it.  There was a light on inside the room.

I decided to go outside.  I left the house via the front door, whilst imposing my will to summon a furry into the dream.  This didn't quite work out as planned.  As I opened the door, I saw several adults with small children standing by the road on the grass.  There were about 15 people in total.  The children were dressed in various costumes, mostly tiger suits and were running around.  The sky was a deep morning blue, lighting the entire area in a beautiful and unique shade.  Being lucid, the fact that I was aware that I was still naked, having not got dressed during the dream, did not concern me in the slightest, and no-one else seemed to take any notice of this either.

I walked towards the group of people and some of the children began running along the road on all fours like a cat.  I joined them, running alongside on both my hands and feet as the children were.  Everyone ran at terrific speeds along the road, and as I grew used to running on all fours, I sped ahead of them.  I ran across the grass at the corner of the a road and decided to try flight.  I leaped forwards, extending my arms out in front of me as far as I could reach and directed them upwards.

I left the ground and began to fly, superman style.  I flew high above the houses in the sky and noticed that my hands were still mutated into thin spikes from earlier, although this didn't bother me too much.  Flight was incredibly easy to control, via simply directing my path by pointing my arms.  I quickly made a U-turn as I began to gain height because I feared that flying too high may cause the dream to end.  I could see the group of people standing on the grass at the corner where I had just run past.  I flew back down to the ground to where they were standing.  The excitement was astounding.  I was going to talk to the people in the group, but I awoke before I was able to.

Upon awakening, I realised that there had been some music super-imposed over the last 30 to 60 seconds of the dream.  It sounded entirely original, but had the lyrics to the (non-main part of the) Ghostbusters theme tune sang along to it.  It sounded extremely professional and like nothing I have heard before.

The time was around 06:30.  I got up to go to the bathroom and to get a drink of water, still rather dazed from the experience and ran into a housemate on the landing, which startled me.  Shortly after this, I went back to sleep, and experienced the following:


_Dream 102 (Lucid Dream): "Shopping in my Home Town?"_

I was in a strangely laid out supermarket pushing a shopping trolley around.  There was one large white item in the trolley that looked like a pack of toilet roll or kitchen towel, although I did not pay much attention to it.  I was looking at a shelf containing jars of gravy granules and picked up a chicken gravy jar, and then noticed that the jar was upside down and the lid was loose and half of the granules had spilled onto the floor.  I put the jar back, figuring that no-one would notice and placed a full jar in the trolley.  I noticed a large pile of very tiny pickel jars behind the gravy jars, but didn't think anything unusual of this.

I continued to walk around the supermarket, but somehow lost where I was.  I tried to figure out where I was when I realised that I had reached the entrance to the supermarket.  On the way, there seemed to be a lot of those anti-theft detection things in random places that I kept walking through.  None of the alarms went off, despite me walking through them.  There was a person there telling me that I couldn't go this way and should go around to one of the checkouts in order to pay for the items in my trolley.  He seemed to be annoyed that I was there.

I tried to find my way around to the checkouts, but I wasn't able to do it and everytime I seemed to end up on the wrong side of the checkouts.  Eventually, the scene changed (which I didn't really notice) to the town centre of the town where my parents live.

I was wandering around this area of the town with my father and we were trying to figure something out, although I cannot remember what.  I was still pushing the trolley, and I had to push the trolley around a different way to go up a slope instead of using the steps.  The trolley disappeared from my attention at some point and I continued to walk without it to a place where there would normally be a car park in reality, but now where a lot of fairly steep steps leading down with a bricked wall on either side and above, forming a small short but high bridge inside the buildings.

As I got half-way down the steps, I began to think that I was dreaming and decided to do a test.  I jumped high into the air and did a somersault and twist simultaneously, and landed perfectly on the step that I had jumped from.  My initial reaction was as most often; exploration.  I was about to go down the steps to explore, where I could see a fairly large rectangular grassy area surrounded by wall, shaded with what appeared to be trees that could only be identified from my point of view by their shadows.

I went back up the steps, and as within my previous lucid dream, I attempted to summon a furry.  My immediate attention was drawn to Sasha, but upon realising that my imagination of Miami was much clearer, I tried to call out her name instead.  The day was intensely bright, and shadows of trees seemed be everywhere.  As I called out to summon Miami, I noticed the shadow of Miami leaping around.  The shape was very distinctive and I noticed the tail in particular, but not entirely accurate, and I was unable to see anything but her shadow, even when looking above me, almost as though she were invisible.

I gave up with my attempts to summon her and decided instead to attempt my own furry transformation.  As I walked along the empty main shopping street, I tried to say the words "Morph to a male cat of 23 years old", recalling the phrase from the hypnosis that I have recently undergone in the waking world.  However, I was unable to speak probably, as only the right side of my mouth seemed able to move, and I attributed this factor to why the phrase had little effect.

I believed that I was losing the dream and started to spin around in order to maintain it.  Everything started to get darker, and at the same time I was trying to concerntrate my mind on improving the effects of the hypnosis, but shortly after, everything faded to black, and I realised that I was in my room.

I awoke, the time being around 08:00 and quickly returned to sleep, to experience the following:


*Dream 103 (Lucid Dream): "Finally!  Successful Furry Summoning!"*

I was in my room doing something, although I don't specifically remember what.  The room was brightly lit, although I failed to notice whether this was daylight or the light in the room.  I approached the door to my room and turned around to look at the corner where my bed would normally be, and noticed that there was simply an empty space instead of my bed.  I realised as soon as this occured that I was dreaming, and decided to do some exploring.  I was about to leave my room, when just as I almost closed the door, I decided to try furry summoning for the fourth time.

I imposed my will and expectation that a furry (of no particular character) would be behind the door, and as I opened it, sure enough, she was there in the corner lying amongst some white sheets in the corner.  I approached her, she was a dark grey, almost black dog-like furry, the size of a human.  The movement of the arms was distinctively human-like as I sat beside her and she held me.  Her fur was soft and thick as I ran my hand across her body, and we looked at each other with a knowing intelligence.

Unfortunetly, something strange happened before I was able to attempt to speak to her and it seem that I had a false awakening and lost the lucidity.  The person who I was holding was no longer the furry, but I had awoke to see who it 'really' was.  A large, dominating looking woman who had restrained me in my bed.  She was hideously ugly, and had a lot of horrible mutations such as exposed pieces of what looked like internel organs and flesh, and she was not wearing very much either.  I tried to get away from her, but I couldn't move because she had me restrained somehow.  I began to fear what she wanted from

At some point, I lost awareness of the woman and realised that I was in my bed.  I got up and walked across the landing, noticing that my housemates door was open and that he was in there.  His door was not where it normally is, but rather, where the bathroom door is, and the shape of his room was very much like mine had been without the bed earlier in the dream, only slightly larger.

I went into his room and as I did, I noticed something of mine in the corner, although I do not remember specifically what it was.  I started talking to my housemate.  I said "Dude!  I had 3 lucid dreams this morning!", to which he replied "Oh cool!" and then started to talk about something else.

Then I noticed that another one of my housemates doors was open.  I looked in and saw a guy who I recognised from my university but whom I do not know very well, and thought that this was somewhat unusual.  His room also appeared to be very small and empty apart from a small computer desk at which he was sat to the left.  The back of the room was made entirely of a large glass window.  He had heard me telling my housemate about the lucid dreams, and asked me about him, so I started telling him about the furry, and he asked which type of furry I meant, so I said it in a way that emphasised the first syllable and he seemed to understand.  It was at this point that I noticed that two guys were running towards the large glass window at the back of the room.

The guys smashed through the glass and jokingly grabbed the guy at the computer.  I knew immediately that I was still dreaming, and jokingly called out to the first housemate: "Hey, why didn't you tell me I was still dreaming!?".  As I did, I noticed that he was just outside the window and appeared to be using his computer by looking at the screen from outside.  I thought that this was rather funny.  I looked at the chair at which he had previously been sitting and something on it stuffed into some white pillows, although I didn't really stop to look properly.

Returning my attention to the two guys who had ran through the window, who appeared now to have their attention on me, I shouted out "This is a dream!", and they seemed to find this really funny and began to approach me.  The dream then began to run in slow motion as I ran down the stairs and out the front door of the house as the two guys began to chase me.  The outside was fairly dull, but still beautiful non-the-less, and as I exited the house, I began to jump and twist in the air in slow motion.

The two guys who were chasing me did the same, as we pretended to be fighting each other with imaginary guns by pointing our index and middle fingers at each other and making gunshot sounds with our voices.  Everything was still in slow motion and the stunts and accuracy I was able to attain with the twisting, somersaulting, backflipping and other elaborate stunts that I performed were absolutely spot-on, to the point were even I was unable to believe just how skillful my stunts were, even if they were performed in slow motion.  The two guys seemed impressed too, since whilst their own stunts were good, they were not entirely perfect.  I finished the scene by landing on my head, rolling backwards and landing on my feet.

The speed of the dream then returned to normal and it then occured to me that the two guys had tried to escape in a car and were driving down the road in reverse at very high speed.  I got down on my hands and feet, like an animal and began to chase the car agressively.  It took me a few seconds to adjust to running on all fours, but once I did, I was able to run incredibly fast and catch up with the car.  As I was doing this, the sky began to fade and rain started to pour.  The night light level reached the point were I was unable to see anything by the time I reached the car, but never-the-less, my hearing did not fail me in guiding me to the vehicle.  As I reached it, I leaped forward and landed heavily on the bonnet of the car.

I woke up at around this point.  The time was around 10:00.  After considering getting up, I decided that since none of my other housemates were up, to sleep once more instead.  It took some time to return to sleep, but once I did, I experienced the following short dream:


*Dream 104 (Lucid Dream): "Zero Gravity Music Coloured Cube Room"*

I was in my room, which was fairly dark and only lit by a few different coloured low-level light sources and I decided to put some music on my computer so that I could lie down and relax whilst listening to it.  I then became lucid via believing that I had fallen asleep whilst listening to music and my mind was interpretting the music in some bizarre way that caused it to form into totally different music within the dream.  What I was hearing was entirely original and sounded extremely professional, like something that could be heard within a movie soundtrack.  I conciously tried to memorise what I was hearing so that I could take it with me to the waking world and re-create it.

As I was listening to the music that my imagination was feeding me, I jumped into the air and began to float.  The music changed to something else, this time, it was something that I recognise as a pop song that I have heard before, although I do not know who it is by or what the song is called.  I would not normally pay attention to the song, but within this dream, it made me feel incredibly upbeat and put me in a fun mood.

As I floated in the centre of my room in zero gravity, I began to spin around and the lighting changes continuously, making for a very psychodelic experience.  The floor no longer can be attributed to being the bottom of the room, since the annihalation of gravity now meant that all sides seemed to have an equal validity when considering what is a floor, wall or ceiling.

I reached out with my hands and feet, trying to touch and tap the sides of the cube of the room in which I was in, imagining there to be water on the surfaces.  I felt the cold water at times as I touched the surface, although with the constantly changing lights, my visual field was quite overloaded and it was hard to figure out what was going on.

As I continued to do this, the lights slowly began to get darker.  I re-alligned myself so that I was up-right and imposed will for gravity to return so and started rolling around on the bed.  During this time, I heard the sound of someone sending me a message on my IM about four times, but tried not to let this distract me.  After a while, I suddently had a thought that I may be acting out my dream in real life and my room door may actually be open (even though it was closed in my dream) and my housemates would see me randomly rolling around on my bed.  But I dismissed this thought quickly since the consideration of being in a dream meant that I really didn't even care if I was.

Eventually, The lights eventually faded totally to black so that I was unable to see anything.  I went across the room and reached across floor towards the power switch for the Christmas lights on my ceiling.  But when I pressed the switch, nothing happened and I woke up almost immediately after this, at around 12:00.

----------


## MartinB

I finally got my iAudio M3 fixed!  This means I can start using it's record function to record my dreams upon awakening, making it very easy to keep my dream journal complete and up to date.  And what better time to have two more lucid dreams?  Yay!


*Dream 105: "Paranoid About David"*

I was lying in my bed in what I knew to be a very large room.  It was not a room that I know, but resembled the one I lived in whilst I was in Holland.  Despite this, it never occured to me to question the whereabouts of this dream location.

I felt like I had been lying in darkness for a very long time and was having great difficulty sleeping.  Something felt very wrong, and I couldn't quite figure out what it was.  I lay there for a long time and eventually it dawned on me that I could hear a person moving about.  There were only very slight sounds, just a slight movement, and for a long time I put this down to my imagination.  But as time went on, the sounds grew more solid and convincing.  It was as though there was someone else on another bed sleeping in my room.

I suddenly realised that this should not be the case, since I don't share my room with anyone else, and began to suspect that someone had broken into my room.  I pulled a light switch that was hanging from the ceiling above my bed and waited a few seconds for the light to come on.  The light worked (al beit, slowly) and I stood up.

I tried to walk around the room, but I was so delerious that I could barely stand up.  All I could do was stumble around the randomly arranged settees, bedside tables and other randomly arranged furniture on the wooden laminated floor.  I fell over numerous times, but I could only laugh at myself.  My mind wasn't even working enough to recognise any danger regarding the situation.  I started to think about how funny it would be to video myself in the state that I was in once I get my digital camera for Christams and then watch it afterwards.

As my mind began to function better, I started to examine the room.  It was like a large apartment, except that all of the rooms (kitchen, lounge, bedroom, etc.) were combined into one large room.  I was standing in the kitchen section when I noticed a guy sleeping on the floor just a couple metres away from my bed.

He quickly awoke.  He knew that I had seen him, so he stood up and ran straight out the door.  It occured to me that the door was not locked and this must have been how he had got into my room.  I quickly followed and noticed that he had ran into his room, which was across a wide hallway outside my room.

I tried to lock the door to my room, but the lock seemed to be broken.  It wasn't a key lock, but some mechanism with a rotating white plastic object that latched onto something.  It seemed quite loose and it would just fall down and unlock when the door was shook or banged.

I gave up and opened the door again.  The guy came back into my room and into the kitchen section that was close to the door.  It seemed that the guy was trying to speak to me, but everything was silent.  It occured to me that my volume must be turned down, so I put my thumb and index finger to my left ear and turned them, as if turning a small invisible volume dial, and as I did, the volume of the guy's voice went up (it never occurred to me that human's do not have volume controls).

The guy was standing at the cooker and was cooking some bacon, and also had some packet mixes that looked like colourful soup packets.  We spoke for a while, although I can't remember what was said or what he looked like, other than that he was definitely Asian, he seemed like a cool guy and that his name was David.


*Dream 106: "David's Apology"*

I was with my parent's and brother in David's room (same guy as in the previous dream).  David's room was long and wide, like a corridor in a really large mansion.  We were all sat at a very large coffee table in comfortable armchairs.

David apologised for intruding into my room and gave each of us four Christmas cards, one from each member of his family and one special card.  The Christmas cards all looked identical, light shades of yellow and shiny gold patterns, except for what was written in them (who they were to and who they were from) and they all had verses written in them that seemed quite generic, not really to do with Christmas.  They were just very cheesy things about peace and love.

As we conversed, it seemed that David was not English and his grasp of English was not very good.  He did not understand the English that were written in any of the cards that he had given us.

As I awoke, I realised that I was waking up and intentionally tried to stay within the sleep state (like being half way through a WILD).  I may not have actually woken up at all and dreamed the entire event, but I am fairly convinced that I did, hence the separation between these dreams.


*Dream 107 (Lucid Dream): "Sky Diving From My Bedroom Window"*

I lay in my bed, going deeper into the WILD process.  I have learned that it takes a while before all senses are established within the dream world, and even then, the initial reality with all five senses engaged is still not always solid or complete.

I concerntrated first on the audio.  I could clearly hear my parents and David talking to each other.  They seemed to be getting on very well.  I allowed this to continue for some time in a confortable lucid state of sleep paralysis, until it eventually became solid and full enough to be sure that I wouldn't break out of the dream by attempting to interact with it.

Still unable to move, I tried to communicate with the unseen dream characters from my bed in my parents house where I was lying.  My voice was silent at first, but I worked at speaking and eventually shouting, and my voice became fuller at each attempted shout.  "David!  David!" is what I shouted, intrigued by the fact that I was now aware that David was a dream character.  I was eager to find out more about this David of my subconcious, but my shouts were largely ignored.  Eventually, I heard my mother jokingly saying to David "Ah, Martin's coming around now!", but otherwise they still did not respond to my calls.

I finally decided to open my eyes, and as I did, I saw my room.  I got up from my bed and stood on the end of it.  The voices had gone and no-one was there.  My observation of the room made it plain that the room was in no way real.  My vision had a strange kind of hollowness, causing the blue walls to have a kind of very rudimentory look to them.  The room was very dark, and the walls couldn't seem to make up their mind whether they were blue or gray (that really doesn't make sense, but it is the best way I can explain it).

There were a wide, though not very tall window on the opposite side of the room above where the desk is where normally there is only wall.  The window was covered by thick curtains, revealing only a slight hint of the bright light that lay outside.  I noticed that the left curtain was much shorter than the right.  I decided to do a final reality check by pushing my finger through my hand, but on remembering that this usually doesn't work, decided to jump from the bed and floated to the ground instead.  This fully confirmed it.  I approached the curtains, closing my eyes for a second, whilst trying to decide what to do.

My first instinct was to attempt another furry summoning, but I decided that the dream wasn't vivid enough for this.  I considered attempting to summon my subconcious again, but decided that this can be risky and unpredictable with regards to the integrity of the dream.

Whilst deciding what to do, I was looking around the room.  I noticed that there was a piece of paper attatched to the door of my wardrobe that had some sort of table printed on it.  I tried to look at it closely to examine in detail.  It seemed that I could push my face infinitely closer to the piece of paper without actually getting any closer to it, and the table on the paper would rearrange or reset itself so that it would never get any smaller.

I decided to go outside using the window by my bed.  I imagined there being a vast sky outside my window.  The same bright light was evidently behind the curtains of this window as the first one.  I opened the window to see a vast sky of colours in line with what I had expected.  There were colourful soft clouds of varying shades of pink, blue and white far below and a bright yellow-blue sky stretching for as far as I could see.

I opened the window as far as it would go and dived head first into the clouds.  I slowly rolled forward in the air and could see the window upside-down from which I jumped.  It appeared to be a large building constructed from clouds except for the one window from which I jumped that looked normal.

As I fell at intense speed, the direction of gravity seemed to rotate, almost as though I was in a Sonic 1 (Mega Drive) special stage, and I soared across the clouds.  I didn't seem to have any control over the direction of the gravity.  I wanted to feel the free fall as much as possible, and I threw my watch, as well as something that I was holding in my right hand (I do not remember what it was, perhaps my mobile phone or iAudio M3?), away from me before intending to take all my clothes off and fall naked.

But I decided that taking my clothes off would take too long and just enjoyed the free fall through the clouds for the remaining minute or so of the dream.

I noticed that I could hear people talking as I fell.  I thought that there must've been other people also falling nearby who were talking to each other.  I thought for a moment that it might be David from earlier, but quickly dismissed this thought.  I woke up shortly thereafter.


*Dream 108 (Lucid Dream): "Bus Station Teleporter and The Strange Maze"*

The light of the day appeared fairly normal.  I was at a old-fashioned bus station that I did not recognise from reality, although the style resembles something between the Alfreton and Derby bus stations.  In the center of the bus station was a very small square bricked building, not much bigger than a port-a-loo.  In one side of the small brick building was a small door, off the ground just below eye level and impossible to fit through.  Opening the door revealed nothing but dark blackness within, but looking into the blackness would teleport me to another location.

I remember using this teleporter several times during the dream.  I believed that the teleporter lead to the interior of the building, even though it was way too small from the outside to hold what the interior that I believed it to hold.  I do not remember the interior very well other than that it was a small hospital / medical centre, consisting of a corridor and about six or seven surrounding rooms.  My mother appeared to be working in one of the rooms.  I cannot remember how I got back outside each time.

Later, it occured to me that there were lots of other people who were also wanting to use the strange teleporter that lead to the doctors.  Most of the people were black males and I had to wait because only one person could use the teleporter at once.

Whilst I was waiting, someone walked up to me who resembled a friend of mine from real life.  He wasn't the same person, but just someone who resembled him.  He started telling me about an old band that had just released a new song, although I cannot remember what the band was that he mentioned.  He said that he wanted me to go to a place to see the band perform their new song, but I couldn't be bothered to go.

I am unsure how, but I realised at around this point that I was dreaming and walked to the hole in the wall again.  I tried to make the teleporter work as it had done during the non-lucid portion of my dream, but it seemed very difficult to get working.  I concentrated my effort on making the teleportation work and eventually everything went black and I was floating in a void.  I did not appear to be emerging in another location.  I started calling out to my mother because I thought that the teleporter should be leading to the doctors where she was working.  During this, I had a strange and very distinctive flashback to how I felt when I was very young, perhaps 5 or 6.  I really cannot explain it and it only lasted a few seconds.

Thinking that the dream was about to end, I gave up on what I was doing and began to concerntrate my attention on bringing the dream back.  I spun my body around within the void and as I did, purple shimmery patterns washed across my field of vision.  Definition grew within the patterns as they arranged themselves into two large shapes at the top and bottom of my vision.  Solidarity emerged as the blackness was filled with colour.  The shapes formed to become a floor and a ceiling and walls grew to construct the room.

I was standing at the end of the empty purple room, which appeared to be a wide corridor of unknown or undefined length.  A row of thin walls were present someway into the corridor that formed several entrances to what appeared to be a simple maze.  I ran into the maze, which grew more complex as I went deeper within.  Some way into the maze, I quickly reached the main wall of the corridor within a small opening, which could be identified as being at a slightly different angle to the internal walls of the maze.  There was a couple of doors on the main wall.

I contemplated continuing further into the maze, but decided that seeing what lies beyond one of the doors would be more interesting.  I opened the door and went through.  There was a narrow, short corridor with dark blue carpet and light blue walls.  There were several more doors.  I went through more doors of similar rooms, which resembled another maze, though more enclosed than the first.  I shortly found myself in a long corridor that opened up at the end to a larger room.

The remainder of this dream is a private journal entry.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 109: "Shpongle Cave"*

I was with my brother and two or three of his friends and we were all tripping on mushrooms.  We were in a narrow, but tall cave of pitch black darkness, and music was playing.  It had been my idea to trip in the cave whilst listening to music, as I was the most experienced tripper in the group.  The music that was playing was Shpongle and I seemed to have control over which track played, although I do not remember how this was.

They had walked ahead of me and I decided to put on Shpongle's Invocation.  The music was amazing and intense (as always  :wink2: ) in the cave and I wanted my brother's friends to hear it because they had never heard it before.

After Invocation finished, I decided to put some music on that I believed that I had made myself.  The track was neither something that I have ever made, nor something that I recognise from reality, but I believed that I had made it at the time.  I was amazed at how good it sounded in the cave.  It had similarities to Shpongle.

After the track had finished, I put another Shpongle track on and continued through the cave.  Once this track had finished, I wanted to let my bro and his friends listen to another one of my tracks.  I thought that I had made a track that was similar to Invocation that we had listened to earlier, but I wasn't able to find it.

We reached the end of the cave and emerged into a small garden area.  It was night time and I couldn't see very well.  For some reason, I knew that the track I had made must be located somewhere in the garden.  I climbed onto a small grass hill, and with my brother's help, I managed to find the track, which was in the form of a large, strange looking key.

I went back to the others at the entrance of the cave and we decided to go back through to the other side.  I realised that the cave was very short and fairly straight apart from one 'V' shaped section that lay in the middle of the otherwise 'east-to-west' cave.

I thought about the fact that I was tripping on mushrooms and thought that the trip was fairly weak, since I was experiencing no visuals at all and felt pretty normal.  I thought that I must be becoming too used to the effects of the mushrooms.

As I navigated my way around the 'V' shaped section of the cave, I noticed that there was a small opening at the bottom of the cave surrounded by green LED lights that we must have been through earlier.  It was so low and narrow that a large person would not even have been able to get through, and others would have to crawl like a snake.  It looked quite claustrophobic.

I was about to crawl through when I realised that I was wearing a very thick coat that would make it very difficult to get through, and a watch that might easily get caught on things.  I was just taking my coat off when my brother's friends started messing around pushing the rocks of the cave.

Somehow, they managed to dislodge all the rocks and destroy the entire 'V' section of the cave, leaving daylight streaming into the area from around us.  I didn't stop to consider how night turned into day so quickly.

We went back through the cave and as I did so, I remembered that I had a chocolate egg stink bomb.  I thought that it would be funny to throw it to the ground in the cave to discourage anyone else from going through, since I thought there were some people who I didn't like who might try to follow me, so as I ran through, I threw it to the ground and it smashed, releasing a smell that I ran to quickly from to sense.

As I emerged from the cave, I realised that I was at the entrance to my old secondary school and it was a bright sunny day.  School had just finished and everyone was getting ready to leave.  I ran up the steps at the entrance gate (in reality there aren't steps, only a slope) and onto the street.

There, I ran along the street very fast, as though I was running away from someone or something, but feeling no fear as I did.  Occasionally, I turned and ran backwards, with almost as much speed as I was able to run forwards.  I talked to someone who insisted asked me if I was going to the train station and then telling me that I didn't have enough money for the train.  I told him that I did, rhetorically asking him what he knew about me, and as I reached a junction in the street, I turned right.  In reality, this street leads to some houses and flats, but in the dream world, there was a winding path leading up a steep grassy slope leading to a train station, although I wasn't aware of anything out of the ordinary.

I ran up the grassy slope, leaping along the path, suspicious that the person that I had spoken to earlier was watching me from the street below.  I knew that I could escape on a train that was soon to leave, and continued to leap at great pace along the grass, higher to the entrance of the train station.  The train station seemed very small, like a large metal gate leading to a single platform.  I do not remember much else as I awoke soon after.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 110: "Bumper Cars And A Vicious Attack"*

It was late evening and I was in a blue bumper car driving around the large pavement on the main part of the high street in my home town.  There were regular cars on the road and a few people walking around.

Shortly after this, I noticed an old friend from school in another bumper car.  I recall that he was doing something that I considered dangerous, but don't remember specifically what it was.  The sky was fading quickly and the population of the area reduced sharply as night fell.

My friend drove his car across a small road that has not existed in reality for a long time.  I decided to follow, but realising somehow that it was 02:00 and getting late, I decided to go back.  My friend disappeared off somewhere.

I drove the car back and considered driving around the town for a little longer before returning home.  I started thinking about why I was in the bumper car and thought that I must have stolen it.  I wondered how it was working without being attatched to any kind of power, but dismissed this thought fairly quickly.

I got out of the car, assuming that as long as no-one had seen me, no-one would know that I had stolen it.  I walked along the street, but I could barely see anything.  No-one was around and everywhere was quiet.

I started to hear something that sounded like a news broadcast super-imposed into the dream.  The broadcast was speaking in the past tense, and yet I believed that the event to which it was referring had not happened yet, and was about to happen within the dream at my location.  The broadcast spoke of an old woman who was attacked and mugged of 2 billion postage stamps that were worth 9 million pounds.

I had some fear with regards to the upcoming event.  I knew somehow that the event was to happen on my route home.  I crossed the wide main road of the highstreet and noticed a couple of people who seemed to be sneaking around quietly in the fog.  They quickly became invisible against the darkness and I concentrated on my objective to get back home before anything happened.

I reached the other side of the street, which was somewhat different to reality.  There was a steep grass bank with bushes and trees where the shops would normally be and a bright white light illuminated the area, although visibility was still poor due to the fog.

I walked along the street, walking past a youngish woman, and then around a corner to the road that led towards my house.  As I almost reached the top of the hill, a man rushed past me and I noticed an old woman in front of me.  The man ran straight over to the old woman and started brutally beating the crap out of her.  I was too scared to move and I slowly moved backwards, hoping that the man wouldn't see me.  I wanted to help the woman but I couldn't do anything.

As I was stepping backwards, the woman that I had walked past a minute earlier caught up with me.  As she reached where I was standing, she obviously noticed the man beating up the old woman and started screaming hysterically.  I knew straight away that this would get the attention of the man so I ran back along the street and around the corner to where the grass bank was.

I couldn't see or hear what was happening from where I was, but I knew that I should help them.  I only remember finding some kind of strange metallic weapon that I thought I could use to attack the man before waking up.


*Dream 111 (Lucid Dream): "Delerious Brain Lag"*

I was lying in my bed at night time and realised that I was dreaming when my mother walked into my room to the end of my bed, said something and then walked back out again.  I tried to reply, but I couldn't and I had a false awakening and lost the lucidity.

It was daylight and I got up to go to the bathroom.  I don't remember actually needing to go to the bathroom or why I did so.

The bathroom was different to reality.  Instead of two small windows with a wall between, there was one longer window, divided into six panes.  The mirror was on the wall next to the toilet.  The bathroom had a futuristic look to it and the view from the window was entirely different.

The view resembled a futuristic landscape with buildings and paths of a very angular look.  The entire landscape was a deep dark red, and I believed it to be this way because it was early morning.  The few buildings on the landscape below were very small, and I noted two blue lights that looked like small electrical bolts, similar to one of those sphere lamps with an electrical storm inside.

I suddenly noticed each panel of the window change colour from the deep red to a bright daylight, one at a time from left to right.  Each took about one second to occur, during which the pane flickered between the two colours.  I thought that this was very strange, but figured that my brain must still be half asleep and the sun must have risen, but my brain hadn't updated my perception yet.

My theory was further confirmed when I looked in the mirror.  I noticed that I looked very strange.  I was tall, thin and extremely pasty and white.  I had blond hair and my face looked very different.  But what grabbed my attention was that my reflection seemed to lag about a second or two behind my actions.  The actions of the reflection also did not seem very accurate.  I thought that my brain was unable to comprehend in real time until I had woken up properly.

As I looked back at the window, I noticed that the sky was a deep red again, and that the process of changing window panes was repeating for a second time.

I decided to return to my room.  As I walked across the landing and into my room, I noticed that my vision was very strange.  It was very blurred and the brightness and contrast seemed very wrong.  Nothing seemed overly bright, and yet, everything seemed too bright at the same time, making it difficult to distinguish between light objects that were close together.

The light was on in my room, which was of a standard white-yellowish colour (I actually have red and blue lights in reality) and my computer and monitor were on.  I looked at the screen of my computer and noticed that there was some porn images on it.  The images were laid out like web forum postings on a blue background, although I believed the porn to be on my computer and the program to be the file manager.  I only remember one image of two women kissing.

There was also a voice super-imposed into the dream making commentry regarding the porn on the screen.  I cannot remember what was being said, only that it was something sarcastic or humourous, as I remember laughing at one of the comments.


*Dream 112 (Lucid Dream): "Powerful Orgasm"*

I knew that I was dreaming as I was lying in my bed.  I stood up to do a reality check and jumped a few times to confirm it.  The jumps were relatively slow.

I looked around my room at various things, although I felt very drunk and could barely even stand up.  I couldn't really tell what was happening, and random objects, like a giant teddy bear, just seemed to appear for a second in the middle of my room and then disappear a second later.

I stumbled over to the far window, noting the brightness of the light from behind the closed curtains.  The room was dark and the dream seemed weak, but despite this, I was not inclined to open the curtains and allow more light in.

I could hear the sound of the fans in my computer, and the source changed direction as I rotated my head.  The volume of the fans also changed, from a comfortable normal sound to an ear-piercing screeching or drilling sound and then back again.  This happened a couple of times.

I decided that I wanted to try dream sex, but I seemed to have no control over the dream, so I thought that this would be impossible.  I didn't even seem to have very much control over myself for that matter, so summoning a dream character was simply out of the question.  So I stumbled back onto my bed, fell backwards onto my pillow and started jacking off whilst I closed my eyes.  I recalled doing this in a lucid dream long before I even knew what a lucid dream was and the resulting experienced turned into an actual dream character and I had a little hope that this would happen again, but unfortunetly, it did not.

It occured to me that a dream orgasm is much stronger than the waking one.  This seemed to be because the point that needs to be reached in order to achieve a dream orgasm is much higher than that in waking life, and thus the end result feels about ten times stronger.  Despite this, it also occured to me that it does not take much effort or time to reach within the dream.  I awoke shortly thereafter.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 113: "Abstract Usefulness"*

I don't remember much about this dream other than I was playing or being shown a videogame.  It had a spaceship that was affected by a weak gravitational pull.  The spaceship could use a boost, rotate and fire tiny missiles.  It was flying through caves and there were lots of strange objects.

I thought about how if the situation represented a real life one, the missiles would be used to destroy things, but in the game, the missiles were only being used for a variety of other purposes, many of which didn't make sense within the real world.  I thought that this represented a message regarding the usefulness of abstract thinking.


*Dream 114: "Beating Up My Cousin"*

I was in my room, which was unusually messy and lit by a normal light instead of the red and blue lights from reality.  My cousin was there, but his character was completely different from his real self.  In real life, my cousin is a very irresponsible, lazy drug abuser, but in the dream, he was a normal, innocent ignorant sheep of society.

We were having an argument about something and had gotten into a pretty nasty fight.  I was stronger than he was and had somehow restrained him by holding him by his legs so that his head was lay on the floor.

Yet he still insisted on arguing with me and making offensive remarks about me.  I continued to argue his points, but he would continue to try and fight back by scratching or biting me, to which I would retaliate occasionally by hitting him in the face.

I can only remember the latter part of the argument.  He was angry at me and thought that I was stupid and irresponsible for using weed and magic mushrooms.  He kept calling me things like "Crack whore" and making crude remarks about me using crack, heroin and other dangerous substances that I do not and would not ever touch.

I remained very calm throughout most of the latter part of the event.  I calmly explained to him that my use of magic mushrooms and weed was not dangerous, explaining the extensive research that I have done into the use of these substances before ever using them.  I informed him that he was an ignorant sheep of society who had been brainwashed into believing they were bad by governments, schools, parents and anti-drugs campaigns.  I explained how mushrooms are legal in Holland because no-one had any problem with them and how crack and herion are completely different.

Yet despite all my efforts, he didn't seem to want to listen to me and still insisted on spouting the same ignorant, offensive and childish remarks about my use of drugs.

I eventually got fed up, pulled him to the top of the stairs by his feet and on his back, lay him head first down the stairs and let him go.  He shot down the stairs very fast, smashing his head against the cabinet at the bottom of the stairs and then went unconcious.

I started to fear that I might have killed him.  My parents and his parents noticed him as soon as he hit the cabinet.  I heard them talking about how seriously he might be hurt and I wanted to hide because I thought that I would get into trouble.

I tried to hide in the bathroom, but for some reason, I believed that the lock on the bathroom door was controlled by XScreenSaver lock on my computer, which took five minutes to activate after the screensaver starts.  I went in the bathroom with the lights off, sliding the lock on the door, but it had no effect since a middle aged woman who I didn't know entered to use the toilet immediately after, not even noticing that I was there.  I couldn't see her very well because the lights were still off and she was only lit by a dim blue light source that seemed to be emitted from outside the bathroom window.

Sometime after this, I realised that all of the visitors in our house were going home and figured that my cousin couldn't be too badly hurt since no-one had come upstairs to talk to me about it.  I went back into my bedroom and looked out the window and seen my aunt and my other cousins, as well as other people getting into their cars to leave.

The last thing I remember from the dream is going outside myself and getting in a car with a man whom I did not know and I cannot remember why.  I thought that the man was probably one of my lesser known uncles.  He didn't seem to know how to drive properly.  We reached the end of the street where he was trying to turn the car around as I woke up.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 115: "Porn Video"*

This was a long dream and my recall is fairly poor, since I did not record it upon awakening.  I will describe what I remember.

I was in a warm bath in my bathroom, which was unusually dimly lit.  The bathroom was shaped quite differently than normal, as it was longer, but narrower and the door was in the wrong place.  I suddenly noticed that there was a woman there who appeared to be a little older than me sitting at the edge of the bath, although I distinctively remember that it was later revealed that she was actually 35 and her name began with a letter 'A', perhaps Angela, although I don't remember the point at which this information was revealed.

There was also a guy at the other end of the room who was holding a video camera, and I was very casually asked if I wanted to play a part in a porn video.  The 35 year old woman seemed very horny and so was I, and I thought it would be fun so I agreed.

Despite the obvious desires that we both seemed to have, the sex seemed to last a very long time as there was a lot of foreplay between us.  It was very much unlike a real porno, as the enjoyment between us seemed to be very genuine and we were both having a lot of fun.  It did not feel that it had the fakeness or shallowness that most real porn tends to portray.

We started by scritching each other, which I introduced and we both really enjoyed this.  We were then kissing and licking each other for what seemed like quite a long before moving onto sex in the bath.  At some point, another woman joined in with us.  She seemed to be less personal and more "proffesional" with regards to her involvement, although I do not remember many of the details of what happened between the three of us, other than that it was a lot of fun.  

After the sex was over between us, the first woman started to get quite angry.  She seemed very upset at the second woman and at the guy with the camera, as well as anyone else she could think of for various reasons that mostly didn't seem to relate to the events of the dream itself (although some things did).

I was anticipating that she would also have some reason to be angry at me too, but I noted that she never mentioned me.  On the contrary, it seemed as though she wanted me on her side.  I considered it a good idea to help her as she seemed quite upset about things and I felt as though I was the only person that she could trust and help her.  It almost seemed as though there was something that she liked about me that had revealed something that she didn't like about the other people, whom she had known for a long time, but had overlooked until now.

Later, everyone left the bathroom and I started to think about how the video would be put on the Internet and that everyone would see it.  For some reason, this really didn't bother me at all.

I got out of the bath and noticed that the toilet was full of shit.  There were lots of small turds as well as two huge logs floating and moving around in the water.  I flushed the toilet but the two logs stayed, so I left the bathroom.

I can't remember exactly where I went from there.  All I remember is that the layout of the house was very different and much bigger than normal.  I went to a floor above the bathroom where there was another toilet and heard someone entering the bathroom below.  I remembered the shit in the toilet and for some reason thought that flushing the toilet in the room I was in would also flush every other toilet in the house, thus flushing away the two logs, so I flushed the toilet.

Later, I went somewhere else in the house and ended up in my bedroom.  It was very different to normal.  It seemed unusally tidy and the furniture was arranged differently.  The colours were also different than they are in reality.  The carpet was gray and the walls were white.  The lights were normal yellow-white lights instead of the blue and red lights from reality, and were very bright.

I walked over to the window sill where there was a lot of strange items.  The window was wide open and there was a strong wind from outside.  I thought that some of the things in the window sill might fall from the window so I moved them away from the open window.  I examined some of the items.  I remember there being an unusually small Mickey Mouse mouse mat, but I don't remember any of the other items that I looked at.  I noticed that there was a very violent storm coming from somewhere outside and there was a definite sense of looming danger (this is probably related to the fact that I watched War Of The Worlds the previous day).

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 116: "Supermarket On Fire"*

I was outside a relatively small supermarket in my home town.  The pavement between the entrance to the supermarket and the carpark was much wider than it is in reality.  It was a bright day, and it seemed entirely normal to me that I was lying down on the pavement next to the carpark, trying to sleep.

My father was also nearby to the entrance of the supermarket, only a couple of metres away from me, also lying down trying to sleep.  We were both observing the things that were happening around us.

I noticed that there were a couple of characters from the TV show Coronation Street going into the supermarket.  I seem to remember somehow knowing about a fire that had happened or was about to happen inside the supermarket.  I got a little anxious as the characters went inside.

I looked at the entrance and the windows around the entrance for any sign of a fire, but I couldn't see anything out of the ordinary.  I mentioned this to my dad and he pointed towards the back of the supermarket.  I looked over to where he was pointing and saw large flames coming up from the building and smoke pouring out.  There were several fire engines that had already arrived attempting to put out the blaze.

The last thing I remember doesn't seem to relate at all to the rest of the dream.  I was in a boat on a large lake watching a larger boat carrying some people across the lake.  The lake was in the middle of the country side and the entire thing was playing out like a kind of TV show where you just know that something is going to go wrong.

I looked for signs of what was about to happen, at first simply figuring that the boat would begin to sink, until I noticed a large stone tower on the land by the point where the boat was passing.  The tower seemed to be broken about half way up and the top half was leaning at a slight angle.

It wasn't long after I noticed this that the top half broke free and fell.  It hit the boat horizontally and the area that it covered completely anhialated the boat.  The tower went straight underneath the water, leaving no sign of the boat, almost as though it had never even been there.  I awoke suddenly shortly after this.


*Dream 117: "Food From The Neighbour"*

I don't remember very much of this dream.  It was late at night, I was in my university house, which had a different layout to normal and I was very hungry.  I decided to go to a neigbours house who sold food.  It was a 10 minute walk away from mine, although I do not remember the exact route or the location of the house.

I got there and bought a plate of chips, beans, mushy peas and hot dogs for 4.45.  The man at the house seemed to make a business out of selling food to students who were too lazy to cook for themselves.  I took the food home, ate it and shortly thereafter, fell asleep.

I had a wonderful 8 hours of sleep within the dream and woke up feeling hungry again.  It was now day time and the sun was shining brightly.  I decided to go and get food again.  I went to the house that I'd been to before and asked the man for chicken and chips.  He told me that he didn't have any chicken, so I asked for the same as I'd had the previous night.

He gave me the plate and I paid 4.45 as I had previously, but I noticed that the quantity of food was very small and there were no mushy peas.  I took it anyway, thinking that the man must be getting lazy or something and noting to myself that I wouldn't get food from there again.

I ran home along the streets on all fours like a cat and could move around very fast this way.  The concrete of the street felt like a soft carpet on my hands.  When I reached my house, I noticed that the carpet in the house felt hard and uncomfortable like concrete.  These feelings and moving around in this manner did not strike me in any way as unusual.  I also don't remember how I carried the plate of food, but I remember still having it when I reached my house.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 118: "Where's The UT2004 Club?"*

I thought that I was in my university and it was afternoon.  I wanted to go to the UT2004 club.  The layout of the university was very different.  The rooms seemed to lead around in a kind of path, with large connecting rooms full of computers.  I reached the room that I believed to be the UT2004 club, but as I did, I realised that I was not wearing my glasses or shoes.  The fact that I was not wearing my glasses made it very difficult for me to determine what was written on the sign of the door.

As I came closer, it seemed that "Tyre Club" was written on the sign of the door, and my observation of the people within the room indicated that this was no longer the UT2004 club room.  The guys at the entrance seemed very chavvy and were not willing to answer any of my questions regarding the whereabouts of the UT2004 culb.

I continued to wander around, but I was unable to see much due to not having my glasses.  It seemed that many students at the university were working and I was still wandering around looking for the new whereabouts of the UT2004 club.  I feared that the club may have been moved to another room that may have inadequate equipment for handling UT2004.  I recall returning to the origirnal room several times to confirm that it had been changed.


*Dream 119 (Lucid Dream): "Passionate Hall"*

I vaguely remember being non-lucid at the beginning of the dream.  I was in a large, strangely shaped sports hall, lit by lots of orangey coloured lights.  The hall was segmented by large but moveable office style wall segments.  I was in a large section with a few random pieces of furniture scattered around and there was an old friend that I knew from school there.  I was talking to him for a short time when...

I woke up.  I knew that I was still in the same place, but I also knew that now I was dreaming.  I opened my eyes and saw the hallway.  Everything was the same, but my friend from school was no longer there.  I got out of my bed and stood up in the hall.

The remaining section of this dream is private.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 120 (Lucid Dream): "Ignorance Is Bliss; Knowledge Is Hilarious"*

I was in a very large room of a shape that I do not remember.  The room appeared to be a public place, but it did not seem to have a specific purpose.  The closest description would be something like an airport, but that is still quite far off.  The area was brightly lit and random pieces of furniture were scattered around such as settees, lamps, tables, chairs and plants.  The building had a red-burgandy carpet, white walls and ceiling, but the other objects that were present were colourful.  It was by no means crowded, but there were quite a few people around.

I recall becoming lucid after noticing a very obvious sign, something like day changing to night within a few seconds.

I was with two other people who I do not know from reality.  One of these people was also lucid, but the other was not.  Me and the other lucid guy were talking, watching and laughing at the guy who was not lucid and seeing how long he would stay non-lucid for.  We watched as many impossible things happened.  New walls formed, growing across from one side to another and blocking areas of the room.  Later, the same process reversed, leaving the room as it had been before.  Night and day would change in a matter of seconds.  Me and the other lucid guy spoke about dreams, hinting at the fact that this was, in fact a dream.

But despite all of the clues that seemed blatently obvious to us, the non-lucid guy failed to recognise that it was a dream.  I observed how he did not even stop to think about the fact that there was now just a wall where before there had been a large gap, and that a few seconds earlier it was day time.  We just laughed because it was so funny that someone wouldn't notice all these things.

A section of this dream is private.

I had a false awakening.  I was lying in my bed in my room.  It was light outside and my brother and his girlfriend was there.  My brother was acting somewhat strange.  He was wandering over to me, almost zombie like, and his face looked very pale and his hair was the wrong colour, a very light blond.

I spoke to him as he approached; "I'm still dreaming you know!" with some assertion in my voice, but despite this, I was unsure and I failed to recognise that it was a dream.  I woke up for real shortly after this.


*Dream 121: "Visiting A Friend"*

I was with my brother and I wanted to visit a university friend at his house.  It was a fairly bright day.  His house and the surrounding area did not resemble reality at all, but I did not notice this.

The entrance to his house was at the corner.  There were two entrances, one on the left and one on the right, both facing each other.  Each one lead around two corners and had two more doors to go through, so that they were facing each other when you went inside.

We passed the doors of several rooms; a kitchen, living room and one or two others that I do not remember.  The landing was situated in a large green oval-shaped room with some steep stairs or a ladder that lead up to a balcony that ran around one side of the room.  There were around five doors on the balcany.  I only remember that the left one was a bathroom and the right one was my friends room and one of the rooms was his parents room.  I do not remember what any of the other rooms were for.

I went into my friends room and it was narrow, dimly lit by an ambient orange light that covered the room.  The ceiling was very high and there was a grate on the wall at the far end of the room.  No-one was there.

I noticed that the room seemed unusually bear and assumed that my friend must have gone away for a holiday and taken a lot of his things with him.  There were only a shelf very high up with a computer monitor on it, some nude furry and porn furry drawings that he had drawn on the wall and a few other things that I do not remember.

I looked through the gate on the far wall and noticed that I could see a flame or a fire in the distance.  I thought that something was wrong at first, but as I continued to observe it and noted that it did not become worse, I thought that it must be part of the gas heating system or something.

I was about to show my brother the furry drawings on the wall, since my brother had never met my friend or been to his house before, but my brother left the room before I could say anything.

I followed, thinking that I had left a letter for my friend telling him what I wanted to see him for (I do not know what I wanted to tell him).  I went back across the landing, down the stairs and as I was passing the downstairs rooms, I noticed that there was people in the living room.

I went into the living room and his parents were there, as well as one or two other relatives.  I felt that I knew his mother very well and that we had once had a very private discussion alone before that had lasted two hours, although I had no idea what the discussion had been about.

I sat down on the settee and everyone was watching TV, but no-one was saying anything to each other.  I did not feel either welcome or unwelcome in the house, despite the fact that I was now aware that I had entered the house without knocking and without permission.  This did not seem to bother the family.  I began to sneeze and decided that I should leave, as my brother would be waiting ages for me.

I left the house, using the opposite entrance to the one that I had using when entering earlier.  I turned left, walked along the grass and down the road.  There was a large river to my left and houses to the right.  I walked towards the place that I believed my brother to be and saw him waiting on his bike at a triangle section of grass lying between two roads.  My bike was next to his.


*Dream 122 (Lucid Dream): "Pissing Orgasm"*

I was floating over a landscape that did not appear very real.  The sky was a very vivid bright blue and the ground was a very vivid bright green.  The colours appeared quite spectral, vivid and warm, and there did not appear to be any detail besides perhaps clouds.

I was floating in a strange position, lying on my back, but at a strange angle.  I was not wearing anything and I did not seem to have control over movement in dream space.  I wanted to piss quite bad and I decided to do so anyway whilsting I was floating because I knew that it was a dream and that it didn't matter.  But the sensation of pissing seemed very powerful and caused me to experience a powerful orgasm as I tried it.

I floated for another minute or so after this.  The last thing I remember was knowing that I was about to awaken and trying very hard to hold on to the dream.  It was almost as though the right half of my body had come out of the dream, whilst the left half of my body was still fully immersed within it.  I could still see the dream in my left eye, but my room in my right eye as I awoke.


*Dream 123: "Family Reunite"*

I was in the kitchen in my parents house and went out into the passage to look for some food in the freezer.  As I did, I noticed one of my uncles who my father recently fell out with.  I went back inside as I noticed this and was about to close the door when his wife entered the kitchen.

My parents were there, and my dad seemed to make up with my uncle at first and they agreed that the problem was because of one of my other uncles.  But shortly after this, my dad seemed to get angry again at my uncle.  I do not remember much more after this.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 124 (Lucid Dream): "An Interesting Dream Character"*

I was with my parents and my half brother and we were climbing to the top of a nine-floor tower using steps that lead around the edge.  The tower was in the middle of a very small, wild-western style courtyard and we could see over the rooves of the buildings from the top.  There were large rocks surrounding the tower at the bottom.

As we reached the top, I noticed a small uneven wooden black thing around the floor at the edge of the tower.  There were no railings.  At this point, my mother became very clumsy and she started stumbling around.  This was quite believable to me having noticed the uneven floor.  She walked into my father by mistake and he fell from the tower and hit a large rock below.

I thought that my mother had accidently killed my father, and my half-brother ran back down the tower to see if he was okay, whilst I floated down.

Something about this alerted me to the fact that I was dreaming.  Either my father was no longer there or he got up and started acting as though nothing had happened, although I don't remember which.

At some point, the dream scene changed and I was in my parents bedroom, but it was quite different.  The bed was on the opposite side of the room and the wallpaper and carpet looked the same as those in my room.  There were also lots of photos, drawings, pictures and other things on the walls, and there were several doors where there normally aren't doors in reality, including one that was obscured by a large chest of draws.  There were about six other people in the room sat on chairs and the bed, some of whom were talking to one another.  I did not consider whether I knew any of them, although I don't recall instinctively believing that I knew any of them.

I looked around and there was a very attractive, slightly larger than average middle-aged woman sat on a chair by the door.  She was wearing mainly dark red and black clothes, which looked very nice.  I approached her and she seemed happy to see me.

Without speaking, we embraced and started hugging and kissing whilst she was still sat on the chair.  It wasn't long after this that we wanted more.  I don't remember ever being dressed, but I do recall considering how much time it would waste to wait for the woman to take all her clothes off, so I imposed my will for them to disappear, and they simply faded into nothingness.

I started going down on the woman, but shortly thought that it would be more convenient to move to the bed.  By now, everyone who had been in the room earlier had been lost from my attention and had simply disappeared, leaving me and the woman alone in the room.

I lay on the bed and she lay on top of me as we kissed some more.  Then she turned around and sat on my face whilst I continued licking her pussy.  I recall having my eyes closed and yet seeing patterns and relaxing imaginary.  Later we moved on to actual sex, but continued to switch between positions and acts for what seemed like about 15 minutes.

Contrary to my previous dreams, orgasm seemed very difficult to reach and despite the length of sexual activity, I never actually managed to reach it.  I also recall that the woman became mildly annoyed at me for something at one point in the dream.  I can't remember what it was, but it was quickly forgotten in any case.

Conversation followed the sex.  We talked about several things relating to the nature of dreams and lucid dreams.  It seemed as though she was also lucid.  I don't recall much of the conversation other than something like as follows:

Her: "You seem really nice, and you look really nice."
Me: "No, I don't.  I really don't mind how I look, but I know that my teeth don't look good."
Her: "They look better than mine."
Me: "That's the problem with lucid dreams.  People aren't honest with me."

I was thinking about how dream characters always seem overly nice towards me.  Many seem very accepting and open-minded, much more so than anyone I know in reality.  But some seem to take this too far with false complements.

Her: "What do you mean?"
Me: "Ummm...  Well, I think..."

As I was trying to think of a way to explain it, the woman shown her teeth and they moved forward in her mouth as though they were not real.  It looked kind of freaky so I looked away.  But I knew that it was a dream, so it didn't really bother me.  She continued to look normal again immediately after that.

Me: "Hey, I've never seen myself in a lucid dream."

I walked over to a mirror that was on the wall and looked at myself.  I looked entirely normal, except that one of my front bottom teeth just seemed to lean forward as though it was about to fall out in my reflection, although I did not feel this actually happening.  I looked away quickly.

Her: "What do you see?"
Me: "A tooth is falling out at the bottom."
Her: (in a very sympathetic tone) "Arrr.  Are you worried about something?"
Me: "Yes, I guess I am.  It's probably university stuff."
Her: "Yes, that sometimes happens.  Well, I have to go now, but I might see you again sometime!"
Me; "Okay then!  Cheers!  Bye!"

The woman stood in front of a small picture on the wall.  The picture was one of the waist of a woman wearing only pink knickers.  It seemed that she did something using her lucid powers to enter the picture.  As she did, she became transparent and went all strange, like a crashed computer graphic or a sci-fi teleportation special effect as she shrunk vertically, and then into a small sphere.  She (as the sphere) floated quickly into the picture and disappeared and I was left alone.

I considered what to do for a while.  For about a minute I tried to enter one of the pictures as I had seen the woman do by imposing my will on making it happen, but I had no idea how it should work and wasn't able to do it.

At this point I noticed that music had been playing for some time.  I seem to recall Shpongle playing, although I am unsure if this was actually the case.  I also seem to recall hearing "Trace - 3 Channel Game Tune (Tracexperiment)".  For some reason, I wasn't able to think of anything that I wanted to do in a lucid dream, and yet the dream was as strong as ever.  My mind seemed blank, besides the events that had already taken place.  I couldn't seem to get my mind off the woman I had just met.

Eventually, I decided to leave the room, despite a nagging feeling that I would lose the lucidity.  I opened the door, which lead to the dark landing.  The area was lit only by dim coloured lights, mostly red and green.  It seemed that there were other people in the house.  I could hear my university housemates from my room, even though it was my parents house and not my university house.  I didn't think that this was unusual.  I walked onto the landing, but the darkness seemed to become even darker, indicating that the end of the dream was approaching, so I decided to go back into my parents room.

On entering, the room was entirely different to before.  There was no bed and no light.  There seemed to be a lot of random objects scattered all over the floor, as though it was now some kind of storage room.  I stumbled over objects in the room before deciding to leave again.  The new room brought about a sense of loss that the old room in which the previous events of the dream had taken place was now gone.  I knew that I couldn't maintain the dream for much longer.

I ran out of the room and onto the landing, down the stairs, through the hallway, through the kitchen and into the dining room.  On the way, I tried to switch as many lights on as I could.  They worked, but were very dim and of different colours, again, mainly reds and greens.  They were also in strange places and there was a delayed reaction between pressing the light switch and the light actually coming on.  I specifically remember a long, very dim orange light across the kitchen ceiling above the cupboards.

As I arrived in the dining room, I noticed my parents there.  The living room light was on and appeared normal.  My parents were standing by their computer and still had their coats on, indicating that they had just arrived home.  We exchanged greetings as normal and there seemed to be nothing out of the ordinary about the way that they acted.

I wanted to show them that I was dreaming, so I jumped and rolled forwards, floating in the air by the video cabinet in the dining room.  At this, my mother exclaimed "Martin!  What are you doing!?", in a worried tone of voice.  I replied to her "I'm dreaming!", and although what I said was coherent, my voice sounded somewhat paralysed, and I knew immediately that this would be the end of the dream.  I woke up after saying this.

I share a room with my brother, and his girlfriend was also staying in the room.  They both told me later that they heard me talking in my sleep a few minutes before I got up and took my iAudio M3 to record the dream, although they said that everything they heard was very incoherent and did not actually make any sense (it didn't sound like English).  I would guess that this was when I was talking to the woman.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 125: "Lumpy Spaghetti Cum"*

I have a vague recallection of being in my living room with my brother and parents.  The light that was present was dark red and we were playing a new Trivial Pursuit game that my mother had just got for her birthday.  There was some sort of transition within the dream that lead on to something entirely different, although I don't recall how this happened.

I was in my living room again, but my brother and some friends and family where in the dining room.  Lighting was now normal, but there was a door separating the living room and dining room that isn't there in reality.  The people in the living room wanted to observe me jacking off for some reason.  It didn't seem like a sexual thing, more like a scientific experiment.  I wasn't comfortable with them watching me directly, so we closed the door between the living room and the dining room.  They watched on a screen from the dining room using a camera in the living room.

I couldn't really get comfortable because there was too much light, so I turned the light off and turned a lava lamp on that provided a strong blue glow.  As I reached orgasm, there was way too much cum and it was all weird and stringy like lumpy spaghetti.  It landed on the floor in a big pile like some spaghetti and as I did this, the light came on again and I turned around and noticed that my uncle was sat on the settee.  I was embarrased and then started to wonder how he had gotten in when I also noticed my brother on the armchair behind me.

My uncle just sat there as though nothing was out of the ordinary, but my brother was looking funnily at the spaghetti-like cum on the floor and then started commenting that there was something wrong with me and I should see a doctor because there I wasn't cumming enough.  This made complete sense to me, as I recalled not having actually seen another person's cum and therefore having no basis for comparison to what was 'normal'.  I woke up shortly after this.


*Dream 126: "Easy Arcade Racing Simulator?"*

I was in a large arcade with my brother.  My brother went somewhere by himself and I decided to play one of the arcade machines.  I noted only one other person in the arcade, playing one of the machines.

I chose a machine that was a large racing simulator that moved and tilted as you turned corners and went up and down hills.  The seat was very high up and the screen was unusually close to your face when you were sat at the machine.  I put a pound coin in the machine for two credits, and the credit on every arcade machine in the room went up by one, almost as though they were all linked.  I thought that I needed to claim the two credits, so I pressed the start button on the machine I was sat at and then hit ran to a Killer Instinct machine that I wanted to play afterwards and hit the start button on that before running back.  But as I did, I noticed that Killer Instinct started playing and I couldn't play both games at once, so I left the Killer Instinct machine as it was and played the racing game.

I played the first lap of the game entirely with my eyes closed, because I forgot to open them.  Then I remembered that I would probably play the game better if I opened my eyes, so I opened the eyes and wondered whether I had actually completed a lap at all given that I wasn't able to see anything.  The graphics were very simplistic 3D playstation style, but with bilinear filtering.  The track was blue and was simply a tunnel with no real details.  I realised that I was behind in the game and tried to catch up.  The game seemed very easy, as hitting the walls didn't seem to slow me down and I just kinda slid along them.

Because I was so far behind, it took me a while to catch up with the computer controlled oponents and the game seemed to last an unusually long time for an arcade game.  I eventually caught them up on the last lap and was about to finish first when the screen went black and said that I'd lost.  I didn't understand why but assumed that it was because I was taking too long.  The dream ended shortly after this.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 127 (Lucid Dream): "War Of The Worlds: Me And Freddy vs. The Martians"*

I woke up in my room, knowing that I was dreaming.  The room was somewhat different to normal.  It was larger, and my bed was in the place that it used to be when I was very young; parallel to that of my brothers with a gap between them.  Everything was dark and lit only by a slight glow from somewhere that I did not stop to identify.

I got out of my bed, standing between my bed and my brother's bed and walked around my bed.  I walked over to the desk where my computer is by the door and picked up my Sonic plushy and then sat down on the floor.  As I sat down, it was as though I became very small, as though I was very young.  The desk was so high above me that I was unable to reach it.  I realised that the Sonic plushy was actually my Mickey Mouse plushy and stood up again to put it back on the desk.  I became my normal size again upon standing up.

I decided to try to make a woman appear behind the door to my room as I opened it, but I remembered the hypnosis from the night before where I had told my subconcious that I want to learn something from my lucid dream.  I was worried that trying to induce dream sex wasn't useful and the idea would backfire on me.  I contemplated a horrible scenario where it went wrong and opening the door revealed Freddy Kruger behind it instead.

But, "What's the worst that can happen in a dream?" I thought to myself as I opened the door, and sure enough, Freddy Kruger was on the other side.  I panicked and tried to close the door, but he pushed it open and before I was able to do so.  I tried to run, but there was nowhere to go and I got extremely scared as Freddy took a swing at me with the knives on his hands.

A false awakening occurred and I lost the lucidity.  Everything was as it had been before the false awakening, with the room bigger and my bed in the wrong place.  The only difference was that now it was light outside.  Initially I was very scared about the idea of going back to sleep for fear of meeting Freddy again, but this soon wore off and I lay down.

Instantly, everything was black even though my eyes were open.  I knew that I must be dreaming again.  I opened my eyes to see the room within the dream.  It was still the same, but there was no sign of Freddy and I felt safe.

I noted the difference in how my body feels during a dream, hoping to use this recognition to become lucid more often in the future.  I approached the large window at the end of my bed and looked out.

Outside, the sky was a orange-red colour, and it appeared that my window looked down over a very large, somewhat futuristic city scape with modern, clean, sleek looking and oddly shaped buildings amongst trees and grass.  Everything seemed to have a sparkly, glittery quality that didn't look like anything from reality.  I opened the large window, noting that it doesn't actually open in reality, but did so in my dream.  I looked down, contemplating flying out when I felt a hand being placed on my left shoulder.

I jumped and turned to see who it was, but already knowing inside me who I was going to see.  Sure enough, Freddy Kruger was back, but without his hat this time.  I moved backwards, expectant of his attack and quickly realised that he couldn't harm me because it was a dream.  I closed my eyes and let him take a swing at me.  I felt his fingers jab into my left side, but he wasn't wearing knives and there was no pain.

I laughed and he laughed too.  I said something to Freddy like "Hey, you're actually really cool you know" and he said "Yeah, I was only messing with ya', lets fly out of here".

Freddy approached the open window first and I held on to his back.  I noted that the sky had now become a realistic shade of morning blue.  We jumped head first out the window.  It seemed that we both had some influence over the direction of flight.  We flew over and around what appeared to be a large shopping complex amongst the smaller buildings.  I then remembered the hypnosis from the night before and my intention to try to learn something from my lucid dream.  I asked Freddy; "Is there anything you can teach me or show me?".  Freddy just said "No, not really." and I was a little disappointed.

As I looked across the city scape that stretched for as far as I could see, I started to think about the movie War Of The Worlds and what it might look like if one of the martian machines was in the dream.  I willed the martians into the dream.  As I turned my head, I was surprised to see the martian machines stood high above the buildings in the distance.  I said to Freddy; "Hey, let's go and check that out."

We flew towards one of the martian machines.  The first machine looked smaller and relatively more primitive than the ones from the movie.  The legs of the tripod were larger and did not appear to be as flexible.  I was hoping that we would be able to get close and examine the machine in detail, but the machine began to move and fire the heat ray at the buildings below.

In a change of mood, I decided that it would be fun to fight the martians and save the Earth.  Me and Freddy flew high above the tripod machine, looking down at it.  I pressed my fingers together to form an upside down 'V' in front of us and told Freddy to do the same.  He pressed his fingers together behind mine, and our combined powers began to generate a ball of blue-white light at the tip of my fingers.  A transparent beam of a similar colour was emitted from the light in the direction that our hands were pointing.  As we pointed at the same position for a longer period of time, the beam grew stronger and brighter, but it would weaken when we did not remain steady or when our target was lost.

Eventually we managed to remain steady enough for the beam to reach full power, at which point the ball of light was quickly released, travelled along the beam and hit the middle of one of the tripod legs.  There was a huge firery explosion which also destroyed the other two legs, and the martian machine fell to the ground in a firery shiny metal heap, with black smoke flowing into the sky above.

We looked around and spotted a second machine.  This one was much bigger than the first, towering far above our current height, with three legs that were several large buildings apart.  It appeared to far more advanced than even those machines shown in the War of the Worlds movie.  The head that stood on top was huge and looked very complex and detailed.  The legs of the tripod were long, thin and very flexible and it was able to move much more effectively.  I liked the idea of a challenge, so we decided to destroy this one too.

Again, we flew high above the martian machine and maintained a safe distance.  Knowing that the explosion from the beam was not large or powerful enough to destroy the machine in one hit, we attempted to destroy the machine by destroying one part at a time.  We aimed for one of the legs of the tripod figure, but it was hard to focus because both we and the machine kept moving around.  Eventually we managed to generate another beam, which hit the leg and caused a huge explosion, though due to the size of the machine, this only destroyed the middle of the leg.

Now on only two legs, the machine seemed unable to balance and lost control, falling to the ground whilst wildly firing the heat ray at the buildings and ground below.  The machine was immobile, but the martian was not dead yet and was still controlling the weaponary.  We took aim at the head of the machine.  It was much easier now that the martian was unable to move.

With the martian machines gone and no more in sight, we flew to the ground, where a strange light-gray military tank-like vehicle was moving around with soldiers standing on the top.  It didn't look like an ordinary military vehicle though, and at first we almost mistook it for martian technology and fired another blast at it, but we realised quickly that it was not an enemy.

We flew down and the soldiers seemed to be celebrating the destruction of the martian machines as though they had done it by themselves, obviously unaware of the beams that me and Freddy had fired at the machine.

I had another false awakening and lost the lucidity.  This time, everything about my room was normal and the outside light seemed like normal morning light.  I noticed that my bottom teeth felt a bit funny and I went to the bathroom.  The bathroom was slightly larger than normal, as the wall between the two windows that usually holds the mirror in reality was holding the bathroom cabinet, which is much wider.  The left side of the cabinet was open and I thought my mother had just been using the bathroom.  I looked inside the cabinet and got some toothpaste and ate it.  Then I noticed that someone had decorated the toothpaste packets with little blue and white plastic Christmas icycles and I thought that it looked really cool.  I was about to go back to my room to record the lucid dream when I woke up for real.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 128: "Explosive Crates"*

I contemplated very hard on whether this should be considered a lucid dream.  It had many characteristics of a lucid dream; knowing that everything I was experiencing was not real, knowing that I could not be harmed and that there would be no consequences to my actions, even that feeling of freedom that lucidity gives you, but yet, I don't actually recall knowing that this was a dream, and so I will consider it a non-lucid dream.

I was in a very large room that I believed to be my room, except it was completely different.  The room was empty except for crates that were stacked up in each corner of the room and in the center of the room was a large stack of crates, surrounded by a high castle-like wall.  The room was lit uniformly and brightly, the floor was like sand and the walls were light gray.  I don't recall actually seeing the ceiling, so it must have been very high. Some of my friends from university were there and were running around a jumping on the crates.

I seem to recall leaving the room and going downstairs at one point.  The rest of the house was as it is in reality, except that many of the rooms were on fire.  The fire didn't look very real though, more like lava, but that is still not exactly right.  Despite this, I knew that I was safe because nothing was real, and went back upstairs to the room with the crates.

I somehow managed to jump over the castle walls into the center.  I set the crates on fire in the center and then used a high crate to jump back over the castle wall.  I then realised somehow that the crates were explosive and they were about to explode from the fire, so I tried to maintain a safe distance to watch the explosion from, but then I realised that all of the crates in the corner of the rooms were also on fire.

I wandered around a little, waiting for an explosion to occur.  The fire spread amongst the highly stacked crates, but there was no explosion.  I wasn't at all worried about my friends who were hanging around very close to the crates, seemingly ignorant about what was about to happen.  I soon got bored and decided to do something else.

I went downstairs again and the fire in the kitchen had turned to a glowing hot oozy orange substance that was all over the floor and everything looked weird.  It seemed that the living room was still very much on fire, and the passage outside the back door was also on fire, making it impossible to pass through.

I then remembered that I could use the front door instead.  I left the house and it was night time.  My house was actually were my friends house is across the road.  I looked at the road and there was all the things from my room there, like my computer, bed, desk, keyboard etc. as though someone had moved them out of my room to make way for the crates and make sure they're safe from the fires.

With a strong feeling of freedom, I walked to the house next door and down the path.  I knocked on the door, wanting to talk to a non-real person.  For some reason, I expected Janice Batasby from the TV show Coronation Street to be living there and thought that this was the same as reality (the TV show itself actually never occured to me).  But I woke up before anyone answered the door.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 129 (Lucid Dream): "Quick WILD"*

Soon after my father had came into my room and told me that he was going to work, I was deepening into the WILD process without even intending for it to happen.  I am fairly sure that I did not dream my father entering the room, as he had a good reason for doing so (he needed to ask me if some computer cases that I had ordered would be arriving in case I needed to be up to sign for them when they arrived).

I barely even remember falling asleep.  I could here the sound of a television coming from my parents room.  At first, I wondered whether my dad might have left it on intentionally so that I would get up.  My mind was hazy, but I tried to remember whether there was actually even a TV in my parents room, and I really could not be sure.

But something was definitely different.  I recognised the way that my body feels within the dream and the way my vision is constructed, although it was dark and I wasn't able to see much.

There was a very slight difference in the dream world, in that the dead-end in which my bed lies was longer than it is in reality.  I also recall my sheets being blue in the dream whereas they are actually red in reality.

The remaining part of this dream is private.


*Dream 130 (Lucid Dream): "Reverse Gravity"*

I woke up and was in my room at university, I knew immediately that I was dreaming, not because I was in the wrong room, but because of the difference in the way that my body felt in the dream world.  I decided to do a reality check to confirm.

I jumped once, which was a little slow but otherwise normal, and jumped again, which was even slower and higher than the first jump.  It was also as though there was some problems with collision detection in the dream world, as during the third jump, my leg seemed to go right through the bed, and I hit the ceiling.  I was in no doubt at all now that this was a dream.

I decided to reverse gravity and lie down on the ceiling, looking down at my room below, but shortly after doing this, I had a false awakening.

The rest of this dream is private.

I noticed that there was the music "Sadorf - Ecco 2: The Tides Of Time Medusa Mix" super-imposed into the dream towards the end.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 131: "Visiting America"*

My memory of this dream is very vague.  I only remember being on a train travelling through a brightly lit sunny desert in America with my parents.  There was barely a cloud in the sky or any sign of civilisation in sight.

We were in a non-smoking section of the train but my dad lit up a cigarette anyway and I thought he didn't realise, so I told  him that we were in a non-smoking section.  He made a comment to this to the effect of "Who cares", only more polite, and an American who was sitting nearby laughed and started talking to us.  He did not seem bothered that my dad was smoking and seemed very tolerant to us.

The guy asked something regarding whether I smoke, but before I could say anything my mother started to reply for me, saying something like "He does smoke, but not tobacco." implying my use of marijuana.

For a moment, I got quite paranoid about what my mother said.  I was very annoyed because I didn't want my mother telling Americans that I used marijuana because the laws are much stricter and people seem much less tolerant and open-minded of marijuana users, and I tried to explain this to my mother.  I woke up shortly after this.


I have returned to university.  My lucid dream rate, dream recall and frequency of recorded dreams is likely to go down beyond this point.

----------


## MartinB

My memories of the following three dreams are very fragmented.  I do not remember if there was any order or continuation between them, or the events that occurred within them.


*Dream 132: "Returning To Work"*

I was in a car being driven back to the place at which I did my university work placement.  I was returning to work there permanently and was being re-introducing myself to everyone.  The representation of all locations in this dream were all entirely different from reality.  The work place lay at the top of a large steep hill and we were driving up it.  The driver was nuts and was driving incredibly fast, but he seemed to know exactly what he was doing.  We drove up the ramps and jump over straight sections of road and just missed other cars and trucks on cross-sections of road.  We eventually made it to my work place.

The work place was in a much larger room.  All people from the department were in this one room as opposed to having two separate rooms.  There was a large window that took up the entire wall at one end of the room.  I re-introduced myself to the people there and they were telling me about the new developments of the company.

They told me that I needed to go somewhere to get something before I started.  They gave me a person's name who I was supposed to look for, and someone guided me to the place where the person was supposed to be.  They opened the window at the end of the room and walked out onto a black ledge outside.  We were very high up, about 5 floors and I was a little worried that someone could easily fall from the ledge.  Somehow we got down to the ground and walked across the hilly grass to a place where there were a lot of people outside cars randomly scattered around.  The guy who took me there left and I was supposed to look for the person who was going to pick me up.  It seemed like all the other people were also waiting for people who were just starting work at the company like I was.

I walked around, asking various people if they were waiting for Martin, but I couldn't find the person who was waiting for me.  I can't really remember what happened after that.

At some point, I was back in a car again, driving up the hill that I had already drove up at the beginning of the dream, only I was driving the car this time.  I thought that it was really easy to drive as skillfully as the other driver, but I kept having to slow down so I didn't hit the trucks on the cross-sections.  Nevertheless, I still drove pretty well, until I reached the top where there was quite a steep road that lead up, suspended in the air like a weird type of bridge.  Somehow I drove off the right of the road and hit a big metal tower.

The car bounced backwards and kept rolling.  I knew somehow that I couldn't be hurt, even though I wasn't lucid.  The scene switched to a 3rd person view of the car as it was bouncing across the landscape.  It bounced across a road and fell off a cliff, falling along side a large building surrounded by red scaffolding.  It hit an empty area of concrete below, and just bounced and rolled as though it was some cheap videogame.  I'm unsure what happened next.

I had been to my house with some guy following me and was just leaving.  I had my own car that was parked nearby the other guys car, but further away from my house.  I didn't trust the guy for some reason and thought that as soon as he got in his car, he would drive to my house and try to burgle it.  As he got in his car, I walked towards mine, continuously looking over my shoulder to make sure he wasn't driving towards my house.  He didn't drive anywhere and I got in my car and then began to drive to my house.  I'm unsure what happened next.


*Dream 133 (Lucid Dream): "In The Kitchen"*

I don't remember the point at which I became lucid, only that I did at some point.  It was a bright day and I went inside my parent's house and into the kitchen.  The kitchen was quite messy and my mother was there, who was wandering around putting things away.  I looked at the door behind her that lead to the dining room and it just kind of disappeared and turned into a wall, with tiles extending across it from nearby where the cooker is, as though the door had never existed.  My mother didn't seem to notice and the same thing happened to the door that I had came in through.

The doors changed back after a few seconds and I decided that I wanted to tell my mother that I was dreaming.  I walked towards her and she seemed to get really annoyed because I was getting in her way whilst she was tidying up.  I had a false awakening at this point, and although I don't think that I lost the lucidity, I cannot remember what happened after this.


*Dream 134: "Party In Holland"*

I was in a large room that looked like a large empty office, with white walls and gray carpet.  There was a large window on one side, looking out across a long stretch of grass.  The sky outside was bright and there were no buildings in sight.  The room was full of people who seemed to be enjoying themselves as though it was some kind of party.  My parents and my landlord and landlady from Holland were there and we were talking about things.

Later, a lot of people dressed up in brightly coloured costumes came running towards the window from outside.  They did this in what appeared to be an organised and rehearsed manner and as they reached the window, they leaped over the building and out of site.  Everyone seemed to think that it was really cool and I remembered that I had my digital camera on me and decided to take some photos or video.  But as I was getting it ready, the parade seemed to be almost done.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 135 (Lucid Dream): "Lucid Hypnosis"*

I was lying in my bed with my head at the wrong end, at my parents house, trying to fall asleep.  I was very comfortable and very relaxed, much more so than usual.  I went into a very deep state, acquired a feeling of floatyness and complete relaxation.  Everything was completely dark and realised that I had never been this deeply relaxed before.  I decided to take the opportunity and use the situation to potentiate hypnosis effect, so I began to say things to myself internally:

"I will have lucid dreams.  I will have lucid dreams every single night.  I will remember my dreams and they will be vivid.  I will be able to control my lucid dreams.  I will recognise that I'm dreaming.  I will have lucid dreams."

As I was doing this, I felt my body being lowered from the floatiness onto an armchair in my parents living room.  I realised that I must have conciously fallen asleep from the hypnosis and must be dreaming.  I still felt very deeply relaxed and continued the hypnosis within the dream, feeling a profound sense of effect and certainty from my words, a feeling that the hypnosis effect would work now, no matter what.  A feeling of total certainty.

I was doing this for only a short time, when I had a false awakening and returned to my bed in my parents house.  Everything was dark and I was still very relaxed.  I felt a profound sense of accomplishment from the hypnosis.  All that I needed to now do was fall asleep again and I was certain to have a lucid dream.  And sleeping in the relaxed state that I was in seemed very easy, although the process of falling asleep seemed to last a very long time, and felt very strange.

As I fell asleep, I felt the floatyness once more, followed by the feeling of the armchair below me.  I knew at once that I was dreaming.  I sat in the armchair feeling very relaxed.  I could hear my father in the room, who was watching TV, but I could not see anything.  I spoke to him as though I had just arrived in the room, and he responded very normally.

I asked him if he could turn the light on for me, but he told me to do it myself.  Shortly after this, my dad got up to get a beer.  I got up and sat on the carpet in the middle of the room.  As my father returned, he switched the light on before he sat back in his place on the settee.  The light was very dim, but very definite.  I could also see light from the TV, which had a similar look, although I do not remember what was on.

I talked to my dad a bit.  I do not remember exactly what we talked about.  I think that I was trying to convince him, as a dream character (I was aware that he was a simulation created by my mind and did not believe him to be real) that lucid dreaming was a real thing.  I talked very gradually about the subject and asked him if he believed it.  Eventually, though reluctantly, he seemed to agree with me that he was in dream and no longer seemed surprised by any of my impossible actions within the dream (I can't remember what these actions were).

He said that he needed to go to the toilet, and as he got up to leave the room, I heard a knock at the door.  I followed my father to the front door to see what dream character had decided to visit me.  I opened the door and a woman came in.  She was slim, about 30-something, wearing a silver sparkly top and short pink dress.  I thought that this must be someone that my father, as a dream character, knew.  She introduced herself and I reacted with my natural desire for lucid dream sex.

However, it didn't work as she seemed to react very realisticly, as a random person in real life might react if you simply approached them for sex.  Me and the woman went into the kitchen and my dad went upstairs to the toilet.

I had a false awakening at this point and lost the lucidity.  I wanted to return to sleep immediately in an effort to try and continue the lucid dream, but remembered that I should record the dream before I forget it.

I got my iAudio M3 to record the dream and switched it on.  I decided to go to the toilet first before recording the dream whilst the device booted up, but heard my dad come out of his room to go to the toilet, so I had to wait.  I switched the light on and everything was bright.  I set my iAudio down on the floor whilst I waited.

I looked at my window sill and it was full of random objects that covered the entire surface, although I do not recall what any of them were.  The window itself was also different, the surrounding frame was made of dark brown wood instead of white and was divided into three panes instead of one large pane.  There was also a section a hinged section of wood between the left and middle pane.  Turning it left would open the left pane whilst turning it right would open the right pane.  I thought that this was somewhat strange because it seemed very easy to knock the wood and accidently open the window, and it also stuck out quite far above my bed.

I woke up for real around this point and recorded the dream immediately upon awakening.

I'm happy to have been able to use hypnosis in a lucid dream for lucid dream induction, as it was something that I have been intending to do, although I didn't expect it to happen last night.  Whether it will actually work remains to be seen, but I am very optimistic about it's effect and still feel that I achieved something within this dream.


*Dream 136: "Inventor Of The Keyboard"*

I was in some sort of office building with my parents and a woman.  We were all sat at a computer each.  I remember believing that I was in the past, and the woman was the inventor of the qwerty keyboard.  She was demonstrating the keyboard, but she was typing relatively slowly on it.

I told her about the dvorak layout and how it was much more efficient for typing than qwerty and could possibly increase typing speed.  She couldn't see my screen, so I pretended to be typing incredibly fast, just as a joke to see if she believed me.  She seemed to believe me and came around to look at what I had typed.

I realised that the monitor of my computer was not even on and she might realise that I was pretending, so I switched the monitor on, but even though she seen me do this, and then even seen me fire up a web browser and go to the DreamViews forum to find a long post in my dream journal that I could have pretended to have typed.  She seemed totally unfamiliar with the world wide web.

I went to the end of my dream journal, but the last post was very short.  I noticed that each of my posts contained a signature with an image that looked like vivid purple flowers standing with equally as vivid green stalk and leaves.  As I scrolled up, I noticed that the post that I made on Christmas day also had a similar, but much larger signature of a purple flower.  But I thought that this was normal on DreamViews, and just something that I hadn't really paid much attention to before.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 137: "Virtual Labyrinth House"*

I was living in a large house that I believed myself to have been living in for some time.  The house had an unusual layout full of corridors and connecting rooms that were very non-intuitive and difficult to navigate.  There were no cricular paths, every room and every corridor eventually lead to a dead-end and there seemed to be no logic to any of the layout.

I had invited my brother and my parents to stay in the house.  My parents were sleeping a separate room that was some distance away from mine, as was my brother, although I never actually saw my brother during the dream.  Because the house was so big, they had their own bathroom, living room, kitchen, dining room, etc.  They essentially had their own house within what I believed to be my house.

My mindstate during the entirety of the dream was very delerious, clumsy, forgetful and tired.  I felt very heavy and drowsy, but excited at the same time due to having my family visit me.  Despite believing that it was my house, I kept commenting to my parents throughout the dream that the house was like a Labyrinth, and I conciously had to put effort into remembering which ways to go.  I put this behaviour down to my drowsy state.

I wandered around the corridors of the house.  Up stairs, down some stairs, up more stairs and eventually found myself in the living room were my parents were sat watching TV and drinking beer.  The room was not large, but it was very cosy, not overly bright but not too dim either.  The colour of the room walls and carpet was mainly burgandy-red, orange and pink.  The TV was in the corner furthest from the door with two burgandy settees, on which my parents where sat on one each.

My dad asked me if I was getting a beer and joining them, so I said yes and realised that I had to go back to the fridge to fetch a beer, which was all the way back through my room and a little further.

I proceeded back the way that I came to get a beer.  I walked into my room, which was a long, narrow room that was rather messy.  I observed many objects within the room.  My bed was at one end, and was either very tall, or was a set of bunkbeds.  There were things scattered on my bed.  At the other end of the room was a low chest of draws that was quite long.  I was unable to see the surface because it was covered with all kinds of items, such as toys and board games that I believed to recognise as having when I was very young.  There was an almost empty bottle of Jack Daniel's and some other alcoholic drinks.

I only specifically examined one of the board games in the pile and do not remember any of the others.  The game that I examined was called "Crithers" and had a black plastic board that folded into quarters, showing a faint grid.  The squares within the grid appeared to raise in the center of the board, and when the board was placed in the box, this formed a gap in which game tiles were placed.  The game tiles looked identical to Scrabble tiles.  Upon looking at the box for the game, there also appeared to be several black plastic trays that held 12 tiles in a 4 x 3 arrangement, one for each player.  My understanding was that the aim of each go was to create as many words from the 12 tiles as possible in a Scrabble formation (that connect and cross over), and the more tiles you used, the more points you scored.  But my understanding was that each player created their words from scratch and the game did not seem to take the board into account.  I did not stop to consider why this was the case.

Then I remembered that I was wasting time and had come to get a beer.  So I went in the door by the one that I had entered my room which contained the beer.  The room had the appearance of the room underneath the stairs at my parents house, with white painted brick walls.  There were several types of beer on high shelves, but I couldn't find any bitter.

I heard my dad shouting for me to hurry up, and I asked him where the bitter was.  He told me it was on the shelf, and then I noticed that it was a different brand that I don't normally have.  I took a can and left to return to where my parents had been earlier.

I walked through rooms and narrow corridors, noting where my brothers room was and his bathroom in the door oppositie.  I noted a second bathroom that my parents had, which was coloured in light blue.  I looked through the door and saw a black chair like the one that you might see in a hair salon, and mirrors and hair care products by a black sink.  The room was very large for a bathroom, but only had a blue toilet in the corner.  I thought that my mother must have brought in all the hair related stuff.

I continued on, through a very narrow corridor that turned made a right turn about a third of the way along.  There were red leather seats along each side of the corridor, but even the corridor itself was so narrow that it would have been practically impossible to sit along it even if the seats had not been there.  I walked along the seats because the narrowness of the gap between either the seats on either side made it inpractical to walk on the floor.

I arrived at large brightly lit light blue living room that did not have any doors and actually appeared to be part of a corridor itself.  But nevertheless, it had a settee against the wall that went around a corner and a TV.  It felt cold in appearance and vulnerable to distraction compared to the living room that I'd seen earlier.  My mother was lying down on the settee watching TV, but my father wasn't there.  I talked to my mother and asked her where my father was, to which she told me he was probably in the other room watching the other TV.

I left and tried to find my dad in the other room.  I eventually found him, although I do not remember where.  He made a comment regarding the time I had taken in getting myself a beer, at which point it occurred to me that I didn't have a beer.  I told my dad that I must have put it down somewhere on the way back and would have to go and look for it.  Both me and my dad walked around the corridors again.  Upon reaching the very narrow corridor with the leather seats, I noticed my beer on on the seat in the corner.  "Ah, that's where I left it!" I said to my father.

I asked him where mum was and he said that she was tired and had gone to bed, and that he was going to bed after he had finished his current beer.  I was dissapointed because I had only just found them in the house and wanted to stay up longer with them.  I took my beer and we both went to my parents room, where my mother was asleep.

My parents room was very strange.  The walls and floors where flat but the colours and patterns gave the room a somewhat cosmic feel.  Much like the blue living room earlier, there were no doors and the room felt vulnerable to distraction and intrusion.  I remembered that my parents had there own bathroom connected to their room and decided to show my dad because having known that they had used another bathroom, I thought that they hadn't noticed the one connected to their room.

The door to the bathroom lead immediately into a corridor that turned right, but the door was not actually in line with the wall of the room.  This meant that the corridor leading to the bathroom and their room overlapped.  I looked at this phenomenon in wonder and shock, before remembering that this was not a real place at all, but a virtual house within a virtual universe that I lived in and my parents where visiting me in.

I tried to go through the door, but there appeared to be an invisible barrier blocking me, at which point I realised that the door was not actually a door because it was far too narrow to go through even without the barrier.  I realised that it was just a portal that looked into the bathroom, and the actual door to the bathroom was opposite.

I turned around and saw the real door to the bathroom, which wasn't so much a door but rather, a large opening that lead into a huge room that seemed to have walls that looked very strange.  The walls had strange cosmic patterns, but reflected the empty blue tiled floor and ceiling of the empty room like a mirror, stretching into infinity.  I approached the bathroom (which actually had no resemblence to a bathroom whatsoever) and then suddenly realised that it wasn't a room after all.

What I was seeing was the internal mechanism for an automated and integrated shower system into my parents bedroom.  As I approached, a wall formed across the opening and the wall and ceiling moved inwards slightly, creating a very elegent and futuristic looking shower.  The shower extended down and when the change was complete, the shower turned on, with me underneath it.

I got a little wet but quickly moved out of the way, at which point the shower started putting itself away again as it detected my retreat.  My mother woke at the noise and I walked along-side the wall towards the door, at which point I remembered a security implementation by the wall that I was walking where it would detect the person and machine guns would come out of the wall at the opposite side of the room and shoot the intruder.

Being a virtual universe, I knew that I was in no danger, even having inevitably triggered the machine guns.  I tried to run from there path, but my vision went dark and I was unable to see much.  It seemed that no matter where I ran, the bullets pounded me and thick blood sprayed everywhere.  I started doing somersaults to get the blood off me and my parents both did the same, but as I ran out of red blood, different coloured blood started coming out; blue, green, yellow, purple and finally black.  I could see nothing but multi-coloured blood on the walls and floor of the room, eventually turning black as the thick black blood coated the entire walls and floor.  I wondered when the guns were going to stop and how to explain this to my parents, but I woke up at this point.


*Dream 138: "Toilets"*

My memory on this dream is fairly vague, but I did record it.  I was in some type of strangely laid out junior school and was walking around, and kept walking into the toilets, and finding secret passages in them.  But every time I came back out the door to the toilets, I kept thinking that someone might have seen me because I had gone into the students toilets by mistake when I should've been using the staff toilets, and someone might think that I was up to something dodgy.  I did this at least 4 times, but kept forgetting each time.

I only remember that the toilets were all weird, layed out like a strange maze and there were urinals and those wall urinals in weird places, and one of them opened to reveal a secret passage that just lead to more toilets.

Afterward I came out of the 4th set of toilets, a girl that I knew from school walked up to me and told me that I had gone into the girls toilets, but I told her that I hadn't, because I specifically remembered that there had been urinals in there that aren't in women's toilets.  Then my parents were there, and we were talking about dreaming, and how we can tell when we're in some toilets in a dream, because the layout is all weird, but the message never got across to me and I didn't become lucid.  I just said to them that I can tell when I'm in men's toilets because there are urinals in them, and then one of my parents (can't remember which one) replied, saying that they could tell when they're in women's toilets because there are plugs in the sinks.

Then somehow, the scene changed, possibly due to a false awakening and I was in a room that I did not recognise.  I had a memory of having moved to another university because of the excessive noise where I was living at my current university.  I had some knowledge of the area outside, which was drab and dark, like a run-down city.  There was a building that I believed to be the accommodation where my brother was living, and I thought about how run-down it looked.  There was a old knackered looking sign on the outside that said "Radio Rentals", and I thought about how dodgy it was that someone was renting radios when they're so cheap to buy.

In my room, a light was on, and there was still a lot of noise, despite my percieved reason for moving and I was getting very annoyed.  I got up and walked over to the light and noticed a very small urinal at the bottom of the wall, which was embedded in the ground like a rectangle and filled with water.  I noticed that my Mickey Mouse plushy had been pushed into the narrow opening, so I pulled it out and it was all deformed, like the head was in the wrong place and the nose was hollow, so I tried to fix it.

Then I began to wander around my room, noticing lots of strange figures and ornaments that I believed my mother to have put there.  Shortly after this, I woke up.


*Dream 139: "Activity Day"*

I believe that I was in a supermarket at the beginning of the dream, but have no real memory of anything significant regarding this.

Later, I was at home in a dark living room with my parents and my mother was saying how she would like to go to see the talk show "Oprah Winfrey" live.  Soon afterwards, my uncle showed up and gave my mother a coupon for an activity day out for both my parents.  There was a list of events that could be chosen, including the talk show that my mother wanted to go to.  I cannot remember any of the other things, despite looking through the list.

My mother asked me if I also wanted to go if I would pay for myself, but I wasn't really sure because I didn't really consider the talk show very interesting and was going to wait until she had decided what she was going to do (in case she chose something more interesting) before I decide whether to go along with them.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 140 (Lucid Dream): "Another Furry Summonning Attemp"*

I was at my parents house and my mother went in the shower that she said was really hot.  When she came back out and downstairs into the kitchen, she was wearing a light blue dressing gown.  She said that it had a lot of holes in it, and I looked at the back and there was a huge hole in the back.  Upon further observation, I noticed that she looked very different.  She had shrunk to about 4 foot and her face looked different, yet I still knew it was her.  I thought this was very strange, but then I remembered that she said that the shower was very hot and assumed that she must have shrunk because of the heat.

Later, I remember being in the living room and my mother was playing a game on ZSNES.  The TV was on and was showing a news broadcast that was to do with the introduction of a new standard by Microsoft that had something to do with standardising USB ports on the sides of computers used in schools.

Then my mother gave me a newspaper.  It was the Financial Times and I don't actually recall having any problems reading it, despite being a dream.  I noticed that there was an article relating to a web forum that I visit, although I cannot remember the context for the article.

I had a false awakening into my room at university.  Everything was dark, as it was night time.  I lay down for a little while, but forced myself to get up to record the dream that I had just had.  As I got out of my bed, I realised that it was incredibly cold, so walked across my room to close the window.

I looked out the window, believing that I was in Holland for some reason.  Outside was a huge city scape against a backdrop of huge mountains below a dark blue sky.  There were small blurry lights that flickered on and off randomly on the buildings.  Somehow they didn't look real.

I went to switch on the light in my room, and it did exactly the same thing as the lights in the buildings that I could see.  It just flickered on for half a second or so, then went off for about 5 seconds before repeating.  I noticed that all of the lights in the buildings where flickering in sync, so I thought that there must be something wrong with the electricity grid.

However, I suddenly realised that I could hear the fan of my computer running entirely normally, so I switched the monitor on, which was also working fine.  So I thought to myself; "What the bloody hell is going on here?" and very shortly after this thought followed: "Oh SHIT!  I bet I'm dreaming!".  So I jumped, which confirmed that I was in fact dreaming.  I switched gravity as I jumped and lay on the ceiling, before switching gravity back to normal and returning to my computer.

My mind felt very cloudy.  I was pretty much incapable of visual thought, but I wanted to try to summon a furry again.  Realising that I had my computer available, I decided that it would be a great idea to look up some furry images on my computer so that I would be able to bring one into my dream.  I loaded Konqueror, which took a few seconds as usual, but my file systems layout seemed to be all messed up.  My multi-coloured folders were no longer there, and instead every folder was the standard blue colour, and there were only about 4 of them instead of 12.  I clicked on a few directories, but got lost and decided to hit the home button, which returned me to another directory that I still did not recognise that had about 30 blue folders in it.  I was pretty much incapable of reading directory names.  I kept clicking up or back, hoping to get to the root directory, but it never seemed to get there.  Eventually I woke up before any success.

I only managed to find and load one image, but it looked all weird and I didn't recognise it.  I remember noting that the time on my computer's clock read "07:13".


*Dream 141: "Loss of Reality"*

This dream occurred the morning after a rather powerful magic mushroom trip, during which I also got rather stoned.

I'm not really sure what happened.  This dream was stranger than any dream I've ever experienced and it is very hard to put into words. The dream had no basis in reality whatsoever and my memory of it is somewhat vague, as I don't have much frame of reference to make any kind of camparison. It was like some kind of introverted mind puzzle, whereby my mind was trying to allign everything it knows (the senses, thought, etc.) on a very low-level into a single... something. It was as though all of my senses where merged into a singe line that stretched into infinity in two directions, and contained nothing. It wasn't scary whilst it was happening (I don't recall much thought or feeling at all during the dream), but there was in incredibly scary jolt as I woke up quite suddenly and realised that I was dreaming. 


*Dream 142: "Celebrity Mansion"*

Me and my parents were walking through my parents home town, as I think that we had just come from a shop.  We were walking by were a supermarket used to be, but I kept dropping my money, like coins and a five pound note.  There were some people walking behind us, and I thought that I saw them pick it up.

Later, we went some a large old-fashioned looking building that I first believed to be a museum, but later learned was actually a celebrity mansion.  It was open to the public and felt more like some weird park than a mansion, as it had small old fashioned buildings with paths that lead through forest-like areas between them.  The forest like areas seemed artificial, with chain fences everywhere along the path.

On the first path, we met a woman, who was apparently supposed to be a celebrity, although I did not recognise her.  She said that she needed to see ID of us.  My parents had ID, but I suddenly realised that I did not have anything, until I remembered that I was carrying my student card with me.  I shown her my student card and she accepted it and everything was fine.


*Dream 143 (Lucid Dream): "A long night"*

I recall lying in my bed at my parents house.  Different things kept happening, like lights would come on in random places of random colours and day would change into night spontaneously, or music would start playing from my computer.  My brother was also there and sometimes he was making these things happen whilst other times they were just spontaneous.  At times I would get annoyed at these things and at other times I would welcome them and they would enhance my relaxation hugely.  The whole dream seemed to last an incredibly long time, several hours at least.

I only specificly remember a few parts.  There was a part where a light came on that projected bright dark blue sky and cloud patterns onto the ceiling.  This looked very cool and I went into a deep sense of floating relaxation.  I remember my brother wanting to switch the lights off, but I didn't want him to because I found them very relaxing.

There was another part where my brothers CD player started playing music.  I got out of my bed and went to my computer, which was on the desk (even though it wasn't in reality) because I thought that the dreams were incredibly long and I had to write it up as soon as possible.  I began writing the dream in the form of chapters in order to split it up because it was so long, but only wrote the first chapter before getting bored and deciding to go back to sleep.

Later, the dream changed and I was in a newsagents that I do not recognise from reality.  My brother was there and one of my friends from university was also there.  They were standing in the queue to pay for something.  There were lots of magazines on the shelves, which I assumed to be gaming magazines.  I looked at the magazines and they all had small plush toys on the front, like monkeys, sharks, Sonic The Hedgehogs and Mickey Mouses wrapped inside the plastic cover of the magazines.  I shown the plushies to my friend from university, who is also into furries, and he was excited to see them.

I later remember being lucid in the living room at my parents house.  It was daytime and my mother was playing a game on ZSNES (Dr. Mario I think).

The rest of this dream is private.


*Dream 144 (Lucid Dream): "Assertion"*

I was in what I believed to be my room, although it was entirely different.  It was long and rectangular and had a lot more windows.  There were two beds in the room, my bed at one end and a bed for guests at the other, which I believed my brother to have used recently when he came to visit.  The door to the room was between the two beds.  The room was dimly lit and mainly consisted of shades of brown and red.  The sky outside was black.

I wanted to sleep, so I went to close all the curtains on the windows.  But as soon as I finished closing all of the curtains, I noticed that there was a fire exit door in my room that was open.  I went to close the heavy door, but then noticed another one that was open.  Each time I closed one I would find another one that was open.

At some point, the room transformed into a large brightly lit classroom of individual desks.  There were only three people in the class room, sat at seemingly random desks.  I still thought that the room was mine and assumed that the people in the classroom were friends who I knew (although I do not remember who they were).

Upon approaching the last open fire exit door at the back of the classroom, I noticed that it was wide open.  I tried to close the door, but it swung right past the closing position, inwards and did not latch on to anything.  I thought that there must be something that I had to latch on myself, so I checked and found something, but it was awkward to do and felt loose when I tried to close it, and it would not close properly.

I was too slow as I noticed some people outside who had spotted the open door.  They were all dressed in black and acted like chavs, just shouting and messing about as though they were drunk.  They started to coming in through the door before I was able to lock it.

My initial reaction was panic, but then I thought to myself; "This can't be real.  It must be a dream.".  But I wasn't entirely sure.  Still, this reassured me somewhat and I remained very calm.  I climbed onto one of the desks and began stepping across the desks to the far corner of the classroom.  By now, about 30-40 people had entered the classroom, ignoring my earlier attempts to close and lock the door.

I stood on the desk high in the far corner and in a calm, loud and assertive voice began to speak:

_"Hello everyone, can I have your attention, I would like to make an announcement to everyone."_

Everyone suddenly went quiet.

_"I'm pretty sure that I'm dreaming right now, and I don't think that you guys are supposed to be here.  So if you would all just kindly leave for me now..."_

There was a frightened reaction amongst the people.  They all ran back out of the room through the fire exit door that they had came through.  It seemed as though one of the people who had originally been in the room had also left amongst the chavs, so there were now only two other people in the room sitting at the desks.

I climbed down from the desk and walked across the room to where the broken door was.  I noticed that the door was no longer a door, but a wide empty gap, and so there was nothing to block it with.  I assumed my will to imagine and create a gate, and two solid metal fences appeared in a cross-fade transition at either side of the wide opening with a gap in the middle.  As I further concerntrated this effort, an open swinging metal gate appeared in the same manner, attatched to the left metal fence.  The gate swung shut, and I noticed a large metal chunk on the right side with a key hole in it.  I imagined a key as I reached into my pocket, but woke before I was able to get it.

I remember there also being an old man who walked in through the gate before it had appeared.  I did not see him as an enemy though.


*Dream 145 (Lucid Dream): "You Didn't Get The Job"*

I was in what I believed to be my university house, but it was very different.  My room was a strange shape, it had four walls that were uneven.  The room was very small, barely bigger than my bed, which was itself bigger than usual.  The walls were plain and light blue in colour and there were posters and pieces of paper on only one wall opposite the door.  It was daytime and there was a window at one side, which brightly lit my room.  There was a door in my room that lead outside to the landing.

The stairs on the landing lead down by a straight railing that appeared to be the only separation between the landing and the room of one of my housemates.  The landing and the room of my housemate were both identical in style; mahogonney wood coloured floors and red coloured walls.  The room of my housemate looked very posh and tidy, with rugs and old-fashioned furniture, as well as a fireplace at one end.

I noticed that there was a map on my wall that was folded up that one of my other housemates had put there.  I decided that I wanted to take it down to so that I could unfold it and put it up properly, but I needed to make some space for it.

I started to take down some pieces of paper from the wall where I was planning on putting it, but everytime I took something down, another piece of paper would be on the wall the next time I looked.  Eventually I actually began to notice the pieces of paper appearing out of nothingness on the wall, and this alerted me to the fact that I was dreaming.

I walked towards my door, imposing my will to make someone appear in my dream.  The door opened slowly without me touching it, but there was no-one behind it.  So I assumed that they must have not got there yet, and soon enough, an old bearded man walked through the door with gray hair who looked about 60.  I quickly started a conversation with the man.

_Me: "Hello, what's your name?".
Him: "Mvn---" (I did not hear him properly).
Me: "What?".
Him: "Mmvn---" (again, did not hear him properly).
Me: "Can you say that again?".
Him "Murvan.  I've come to talk to you about something."._

He sat down on a old-fashioned looking brown chair by my bed.

_Murvan: "Well, first of all, I'm sorry to say that you didn't get that job."._

I knew immediately that he was referring to a job that I had applied for in my waking life, but I also knew that this was a dream.  For some reason, I had expected him to say that, as he seemed like quite an authoritive person, like a teacher or something.

_Me: "Can I ask you something?".
Murvan: "Yeeeaaah?".
Me: "Are you a character in my dream?".
Murvan: "That's right." (very calmly)._

Then he started acting strange and he morphed into a middle-aged woman with brown hair who was about 40.  She stood up, and so did I.  We embraced and fell backwards on to the bed.  We did not have sex, we were just hugging and kissing for some time before I woke up.  I noticed during the experience how real the warmth of the woman and the soft wet kisses of our tongues felt.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 146: "Buying A Pointing Device"*

I was in some sort of non-specific building.  It a few people around and the place looked kind of messy, like a computer shop but still very different.  There were random stairs, doors and lifts around.  I specifically noticed a counter that looked like the IT Services desk at my university.

I walked up to the desk and asked if I could buy a mouse, but the guy said that he only had trackballs.  I told him that a trackball would be fine and he asked for a tenner for it, which I paid.

As I was walking away from the desk, I looked at the trackball that I had just bought and noticed that it looked very old, like a big square dirty beige block with a grubby gray ball that seemed to be clogged up in the top and two buttons at the front like a mouse.  I thought that I had been ripped off so I walked back over to the desk.

When I got back, I asked if I could swap it and he just passed me a fullsize modern black-coloured optical mouse that had about six buttons on it (an extra one at the back and two buttons on the left side) and then asked me for thirty quid.  I thought that was a bit expensive and I didn't like the fullsize mice and did not require the extra buttons, so I asked him if he had any of the small blue mice like the one I had bought before.  He took the large mouse back and passed me one like the one I wanted and I paid for it.

My memory is vague, but I seem to remember my mother being there with me too.


*Dream 147 (Lucid Dream): "A Calm And Lucid Wandering"*

I'm fairly sure that there was a lot more to this dream than I can recall.  I remember it being very long.  Nevertheless, here is what I do recall.

I have a vague recallection of being in the living room at my parents house with my brother.  There was a hole in the ceiling that led into a narrow corridor with a ceiling that was so low it was impossible to stand up in.  Later, the corridor changed so that the walls were glass, showing that the corridor ran along the top of the living room window at the front of the house.

Me and my brother kept climbing in and out of the corridor in the ceiling, but later it began to dawn on me that the hole in the ceiling was too high for me to reach, so I eventually gave up trying to get into it.  I wondered how I had been able to get into it so easily before.

Whilst my brother remained in the corridor, I took a small hit from a bong in the living room at my parents house, but as I blew out the smoke, I noticed there was loads of it.  Just after this, my brother came out from the corridor and it was obvious to me that he would be able to smell the weed, as I could smell it very strongly myself.  He said in an annoyed voice: "Are you at it again?", which seemed to imply a degree of irresponsibility on my part for smoking weed too much.

I heard a knock at the door and went into the kitchen.  I opened the back door and one of my friends was there.  I remembered that he was supposed to be staying with us for a few days and began to think how cool it would be for us to go to a small waterpark nearby where I live.

At some point, the dream changed.  I had just arrived at a rock festival that I go to each year and was with my brother and a few of my brother's friends.  I decided to have a walk around on my own to explore all of the stalls.  The place was fairly crowded and the stalls were arranged pretty much randomly, like rides and stalls at a fair.

After a minute or so, I came upon a stall that I recognised as being a headshop, as they were selling magic mushrooms.  I felt lucky to have found somewhere that was selling magic mushrooms, and despite having arrived with my brother, now had a distinct feeling that I was at the festival on my own and that I could bring back some mushrooms for my brother.  There was a young guy talking to the guy who was running the shop, so I waited so that I could ask the guy about the products that he was selling.

Eventually, they finished talking and the guy asked me what I wanted.  I asked him if he had any Copelandia Cyanescens, but he said that he didn't have any.  So I asked him if he had any Colombian or Ecuadorian mushrooms, but he gave the same answer.  I thought that he must only sell the weaker strains of mushrooms like the Mexican and the Thai.

The guy then began to look through some boxes.  I thought that he must be looking for some mushrooms for me, but took out two short black things that looked like hockey sticks that had clear plastic panel on the end.  The main body of the stick itself was decorated with cheap looking flourescent green, pink and yellow stickers.  Through the clear plastic, I could see lots of small red and yellow balls.

He began to explain to me that the small red and yellow balls were "hot sweets", so I asked him what hot sweets were and what kind of mushrooms they had in them.  But he seemed reluctant to give me any information about it, so I just told him that I didn't want them and wandered off.  I remember noticing some buildings in the centre of the field that I believed to lead to a car park or something, but had a false awakening before I could explore much further.

I was lying in my bed, knowing that what I could see was not real, as my vision had a kind of shimmery quality to it.  I was feeling very lazy and sleepy, but I suddenly realised that even if I were to get up, I wouldn't really be getting up because I was dreaming.

So I got out of bed, observing my room.  I noticed that most of the furniture in the room was missing, including the large desk and my brothers bed, leaving half of the room entirely empty.  But there was a strange flat TV-like device that was split into two section, a top screen that was about the size of a regular square TV and a bottom screen that was about the aspect ration of a letter box, and tilted backwards slightly.  I did not stop to examine what was showing on the screen or any specific details of the device.

Noticing that it was quite dark, I suddenly remembered the technique for improving dream clarity whereby you rub your hands together.  I put my hands in front of me and began rubbing my hands, noticing how real the sensation was.  As I did so, my vision became brighter as though lit by daylight and the shimmeryness settled into a hugely clear image.  I was completely calm as the dream seemed to be so stable that I knew it wouldn't end soon.

After wandering around my room for a minute or so, I decided to have a wander around the house to look for interesting things in the dream world.  I walked towards my door and decided to attempt a furry summoning as I opened the door.  I wasn't too disappointed when it didn't work as I noted that my visual imagination was not quite what it could be.

I walked slowly and calmly downstairs, rubbing my hands together as I did so.  I have a vague recallection of noticing that there were two sources of music in the dream world; one was some strange country music that I believed my mother to be listening to and the other I believed to be my "Space Out" playlist playing from my iAudio M3, although I don't remember having my iAudio with me at the time.

I reached the living room, where my mother was lying on the settee listening to the country music and decided that I wanted to use my computer, when I noticed that my computer was all disconnected the parts (keyboard, screen, case, etc.) where all randomly arranged in the window sill.  I started a conversation with my mother about this:

_Me: "Who's disconnected my computer?"
Mother: "Oh, ya' dad probably did."
Me: "Why'd he do that?  I needed to use that."
Mother: "Why?  What do you need to use it for?"
Me: "'cause I need to look up something.  I'm dreaming."_

I walked across to where my mother was lying down and she started to act a bit strange, so I decided to go back upstairs to my room.  Although I noticed that my parents computer was on, I did not think to try to use it.

I went back upstairs and everything began to get dark.  I continued rubbing my hands together, but the dream still continued to darken.  I noticed that the curtains were closed and opened them to let the light in, but night was approaching quickly and there seemed to be nothing that I could do to stop the darkness from ending the dream.  I noticed that the state of light outside the two windows in my room went out of sync, so that the sky outside the left window was getting darker more quickly than the sky outside the right window.

As my vision faded to black, I awoke into my room into another false awakening.  It was a bright day and I took my iAudio out of the window sill to record the dream that I had just experienced, but as I did, someone entered my room.

I looked over and noticed that it was one of my housemates from university.  I did not stop to consider the unusualness of the fact that one of my housemates was in my parents house.  He asked me a completely random question:

_Him: "Do you suffer from any animal allergies?"
Me: "No, why?"
Him: "Oh, 'cause I just wanted to browse some dodgy porn._

I was very confused and then recalled the lucid section of my dream where I had gone downstairs:

_Me: "I didn't just come downstairs a few minutes ago did I?"
Him: "Yes you did"_

I was quite shocked to believe that I had been sleepwalking in my lucid dream and was just thinking to myself; "Holy Shit!".  I figured that I must've been hallucinating that he was my mother or something.  Just to confirm, I asked him what I had said when I been downstairs, and he told me the exact conversation that had taken place during the lucid section of the dream.

The last thing I remember before waking is that my housemate was carrying a large spoof poster of some sci-fi show that shown a dark green-blue alien face against a black background with a concerntrated and focused expression on his face.  It had two words at the top of the post and two words at the bottom, which, when reading all four words was some phrase to do with the alien species of the sci-fi scenario practicing Karate.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 148 (Lucid Dream): "Proving It's A Dream"*

I remember very little of this dream.  I was lucid right from the start.  I was with a friend from university who seems to doubt lucid dreaming and has very strange and sometimes narrow-minded views regarding some of the things that I am interested in.  We were in some sort of strange building that did not seem to have any specific purpose, but was full of corridors, escalators, lifts and things.  It appeared to be like a public shopping centre, except I do not recall seeing any actual shops.

Knowing that I was dreaming, I decided that it was a good opportunity to prove to my friend that lucid dreaming is real, so I tried to jump really high and to a forward somesault.  It was quite hard for me to do it as I had some doubt in my mind as to whether it was possible, but eventually managed to do one that didn't seem too impressive, but was enough to show that it wasn't real life.

My friend just seemed disinterested though.  He expressed that I had proven to him that lucid dreaming is real but he didn't seem very impressed by the concept of lucid dreaming.  I woke up shortly thereafter.


*Dream 149: "Setting Up My Computer"*

I was in a large hallway with a friend from university.  The hall looked a lot like a very large office room, full of desks and computers.  There were lots of people there and we were all being given a computer each.  The computers that we were being given were all the same and my friend was annoyed about some aspect of the computer that we were being given.

Me and my friend both had our own nice looking computer cases and wanted to use these instead of the basic ones that we were being given.  There were some guys there who were helping people who wanted to customise the computers that they were being given in any way.

My friend asked the guy for help on putting the computer into his own case, but the guy told him that his case was an older second generation case whilst the ones being given out were newer, but incompatible third generation cases.  The case that I wanted to use was fine however.

The scene changed, and I was in what I believed to be my own room.  It was a very large room; considerably larger than a classroom and most of it was empty.  The room was brightly lit, had a light brown wooden lamenated floor, a bed at the opposite end and two doors in opposite corners; one which was open and I believed to lead into the communal area and the other that I believed to lead into my kitchen.

I was still trying to put my computer together on a desk that stretched the entire length of one wall.  I was putting the computer together in the corner.  The desk was very messy and had folders and piles of paper and other random items on it.  I picked up my monitor from the end of the desk closest to the door and placed it in the opposite corner, after moving a bowl that I believed my parents to have used as an ashtray when they had visited before, and then for some reason was trying to set up my computer on a stand in front of the desk.  Doing this seemed totally logical to me at the time.  I remember that I kept looking for various cables and other items, and disconnecting and reconnecting things.

I recall thinking that the size of the room made it very versatile and that there were so many possible ways that I could arrange the things in the room.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 150: "Late Night Shopping And Paper Round Simulation"*

I was in a local supermarket with my brother and some friends.  The supermarket does not exist in reality anymore and was very different to how it was even when it did exist.  The surrounding area was also quite different.  The supermarket was long, but only had about four isles, which all seemed unusually high.  Outside where other shops normally are was a carpark, and the building shape was entirely different to normal.

I recall believing that it was very late at night; about 03:00, and that we were all doing some last minute shopping before the store closed.  I queued to pay for my stuff, and the queue lead out of the supermarket and into a car park.  I believed that I was supposed to pay outside, but it seemed that everyone had finished work.  I was the last person in the queue and there was only my grand-mother left working at the supermaket who was about to leave in a black car (she doesn't have a car or even drive in reality).  I believed that she was working at the supermarket, even though she does not work in reality.  I wanted to pay for the stuff that I wanted to buy, which I believed was about 20-30 pounds worth of shopping, but she seemed annoyed that people were still in the shop and she wanted to leave.

She was about to drive away, but I pushed my trolley in front of the car to stop her from going.  She tried this a couple more times by reversing the car and turning, but I stopped her.  Then she got out of the car and I realised that she was annoyed because she was supposed to finish work at 03:00 and it was now 03:20.  She started saying how she doesn't see why she should do any work past the time she is supposed to finish, so I thought about how lucky it was that there was no-one working and that I could have all my shopping for free.

The scene changed and I recall being in some kind of simulation of a paper-round that I used to do.  I was in a corridor in which there were several doors, like rooms in a large flat.  I didn't actually have any papers to deliver but I was simulating the situation as though I was delivering papers and putting in leaflets in the papers to get extra money.  As I finished the simulation and left the corridor, I emerged onto a street that I know from real life that I used to live on.  The houses are all right on the street and I recalled how easy it used to be to deliver papers to all the houses when I did not need to walk up front gardens.


*Dream 151: "A Strange Arcade Game"*

I was in a large arcade with various machines in it, and was with my brother and my parents.  There was a small room, like a glass booth dedicated to a Time Crisis machine that was played standing in the booth on a large screen.  There were two guys playing the game, one of which was standing quite close to the screen and holding his gun close to his body and the other who was stood back and was pointing holding the gun with his arm stretched out in front of him.  I was watching them play the game from the side.  My mother asked me if that is how villians normally pose with guns.

I turned around, and noticed a small, normal Time Crisis cabinet behind me and noticed that it had a load of credits already in it, even though there was no-one playing it.  I decided to have a go, and it turned out that the machine was linked up to the one in the large booth and I had joined as the third player in the game.  As I was playing the game, two young kids of about 11 years old ran up to me and asked if they could have a go after me, so I told them that they could play it now, and left the machine to them.

I walked over to the front side of the arcade where my brother and parents had gone.  There were a number of machines, most of which looked rather strange.  One such game was called "Bobby Bearing", although it beared no relation to the classic 8-bit game of the same name.  The game was in a white cabinet and had a trackball.  The game itself looked a lot like the arcade game Marble Madness, only much more difficult and with a different graphical style that looked neither worse nor better than Marble Madness.  I recalled having played the machine before and only reaching the second level, and mentioned this to my parents.

Then I noticed another machine to the left.  My mother started playing it, but my brother quickly took over the game because she did not know what to do on it and he had played it before and was very good at it.  The game was apparently also very difficult.

The start of the game took place in an isometric viewpoint and strongly resembled the 8-bit game Spindizzy, although far more zoomed out and not as many features; just a green and red landscape with bumps and hills on it.  From this point, it seemed as though the game was pretty much open-ended and that depending on which direction you took from the area, you would end up in a completely different part of the game.  The game started with 177 seconds, but this increased as goals were reached.

But the game itself was very strange, and kept spontaneously changing genres and graphical styles, from the 8-bit Spindizzy-like area all the way to many scenes involving 3D graphics and interactive movies.  The game seemed to be very long and involving, and me and my dad were both watching my brother playing, as he seemed to know what he was doing having played the game before.  The story line was also very bizarre, involving many violent and gruesome elements as well as many pornographic scenes.

Somewhere along the way, the surroundings changed from the arcade to my parents living room, and we were watching my brother play the game on the TV.  I was lying on the floor and my brother and my father were sat on the settee.

During one of the games' pornographic scenes, the woman in the scene was projected out of the game and into the room.  She lay on top of me, naked and was rather large, ugly and strange looking.  At first, I thought that she didn't have a head, but then I noticed that her head and neck had somehow sunk downwards into her body.  This happened a second time with another woman.

I knew that the women were not real, but considered the my interaction with them could have some influence on the game, but concluded that this was not the case.  I was just messing around with the women whilst my brother was playing the game.  I did not stop to consider how this might look to my brother or my parents.

As the second woman was lying on top of me, I thought I saw a head come out of her left shoulder, but then noticed that the head was not of the woman (it was actually coming in from the right of my viewpoint) and was my mother trying to tell me something, and the woman immediately disappeared.  After this, my mother went to bed, and shortly after that, my brother and my father both said that they were also going to bed because it was late.  My dad turned the TV off, but I told him that I wanted to take over and finish the game, although I knew that the difficulty of the game meant that I probably wouldn't be getting very far.

I turned the TV back on and they both went into the kitchen and I realised that I was naked and had been pretty much the whole time.  This didn't really bother me at first, and I just carried on playing the game.  The storyline of the game involved a lot of dark mythical and mystical RPG-style elements that had a very evil feel to them, although I do not remember anything specific about the game.

As I was sat there playing the game, two very young children came into the room from the kitchen, probably only aged about 5.  I wondered what the hell was going on, became very embarrassed and almost started to panic, being naked and playing such a bizarre game with a lot of adult content.  My dad followed them into the room and sat by the table in the dining room.

I paused the game because the content wasn't suitable for the children and shouted over to my dad to get the kids out of the room, but he seemed to be ignoring me, and it almost seemed as though he was finding the situation rather funny.  I tried to cover myself up with cushions from the settee, shouting to my dad to "Get them the hell out of here!", but he continued to ignore me.  Two more young children came into the room, as well as some adults and all four of the children sat on the settee and the armchair around where I was sitting on the floor.  The other adults sat in the dining room.

Getting rather pissed off, I unpaused the game, thinking that the adult content might cause my father to reconsider his decision to ignore my shouts to get rid of the kids and take the situation a little more seriously, but he didn't seem to care at all.  I tried to resolve the situation.  Whilst a video sequence was playing in the game, which was talking about a "Legendary cure spell that's so powerful that no-one has ever used it", and showing a lot of gruesome images of the spell being cast on people who were turning into stone and then disintegrating, I found more cushions and a sheet to cover myself up, and then managed to dress myself underneath the covers and the sheet.

After I managed to get dressed, I realised that one of the kids was a very young version of my cousin and he started talking about beer and saying how much he liked beer.  I didn't notice anything unusual about a 5-6 year old drinking beer, and he asked me what my favourite beer was.  I told him that I like WKD Blue, but it's expensive, so I normally drink bitter because it's much cheaper.  He told me that he also drinks bitter and I thought about how he is probably not concerned about cost anyway because his mother probably buys his beer for him.  I woke up at around this point.


*Dream 152: "Dark Labyrinth"*

I was watching the movie "The Labyrinth", only it was entirely different to how it normally is.  It had a very evil and sinister feel to it.  The beginning of the movie took place around a daylight residential area that lay in ruin.  The buildings were nothing but remains and the only characters around were Sarah and Jareth.  Sarah seemed confused, as Jareth was casting a spell on Sarah to draw her into the world of his Labyrinth and stealing her soul.  The spell seemed to cause Sarah physical pain and severe mental angony and confusion, as her figure began to fade and become a dark blue-black transparent shadow.  This happened slowly and I recall the song "As The World Falls Down" playing during the scene.

I remember then forwarding the movie to look for a specific part, but cannot remember exactly what I was looking for.  I only remember that the movie seemed to be very evil and nightmarish, and thinking that this was the way that the movie had always been.


_Dream 153 (Lucid Dream): "Sex With A Fairy Vampire Demon"_

Me and my housemates from university were in a strange place that resembled a junkyard.  The junkyard had lots of shiny blue sports cars that looked brand new, but were piled on top of each other amongst other junk.

We were all playing a game that involved shooting each other, kind of like a FPS deathmatch, but played in real life, and we were aware that we could not be harmed.  We used various weapons such as pistols, machine guns and grenades until the cars and other objects in the area were utterly destroyed, although I do not remember much specifics about the events during the game.  The game was played rather stealthily, with people hiding inside the cars and running around the objects.

Eventually when we finished the game, one of my housemates started talking about how nice it would be own a car like the ones we just wrecked.  I jokingly commented that we should continue the deathmatch until the cars are completely unrecognisable piles of metal, because I could still tell what they were, but my housemate had other ideas, and made a comment that was something along the lines of "we've released the fairies from the tower".

Night time had come around by now, and the sky was a foggy black and green.  Realising that I was dreaming, I ran across the junk-yard and looked at a three floor run-down prison-like building behind a large metal fence that had spikes and barbed wire at the top.  Four naked fairies with wings were descending down from having jumped over the fence from the roof of the building.  They jumped very high, over the metal fence and landed where my housemates were and disappeared with my housemates.

A fifth fairy appeared, and I jumped to the top of a large pile in the junkyard, and jumped towards the fence, grabbing hold of it as I passed and skillfully swinging myself over to the other side and on to the roof where she was standing.  She smiled and seemed very happy to see me, almost as though she was expecting me.  I took her hand and we jumped from the building from there back over the fence to the ground below.  We floated down, aided by her soft white wings and lay on the ground.

She lay on top of me.  She looked very strange, yet very beautiful, almost as though she wasn't human at all, but too perfect to be human.  She looked quite asian, with smooth slightly darkened skin and a bright smile.  She was slim and very cute looking, with short white soft feathery wings coming out her back.  But what stood out most was her eyes.  They looked like tiny, bright green emeralds shining and sparkling, so surreal and extremely beautiful and seductive.  I commented; "Arr, you've got such beatifully little eyes!", and she smiled beautifully.  She seemed extremely nice.

We lay there, kissing and hugging on the ground and the surroundings became brighter.  The surroundings transformed into a richly decorated brightly lit hall with a smooth clean wooden lamenated floor, although the junk did not disappear from the scene.  There was a fireplace in one wall and another wall was made up entirely of a large window that let in the bright sun from the daylight outside.

We both wanted more, but I wanted to be very careful to control my excitement so that the dream wouldn't end, and I carefully removed my clothes, starting with my jeans.  I was wearing a jumper, which is fairly unusual for me, and I was specifically careful to ensure that I didn't block my vision as I pulled it over my head, as I feared that this might cause the dream to end.

We both lay on the floor naked, she lay on top of me and we continued hugging and kissing for some time.  She was enjoying it as much as I were, perhaps even more so and became rather enthuastic.  As I looked behind her, I noticed that she no longer had the fairy wings.  I jokingly asked her about this; "Hey, were's your wings gone?  Bring 'em back!"

She laughed and smiled, and her wings extended again from back.  I told her; "You look really cute with wings!" and she continued to smile as we resumed kissing and began having sex.

After a minute or two of sex, she began to morph into a strange being, like a dark orange red transparent demon with fire inside her and her internal skeleton showing slightly.  Her body didn't actually change physical shape, just the appearance of her body changed.  This only happened for a couple of seconds, and she became more sexually aggressive as it did, and then quickly faded back to her original self.

She asked me if I'd like her to change into the vampire, and I thought it might be an interesting experience, and by her voice it also seemed as though that's what she wanted to do, so I said yes.  She transformed into the aformentioned demon-like appearance once more.  We continued kissing and sex with her in the new form and she became very excited, aggressive and primal in the act, almost as though the experience was so much for her that she was unable to think or speak any longer but only continue, regardless of whether I had wanted to or not.  As we kissed, I pondered the thought of her intention of being the vampire and wondered whether she had vampire-like teeth, but despite this, I felt a very deep trust for her.  Eventually, her excitement and enthusiasm became too much and I woke up quite suddenly.


*Dream 154: "House Falling Apart"*

I have a recallection of there being many coloured light-bulbs hanging in a row at the beginning of this dream, although I do not remember the details of this, and it has no relevence to the rest of the dream.

I was in my room, which was different to how it is in reality.  The beds and furniture were arranged how they had been when I was very young.  I was sitting on the floor looking through some objects in a plastic carrier bag.

I found a cassette that had the words "Recordings from when my iAudio firmware problem" written on it.  I assumed this to be some recordings that I had done the previous year at Christmas when my iAudio had broke (even though in reality my iAudio didn't break until some months later, and I didn't actually ever do any cassette recordings), and thought that I must've forgotten that I had made the recordings and wanted to listen to them for the sake of nostalgia, and convert it to MP3 on the computer.  My memory within the dream of the recordings was that my brothers friend had been around at the time.

I then went into my parents room, and just in front of the door was a ladder that lead up a hole in the ceiling.  I climbed up the ladder and there was an exact duplicate of my parents room in the room above, which I believed to be the actual room of my parents.  I didn't stop to consider why there were two identical rooms.

I noticed that there was an ottoman in the corner of the room, which triggered a memory that I believed to be real of my parents trying to do something, like change the carpet, and found that the wooden floor boards were extremely rotten, and had collapsed.  I recall there having been a huge hole in the ceiling my room, taking up half the ceiling and destroying half of the room, and making my brother have to sleep downstairs.

Upon remembering this, I noticed that the floor seemed to be weak again and an intense fear began to take hold that it was going to happen again, but my parents seemed to neglect concern for the possibility.  I remember also that the carpet in my parents room seemed poorly laid down.

I recall also that there was a similar situation in the bathroom, whereby there was a ladder leading up a hole to an identical room above it, although I only remember climbing down, switching the light off and noticing a poster on the bathroom wall of a computer-rendered cartoon dragon, whos eyes seemed to change depending on the light in the room.  The bathroom itself was also different, as it was light blue instead of the orange-red shade that it is in reality.

In retrospect, I am fairly sure that the memories that I experienced in this dream come from a previously forgotten nightmare in which these events actually did occur, although this nightmare would have been long before I started keeping a dream journal.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 155: "Controlled Market Fire"*

I was in the hometown of my parents, in the middle of the shopping centre on a busy day, when I remembered that I was supposed to be meeting my mother at the indoor market at 13:00.  It was almost 13:00, so I went to the indoor market and my mother was nearby the entrance.

Apparently, the plan was that a controlled fire was going to be let loose on the market and everyone in the market was supposed to rehearse the evacuation procedure and, according to my mother "run through 7 streets to escape the fire".  My mother seemed quite excited about the event.

The lights of the market were off and everything was dark as the fire was started nearby the entrance, blocking the way out that I had came in.  I knew immediately that it was not going to be possible to get out this way and so we ran along with everyone else towards the back of the market.  As I ran, I could see the orange glow of the fire reflecting from things as the fire quickly began to spread.

At the back of the market, there was a large metal shutter that people were slowly opening.  Everyone was in a bit of a panic state, trying to get out of the market as quickly as possible and not orderly at all.  Eventually, the shutter opened enough so that me and my mother were able to escape.

The area behind the market was very different to how it normally is.  It was very much like a sort of man-made park with paths, cut grass, lakes, fountains, rivers, flowers and only very few buildings.  There were areas that were fenced off and there didn't seem to be anywhere to run.

Still in escape-mode, despite having left the market, we weren't sure which way we were supposed to go and my mother ran up a different path, whilst I followed the crowd along a different path.  I shouted to my mother that the path she was going up was the wrong way.

The fire began to spread outside to the park and along the grass.  No-one seemed to know where we were supposed to go to escape it, so everyone began to jump into lakes or stand in the middle of a fountain so that the water would prevent the fire from reaching them.  The fire did not get very far before I woke up.


*Dream 156: "Racing Videogame Or Remote Controlled Cars?"*

I have a vague memory of being in a shopping centre at the beginning 

I was playing some kind of rally racing game with my housemates from university.  I was driving a purple car backwards around the track, which I believed would help me to go faster, but I eventually turned the car around and started driving forwards.  The track was dark, winding, muddy and there were forests surrounding the area.  It was also raining.

I was in 55th place in the race, which was displayed on the screen along with a title describing your ability based on your current position (I only remember "Tester" and "Qualifier").

Later, I began to encounter police cars and as I overtook them, my place counter went up as though they were also participating in the race, but as I reached 28th place, the police pulled me over and the game faded to black.

As the game faded back in again, I was able to continue the race, but I was back down to 45th place.  I began to play around with the viewpoint of the game, of which there were many to choose from.  I chose a TV camera-like viewpoint where the camera stood static at the side of the track, rotating to view the car as it passed and then switching to another camera further down the track as it went off view of the current one.  It seemed fairly easy to control, despite the strange viewpoint.

As I played the game, the nature of the game transitioned into something else.  It was now as though I was standing high above the track and the cars, looking down at them as though they were tiny minitaure remote-controlled micro-machine-like cars.  The track also changed from the rally style track to a more videogame style track with lots of crossover points and windy paths within a small area.  It was much like the arcade game "Super Sprint", but more open track and much longer.  It was somewhat confusing as it wasn't always obvious which way you were supposed to go.

As I continued to play, I realised that the car was attatched via a wire to a remote car and the scene transitioned to nearby the bus station in my parents home town.  There was a road that we were supposed to drive up that isn't there in reality, but because the cars were like small toy cars, the real vehicles kept running them over, and a little tiny helicopter would fly in and place a new car.

It was possible to choose where the helicopter would place the car, so I kept getting my car destroyed deliberately, like run over by a bus, so that I could place my car in front of the other cars and gain higher positions in the race.


*Dream 157: "Aren't Trees Sexy?"*

I was in the kitchen at my parents house and was washing some pots and plates and things.  As I washed each thing, I was putting them down a hole in the floor without really thinking about it.  As I realised what I was doing, I suddenly thought that there was another person's kitchen underneath and the owner of the kitchen would be getting pissed off because I was putting stuff in their kitchen.  I don't remember much else about this.

The next thing I remember was going back to school and accidently going to the wrong class.  I was apparently there because I was re-taking GCSE Maths, English and Science, but I was in the CDT (Craft, Design & Technology) building in a class with one of my old teachers who wasn't very enthusiastic about his subject.  We were sitting at desks and had these large wooden boxes that had lots of strange black buttons in them.  I noticed how I was able to "Copy and Paste" the buttons just by thinking about it, but did not become lucid despite this.  I believed that I knew what I was doing, believing that I had done this before, even though I never did anything like this before in reality, and was arranging the buttons into a grid of buttons.

The teacher was not saying anything and did not notice that I was there even though I wasn't supposed to be and I was having a conversation with a guy who was sitting on the table next to me.  The guy seemed very smart, cool, especially as all of the other students were much younger than me (early teens) and looked very much like a slightly younger version of my brother, without facial hair and a slightly different voice.  But the guy didn't really know what he was supposed to be doing because he hadn't done it before and the teacher was not explaining anything.

The teacher then began to speak and started explaining how the examiners wouldn't let them do module how he used to do it for some reason and then complaining that he couldn't do it how he wanted.

The scene then transitioned to a forest-type area with lots of steep hills and trees scattered around.  It was evening and the sky was red and yellow.  The guy I was talking to was still there, but everyone else who was there had spread out around the area.  The guy started talking to me:

_Him: "This might sound really weird, but do you know what I think is really sexy?"
Me: "What?"
Him: "When you look at the trees and how they keep going off into infinity." (I assumed that he was referring to the nature of fractals)
Me: "Hey you know when I think trees are really sexy?"
Him: "When?"
Me: "When I'm shit-face stoned!"
Him: (pisses himself laughing) "How did I know you were going to say that!?"
Me: "What's your name again?  You seem really cool."
Him: "Robert."
Me: "You know, you seem a lot like my brother."_

The dream ended about here.


*Dream 158: "Strange Computer Peripherals"*

I woke up in my room and realised that I still had ear-plugs in from earlier when I went to sleep.  I tried to pull them out, but they seemed to fall apart in my ear and half of each one was stuck deep in my ear.  I tried to reach in to pull it out, but little bits kept breaking off and I couldn't get it out.  As I pulled out the little bits, they were like small pieces of pink tissue rather than the pieces of foam that they were supposed to be.

After awhile, I forgot about this and my hearing was normal.  I noticed that my room was quite different, as I had these strange input devices that connected to the computer for playing games, like a boxing glove with a long sleeve and a weird space-suit type thing that had a two keyboards built into the right sleeve, one of which was a "qwerty" and the other was a left-handed dvorak.  The keys beeped as you pressed them.

I remember trying to use these devices to play a game and try to make it as immersive as possible.  I was using a virtual reality type headset also (or it was built into the suit, I do not remember which).  The game I was playing was a racing game, although I don't remember anything specific about the game.

The rest of this dream is private.


*Dream 159: "Big Bubble"*

I was in the bath at my parents house and as I splashed around, a large bubble formed that was about half a metre wide.  The bubble was floating on top of the water, only about a quarter submerged.  I have a strange, though fairly weak phobia of bubbles and began to panic a little, so I tried to splash water at the bubble to make it burst, but as I did, the bubble began to get larger, until it was about half my size.  I noticed small bubbles on the surface of the larger one, like those that form on dishes as you wash them and the bubble began to move around unpredictably in the water like a balloon, so I got out of the bath to avoid it and the small bubbles began to disappear rapidly, and as they did there was a large popping sound.  I thought the bubble had gone but it was still there, though slightly smaller and there were no small bubbles.  I assumed that there must've been one inside the larger one and the outside one had gone.

I figured that I would just wait outside the bath until it was gone before getting back in, but woke up as I was waiting.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 160: "Stoned Hallucinations"*

I awoke at my parents house.  My bed was in the corner where my brother's bed normally is, but was rotated at a right angle.  My brother's bed was by the door, where mine used to be a very long time ago.

For awhile, I thought that my brother was asleep, so I tried to remain quiet so as not to wake him, but it later became clear that he was in fact awake, or at least, had woken up.

We both spontaneously decide to get stoned, despite believing that it was probably about 05:00.  I don't actually remember smoking or eating anything, but I became strangely stoned nevertheless.  My brother put on some music, which sounded like something that I might not normally listen to, and after awhile, I suggested putting something else on.  He said that he thought that Shpongle was too heavy and put on something that I recognised by it's style as Infected Mushroom.

As I looked at things, I became aware of how incredibly high I really was.  The scene rippled and my brother's face changed and became distorted.  Colours, like rainbows became apparent as if hiding behind textures and objects, but now exposed.  The experience was intensely strange, but did not seem to be out of the ordinary to me.

I tried to move my bed, so that it points towards the window, but there was a large chest-of-draws in the way that also needed to be moved, and it would take some work.  I woke up whilst trying this.

I remember talking a lot with my brother during the dream, although much of what was said has been lost in my memory, since I did not record the dream upon awakening.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 161 (Lucid Dream): "Dream Tour With Various Characters"*

The general theme of this dream revolved around the exploration of the dream world, during which I was accompanied by three people.  The three people I was with at any one time would change during the dream, and I do not remember everyone who was there, only that there were never more than three people with me at once.  Amongst the people were my parents, my uncle, a guy who identified himself as "TygrHawk" twice during the dream, once very early in the dream and then once near to the end (after I was lucid) as a reminder.  He seemed to have a lot of confidence and also seemed to know his way around the dream and lead the way through much of the dream.  There was also a woman who I seem to recall being Lara Croft.

I don't remember much of the location that the dream occurred within, other than it was at first in some sort of house of which I remember no detail.  Later we moved to a large passage that was in the form of a right-angle zig-zag pattern.  I remember that this area was brightly lit, it was made of light wood and there were leaves scattered everywhere and growing up the walls.  It look like something out of a Tomb Raider game, which could have influenced the appearance of Lara Croft, whom I specifically remember in this area.  Me and Lara were messing about jumping around as she does in the game whilst the others were waiting for us.

I recall becoming lucid, although the lucidity did not strike me as obviously as it usually does.  Towards the end of the dream I began to control the dream in order to do things with it.

The last part of the dream took place in a strange ruined castle or stone mansion at night time.  We reached this area using my power to move myself and my parents through a wall in the passage that we were in previously.  I remember using my lucid power to repair parts of the mansion, like commanding walls to rebuild and fixed glass to appear in broken windows.  I did this several times before TygrHawk reminded me of his name (he even gave me the spelling) from the top of a dark tower.  I was just about to try out casting a fireball from my hands when...

I had a false awakening into my parents living room.  I was lying on the floor, where I believed myself to have been for 27 hours.  My mother was holding my hand and I was totally out of it.  My mother seemed concerned for me, but I wanted to record the dream, and I noticed that I was lying on top of my iAudio, which I picked up.  The orange light was already on, indicating that it was already in record mode, so I pressed the record button and began to speak, but my mother was distracting me and what I was saying quickly descended into very fast desernable gibberish.  As I spoke into the record, I heard my mother say "What the hell?".


*Dream 162: "University Secret Passages"*

I was at my university, but there were a number of strange secret passages that one of my friends knew about and was showing me.  The university was very different, and we were able to view the layout of the buildings as a 3D wireframe map against a white backdrop.  There was a section that we believed to be new that we wanted to try to get into, which we called the "Marble Madness Classes".  Looking at the map revealed a secret passage that could be used to reach this section of the university.  Students within this section were able to leave through one-way glass doors, but could not enter without authorisation (only non-computing students were authorisation).  The area itself seemed to be constructed of a number of strange shaped corridors and rooms, like semi-circles and sloped areas.

The secret passage that we identified was filled with water, meaning that we required scuba equipment in order to pass through.  I recall passing through this area, which was dark, narrow and a fairly vivid blue in colour.

As we passed through the secret tunnel, and somehow I was with a different friend, we encountered a large square cart-like thing on a track.  It was simply like a simple platform with four beams that supported a simple roof.  My friend went through a hole in the side of the tunnel that lead into an adjacent tunnel section.  He pressed a switch there to start the cart moving.  I looked out the back of the cart and my friend didn't seem to realise that he had to jump back on, so I shouted him to run over.  He ran back through another hole and to the cart and jumped on as it left.  We used it in order to take us further into the tunnel.

As we reached a right-angled corner in the tunnel to the left, the cart wasn't able to make the turns properly and started taking a strange path in order to accomplish the turn (almost like performing a 3-point turn).

As this happened, the scene changed and we were in a forest-like area with steep grassy hills with three sides surrounded by walls and the other leading into a dark and obstacle laden area with a stream, trees, etc..  My brother spontaneously appeared.  Another one of my friends dad was there, and people were running around and throwing leaves around, who was acting like a Christian religion zealot.  He was trying to encourage us to take part in Christian activity days and Bible study, and I jokingly said to my brother; "Hey, are you gonna learn about Bible stories then?  I'm going to go on the green kayak.".

There was a small green rickety looking boat floating at the end of the stream, which lead into the ground at my end.  It was really more like a floating platform than a boat, and yet another one of my friends appeared and asked me if I was going on it.  We both stood on it as it began to float down the stream, but I woke up at around this point.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 163: "Dutch People's English Pub"*

I believed that I was in Holland with my old landlady, and was walking home.  When we got there, it turned out to be a very busy English pub on an old-fashioned English street.  I was carrying my digital camera with me and was using it to video the scene on the way there.

I asked my landlady if they had someone to work at the pub whilst they were away from it, but they just told me that they trusted the customers to serve themselves and pay for whatever they have.

We went to the back of the pub, where we climbed a spiral staircase.  As I reached the top, I believed that I had to pay some kind of bill that I had previously forgotten about.

Still carrying the camera, I thought to myself that the video would not come out because it was too dark, but then noticed that there was a beem of light coming from the camera, like a torch, and I realised that I had enabled the light.


*Dream 164 (Lucid Dream): "A Very WILD Experience"*

The blue section describes the part in which I was awake.

My brother whom I was staying with had just left for work, and with nothing to do, I decided to return to sleep.  I lay down on my left side, with my right leg pressed between the wardrobe and the air-bed on which I was lying and my left leg on the bed.  My right hand was under the pillow on which I was lying and my left was by the side of the air-bed.  I felt an unusual sense of relaxation lying like this, and although I moved a couple of times, I always returned to this position.

Eventually, I felt so incredibly relaxed that an overwhelming will to stay lying exactly in this position overcame my normal desire to change position.  I felt that I was very close to sleep, but it didn't occur to me how close I was until strange things began to happen.

My body began to feel very light and there was a strong, but pleasent tingling sensation rushing through my limbs.  The sensation was so strong that it almost caused me to try to move, but I resisted this temptation. , which I have experienced listening to before during an intense psilicybon + marijuana experience.

As the music played, my body lost feeling and went numb, leaving me with a relaxed sensation of carelessly floating.  The blurry circle had strange blurry large pixelated lines running through it in random directions that flashed to the music like lightning bolts through the circle.  Behind these visual effects, I could see the room in which I was sleeping in a dark tinted shade of blue.  The abstractness of the visual effects combined with the music reminded me strongly of the synaethesia (seeing music) that I experience during the earlier experience with psilicybon + marijuana, and I thoroughly enjoyed the entire song this time too, almost like a kind of flashback to the experience.

The patterns changed and became more complex as time went on, with bright spots and squiggly lines that changed colour, through vibrant blues, reds, magentas and greens.  There was a familiarity in my mind with the patterns that I was seeing, almost as though I had experienced this before at a very young age but had since forgotten.

More tracks may have played, as I recall counting five during the experience, although I only remember three of them.  As one of the tracks was nearing it's end, I suddenly thought that I had not added any more tracks to the playlist and became worried that I would have to end the dream because there was no more music to drive me further into it, but then I remembered that the music was not playing on a computer or my iAudio, but was a creation of my mind.  The track finished and a much calmer track commenced play; _"Simon & Garfunkle - Sound Of Silence"_, which brought about a stronger sense of feeling of being very young, or memories of an early age.

As I watched my vision, the patterns became even more complex.  I could see many floating 3D cuboid objects all of equal size, like cubes but split in half, that each spun on either their X or Y axis at a steady speed and floated across my vision.  The two square surfaces of each cuboid was devided into four squares and was chequered black and white.  The other surfaces, as well as the edges of the square surfaces, were of a spectral colour that would steadily and continuously change, although I recall it being blue much of the time.

It occured to me whilst listening to the music that I had not listened to it for a very long time and was unable to remember the lyrics, and I noted that as I listened to the song, the words were simply gibberish and had no meaning because my mind did not know what to put there.  Half way through "Sound Of Silence", the track abrubtly changed to "Dire Straights - Sultan Of Swing".  The abstract visual patterns began to fade and the floatyness that I felt in my body left me unrestricted in terms of movement within the dream space.  The room retained the dark blue tint as I floated upwards through the cieling and then downwards through the floor.  The experience of moving through the floor was akin to that of a videogame, such as "Unreal", in "ghost" mode, as it was possible to see the room from "outside" it.  I also noted that the shape of the room was different to reality, as it had a very high ceiling at one end, with a 45 degree sloped ceiling running along the room towards the other end where the ceiling was at the normal height.  The light was on the sloped section of the ceiling.

Believing myself to be in an early stage of sleep and dreaming, I began to ponder how I would enter the dream as a physical being.  I decided that it would be wise not to try to force myself into the dream, but somehow allow myself to be let into the dream.  As I thought about this and relaxed, my body floated to the ground where I had been lying and the music faded out to silence.  I felt the pressure of my body against the bed and my arms and legs on the floor.  I knew immediately that I had fully entered the dream.

I stood up in the room and everything was quite dark.  I wanted the dream to become brighter so that I could do more in it.  I tried to switch the light on but remembered that lights don't work very well in dreams.  The light flickered dimly.  I eventually figured out that staying calm would make the dream become gradually brighter, but I did not stay calm for long, as I wanted to explore.

I suddenly thought that I was trapped in the room that I was in, but then recalled the lucid dream that my brother had described in which he was trying to get outside through the ceiling and through the wall, but never thought to try the door.  Upon remembering this, I looked over at the door, knowing immediately how I was going to get out.  I opened the door to the corridor outside.

I went out into the corridor, which was still dark, but a little brighter than the original room and began hitting light switches on the walls that may not have been there in reality.  These provided only little in the way of increased light.  The corridor was wider and plainer than reality.  I wandered around the corridor for a short time to see if anyone was around and then walked into the kitchen, but there was no one there.  On trying to switch a light on in the kitchen, I noticed that only a small section in the middle of the large kitchen lit up.

I decided to return to the original room as I wasn't sure what to do.  I woke up shortly after going back to the room.[/color]


*Dream 165 (Lucid Dream): "When Am I Going To Wake Up?"*

This was by far the longest lucid dream that I have had so far and I feel that I have forgotten much of it as a result.  What follows is an account of the dream to the best of my memory and the recording I made immediately upon awakening.  :smiley: 

I have a vague memory of hearing music and being in a room that had a back door leading outside.  At some point during this, I became lucid, which I seem to recall was a result of a previous section in which I became lucid that I have since forgotten after a subsequent false awakening.  I decided to explore the dream world by leaving the room through the back door.

I opened the door to reveal a large and empty lush grassy hill, sloping down towards the edge of a dense forest lying in the distance.  The sky was a bright clear blue and the air was warm.  Another hill was visible to the right, where the sound of a rock drum kit could be heard echoing from the distance, as though played from a stage at a rock festival.  The sound of the drums did not seem to form specific music, but only sounded like someone simply practicing or testing them.  I believed that I knew which band was playing the drums, but do not remember this detail.  To my left was a fence against a dense feild of what appear to be long yellow crops, perhaps wheat.

I walked out onto the grass, feeling the warm sun and basking in an unparralelled sense of freedom and vivid awareness.  I sensed the presence of another person and turned to look behind me.  A woman was standing in another doorway to the left of the one that I had just left.  She was wearing a lot of black and dark blue / purple, had black hair, was a little larger than average, a little older than I am and had the appearance of a goth.  She started talking to me.

_Her: "I'm looking for someone and wondered if you'd seen him?"
Me: "Who's that?"
Her: "Are you [person's name]?"
Me: "No, I'm Martin."
Her: "Oh, it doesn't matter.  I can't be bothered to wait for him anyway."_

She began to walk towards me, in a sexually provocative manner.

_Me: "But what if he turns up now?"
Her: "Oh, it doesn't matter."
Me: "Oh.  Okay."_

I lay on the grass and she sat on my face, with her black leather pants smothering me.  I made her get up so she could take off her clothes to do this, and as she did, the conversation continued, as I remembered that I often forget to get to know dream characters and was interested in getting to know them better:

_Me: "So what's your name then?"
Her: "K???" (I did not hear her properly)
Me: "Hmm?"
Her: "K???"
Me: "Sorry, I didn't hear you probably, what's your name?"
Her: "Oh, my name?  It's Rebecca."_

And as she had taken off her underwear, she lay on the grass on her back, and I lay on my front with my face between her legs, licking her pussy.  She did not seem to respond much at first, and I began to think that I wasn't doing much for her, but after a minute or two, she seemed to become very excited.  Her body began to shake and she began to push herself against my face as I pushed my tongue against her.  She began to do much of the movement and I felt that she knew what she was doing and let her rub herself against my tongue.  I felt her excitement, as though her energy flowed through me and therefore I was also becoming excited very quickly.  We both orgasmed simultaneously and my vision faded to black, as I had a false awakening and lost the lucidity.

I awoke in my bed, in the resulting mess of the event had just occurred, and began to consider what had just occured within the dream.  I attempted to arrange my thoughts so that I could record them on to my iAudio, but just as I was ready to record the dream, I realised that I was still dreaming and therefore recording the dream would be useless.  I was utterly astonished that the dream had remained after that event and decided to do something whilst it lasted.

I got up out of my bed, remaining very calm, and got fully dressed.  I looked around the room, which appeared to be a fairly normal student accommodation room, with mundane looking walls and cheap looking furniture such as a desk and wardrobe, and although the room was not one that I recognise from my waking life, I did not stop to consider whos room it was.

Before continuing, I remembered to try to stabelise the dream and began rubbing my hands together.  Almost instantly, the dream became clearer and brighter as I noted how real the sensation of friction, warmth and movement felt on my hands.

There was a window by the bed and the wardrobe was at the opposite side of the room.  The walls were plain and painted in a shade of foggy pea green.  There was a door to the left of the wardrobe.  I had the layout of the building outside this room in my head, as if I had been there before and knew it.  This knowledge told me that there was a straight corridor outside my room with several other student rooms along the corridor.  The corridor was fairly dark and in shades of red and brown.  I could hear the TV show "Countdown" or "Block Busters" coming from one of the rooms at the opposite side of the corridor.

I decided to go outside via the window.  I looked outside and there was nothing but a plain red void.  I decided to jump out through the window anyway to see where it would lead me.  As I jumped out, the houses and ground appeared in front of me, almost in cartoon form against the red sky void and as I floated down towards the ground, my vision faded to black and I appeared somewhere else.

I floated downwards in the centre of a strange building that resembled a shop.  The shop contained shelves filled with figurines that all appeared to be identical, and shelves were arranged in different directions.  The figurines were all pink, peach and white coloured, although I did not stop to examine them in detail.  There did not appear to be anyone around, and the interior decoration of the shop was fairly bland and cold, like the inside of a small warehouse.  I entered the shop floating down and backwards from a large tower of shelves in the middle and gently landed on my feet in one of the isles.  I could hear very clear music playing in my mind, which I believe was "Vision of Escowflowne - First Vision" during this.

I began to explore the shop whilst listening to the music.  For a reason that I do not remember, I had the desire to find an angel, which in my mind had the appearance of an anime girl wearing bright pink and white dress that I recognised from a background file on my computer.  As I walked down an isle to the left side of the shop from where I was originally facing, the music ended and a new track began playing in my mind that I immediately recognised as "Records Of Loddoss War - TV OST 1 - Track 05".

There was a very brief moment of intense fear, as I realised immediately that this was the track I was listening to during a terrifying experience that I once had on a mushroom trip, and now I was dreaming and the music was playing inside my head.  Knowing that I was dreaming, my fear immediatley turned into excitement, and I began to ponder whether something profound would happen as a result of hearing the track.  The dream seemed to be as strong as ever.

As I listened to the pleasent and gentle sound of the music, I wandered the store, still searching.  I noticed that there was a young girl of perhaps 5 or 6 years old in one of the isles accompanied by an adult as I passed.  They did not seem to notice me and I did not feel any need or desire to attempt any interaction with them, and calmly wandered past the isle, through a doorway that lead into another section of the shop.

I wandered around, looking around the area, which was more empty than the front section of the shop.  Whilst exploring this area, I had a distinct feeling of nostalgia or expectation that I would see something from when I was was young each time I turned around, although this did not actually happen.

There was a door in the left corner, which appeared to lead into some kind of small office and another door opposite that I remember no specific detail about.  As I was looking around, I noticed that the lighting within the shop was fading in and out slightly.  I soon realised that the light intensity was affected by the volume and complexity of the music that I was hearing.  The end of the music was drawing near and the scene was beginning to fade as instruments in the music ceased to play and the music grew simpler.  The soft and gentle melody lead me into a pitch black darkness, in which I was floating for a short time.  The sound was very eerie and there was an intense feeling of nostalgia of being very young before a false awakening occured and I lost the lucidity.

I awoke in a room that I did not recognise that had two windows and an otherwise similar appearance to the one I described earlier combined with my room at my parents house.  I got up and put on underwear.  I was unsure whether I was still dreaming and decided to look for clues before obeying my desire to jump out the window and fly.  I looked out the window, but I wasn't able to see much, as it was dark.  I reached out of the window with my arm and felt a cold metal object suspended in the air just outside the window.  I could rotate and spin it by pushing it with my hand, as though it was suspended on a horizontal pole or wire, though there was no such pole visible.  It appeared to be a silver square platform that had a very specific design to it, with thin metal edges that formed holes that were just small enough so your foot wouldn't fit through them and it could easily be stood on.  There appeared to be another identical platform about half a metre behind the first.

I tried to remember whether this was normal or not in order to determine whether I was still dreaming, but couldn't remember, as my mind seemed to go completely blank.  I began to consider what else I could do in order to perform a reality check, but I was struggling to think of anything as there didn't seem to be anything around that I could use.  As I almost gave up, I remembered the nose-holding technique and decided to give it a try.  I remembered that I had never used this technique before, but was very surprised at how well it worked.  I held my nose and tried to breath, and found that I could breath perfectly.  I tried this a couple more times just to confirm it before concluding that I was in fact, dreaming.

By now, the dream seemed to be lasting an unusually long time and I began to worry that I would forget much of it by the time I woke up.  I began to wonder how much longer it would last and started to feel somewhat frustrated by having so many false awakenings.  I thought about the main character in the movie "Waking Life", and it suddenly occured to me how he must feel to be trapped in the dream world.  I felt as though I had been in the dream for ages, and yet there were no signs that it was going to end any time soon.  I even considered attempting to wake myself up intentionally and considered the old trick of pinching myself to provoke it, but quickly dismissed this idea.

I decided instead to go out of the window again.  As I opened the other window in the room, I noticed that the entire street looked like a very primitive cartoon, almost like a child's drawing.  The colours were very plain and looked completely wrong compared to real life, although the street that I was seeing represented looked accurate.  I decided to jump out of the window and fly, and so I did.  I flew above the houses at the opposite side of the street and shortly after had a false awakening.

I woke up in my bedroom at my parents house and realised almost immediately that I was still dreaming.  The room was dark as it appeared to be night time and I decided to look out the window to see what I could see outside.  As I opened the curtains, someone climbed through the window and I recognised him as a much older version of my best friend from school.  His face was wrinkled and his hair was gray, but I could still tell that it was definitely him.  We talked as I tried to switch the lights on to make the scene brighter.

_Him: "Long time no see mate!  How's it going?"
Me: "Hey mate, not bad.  You?"
Him: "Yeah, cool."
Me: "I can't get the lights to work."
Him: "Let's have a go."_

My friend switched the light on and it worked perfectly well, brightly lighting up the landing at the top of the stairs.  We both laughed because the same lights would not work when I pressed the switch, but worked fine when my friend pressed the switch.  Eventually I realised that the lights would work if I switched them on whilst facing away from the light source.  There appeared to be many more lights and switches than there are in reality.

_Him: "Just a minute..."_

My friend went into the bathroom, switched on the light, which provided the brightest light yet seen in this section of the dream, presumably because he wanted to use the toilet.

_Me: "Do you want to go downstairs when you've finished on the toilet?"
Him: "Nah, we'll just go in your room, I'll lie on any man's bed now."_

I considered the idea that this was my friend from the future and he might be able to tell me things that had happened in the future from now, but dismissed this idea knowing that I was dreaming.  I decided to do something more interesting than waiting for my friend and went to the window in my room again that I was going to go out of earlier, but woke up before being able to get out.

As I awoke, I could hear a sound.  At first, it sounded remarkably like someone eating, but quickly became what it really is; water flowing through a pipe in the room that I was sleeping in.  I knew immediately that this was the real awakening.

I did not move as I tried to remember as much of the dream as possible.  It took some considerable time before I was able to recall all of this, and I'm still fairly certain that some things have been left out, particularly at the very beginning of the dream.


*Dream 166: "Rainbow Road On The BBC Micro"*

I was in a large supermarket with my mother.  I was picking up various items in the supermarket, although I only specificly remember picking up washing powder boxes.

I suddenly dropped some things that I had picked up and noticed to my left that there was a naked old man, who pushed a shopping trolley over the items that I had dropped.  I tried to push the trolley aside to get the items but the guy persisted in maintaining the trolley at it's current location.  I asserted to the guy that I wanted to pick the items up and managed to push the trolley aside so that I could do so.

The guy seemed to be annoyed, and began following me around the shop, but in a discreet manner.  As I reached the area of the supermarket near to the checkouts, I noticed that a large area of the supermarket had arcade machines in it, on which one side stood a row of BBC Micro computers.

I ran to the checkout where my mother was paying for the items that she had bought in order to give her the 4 or 5 items that I had picked up, but then realised that I had already given them to her earlier.  The lady at the checkout suggested that I should play some of the games at the arcade whilst I wait for my mother, because she needed to go to the toilet.

I walked over to the BBC Micro's and the checkout lady followed me.  I asked the lady how I load the games on the system.  She asked me what I wanted to play and then listed a load of games such as Pacman, Beer Tapper.

The lady suggested a game, which I seemed to remember being familiar with, although I don't remember the name (it began with a 'D').  She began typing lots of strange commands (many with lots of asterisks in them), including at least one to list directory contents, to load the game and I was slightly annoyed because I wanted her to show me how to do it so I could load different games myself.

I recall at some point attempting to use the computer myself, but the computer responded with a sarcastic remark that it didn't know where to look for files because no disk or tape had been mounted.

The game was a third-person car racing game and had very colourful and bright cartoon-like graphics, with shaded green hills and a rainbow coloured road.  At several points, the track would split into multiple routes.  I chose to go right at the first junction and eventually ended up going into a spiral track, with the camera rotating behind the car as I went further into the spiral.

I had a false awakening shortly afterwards in which I was talking to a friend from university about how cool videogames are in dreams due to the possibilities that reality doesn't allow for.  I was describing how BBC games can be enhanced to standards beyond SNES games and how the games get a cartoon-like look and bright colours to them.  My friend seemed to think that it sounded really cool.


*Dream 167: "Very Small Room"*

I do not remember very much from this dream other than that I was in a very large building that I believed to be a halls of residence that I was living in.

I was ascending a large wide staircase to get to my room and was being followed by one of my friends.  I wanted to be alone, so I was trying to lose my friend by going too fast for him.

Eventually I reached the floor that I lived on, which was about the 7th floor.  My friend was still about 2 floors below.  I went into the corridor and ran to the end where my room was.  I opened the door to my room and went inside.

The inside of the room was extremely tiny.  There was only a chair and a desk, and a window on the right, and no room for anything more.  I remember thinking about how I was soo much more unlucky than one of my friends who complained last year about the size of his room.

For a moment, I wondered where I was supposed to sleep, but it soon occured to me that this was only my room for working and other daily activity and that all of the student beds where in a large kitchen.  This did not seem unusual to me.  I woke up shortly after this.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 168 (Lucid Dream): "Increase Your Willpower!"*

I was walking down a residential street on a bright sunny day.  There was a random woman being very annoying who kept saying random things and harrassing me.  I was trying to get her to go away, but she wouldn't.

I suddenly remembered that I had fallen to sleep earlier and never woke up, so I must be dreaming.  Knowing this, I decided to start a conversation with the woman and she suddenly became friendly with me and was no longer annoying.

Somehow, at some point during the conversation I picked up the idea that the woman wanted to help me, and I chose to let her and followed her.  On the way, I pondered the purpose of what she was telling me do.  We walked into a wooded area where two more women were present.  The first woman lay on the ground and somehow signalled to me that I should crouch down.

I assumed that she wanted sex, but after a short kiss, she nudged me away towards her legs.  I was going to go down on her, but she pushed me away with her feet.  She instructed me to lick her feet (although she was wearing black plastic shoes) to which I enquired why.  She told me that doing so would increase my will power, which seemed totally logical to me, so I did.  The other two women were just acting very strange, although I do not remember details of what they were doing.

I awoke in a false awakening, losing the lucidity, and was on a passenger jet.  Each seat on the plane had a toilet built in and everyone there was taking a crap.  There was an assumption in my mind that everyone (including me) had taken a pill or something, but each one was a slight variant on the last, as part of some experiment.  One of the guys seemed to have really bad diarea.  There was some weird hand-held X-Ray machines that the flight attendants were carrying and three of them walked up to the guy and were pointing the X-Ray machines at the guy.


_Dream 169 (Lucid Dream): "See How Real Everything Is!"_

I was with my parents in Amsterdam, for only one night.  We were walking down a street near the red light district that I was familiar with, although it was entirely different in the dream.  My dad decided that we should walk underneath a strangely shaped building, where some steep wooden steps were present, and up the steps.

We climbed the steps which lead through a trapdoor into the building, and a room that was decorated in bright red and orange.  It appeared to be a cross between a restuarant and a large house and there were lots of people sat around randomly placed round wooden tables eating.

The owners of the place invited us in, which gave me the impression that we had somehow invaded someones private property without realising it.  But he said that we wouldn't understand anything that was happening at the party because everyone was speaking German.  We decided to leave the building, but left through the front entrance, which was opposite to the side that we came in.

Once outside, I tried to determine where we were so that we could find our way back to the red light district, but I did not recognise the area at all, and something seemed wrong about my assumption with regards to the layout, since we should have been there.

The streets seemed quiet, dull and empty.  The area was fairly hilly with grassy patches and randomly arranged roads.  There were dull looking factory buildings and houses, and we could see a pile of rubble and concrete in the middle of a road, next to which lay a tall pile of sand.

We decided to walk up this road and my parents walked around the pile of sand whilst I decided to run up it and over to the other side.  It was about twice my height, and as I ran up, I fell over in the sand with my head facing the way we had just came, lying on my front.

I realised at this point that I was dreaming and felt very relaxed, and let myself sink into the sand so that my whole body was buried in it whilst my head was sticking out the side.  lying in the sand, feeling the weight of it above me.  I allowed myself to sink deeper into the sand pile until I may aswell have been lying on the road with the sand pile on top of me.  The sand felt very heavy and I was totally unable to move and felt very relaxed.

The scene changed spontaneously whilst I maintained the lucidity and I was floating and rotating in my room at my parents house, now free of the sand.  I grasped physically contact with my room and gravity returned.

The room was dimly lit because the curtains were closed and I thought that the dream must be fairly weak, so I tried to open the curtains of the large window.  On the expectation that something would prevent me from opening the curtains because my mind would not be able to create the light, I found that as I pulled one curtain open, it would pull the other curtain along with it, not allowing a gap.  I tried this a couple more times whilst looking away from the curtains with the same result before pulling both apart forcefully, finally opening them.

I was surprised at the brightness and realness of the morning daylight outside and opened the window, which opened like the small window (the large window does not open in reality), noticing the detail like the reflection in the glass.  I was naked, but didn't want to waste dream time getting dressed, so I jumped out of the window to the front garden of the house and jumped over the hedge.

There were several dream characters around, including a postman a couple of houses away, a young girl who appeared to be walking to school another guy who I do not remember.  They did not take any notice of the fact that I was not wearing anything and I did not feel embarrased.

I walked towards the postman and asked him "Are you in a dream?" and he said yes.  I decided to go somewhere else and walked to the corner at the end of the street that leads up the hill towards the town centre.  I stood on the corner just staring back at the street where my parents house is, noticing how amazingly bright and realistic everything was.  Everything looked, felt and sounded so entirely real that I was unable to notice a single difference in the scene compared to waking life.  I could even feel the cold of the tempreture being as it is winter.  I was utterly amazed at the realness, and how the novelty of the realness of the dream hallucination never seems to wear off.

I walked back down the street, talking to myself about the dream, and thinking about the possibility of my waking self saying the same things, and how it might be possible to record it.  As I walked down the street, I jumped several metres into the air, doing a forward somersault and landing on my feet, whilst thinking of what to do.  I thought that it would be interesting to get a character into the dream, but wondered where I might find one.  So I decided to visit my neighbours as dream characters and knock on their doors.  I was initially going to go to the house attatched to my parents, but thought that it might be more interesting to go to the house on the other side around the corner.

As I was going there, I jumped for some reason, and the jump went a bit out of controlled.  I went extremely high into the sky until the streets were like a tiny map.  I tried to maintain focus on where I had jumped from so that I might be able to control my fall and land there, but it was hard to maintain focus because the scene somehow looked strange and seemed to flicker.  Only a small area of several streets around the origin of the dream scene appeared to exist whilst there was nothing at all after that, just a blue void.

Unfortunetly I wasn't able to control where I was falling and ended up falling off the edge of the map into the blue void.  After a few seconds, the map regenerated itself below me again, only now it was an entirely different location and I did not recognise the street layout.  It looked like an industrial area.  I was a little dissappointed at not being able to visit my neighbours in the dream.

I tried to control the fall so that I would land on a street again, but I was still unable to control the fall and fell off the edge of the map once again.  Everything faded to black and I re-appeared back in my room at my parents house.

The dream seemed very fuzzy now and seemed to be fading.  I walked across my room and looked at the wall.  The wall paper was entirely different, although I didn't notice this as unusual, and was composed of lots of small but varying sized and randomly arranged brightly coloured overlapping rectangles against a white background.  As I moved closer to the wall to examine it in detail, it was as though the dream was unable to create the necessary detail and the wall just flashed lots of similar patterns randomly at a very high speed on the wall, almost like a strange screensaver.

Shortly after, I had a false awakening, or the scene changed and I lost the lucidity.  I was in a dark, large factory-like room that I believed to be part of my university.  I assumed that I was there to work on an assignment, and one of my lecturers was announcing something about the assignment over a PA system.  The assignment apparently had something to do with furries and buses, and was something about simulating crashing a bus.  Part of the announcement was talking about one of the lecturers (who was referred to as "the princaple"), saying that whether we had to do a certain task as part of the assignment was at his discretion.

A large red bus crashed into a large door at the front of the building, which I thought was fairly normal, and I walked into a small room at the corner of the factory, where some of my friends from uni were.  They were using a computer and one of them told me that he was trying to create 3D models of furries because he wasn't very good at drawing them.  I made reference to another one of my friends, but got his name wrong, although I did not notice this until I woke up very shortly after.


*Dream 170 (Lucid Dream): "Struggling To Maintain The Dream"*

I suddenly realised that I was falling asleep and was about to dream, as I felt incredibly relaxed.  I lay on my front and pressed my face against the pillow and sank through the pillow to a small area underneath my bed that resembled a tiny room, with light and random objects in it.

I then returned to my bed and got out, knowing that I was dreaming.  The rooms were not very bright and I thought that the dream would not be very stable and would stay dim, but as I went to the landing to switch the light on, I found that it worked perfectly well.  I rubbed my hands together and then spun around in an effort to stablise and improve the quality of the dream, before descending the stairs.  The spin seemed a bit unusual, but otherwise everything was fine.

As I nearly reached the bottom of the stairs, which were fairly dark, my dad came into the hallway.  I realised that I hadn't got dressed and then started to ponder the idea that I could be sleepwalking and my dad might really be there, but didn't care enough about the idea and dismissed it.  I started talking to my dad:

_Me: "Are you asleep?"
My dad: "No, why?"
Me: "I'm dreaming you know."
My dad: "Yes, you do look a bit out of it."_

I went back up the stairs, not knowing what to do and went into the bathroom.  The room was quite different to normal, the light switch was on the opposite side of the doorway to reality and the walls were dark red.  The scenario of the dream began play out in such a way as to fade the dream, like my hair would fall in front of my eyes blocking my vision, and then the lights would go dimmer, and I tried as hard as I could to maintain it by spinning around and rubbing my hands together, but nothing worked and it seemed that the end was inevitable, so I eventually gave in and allowed myself to wake.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 171: "Staying With A Japanese Family"*

I was in a strange building complex that didn't seem to have any exits to an outside world.  It was coloured in mostly pastel blues, purples and pinks and an assumption was in my mind that it was Valentines day.  I don't remember any specific lighting, as I remember that the entire area seemed to be lit more-or-less uniformly.

The area consisted of many randomly arranged steps, corridors and sections with tables that appeared to be restuarants and there were lots of couples sat at the tables eating.  I was carrying something with me in a box as a present for someone, although I didn't know who and I don't remember what the box was.

Eventually I went up some stairs and into a restuarant area where my family was and sat at a round table.  I don't remember anything after this until an entirely different section of the dream.

I was in a room that appeared to be my parents living room in the layout that it used to be, but I assumed the house in which I was in to belong to a Japanese family that I was staying with.  There were about 6 Japanese people, my brother and my brother's girlfriend.

My bro and his girlfriend were both doing some Japanese crossword puzzles from a puzzle book to try and learn Japanese whilst I was learning Japanese from a small blue book that was meant specifically to teach it.

The Japanese people were playing card games and board games, although I don't specifically remember any of the details of the games that they were playing.

I suggested that we should all play Mahjong, but they didn't seem to know what I was talking about, except for one of the Japanese girls who was about the same age as me.  My brother made a comment, saying "Is that the game where they you take your clothes off if you lose?", which I thought sounded quite bad to the Japanese people since I had suggested playing it, so I tried to explain that this was only how the games on MAME worked and that you didn't need to play it like that, just like you can play Poker and Strip Poker.  I woke up shortly after this.


*Dream 172: "Annoying Hyperactive Girl"*

I have a memory at the beginning of this dream of being with my brother and his girlfriend and we were looking through magazines that were describing events, such as shows and musicals that were happening in a certain place.

I don't remember very much detail, but I remember seeing a full page advertisement for a musical that was based on a C64 game that I used to like and being very surprised that they would make a musical of it.  The advertisedment was on a black background with the name in red and the image relating to it was in white, black and red, although I don't remember what the image was.  I shown the ad to my brother and his girlfriend.  I also remember seeing very small ads on other pages, like those seen in a newspaper for porn-related live shows and one particular ad based around a dominatrix theme.  There is probably a middle part to this dream that I don't remember, but somehow the scenario changed entirely.

I was on the concourse at my university, although it was very different to how it is in reality (all the machines were running Linux instead of Windows), where a very hyperactive girl kept pestering me and some guy who was sat at the computer next to me to allow her to log-in using our accounts.  I seem to recall that she had either been banned on her own account or had forgotten her password.

Eventually, to get her to shut up, I decided to log her in on another machine using my account and was surprised to find that the keyboard layout was set to dvorak rather than qwerty, and assumed that the last person to use the machine must've left it like that.

I logged in with the intention of monitoring her from another machine to ensure that she didn't do anything she shouldn't under my account, but realised that I had forgotten to make a note of her IP address so that I would be able to connect to her machine via VNC.  She started Skype very quickly and had two conversations going already by the time I asked her to use the computer whilst I checked the IP address, but I woke before I could check it.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 173: "Shrunk"*

My memory of this dream is very vague.  I was in a very large room and I had apparently been shrunk to a few inches high, and therefore all objects to me were in giant form.  There seemed to be some pre-determined sequence of events that were to take place in the dream.  I seem to remember being in some kind of transparent container and being moved around the room.  There was a woman in the room (who was not shrunk) who picked me up and dropped me on her face where she was lying down and I thought she was going to swallow me, but she didn't, and I just landed on her closed lips and she picked me up again.  I had no fear despite this; the pre-determined feel of the dream actually gave me anticipation and excitement.  I also remember being placed in a container of orange-red liquid, perhaps a cup or a bowl, but don't remember much specific.  I cannot remember much else.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 174: "The Car With A Mind"*

My memory of this is fairly vague.  I went to sleep in the room at my parents house at night.  It felt like several hours later that I woke up, and I seem to remember there being some events during the night where my brother was moving around in his bed and seemed irritated.  He told me that he ate some of my chocolate that he found, and I thought that he must have ate my mushroom chocolate without realising it.

When I woke in the morning, I looked out of the bathroom window and my dads car was on the back garden driving all by itself.  It seemed to want to cause as much damage as possible and kept ramming into the walls and the house.  I was afraid to go outside in case the car would chase after me.

My brother got up and I told him to check it out, so he went downstairs and looked out of the kitchen window, but for some reason it was too low to see it properly.  I went back upstairs and suddenly had a thought.  I shouted to my brother as I climbed the stairs; _"I could be dreaming you know, but I haven't checked yet."_.  Despite this, I did not become lucid, although I was fairly sure by now that whatever was happening, I was safe from harm.

As I continued to watch out of the bathroom window, the car ran onto the patio, knocking the little wall down, turned around and then tried to drive back up over the wall and onto the grass, but somehow, the car flipped over vertical and got impaled into the ground so that it couldn't move.  I was relieved that it was stuck and therefore no threat anymore.  I awoke shortly after this.

----------


## MartinB

This dream occured the night after my first experience with Salvia Divinorum.


*Dream 175 (Lucid Dream): "Plush?  Plastic?  Purple?  Green?"*

I can't remember the location, but there was an arcade machine there and me and my brother were playing it.  It was a classic-style vertical scrolling shoot-em-up and had a relatively modern 2D visual style.  It had 5 levels that you could start on and me, my brother and someone else were trying out the different levels of the game in turns.  I remember the game being quite difficult, but somehow more enjoyable than the vast majority of shoot-em-up games.

Later, I was at a party that seemed to be taking place in some strange school.  I had brought with me my Sonic plushy and a purple dinosaur plushy that belonged to my brother.  The party seemed to be coming to an end and everyone was leaving.

Before each person left, they would go to a large hall with a huge table in the centre that was stacked up with various items, such as toys, games, lunch boxes and other things.  It seemed as though people were retrieving their belongings from the table before leaving the party.  There were benches stacked up around the edge of the hall for people to sit on whilst they were waiting, or whilst they were looking for their belongings.

Whilst I stood looking at the table, I felt someone grab hold of me from behind and pull me over to the bench at the side of my room.  It was my cousin, who I see only very rarely and I was quite surprised and happy to see her there.  Likewise, she seemed happy to see me, even though we never really got along or talked very much in real life.  We were happily chatting for a few minutes, although I can't remember anything that was said, and after a while, she asked me why I was there.

I tried to remember and then suddenly realised, and said that I needed to find something of my brother's that I had lost and then remembered the dinosaur.  I thought that it must be on the table, but for some reason I pictured it as a green plastic dinosaur rather than a purple plushy one.  I told my cousin to hang on a moment, whilst I walked down to the table, which by now was looking fairly empty, and looked for the green plastic dinosaur, but I was unable to find it.  There were a couple of green plastic objects on the table, but they were not dinosaurs.

I then started to think very hard about why it wasn't there, and noticed that something didn't seem quite right.  I was starting to feel a bit confused about the dinosaur.  I thought to myself; "Hang on a minute, wasn't it a plushy dinosaur?  Why would I be looking for a plastic dinosaur?".  But I couldn't find the green plushy dinosaur amongst the other objects and returned to the bench where my cousin was.

I talk to my cousin for a minute or so whilst again I started to wonder about the dinosaur and then it occurred to me that the dinosaur was purple, not green.  I really start wondering why I am becoming so confused about this and start talking to my cousin about it.  I said "I can't see it, but I can't remember if it was green, or if it was purple, or if it was plushy, or if it was plastic...  It's so weird that I can't remember something like that" and I suddenly realised that there were no other explanations: I am dreaming.  This is a dream.

I said to my cousin: "Hey, hang on a minute...  this is a dream!" and she seemed to be very happy to know this.  My cousin and I immediately became naked (or it just simply occured to me that we were both already naked, it wasn't a concious influence on my part in either case) and we stood up, embraced and kissed deeply whilst stumbling over the benches at the side of the large hall.  We began having sex whilst standing up on one of the benches, and as we did everything began to fade to darkness.  The hall became almost pitch-black and I could only see the dark blue night sky through a high open window in the hall as I fell to the floor with my cousin on top of me.  I knew that the darkness meant that the dream would not last much longer, and we continued sex and kissing for a very short time until I reached orgasm, at which point I immediately woke up.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 176: "A New Job"*

I do not remember much of this dream other than I had just started a new job as a software developer in a large office.  The company seemed to be quite pretentious and "management driven", despite being a software company.

The office was bright white in colour and had portable walls creating cubicles.  I was unsure what I was supposed to be doing, but the managers there thought that I should know exactly what to do and should be getting to work.  I ended up pissing off the manager there in an argument.

I had a false awakening at some point and was riding on a bus.  I was talking to a friend from university about the dream that I'd just had when I realised that I had my iAudio on me.  I took the iAudio out and began recording my the dream as I was telling my friend about it.  I thought that I must've simply fallen asleep on the bus.

For some reason I recall noting two specific numbers during the dream, one of which was 61001 and the other was a very large number (in the millions) that I do not remember.  I thought that there was some reason that I should remember those numbers.


*Dream 177 (Lucid Dream): "Fired From A New Job"*

I was in a strange place that resembled an office block.  I was apparently beginning a new job as a programmer with this new company, but the company did not seem to understand much about programmers or respect the way that they work.  My dad was also starting work there for some reason.

I cannot remember much about what happened within the company, only that I was talking to my dad and then left the room at some point.

I had the sensation of being chased by something or someone, so I went through several doors and eventually reached what I believed to be a basement, but it did not look anything like a basement.  At first, it was like a large changing room, but it also had toilets in it.  I went into one of the cubicles to hide * but eventually came back out.

At first, I thought that I had accidently walked into the womens changing rooms by mistake, but learned somehow that there were not separate changing rooms for men and women and that everyone used the same changing rooms.  I walked over to a sink where I washed my hands.

I do not remember much after that.  There was some game happening in the basement.  The basement was in the form of a large 'U' shaped room that resembled part of a castle.  Even though it was supposed to be a basement, it was exposed to the outside, as there was no ceiling.

After this, I remembered my job and decided to return to the office room where I had been before, but on the way up, I heard an announcement stating that me and my dad had been fired.  I assumed that this was because I was messing around in the basement instead of working, and that my dad had been fired because he was related to me and had been talking to me earlier.

On the way through the main corridor back to the office was a very futuristic room.  It had some small doors that lead into a lift that was used to reach the office.

As I waited for the lift, I noticed that people kept coming down the lift, but I wasn't able to get into the lift before the doors closed.  Eventually, after a couple of tries, I noticed that the lift had a display on the door that would identify who was inside the lift.  The display was identifying a non-human being of super-natural capalitilies.  It was a wolf-like cyborg creature that had machine guns built into it's arms.  I got worried, because I assumed that the company had send this creature to get rid of me, having been fired, so I turned and ran.

The room was like a large library with a few random people around.  I assumed that the creature was not intelligent, and would first attack the people closest, so I made sure I was well away from other people.  Nevertheless, I ran through several doors and onto the street outside the building.  It was a fairly strange run-down city street, but it seemed fairly normal to me.  I continued to run along the street and outside the city that I was in and into the countryside.  I started imagining that the best means of escape would be a helicopter, and then realised that I was able to fly.

I jumped into air and as I began to fly, I suddenly realised that I was experiencing a dream.  I continued to fly over the countryside for several minutes.  I noticed that the clouds below me were 'flattened' onto the ground, very much like a SNES mode 7 effect, as though someone from the ground would see the clouds on the grass.  I flew around for a while, trying to imagine large 3D objects to form on the ground far below me, but nothing worked.  Eventually, after some flying around, I woke up.


*Dream 178 (Lucid Dream): "Insight Into Words"*

I was in my room, drifting off to sleep, thinking about the big things (life, death, universe, etc.).  As I fell asleep, I was in my room once again, except that my room was very different to normal, yet at the time I couldn't really tell how it was different.  The curtains and bed sheets were decorated with colourful rainbow and black fractal artwork and everything was generally much more colourful than it is in real life.

I must've been falling to sleep again within the dream, as I remember lying in my bed and having a very unusual control over the movement of my pupils.  I have horizontal nystagmus in waking life, and yet I was able to very easily and precisely move my pupils vertically without any effort or strain.  As I moved my eyes up, I noticed that there was a light source behind me.  I let myself quickly drift off to sleep.

After I fell asleep, I appeared in a large room, knowing that I was dreaming.  I had an intense and profound feeling of understanding and insight into anything that anyone could say to me.  The room seemed to be a kind of indoor basketball stadium, but instead of basketball, it was for something else entirely.  I was in the centre where the court would be.  There was a guy there in the middle who seemed to be the host of the show who was demonstrating his ability to mind-read.  He announced that he needed a volunteer, so I decided to do so and asked him if he could test my ability to see insight into written words.

He agreed and there was a big floating lit up advertisement billboard for HMV in large pink words in the centre of the stadium.  The guy was using the phrase on the advertisement as the example.  He would give me each word and I would attempt to describe it as quickly as possible and in as much detail as possible.  I can only remember the first word, which was "Inner", and cannot remember any of the descriptions that I gave, only that I actually impressed myself with them with my accuracy.  I also remember when he got to HMV, which was the last thing in the phrase, thinking it was funny to make a sarcastic comment about how it was just a brand name and had no meaning, and revealing it for what it was to the audience.

After this, he started talking about something else and I thought there was going to be some kind of hockey game or gladiators game.  I started to wonder what kind of sport would be awesome to play in a lucid dream, but couldn't really come up with anything, when I remembered the advanced lucid task on the DreamViews Lucid Experiences forum.  I decided to give it a try, but I needed to get outside first.

I somehow managed to project my body backwards through sheer power of will and came out of the building.  It was night time outside and the weather seemed calm.  I flew wrecklessly into the black sky above the city scape, which was lit by orange street lights and white lights from the windows of buildings below.  I flew on my front and tried to will the lightning to hit my back from above so as to make it easier (this way, I wouldn't need to actually see it), but I only felt a very slight shock of energy to my back and did not hear anything at all.  I continued to attempt the summoning of lightning for a few minutes until I woke up, but wasn't able to do it because the night just seemed too calm.

I think that I may have awoken back into the fractal colourful decorated dream room before waking up again.  Even if I did, it was very short.

Another false awakening occured and I got up.  My mother was on the landing and I made a comment, like "Wow, how many times have I got up now and seen you on the landing?", when I suddenly noticed a big black rat thing at the bottom of the stairs.  I said to my mother; "What the hell is that?" and she just said "Oh, it's just a rat.".

The rat quickly climbed the stairs and came into my room, and I started panicking and my mum shouted to me to catch it.  I ran over to the opposite corner of the room where the rat had gone and it ran back along the floor and through the door to the landing again where it had came from.

As I looked down the stairs where I thought the rat had gone, I noticed a strange scorpion thing on the stairs.  It looked quite dangerous so I was trying to stay away from it, but it seemed to be following me.  I managed to get past it and went into the living room, where my dad was cleaning up.  The room looked very tidy, like all the furniture looked very shiny and I thought that he must have been cleaning for sometime, so I began to wonder why we would have these strange animals roaming around our house, before I finally woke up for real.


*Dream 179 (Lucid Dream): "Appreciating The Fractal Nature Of Time And Life"*

I was with my parents in the town centre and something didn't feel quite right.  I made a comment regarding this to my parents, but they seemed disinterested.  As we went into a WHSmiths store, I was looking at an oval shop logo at the opposite side of the precinct.  As I looked, the oval just shrunk and disappeared and then popped back into place, really casually as though it always did it.  I said to my parents; "I'm really starting to feel weird now and I'm hallucinating and I think I should go home."

My parents insisted that we go into WHSmith, so we did, and we went upstairs.  But the upstairs was completely different to real life.  It was just a big empty room with boxes and products randomly scattered all over the place, but none of us seemed to notice anything out of the ordinary.  For some reason, at this point I was imagining telling my parents that there was "another downstairs".

After this, we went into a Wilkinsons store, which had a very different layout to normal, but otherwise looked quite realistic.  I went up some stairs to the first-floor, but then decided to go back down using a lift.  When I got off the lift, the whole store looked different and I started to wonder how it had all changed and why I couldn't find my parents.

I wanted to buy some pens, and found some pens that looked like some Microsoft pens that I seen recently in real life, only they were black instead of light blue and didn't say Microsoft on them.  After I had picked them up, I realised that I had accidently picked them up from the conveyer at a checkout and thought that someone would be annoyed at me for taking something that they wanted to buy, but no-one seemed to say anything.

I wasn't sure where I was supposed to pay for the pens as the checkouts were in really random places and there were no-one sitting at them.  I walked all the way to the other end of the store and walked into a small outside area with some steps leading up to a door into the floor above.  There was a window by the door above and I could see my parents through it.  I then realised that the lift must have actually taken me down two floors to a basement section of the shop and that was why it was different.

I went up the steps and into the ground floor again where my parents were and commented to them that I didn't know that the store had a basement section as well as the ground- and first-floors, and they already seemed to know about it and told me that it was for the spares and stuff.

I can't really remember what happened after that, only that I was at my parents house, it was night time and I was getting ready to go back to my university house.  I was thinking that the weekend had gone really fast and thinking about how the speed of life really does get quicker as you get older, and considering what Terence Mckenna spoke about when he talks about the idea of a force pulling us into the future, causing the speed of time to increase, and it seemed to make complete sense.

I was trying to lock the back door by using some strange device that screwed into the door, but it kept falling out and wouldn't lock.  I then remembered that the door also had the normal key lock and decided to lock the door using that instead.  Whilst I was doing this, I heard the smoke alarm in the house go off for a couple of seconds, but nothing was cooking and my dad had gone upstairs to the toilet, so I went into the dining room to see if I could see what had set the smoke alarm off.

I noticed a something moving on the dining room table, about the size of a rat, but I didn't see what it was, as it was underneath a lot of random junk and pieces of paper that were on the table, and did not appear to be visible in any case.  I decided that I should let my dad know about it and went upstairs to tell him.

As I got to the top of the stairs and noticed that the bathroom was totally different.  There were strange, impossible reflections on the wall by the door and the bath was on the wrong side and it just looked totally weird.  My dad was just lying in an empty bath with his clothes on and the door open and I shouted over to him from the stairs: "I was just about to tell you something, but now I think I'm dreaming now.".

He just said "Oh right." and I walked over and said something else, but I had a false awakening immediately after, losing the lucidity.

I awoke in my room and the whole room was very empty compared to real life.  I walked over to the desk and picked up my iAudio to record the dream, but awoke for real shortly after this.


*Dream 180 (Lucid Dream): "Panicking And Rioting"*

I was at my parent's house and my mother woke me up.  I have a vague memory of being in a church at some point, which is unusual as I have rarely ever been to a church.  I got up out of my bed and suddenly thought to myself that something wasn't quite right and I was probably dreaming.

I tried to check if I was dreaming, so I asked my mother to look at me in the eyes to check the details, but she looked entirely real.  But then I noticed that I was only about half the height of my mother and had to look up at her as though I was very young, which gave away the fact that I was dreaming.  After this, I had false awakening and lost the lucidity.

My mother came into the room, but she looked kinda different.  She was talking about something, although I do not remember any details about this, only that she told me that it was quarter past ten.

I then asked her something, but for some reason, my mother answered from the landing, saying that the person who had just been talking to me was my brother.  I looked at him and it just seemed to make sense that I could mistake my brother for my mother.  Needless to say, my brother looked very different, with ginger-blond light hair and did not actually look like either my brother or my mother at all, but I still assumed that he was my brother.

Later, I went into the town centre with my mum and my bro and went into a WHSmith store.  The store was in the same place as reality but the interior was very different, as it seemed quite messy and the isles ran at perpendicular to how they are in real life.  There were all sorts of strange objects and books on the shelves.  My bro and my mum decided to stay in there for a while whilst I went to look around somewhere else.

I went out of the shop and into the precinct and walked towards the square where Home Bargains and Jack Fultons are.  I noticed two of my old friends from school there who are twins and talked to them, when one of them suddenly pointed out that something was on fire.

I looked over the Home Bargains store into the distance where I could see flames coming out from a building.  I got a little worried and shortly after noticed behind some trees that the first floor at the corner of the much closer Jack Fulton's shop was also on fire.  The fire seemed to spread quickly and there was a sense of panic amongst the people, like an "every man for himself" mentality, as no-one seemed interested in explaining what was going on and no-one was doing anything to help, but just running around.  Shortly after, the Home Bargains store also went up in flames and the fire seemed to be spreading quickly along the precinct.  It seemed like there was no way to stop what was happening and I had a sense that this was happening all over the country and not just where I was.

I went back into WHSmith were my bro and my mum were.  I noticed around me that there were many people who had been in the shop during the break out of the fire did not even realise what was happening whilst those who did were looting, but doing so in a stealthy manner by sneaking around so as not to alert others in a selfish attempt to get as much as they could for themselves.  Someone in the shop mentioned that one of my friends from university was missing and I suddenly thought that I had to get home.

I left the store once again and the panic had increased noticably.  People were running around and even fighting each other, and when I reached the high street, well away from the fire, cars and buses were being driven into people and into other vehicles.  Several cars aimed for me and I dodged one of them, whilst another one hit me, but I realised that something wasn't quite right when I was able to push the car out of the way (al-beit, with a lot of force).  As pushed the car around, another larger car seemed to deliberately ram into it and ploughed it along the road, so as to hit a wider area of people.

I eventually got to the hill at the residential estate and away from the rioting.  As I approached the top of the hill, I noticed a lot of water, and tried to slide along it in order to get across the street quicker.  The water seemed to somehow pick me up and wash me away from the rioting and upwards to the top of the hill before dissapating into a puddle on the ground.  I started running down the hill towards my house as I woke up.


*Dream 181: "Date With A Singer?"*

It was night time and I was in Derby by myself.  I dinstinctly remember a feeling of having just arrived there from another place, but do not remember anything prior to this in the dream.

There were about 5 or 6 drunk guys around who seemed to be getting into fights with each other and it was very hard to see because there were no street lights.  I decided that I needed to get somewhere safe as quickly as possible and realised that I was at a pub that I was familiar with called The Surgery and that I had about 25 pounds in my back pocket (although I recognised neither the outside location nor the pub from waking life).

I went inside and the pub was extremely cosy and small, with settees and chairs, but only enough to accomodate about 12 people.  There was one fairly bright light source that seemed to have a quick drop off over distance, much like a bright candle.  The room was almost as small as someone's living room.  There were only about 4 peop in the pub seemed, whom all seemed quite welcoming and I sat down at the opposite end of the room nearby a girl who was dressed like she was into rock and metal and was about my age.  There was music playing from a radio nearby.

Me and the girl had a short conversation:

_Her: "Do you like this music?"
Me: "Yes, it's really good.  I really like how the sound is unique and has a really sharp quality."
Her: "Thanks, it's my band, I'm the singer in it!"_

These were not the exact words, but I remember that I was able to be unusually articulate in describing the music compared to how I might do in waking life.  I remember noticing that the vocalist in the music was male, but assumed that they must have more than one singer.  The music finished and another track started, which I immediately recognised as "With or Without You" by U2.

_Me: "This is U2 isn't it?"
Her: "Wow, you recognised that very fast!"
Me: "Yes, U2 has a very unique reverbing guitar sound that they use in many of the songs."
Her: "Yes, I agree.  U2 are very cool."_

She seemed to be quite impressed with my ability to recognise and describe music, but I was unsure whether she was just saying that for the sake of conversation, and then I remembered that she said that she was in a band and continued:

_Me: "Oh, by the way, I play the keyboard."
Her: "Really?  That's cool!"_

She seemed to become really interested and enthusiastic to talk more with me at this point, when I noticed that she had a friend who was sitting next to her.  She started talking to her friend, and I vaguely heard her friend said something to her:

_Her Friend: "See how he is.  Get a taste of him."
Her: "Okay."_

She turned to me and cheerfully gestured me to come forward towards her.

_Her: "Come here."
Me: "Yes?"_

Our faces met and we started kissing passionately, but given her friends comment, it felt as though she was administering some sort of test.  It was very different to any kissing that I have previously experienced during a dream, as she seemed very enthusiastic and pushed her tounge into my mouth with some force as we moved together.  We had our hands on each other's legs and body, and after a minute or so, we stopped kissing.  She looked happy and excited.

_Her: "So I'll see you at six then?"
Me: "Yes, that sounds good to me!"_

I assumed that she wanted to see me for a date or something, but I was in no hurry to leave.  We started kissing passionately again as before as I fell onto the sofa with her.

After a minute or two, we stopped kissing and as I opened my eyes, I realised that everything had changed.  The room was no longer the pub it was before, but was now a strange child's bedroom (much like my own from when I was young) with only me in it.  It was the same shape as the pub and was equally as densely furnished as the pub, but looked a little messy, with Christmas lights hanging from bunk beds in the corner.  I looked down to see what I had been kissing and there was a weird looking black plastic square thing with a protrusion in the middle that stuck up and some realistic looking pink lips on the end.  I thought that I must've been high on Salvia or something and not realised and was a little disappointed, but took the situation to be otherwise entirely normal.  I woke up shortly after this.


*Dream 182: "Just A Moment..."*

I don't recall much from this dream.  It was a bright day and I was in a large bedroom that I did not recognise with a large lady of about 35 years old who I believed that I knew.   The room looked fairly generic, with light foggy green walls, gray carpet, light golden-brown furniture and light blue bed sheets.

I assumed that the woman was a prostitute and that I had paid her to be with her for two hours.  I remember thinking that I had already been there for more than two hours, but every time we were about to start the session, something would come up, or she would remember something that she had forgot, like the door wasn't locked or wasn't closed, or the curtains hadn't been closed, or she had to do something with her mobile phone, or whatever (I don't remember anything specific, these are just examples).  Despite believing that I had already been with her for 2 hours and 15 minutes, I had a sense of trust in her that she would provide the service that I had paid for once everything was sorted out.  I woke up before anything happened between us.


*Dream 183 (Lucid Dream): "Sensation of Lucid Walking"*

I believed that I was very close to falling asleep at my parents house and into a REM state and allowed myself to relax into this state.  I noticed how the feeling of letting my arms and legs relax into the floating sensation felt very nice.  I kept my eyes closed and watched an image of my room form in the darkness of the back of my eyelids.  The image was fairly monochromatic, in shades of dark orange and black, almost as though it was night time and the orange light was that of the street light from outside.

I remained still whilst waiting for the image to form and become clearer, and eventually it became my dim morning lit room with closed curtains, and as I opened my dream eyes, it looked just as it did during my waking life, yet I knew that I was dreaming.  I decided to get up and explore.  I walked out of my room and into the bathroom.  I noticed the sensation of my feet against the carpet in my room and on the landing, and the hard floor of the bathroom.

I decided to lay down on the bathroom floor with some strange expectation that something would happen.  The floor felt very hard against my head, almost as though my head was gently bouncing against it.  After a few seconds, I decided to get up and go back to my bed.  It seemed like the dream was beginning to fade.

I lay on my bed, trying to impose my will to make someone appear, but it wasn't working at all.  My expectation simply didn't feel strong enough for it to have an effect.  I realised that I was going to wake up very shortly and as the scene faded, I noticed a sparkly quality to my field of vision, like small white dots would flash, as though my entire field of vision had been sparsely scattered with glitter.  I thought that I must have had my eyes open in the waking world and that this was the light breaking through the dream hallucination, and shortly after this, I woke up.

The room was brightly lit and I was lying on the other side of the bed to what I remember falling asleep on and started to wonder about that.  But as I woke up for a second time, I realised that the first one had been a false awakening, and I was in the place where I had fallen asleep.


*Dream 184: "March 31th, 2006: Beginning of WWIII"*

I was sat on my bed in my room at my parents house, where my brother, brother's girlfriend and my cousin were.  My dad had just left for work in his car.  My cousin was sat just by my brothers wardrobe whilst my brother and his girlfriend were sat on my brother's bed.  We were all sat around talking about things that I don't recall.  My cousin was playing C64 tunes on a guitar, which I was really impressed by because he was playing them really well, even though he doesn't play guitar in real life.  I only remember one tune for definite, which was from the game Thrust, others were possibly Warhawk and Wizardry, but I'm not certain.

Anyways, I heard something from outside a looked out of the window by my bed.  I could see several black hovercraft vehicles that resembled helicopters, although I did not see them in detail.  As soon as I saw this, the vehicles began released a huge cloud of black smoke into the sky, covering the sky entirely, making the outside world as dark as a cloudy night.  The entire room went dark, since no light was on, and a voice that sounded as though it was coming through a megaphone echoed outside.

The voice was making a sudden and surprise declaration of war from South Korea on the U.K. and apparently these vehicles were a secret weapon.  The announcement went on for a minute or two, but it was very muffled and I couldn't tell what most of it was saying.  I got incredibly worried and lay back on my bed.  I considered for a moment that I could be dreaming, but everything just seemed entirely too real to be a dream, so I dismissed the thought.

As I lay back, I noticed that I could see well defined patterns in my vision, like a circle with lines coming out of it.  It was not very bright, but it was definitely there, and a feeling of reassurance came from it, despite the horrifying situation that I had just witnessed outside.  I put this phenomenon down to a reaction by my mind in response to the unusual situation, and did not consider that it was due to a dream.

By now, someone in the room had turned the light on and we could see again.  I had been worried that the attack may have left us without electricity, but it seemed that this was not the case.  Day had turned to night very fast and there was a sense of worry amongst us.  I looked out of the window at the black-smoke filled sky, wondering what it was and why South Korea would suddenly declare war on us and attack residential estates.  As I wondered how long the smoke would take to dissapate, it began to act very strangely.  The smoke seemed to attract into itself to form large balls of a thick black oily liquid substance that fell from the sky.  The oily liquid soaked everything in sight, and I started to worry whether it was some kind of acid that would melt the houses, but nothing seemed to happen and the sky quickly became clear again.

I decided to check out the Internet to see what had happened.  For some reason, I suddenly had the idea that this date had been the predicted by Terence Mckenna as the start of the last war of humanity and decided to check to confirm this (to my knowledge, Terence Mckenna actually made no such prediction, but my dream mind was saying otherwise).

I went downstairs to were the computer was.  My mother was sat in the living room.  Istead of a computer, there was a paperback book that had a URL bar in one of the pages near the front.  The book seemed to be filled full of random pictures, advertisements and other random things, much like a densely packed newspaper.  It seemed entirely normal for me to access the web by writing the URL into the address box in the book, but each time I tried to write news.bbc.co.uk, the address would changed and I kept getting confused.  Eventually, I decided to try searching Google, but again, each time I would write something, it would change and none of the results that shown up were relevant.

Recalling my earlier idea about the prediction for this date, I asked my mother what the date was.  She said that she would check and I followed her to the bottom of the stairs where the calendar is.  She told me that it was the 31th March, and I immediately recognised this as the date of Terence Mckenna's prediction (again, I don't know why this would be).  I ran back to where the 'web book' was and decided to search for information about Terence Mckenna's prediction in the hope that we might be able to find out what to expect to happen, but I could no longer find the URL box in the book.  My mother kept telling me in was in the middle of the book, but I was convinced that it was near the front.  I remember that there was a cardboard pop-up right in the centre page of the book.  My mother was getting impatient about me looking for the URL box and complaining because I she wanted to use the computer to play games.

I woke up shortly after this and was relieved to find that there was no war against the UK after all.  I remember considering the idea more than once that it was a dream, but dismissed the idea as it seemed too real to be a dream.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 185 (Lucid Dream): "A Beautiful Garden"*

I was lucid throughout all that I remember.  I was at my parents house sitting on the living room floor with my half-brother and my parents who were sat on the settees behind me.  I had put some porn on the computer, which was connected to the TV and we were watching it as though it was just any ordinary TV show or movie.

Before this, in a section of the dream that I do not remember very well, I seem to recall having a mental association of my half-brother as being a character from The Simpsons.

The porn featured two South African-looking women and was about 40 minutes in length.  I believed that I had watched the entire movie from beginning to end and wondering how the dream could last for such a long time.  Whilst the movie was playing, I was talking with my parents and half-brother.

Once the porn movie had done, my parents decided to put a different porn movie on.  The aspect-ratio of the movie was vertically oriented (portrait), as though it was meant to be played on a TV standing on it's side, with large wasted black areas at either side, but otherwise struck me as a typical boring porn movie.  My parents seemed much more interested in this one, so I decided that I should do something else since I was lucid.  As I stood up, I noticed a second shelf above the TV where one does not exist in reality.  There was a small TV on the second shelf, also showing the porn movie from the computer.

I decided to go upstairs and walked through the kitchen and through the hallway.  On the way, I noticed through the windows that it was extremely bright and sunny outside; much brighter than I remember any lucid dream being, and the rays of light shone brightly through the windows lighting the room, like a warm summer day.  I was very happy and the dream seemed very stable.  I felt unusually confident in my will to try things in the lucid dream.

Half way up the stairs, I decided to try to make one of the characters from the porn movie that I had watched earlier appear.  I walked back down to the hallway and tried to impose my will that when I opened the door to the kitchen, the woman would be behind the door.  I felt confident that this would work, but upon opening the door, the kitchen was as normal.

I decided that it would be even more likely to work the other way, so I walked into the kitchen and closed the door and then turned round.  Again, I attempted to impose my will on the idea that the woman would be behind the door.  I opened the door, to reveal something entirely different.

The woman was not there, but the front door at the end of the hall was wide open.  Outside, on the front yard of the house was the most beautiful arrangement of flowers that I have ever seen, lit brightly by the warm sun below a clear crystal blue sky.  I immediately knew that this was part of my dream and that it was not like this in reality, but the surprise of seeing such beauty almost sent me into a sudden and unprecidented state of excitement that I felt could almost cause me to wake up.

I walked through the hall and out the door.  The plants were tall, strong green thick spiky vine-like structures that protruded up from underneath the pebbles on the ground.  The strong vines had grown in many directions, upwards and then sideways, but the flowers on top were always upright, giving the whole arrangement a very neat appearance.  They were not too densly packed, but looked very neat.

The flowers, the highest of which stood almost as tall as I am, were coloured in bright pastel shades of pink, violet and yellow, shaped like cups that held crystal clear water.  Something in my mind was telling me that I should drink water from the flowers, but on the other hand, I really didn't want to touch the perfect arrangement of flowers for fear of ruining them.  I decided to leave the garden and go back inside the house.

Again, I attempted to summon the woman from the porn movie that I seen earlier in a similar manner to that used earlier, but without success.  Again, the front door was open, but this time, the yard lay bare as it was in real life, with only pebbles on the ground.

After my final attempt, day had turned into night and the front door was closed.  It didn't occur to me as unusual that the front door was actually the dark brown one that we had years ago, with fuzzy vertical strips of glass to allow light through.

I decided that I would try a different method.  I tried to will the idea that someone would knock on the door of the house and that upon answering the door, it would be the woman from the porn movie.  I tried to see through the fuzzy glass, but could not see very well, yet it did not appear as though anyone was approaching the door.  I could see the white headlights of a passing car moving from right to left, distorted through the glass.  It didn't seem to be working, and after a short time, I noticed that the dream was fading and woke up from it.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 186: "Tricked Tripper"*

I was in my room, and was tripping heavily on psilocybin to the extent that I was unable to control myself or see properly.  My housemates from university were in my room and were screwing with me, taking advantage of my tripping state, pushing me into the corner and holding me up towards the ceiling.  One of my housemates was trying to persuade them to leave me alone.

At some point, I blacked out and awoke in my bed, but was not in the room that I normally know as my own.  Everything was pitch black and my bed was in a corner with a wall to my right.  Around the bed was stacked a number of crates from floor to ceiling, completely enclosing me in the corner.  I thought that my housemates had put them there as a joke whilst I was tripping.  I pushed some of them out so that I could get out.

The room outside the crates was large, and I was not familiar with it.  It seemed to be some kind of mansion.  I searched around for a light switch and eventually found one, and then decided that I needed to go to the toilet.  I went down some stairs into a bathroom in which was two doors; the one I had entered through and another similar door with stairs leading up outside it.  The room layout struck me as very odd, since it would allow someone to lock the bathroom door and then exit through the other door.

The bathroom was decorated predominantly in dark reds, bright orange and foggy green colours.  I woke up shortly after this.


*Dream 187 (Lucid Dream): "Speaking With The Dead"*

I was at my parent's house and my brother had invited several friends around, who in turn, had invited more friends and relatives, who had in turn invited even more people, and so on.

The situation seemed to be getting quickly out of hand, with several of the guests bringng animals (cats, hamsters, etc.) into the house, lots of young children running around and other chaos.

Eventually, I became lucid and walked into the living room of the house.  I announced that I wanted to tell everyone something really interesting, and proceded to let everyone know that they were in a dream and that they were all lucid.

The reaction wasn't quite as enthusiastic as I would have anticipated, but the people were passively interested.  Thinking that they may have not believed me, I decided to try and demonstrate the fact that we were in a dream by doing some impossible somersaults in the middle of the room.

At some point, the scenario changed entirely, but I maintained lucidity.  I was sat on the pavement at the edge of a road in a grassy area with a woman who appeared to be a hippy and Terence McKenna.  We were having a discussion about one of Terence's many topics, although I don't remember specifically what.  The woman was asking Terence questions about his theories.

We got up, I picked up my iAudio from the pavement and started to walk around a large but unfamiliar city whilst talking.  I began to think about the fact that Terence had died, and thought that somehow my dream had brought him forward in time to my time and that he was actually there talking to me.  I thought about how it would be cool if I could record our discussion so that I could remember what we had discussed later.

Later, we went into a old-fashioned looking shop where Terence wanted to buy something.  The shop was decorated with a large brown wooden counter and various ornaments and cabinets.  The only specific question I remember asking Terence was regarding the experience of taking a high dose of both mushrooms and weed together.  He replied by saying that what I meant was a "kep".

Soon after, I had a false awakening and found myself in a re-arranged version of my parents living room.  My brother and his girlfriend were there and I decided that it would be wise for me to record parts of the dream that I'd just had on the computer in the room.  I began typing key phrases about the dream into a transparent green terminal window running vim, but do not remember anything specific.  During this time, a number of random people were entering and leaving the room who seemed to be moving random furniture around.  This was a minor annoyance to me, but otherwise didn't strike me as odd.

At some point, the dream transistioned to a scene in which I was in the kitchen at my parent's house.  I went into the living room and my brother and his girlfriend were getting ready to go out and were dressed very strangely, almost like very smartly dressed clowns.  I thought they looked really funny and suddenly got really bad hiccups that caused me to fall on the floor.  My brother and his girlfriend thought that this was really funny and were laughing about it.


*Dream 188 (Lucid Dream): "Lucid Day At The Office"*

At the beginning of this dream, I was looking out of my bedroom window at my parents house.  There were a lot of vehicles destroying the houses on the opposite side of my street, but the street itself did not appear to resemble the one from reality.  At some point, the scenario changed.

I was in a strange building that resembled part factory and part office, and was lucid throughout all that I remember.  I decided to find a woman at the office and walked through one of the many doors.

The room inside resembled a large but sparse office with three doors and windows at the opposite side.  A naked black woman was standing there who appeared to be in her mid-thirties.  I walked up to her and placed my hands on her breasts, which felt very soft and entirely real.  I suggested that we should do "something", and she locked the door, although I didn't notice the other two doors.

The woman asked me what I wanted to do, to which I answered.  She sat on the desk with her legs spread and I placed my head between her legs.  I started licking her pussy, during which a naked guy entered through one of the other doors, although he didn't bother me and I didn't take much notice of him.  It simply occured to me that many people experience problems with privacy during sexual activity in dreams, and that for some reason, lack of privacy in the dream was not an issue for me.  After a short time, I noticed there was some weird dried and loose flesh inside her that somehow ended up in my mouth.  I spit it out and suggested something else to do.

She told me that she wouldn't do it, but that she knew someone in the building who would and gave me her name, although I cannot remember what it was.  I thought that I should go and ask around to find the person who the woman had suggested.  I left the room to begin my search, but woke up shortly after this.


*Dream 189: "Annoying Sonic And Tails Children"*

It was late morning and I was in my room at my parent's house was trying to go back to sleep.  Eventually I awoke again and noticed that it was night time and that the only light was emanating from a bright white LED-like light source from the opposite corner of the room.  I checked my phone to see what time it was, which read 21:43, and I began to wonder how I had managed to sleep all day.

I recalled that earlier in the night there had been some annoying kids coming into my room who were pissing me off by messing around.  I got up and switched on the main light.  The room was very empty, with no furniture and my bed was between the two windows where my brother's wardrobe would normally be instead of it's usual place.

Two very young children emerge from underneath the bed, a boy and a girl, both of around 6 or 7 years of age.  They seemed to be those that I had seen earlier in the night and I decided that it was time to get them out of my house once and for all.

I began by threatening them to leave, but they didn't seem to respond, so I picked one of them up and walked over to the window as though I was going to drop the kid out the window, but both children spontaneously changed into miniture versions of the Sonic and Tails characters, though their personality and my other perceptions of them remained the same.

I picked up Sonic and took him downstairs whilst threatening him and warning him about coming into my house again.  I set him down on the floor in the hallway and he suddenly turned red and sped out of the kitchen door.

I went upstairs to get Tails and took her downstairs, but she seemed to be smarter by pretending to be a toy plushy in front of my parents as I tried to warn her about entering my house.  She didn't respond to anything that I did and I woke up shortly after.


*Dream 190 (Lucid Dream): "Headless Woman"*

I remember very little of this dream.  I was lucid throughout and was lying on the grass at what I believed to be a rock festival.  I imagined that there was a naked woman sitting on top of me, and soon enough, a large woman appeared sitting on top of me, but she had no head.

The scene around me changed to that of my bedroom at my parents house and I could see a poster of a woman on the wall behind the woman.  I moved my head so that the head of the woman in the poster alligned with the neck of the woman sitting on top of me and as they alligned, the woman gained the head of the woman in the poster.


*Dream 191: "You're In The Army Now"*

The only thing I remember about this dream is wanting to join the army for some reason.  I had just joined and was in some weird barrack-like building when it occurred to me that I could be sent to fight in Iraq, which is something I definitely did not want.

Entirely unrelated, I also seem to remember a part of the dream in which I was drinking lemonade and then trying fiery ginger beer, which I've never had before, from two litre bottles.  The lemonade tasted normal, but the fiery ginger beer did not really taste of anything, just kind of a funny water taste, perhaps because my mind doesn't know what it tastes like in real life (I bought some recently, but have not tried it yet).

----------


## MartinB

I've been very busy with university work and have been unable to record any dreams, but that's all finished now, so here I go again.  :smiley: 


*Dream 192 (Lucid Dream): "The Earth Is A Roadmap, The Sun Is A Lightbulb"*

I was in my room at my university house.  It was very dark, lit only by an unidentified source of dim blue light.  Three people were in my room with me, two of them of whom were my housemates (the third I did not identify).  We were talking about something that I do not remember.  I only remember being glad that it was the 4 of us, and that my other housemate was elsewhere.

After a short time, my 3 friends left my room and I realised that I was dreaming.  I was unusually calm, given that I was lucid, and decided to leave my room and explore.

The whole house was dark and I remembered that the dream may be fading, so I began rubbing my hands together, and the dream immediately began to brighten and seemed to become much more stable.

A door at the opposite end of the landing that normally leads into the bathroom now lead into a small rectangular office-like room with a strange door in one corner that I somehow knew lead to somewhere very strange.  I began to sing to myself to keep focus on staying lucid within the dream whilst I returned to my room.

I decided to go outside through my window.  I hung, head first from the window and let myself fall whilst trying to stretch my arms out and fly, but with little success as I hit the grass below.  Attempted to fly once more, with more success this time, as I flew with one arm out-stretched in front of me towards the sun.  I flew right past the sun, which looked like an ordinary light bulb floating not far from the ground.

As I was about to return to the ground, I realised that I was very high, but something wasn't quite right.  I suddenly realised that the streets looked like a road-map, drawn on a huge piece of paper that represented the world, and I was standing on top of it.  I woke up shortly after this.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 193 (Lucid Dream): "Growing Breasts"*

I have a vague memory of walking around Amsterdam with my dad at the beginning of this dream, but do not remember much of this section.

It was morning and I was lying in my bed at my parents house, but my bed was in a slightly different place, around a corner extending into what is normally a wall.  My mother came into the room and and started talking to me:

Mother: _"Are you alright?"_
Me: _"Yeah."_
Mother: _"So have you finished your final year project now?"_
Me: _"Yeah, it was due in on 29th April"_ (that was the correct date in my mind, but in reality the correct date was actually 4 days earlier)

I tried to go back to sleep and later I began experiencing a form of sleep paralysis that had a very salvia-like quality to it; a feeling of each half of my body being in different places at the same time, but being stuck between these two places; something very abstract.

Some time after this, I got up and realised that I was dreaming due to a strong red tint applied to the entire room.

A middle section of this dream is private.

After a false awakening, needing to re-confirm the dream, I decided to look outside.  Looking out of the window confirmed the dream as I saw an industrial city-like building, yet brightly coloured in a shade of red in place of the normal houses.

As I was standing without a T-shirt on in my room, I decided that it would be fun to try to grow breasts.  I began to will breasts to grow on my chest, and immediately, small lumps appeared at my nipples, each about the size of a ping pong ball.  I continued willing my breasts to grow, and slowly they became bigger, as though they were balloons with a liquid filling them.  I noticed that as I lost concentration, my breasts would start to get smaller again, so I concentrated fully on making them grow.  I placed my hands on my breasts as they became bigger, feeling the realness and heaviness on my chest, and the squishyness of the skin in my hands.  They began to grow unevenely and I had to correct this by holding one more firmly in order to prevent it from growing further whilst the other caught up.

As I soon as I was satisfied with my new body, I decided to put a foggy pea-green T-shirt on and go downstairs where my parents and my uncle where.  I wanted to see thier reaction to my modied body, but they seemed to be busy doing something.  I told them that there was no point in doing what they were doing because it was only a dream, but they didn't seem too interested.

Standing in the kitchen, I looked down at my body again, but the water balloon-like feeling of the extra weight on my chest had adopted the appearance of actual red and green coloured water balloons.  It seemed very strange to have two cold water balloons somehow attatched to my body, but as I gently pulled them, they tore away and dropped to the kitchen floor, bursting into a splash of water.

I decided to go outside into the back garden with my dad.  The afternoon was overcast and there were lots of bees flying around stinging me.  For a brief moment I thought that I might be in danger but remembered that it was only a dream and that the bees could not hurt me.  I decided to try to jump high enough to get through the bathroom window of my house, which was a floor higher than it is in reality, but wasn't able to do it, as I believed that trying it might provoke an awakening.

Me and my dad went back inside the house and I remembered a past lucid task that I had seen on DreamViews and, believing that it was the current task, decided to attempt it.  I asked my dad to give me a seed, but he said that he didn't have any.  I tried to explain to him how to make a seed appear in his hand by closing his hand and imagining it there, then opening his hand again, but he didn't seem to understand what I was saying.  I woke up very suddenly after this.

I observed during the dream that it was easier to influence something within the dream from a distance than it was close up, due to requiring less work of the mind in order to construct or carry out the requested changes.  It was almost analogous to a computer CPU rendering a 3D object, where it is required to draw more pixels as the camera moves closer, and therefore needs to carry out more work.

When the dream request is unable to be carried out in a reasonable time, the dream begins to deteriorate because the mind is trying too hard.


*Dream 194: "Transformable Arcade Game"*

A friend from university was showing me a game that he had, but actually appeared to be an arcade game.  It featured a complete sit-in with a normal screen, but also a large wall-sized screen to the left on which could be seen the scene that we were driving past.  Later, the environment change to a cave screen configuration (completely surrounding walls with images projected onto the back to create a 360 degree sense of visual immersiveness).

I sat in the car whilst my friend who was playing the game sat in the driver's seat (on the right).  Looking at the screen to my left, I could see that we were driving past many shops and buildings in a scene that had the strong appearance of the arcade game Crazy Taxi crossed with the TV show The Simpsons.  Many doors of the shops and restaurants were open and I could see furries, particularly bunnies and cats walking around inside as well as many very stereotypical looking cartoon people.

After my friend had finished, I asked him if I could have a go at the game, so he handed me a joypad.  As I was about to play, another of my friends turned up with someone else who I didn't know.  They were trying to explain to me the game options and how I should set them up for my first game, but I simply gave him the joypad and asked him to set it up for me and put me on an easy level.

I asked my first friend whether it was better to use the cave screens or better to use the screen built into the car, and he suggested that I use the cave.

I was driving a jeep through an underground mine environment.  My brother and his girlfriend had apparently joined the game and it had become a race.  I was in front and I did not want them to catch up with me, and there was a feeling of being chased.

I drove into and down a large mine shaft that was covered in wooden planks.  I had to drive over them to break them up and fall further so that I could get down the shaft.  As I reached the bottom, I forgot that I was playing a game and forgot that my friends and the vehicle had ever been there.  I was standing in a real mine shaft, trying to move planks on my own to get further down the shaft.

I reached a doorway that lead into a pub-like room, with pool tables, stools, windows, etc.  There was an American woman there who appeared to be practicing pool but otherwise minding her own business.  She told me that she knew my brother from on the Internet and the he lived in "Oriental", which made no sense to me.  She said that there must be an English town called "Oriental", but I told her that there isn't and that she must have made a mistake.

Lots of doorways lead into more mine shafts and for some reason I believed that it was my objective to go down as far as possible, and so after trying to enter a doorway that was too small for me to fit through, I entered another shaft, knowing that my brother and his girlfriend would take the wrong route and not catch me and waste time thinking that they got ahead of me and trying to prevent me from getting further by blocking the shaft with more planks.

I suddenly realised that I had a time limit and remembered that my friend had increased the time limit by spinning the valve things on the pipes, so I did this and my time limit went up from 00:19 to 20:00.

As I moved the planks, I believed that my brother and his girlfriend was influencing the addition of more planks to the shaft, but they were behind and were putting the planks behind were I had already gone.  I fell down a large empty section and hit a ground of wood chippings.  I began to worry that it would take me ages to dig downwards through the wood chippings, but then noticed that there was a door leading out of the shaft into another room.  I woke shortly after this.


*Dream 195 (Lucid Dream): "Clones"*

I was lucid, at a location that appeared to be part train station and part maze-like school.  Several of my friends from university were in the school section, where I was practicing various lucid dream skills, such as floating.  I mentioned to one of them who has a small interest in lucid dreaming that he was in a dream, and he seemed happy and told me that he was going for a 5-minute walk.  I thought this seemed a little unusual, but dismissed it assuming that he just wanted to start at the basics of exploration rather than trying something too ambitious first.

As he started walking, he complained that his ankle wasn't moving and said that it made walking really hard.  I advised him that he was thinking too much into the dream state and this was what was making it difficult.  He acknowledged this and slowly began to walk away normally.

One skill in particular that I remember practicing was cloning myself.  I created two clones of myself, but don't remember how I did this, only that the three of us were talking for a short time whilst my friends were wondering how I had created the clones and how I could fly.  Neither me nor my clones were wearing anything, with the exception of a blue towel that I had wrapped around myself to indicate that I was the master copy from which my clones were instantiated.  I also remember some people being annoying there, and remember that there was a location that was a room with a small swimming pool in it.

Later, I said to my clones that they should explore on their own and I left them and went into the train station section were many people also seemed to be lucid dreaming, although they did not seem to be aware of what the lucid dreaming state offered them in terms of dream control such as flying and other abilities, and merely walked around normally and talked to one another.  I began to wonder if dreams were becoming more objective in terms of dream sharing experiences.

As I was jumping around in the large station, I began to dismantle parts of the building such as the metal girders that went from the floor to the ceiling.  This appeared to piss people off, and some of them started trying to come after me, so I headed for the station entrance (indicated by a sign), which was too high for anyone to reach when obeying normal physics.

As I entered the narrow passage, one of the pissed-off guy followed and started pouring a bucket of water on the floor, which I assumed was to try and make me slip over.  Before leaving, I began to throw water back at him and then I turned right and went up some steps.  Another left turn lead me to a door, beyond which was a dark night-time street, damp from the pouring rain outside.  I knew this would be the end of the dream and I woke up immediately after this thought.

It was a false awakening and I was in Amsterdam, which was horribly flooded.  I assumed that it had been much worse before.  There was lots of traffick and it was very difficult for me to get across the road.  I woke up for real after this.


*Dream 196: "Strange Amsterdam Hotel"*

Me and my parents were wandering around a really weird cheap-looking hotel in Amsterdam.  It was really more like a hostel, made up by blocks of rooms that people were staying in, yet others needed to walk through in order to reach their own room.  I was carrying one and a half tubes of salvia extract with me.

I suggested to my parents that we could stay in one of the underground rooms.  We climbed down one of the ladders to an underground room, which was surrounded by a cage, but appeared to offer much more privacy than the rooms at the top that people were constantly walking through.

But my dad said that he wanted to stay in one of the rooms near the entrance because the rooms there were the only ones that got any light.

Other than this, I only remember wandering the rooms and accidently waking someone who was asleep in one of the rooms.


*Dream 197: "A Big Pile Of Shit"*

I went to the toilet and took a large shit.  When I looked in the toilet, it was totally filled with shit right up to the top.

There was a person whom I don't know there who was really annoying who started scooping shit out of the toilet and trying to wipe it on my T-shirt and throw it everywhere because he thought it was funny.  He then picked up the toilet and threw it down the stairs and left.

I was really pissed off and wanted to take a bath, but my mother was waiting outside because she wanted to use the toilet.  I told her that I needed to use the bath and tried to close the door, but she pushed it open.  We both pushed the door and she pushed it inwards so hard that it broke off and broke into loads of pieces.

She laughed and told me that I couldn't have a bath now because there was no door, so I just told her that she couldn't stop me and continued running the bath anyway.  I woke up shortly after this.


*Dream 198 (Lucid Dream): "Life In The Build Engine"*

The reality and context of this dream was constructed in a manner that is similar to that of the build engine on which many first-person-shooter games are based (e.g. Duke Nukem 3D, Blood, etc.).

I remember moving around strange passages on a path sector past lots of half-naked women standing around and being in a room where all of the sectors seem to move and overlap causing strange anomolies within the environment.  I knew that the engine had crashed and somehow the environment reset itself.

Lucid by now, I went into an area that mildly resembled a pub or a strip club.  It was day time and there were a few people around, but it wasn't crowded.  I had little interest in what was going on around me and decided instead to simply jump around doing jumps, somersaults and twists and feats of gymnastics that would be impossible in the real world.

The only other thing I remember was that my dad was there and I was hiding from him.  I was messing around and picking things up and throwing them.  The environment would also change based on trivial things, such as where two sets of stairs lead to the same room on the floor below, going down one set would mean the other one was no longer there whilst going down the other would mean that the first was no longer there.

I also remember feeling that I was in some kind of on-line virtual pub that was based on the Build engine and that the people who were there were also real people who were participating in it.

As the dream ended, I noticed a blur on my vision as though I was wearing my glasses and there was a smudge on them.  The dream ended shortly after this.


*Dream 199: "The Temple In The Sky"*

Me, a friend and some other guys who I didn't know where climbing up a large building that I believed to be the tallest building in the world.  In order to reach the top, we had to walk around a spiral of ledges that led upwards towards the top on the outside of the building.  It wasn't a simple case of walking the ledges however, as there were lots of strange challenges and puzzles to overcome, such as lifts, small gaps and narrow ledges.  I was leading the group, having believed that I had done it before.

One particular challenge that I remember involved getting through a cage that blocked the ledge, and I assumed non-human abilities that would let me through, but somehow we managed to dislodge the cage, which I found was on wheels, and push it off the building.  I tried to stablise it so it wouldn't fall, but wasn't able to do so.  I became really worried that it might hit someone and that I would be in a lot of trouble for it, but carried on up the tower regardless.

Half way up the tower lay a residential estate with houses, but we did not need to go into this residential estate and continued onwards.

At the top of the building was a park with lots of rocks and trees, with a temple near the far corner.  A levitating rock lay outside the temple and I decided to sit on top of it, pretending to the others that I was making it float (knowing the way already, I had ran ahead of them).

Later, when they reached me, we found that the rock was actually a cover to something that was inside it.  We took it off and there was a white levitating bone structure underneath that held a liquid that appeared to be a beer.  My friends jokingly started suggesting that we should put some more beer in it.  I told them that I wasn't going to destroy the power that made it float, but they went ahead and put beer in it anyway and it stayed floating.

We then went inside the small temple, which was just a little room, but I don't remember much about it and the dream ended at this point.


*Dream 200: "Antique DVD Player"*

Me and my brother were in our room at our parents house and were examining a lot of things that we had just brought down from the attic.

Amongst these objects was a A4 sketch pad that at first glance appeared to be blank.  I was using it to write something down in red felt tip pen, but upon turning the pages, realised that it had lots of drawings that me, my brother and our friends had done when we were very young.

After this, I found something that was wrapped up and unwrapped it.  It was an old-fashioned looking brass lamp with the appearance of a candle stick.  My brother also had one, but his was different, as it had a weird cassette player player built into the middle of the stick, and was shaped more like a teapot.

Somehow, my brother converted it into a DVD player with a section in the middle for storing about 20 DVD's, and the dream ended shortly after this.


*Dream 201: "Annoying Kid And Coronation Street"*

I was at a seaside holiday location which appeared distinctly British, with fair, arcades, beach, etc.

I was walking around looking at the various strange attractions, such as a Helter Skelter made out of sand.  Inside the Helter Skelter tower there were lots of kids doing strange things like jumping over each other and climbing over each other to reach the top.  I went to the top and went down the slide.

After this, an annoying kid shown up demanding that I follow him because _"This way is Coronation Street"_.  I told him that I wouldn't and that I'm not interested in Coronation Street, but he insisted that I follow him and began to get physically violent, and we both ended up fighting.

Naturally, being much older than he was, I won the fight, but it was still rather challenging and even afterwards, he still continued insisting that he was right and that I was wrong, despite me picking him up and throwing him in a trash can 

Eventually, something clicked and he realised what he was doing wrong and decided to leave me alone, but the dream ended at around this point.


*Dream 202: "I Forgot My Chips"*

I was in the Netherlands and was cycling somewhere that I was unfamiliar with during the day time.  I was talking to an old work colleage on the phone in order to get directions to where I was supposed to be going.  He told me that I needed to go left, right, then left again.

Eventually, I reached the location and found my old work colleague and was about to enter into a strange castle that lay in the middle of the town, but shortly after this, heard a beeping sound that I assumed to indicate that my chips were ready and that I needed to cycle back where I'd came from to get them.

I began cycling back, but forgot which way I'd came and went the wrong way.  The roads were very unclear and there were no markings, and so I accidently ended up cycling on the road where the cars and lorries drive.

I kept getting hit by the cars, but I just bounced into the air and to somewhere else and for some reason assumed this to be fairly normal, but nevertheless, wanted to get back onto the cycling path.


*Dream 203: "Instant Death"*

I was in a dark place that I believed to be a very large and open cave.  The world had been reduced to almost nothing by a nuclear war and there was the possibility that everything and everyone could be wiped out at any minute.  This sense of urgency told me that I needed to get somewhere, but I wasn't exactly sure where.  I continued to walk.

Suddenly everything around me vanished and there was absolute nothingness.  I was floating without a body in a void of no particular colour, but a strange white light that almost appeared to strobe.  I wondered what had happened for a second and suddenly realised that I must've been killed so fast that I didn't even notice it, and that this was death.  This continued for a few more seconds until I woke up.


*Dream 204 (Lucid Dream): "Ghost Trains (And Buses)"*

Me and my father went to a large take away chip shop, which seemed to be really old fashioned.  They hardly had any choice of food; only chips with salt and chips with brown sauce.

I asked for chips with salt, but accidently ordered three portions by mistake, each of which was huge.  My dad asked for chips with brown sauce and then asked why I'd had three portions, to which I replied that I could eat half of them later so I didn't have to get any more.

As we were about to leave, a weird train thing drove right through the chip shop.  More buses and trains started driving through the chip shop, but they were passing right through everything, including each other as though they weren't even really there.

At first I assumed that there must have been an error in the collision detection routines of reality, but rational thought took over shortly after this and suggested that this wasn't possible.  I realised that I must be dreaming and walked outside the shop, trying to influence the playing of music within the dream, but woke up shortly after this.


*Dream 205 (Lucid Dream): "Magic Fight"*

Me, my brother and my cousin were at a rock festival that we visit each year.  My brother and my cousin were both emptying a black bin bag into a nearby bin, but woke up some guy who was sleeping in a car nearby.

I left them and decided to walk around on my own and look for the main stage.  I walked along the grass were many people lay, lined up almost as though they were lying on a beach.  They were all very close together, leaving no room for me to walk past to the next row.  Each time I found a gap, someone would arrive there and block it.

As I reached the end of the row, a large guy with a knife started to become aggressive, but I managed to take the knife from him and drag him down to the floor.  I was pissed off that he tried to attack me and decided that I would drag him along the grass for a while to teach him a lesson.

As I was dragging him along, a car appeared to not noticed the guy that I was dragging along the ground and drove right over him.

I got very scared, thinking that I was responsible for the guys death and began to walk away fast, but casually to avoid attracting attention.

The scene changed to the next day, and I had just reached the ticket booth to the main stage.  A guy who looked like a typical American cop was standing there and suddenly started trying to grab hold of me.

I managed to stay away from the cop and shouted to him that I wanted to know what my rights were and why he was trying to arrest me, and he responded by talking about the knife that I had taken from the guy the previous day.  I thought of the implications of my finger prints being on the knife, even though I hadn't used it for anything and, knowing that I would be in a lot of trouble, quickly tried to get away.

I climbed over a solid metal fence (like one that you might see at a theme park) and then realised that the whole situation was totally rediculous and that I must be dreaming.

I jumped into the air and started flying around with good precision in all directions and angles.  My will alone was enough to move me swiftly through the sky to anywhere that I wanted to go.

I tried to defeat the cop that had tried to arrest me earlier by summoning magic from my hands.  Making different hand gestures caused the summoning or activation of different types of magic.  The first type was a simple ice spell that causes icycles to materialise in front of my hands and shoot towards whatever I aimed at.  I fired a few shots towards the ground to where the astonished looking cop was standing but missed each time.

The cop seemed to quickly catch on to the situation and also began to fly and throw magic back at me.  I tried to experiment with different hand gestures to produce and shoot various types of magic at the cop including fireballs, poison orbs and dark magic, and also produced some strange effects such as a double rainbow (seemed to act as a barrier) whilst dodging the oncoming (al-beit, weaker) shots of magic that the cop was firing at me, despite knowing that I was invincible.

The cop didn't seem to be as skilled in manovering in flight and casting spells, which to me seemed totally natural, but the dream ended before either of us took a hit.


*Dream 206: "A Friendly Whale"*

I was at Sea World in Florida, but the park was closed since I was there very late in the evening and there was no-one else there.

I was wandering around strange rooms with large swimming pools in them.  I was feeling somewhat drunk, as I believed that I had drank four beers earlier in the day.

I reached a room with a single large swimming pool that was divided into two sections with a small zig-zag path allowing the water to move between the larger and smaller sections.  I was on a ledge that was high above the ground and lead all the way around the room.  I began to mess around with some switches that seemed to control water flow within the sections of the pools, but shortly after this noticed that there was a huge whale in the large section of the pool.

The whale seemed to be very tame and I decided to swim with the whale, knowing that I was in no danger with it, at which point it began to take on human characteristics, such as an ability to talk and it started to look almost half human, even though I believed it to be a whale.

I started talking to her and she asked me to re-fill the pool that she was in with fresh water.  After we had done swimming around and talking, I decided that I should go home because it was almost 04:00 in the morning.

I was wearing my backpack, which had a large barrel in it that I wanted to take with me and sat down on the narrow ledge with a post sticking up in front to prevent me from falling whilst I took my back pack off so I was could get more balance to walk around the ledge.

As I was carefully trying to remove the backpack, a security woman came into the room and asked me what I was doing.  I told her that I was about to go but I needed to get my backpack off because I didn't want to fall from the ledge.  I asked her if she could help me take it off, and noticed that there were two more people; a woman and a child, standing behind her, but the dream ended at that point.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 207 (Lucid Dream): "Confronting The Thugs"*

I had just got back to my parent's house and was playing on a strange Japanese bishoujo adventure game in the living room.  There were two guys and a woman also in the room whom I did not know.

For some reason beyond my current comprehension, I decided to begin to imagine that I was doing the acts depicted in the game that I had been playing with the anime girl also from the game, only the anime girl was not actually there and I was only imagining it.

Whilst I was doing this, three big guys in black leather jackets entered the room carrying baseball bats and asked us if we were leaving now in a rather threatening manner.  The other three left and I hurried along with them, not wanting to be alone with the thugs.

As I walked through the kitchen, a thought occured to me.  I was dreaming and it was time to confront the thugs.

I turned around and walked back into the living room, with no intention of fighting the guys, but rather, the intention of using my control of the dream to turn them friendly.

I walked up behind one of the guys and wrapped my arms around him, calling out loudly _"Arr...  Aren't you cute!"_, and as I did, his physical form began to immediately change to that of a harmless young teenager.  He went to sit on the sofa whilst I pointed at the other two guys, saying _"Arr, and you're cute too!"_, whilst watching them morph into nothing more than harmless children.

During this, it occurred to me that there were now five people in the room rather than three, and these were actually younger versions of my brother, three of his friends and one of my friends from university, which seemed to be influenced by my conscious control of my dream.

With the problem out of the way, I decided that I should do something else, and left them to go upstairs.  As I walked through the rooms, the dream appeared to be fading into darkness and I attempted to maintain it by attempting to turn on lights as I passed through the rooms, but with limited success.  The lights seemed to work more often when I looked away from the light source as it changed state.

As I reached my room, I looked out of my window into the dark evening sky.  I noticed a giant humanoid monster-like figure stood on the roof of a building in the distance and decided to try to see exactly what it was.  I jumped out of the window and flew towards its location, but the creature jumped from the building and began flying away from me, although I seemed to be catching up with it.

The creature then suddenly made a turn and began to fly around towards me, but made a swift descent to the street below.  The closer perspective gave me a more detailed view of the creature, which appeared to be some kind of strange giant ape or gorilla.  The creature then disappeared between the houses into the darkness and I attempted to follow, but then woke up.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 208: "Cliff Diving"*

I was walking towards my parents house down the hill away from the town centre, but when I reached the bottom of the hill, the area was different and was simply a dead-end with some houses that I didn't recognise.

Some guys came up to me and started trying to attack me, and as I turned around to escape their attack, the scene behind me had changed from the street I had walked down to something entirely different.  As I looked, I heard the guys telling me that I could go now.

I was at the top of an extremely tall cliff with a lake at the bottom.  I decided to leap off the cliff into the lake, and then swam through the lake towards a short waterfall that I fell down into a man-made area of pools and slides.  I thought that the guys might try to follow me so I was trying to get away as fast as I could.

Eventually I reached a small room by one of the pools where a caretaker of the pools was.  He was telling me about how I needed a key that he didn't have to get somewhere but he didn't have it, and I forgot exactly what the place was.  I woke up after that.


*Dream 209: "City Destruction"*

I was with a friend from university in a city that I am unfamiliar with.  It was early evening.

My friend pointed out to me that one of the buildings was on fire.  My friend began to panic, but the situation didn't initially worry me because it was just one building on fire, but as we observed the situation, more of the buildings seemed to randomly catch fire and I became increasingly more worried.

I started to think that we should probably try to get away from the buildings that were on fire, but the buildings started to collapse in large chunks blocking roads and eventually restricting our movement to within a few streets.  I felt that it was certain that we would be killed by either the fire or a building collapsing and knew that we needed to try to find an escape.  I awoke at this point.


*Dream 210 (Lucid Dream): "Attack Of The Giant Oranges"*

I had been trying to get somewhere in the early parts of the dream.  My memory of this is very vague.  I only remember being with my brother and my brother's girlfriend in a strange building that had narrow glass walls creating passages that lead through it.  A small door acted as a short-cut to the city outside.

As we got outside, I thought that I recognised the city and suddenly realised that I recognised it from the the previous dream (*Dream 209: "City Destruction"*) that I'd had.  Knowing this gave me lucidity and knowledge of the events that were yet to happen, and as I predicted, chaos ensued across the city, with fires breaking out in the buildings and explosions going off.

I told my brother that we could use the repeated events as a dream sign and that we were lucid and he responded enthusiastically, asking how we could fly.  I told him that we could take a run up and jump into the air and just fly, and so we decided to escape the city, running towards a building and leaping high over a red metal railing on the edge of the flat roof.  A car park lay on the roof that we ran to the other end of and jumped over another metal railing, beyond which was grassland, trees and some tennis courts in the distance with wire fences around them.

Many people joined us in running from the city along the grasslands.  I used the knowledge that I was dreaming in order to run at super natural speeds.  As we ran past the tennis courts on the left, I saw about two dozen alient creatures that looked like giant oranges, about 3 metres in diameter, bouncing across the grass towards us.  I thought that I recognised them from somewhere.  They began attacking us by knocking us over and bouncing on top of us and squashing us into the ground.  I was lying face up and remember seeing that the orange on top of me had a strange hole like a mouth with a whitish substance in it.  I woke up immediately after this.


*Dream 211: "Another Sleep Paralysis"*

My mother came into the room very early in the morning to wake my brother up for some reason that I do not remember.  I was unable to move or say anything, despite being aware of the characters within the dream.

I tried to force myself to wake up by making a strange humming sound, but fell back to sleep at some point.


*Dream 212: "Lost Home Videos"*

I was in my room at my parents house, very stoned, and had been eating southern fried chicken and chips.  I decided to go downstairs to see what everyone else was up to.

As I entered the living room where my family where, I noticed that there was a huge LCD touchscreen in the corner where the TV would normally be connected to a computer.  It was running a very odd user interface that I was unfamiliar with.

I tried to use the computer but I was too stoned to know exactly what I was doing.  I pressed the program menu button and began browsing for games.  It appeared as though my mother had just finished playing a card game.  I managed to find a game that was based on Lights Out.  I stretched the game window to enlarge it so that it was easier to play on the touchscreen.

Then I began to play with the screensavers, but as I ran them, they did not appear on the screen, but instead appeared floating in the corner of the room behind the computer in 3D, giving off their own light.

I recall that I had my left hand on the computer during this time and suddenly thought that I had accidentally pushed the power switch of the computer half-way in, not causing it to switch off, but instead causing it to crash in a very bizarre fashion and slow down.  As the crash became stranger, the computer began to play back videos at random of myself and my family when we were much younger that I had never seen before and had no memory of, such as birthdays and holidays.

My parents then told me that they didn't want to watch these videos and asked me to put on the videos from Holland, so I told them I would go and get them.  My brother was arguing that we should watch The Simpsons instead, but I ignored him.

I went upstairs to fetch the videos and remembered that I still had my chicken and chips that I had been eating earlier.  The food was on my desk in a card box and was moving by itself in circles for no obvious reason, and then I woke up.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 213: "Want An Android Girlfriend?"*

I was sat at the back of a bus with two of my cousins where three android girls were talking to me.  The androids looked entirely like real human women and I do not remember why I believed that they were androids, only that I was certain that they were.

They were trying to compete against each other to become my "partner" and were telling me about the advantages of there different personalities, ideas and philosophies whilst discounting their opponent's arguments.

Eventually I got fed-up with them and since neither of them seemed inherently better than the others, I ended up telling them all that _"If I accept the values of one of you, then I'm rejecting the values of the other two"_.

After this, it seemed as though the vehicle had changed into a very slow moving train, and some kids were messing around trying to derail it.  I left the train with my cousins whilst it was moving and we walked along side it across some hills.  We actually walked faster than the train and ended up in front of it.

As we walked, my cousins wanted to know what I meant by what I had said to the androids on the train, but as much as I tried to explain it to them, they didn't seem to understand or comprehend at all, nor even pay attention for long enough to actually listen to what I was even saying.


*Dream 214: "X-Factor Gymnastics"*

I was sat in a large indoor stadium-like room watching what I believed to the TV show X-Factor being performed live.  On the show was my brother's girlfriend who was singing a 3-minute song, but only actually sung herself for about one third of it in the middle.  During the song, she was doing impossible dances, such as jumping several metres into the air and doing somersaults.

After the song had finished, some guys were taking her off the main stage on a stretcher because she was too tired to walk from the dancing.  The guys bought her up on the stretcher to where I was sat.  When she awoke, she asked me where my brother was and I pointed her to the back of the stadium behind where I was sat.  She went up to talk with him and I followed.

As I sat down at the top the stadium, it occured to me that it was impossible to see the performances because there was a large step down in the ceiling that obstructed the view from the highest seats, and then I noticed that the seats were extremely narrow so that it was very easy to slip and fall off.

As I realised this, it became extremely difficult for me to stay sat down without falling off.  Short straps that were attatched to the front of each seat allowed me to hang on and climb back up to the seat, only to fall off again and repeat this.  As this was happening, the room had changed and looked more like a sports hall than a TV studio.

The scene changed and I was in a school library with my parents.  They were talking about a book that they had just found that details the history of every person in the town in which we live.  I had a look at it and noticed that there was something about me in the book that I didn't even know myself, although I don't remember what it was.

After this, the scene transitioned again; everything went black and only my physical senses remained.  I knew it wasn't real but didn't realise that it was a dream.  I was blindly doing gymnastics, swinging around and over bars, jumping from one to another, swinging into the air and doing somersaults and twists.  It all seemed very easy to do and was very enjoyable until the scenario changed once more.

I was in an area of grassland and there was a distinct "Age Of Empires" (videogame) feel to the situation, and I knew that it wasn't real and that I was safe.  No-one had any weapons or any bases yet because we were all still in the stone age.  I decided to buy some a caterpult and a strange seed thing and then visit my opponents base on my own.

I found my opponent's base, which just appeared to be a field surrounded by a wooden fence with about five or six people there doing various things like building and farming.

As I approached the entrance to their base, two people approached me, so I readied the caterpult with the seed in it and aimed at the guys.  I fired the seed but it missed and bounced off something and landed a few metres away from both of us, before producing a quick but small explosion.  I realised that I had no usable weapons and so began picking up sticks from the floor and throwing them at the two guys, who then responded by throwing things back at me, which I dodged quickly.

Eventually I somehow managed to pick up a huge log that was about three times my size.  I swung the log at the two guys and noticed that they had energy bars that went down.  One of the guys turned into someone I knew from school and the day gradually got darker as I hit them around the head trying to kill them.  As I continued clobbering them, I could hear the soft voices of people singing "Silent Night".  My friend from school then also managed to find a huge log and started trying to attack me with it but I defended myself with mine, but woke up after this.


*Dream 215 (Lucid Dream): "Flying With My Cousin"*

I was in my my parents living room with my brother and my cousin and perhaps some other people.  We were talking and I became aware that I was dreaming, although I didn't think of this as of much significance at first.

I went upstairs to get something whilst my cousin went to the toilet and I suddenly realised what being lucid meant.  I  put some music on my computer, which was Shpongle's _"Nothing Lasts..."_.   As my cousin came out from the toilet, I told him that we were dreaming and he smiled and seemed really excited about it (in reality, this cousin is a natural lucid dreamer and thinks little of it).

He went into the bathroom and opened the window whilst I was wondering what he was doing, before realising that he wanted to try flying.  I followed and we both began flying above the back garden of my parents house for a short time before I awoke.  I noticed at some point during flying that my cousin had three eyes.


*Dream 216 (Lucid Dream): "A Christmas Tree In December?"*

I was at my parent's house and initially thought that I gone downstairs very early in the morning to get something to eat and then fallen asleep in the living room whilst cooking it.  I knew that I was dreaming because I was no longer downstairs and was instead in my room where my brother was asleep in his bed.

I began by trying to fall deeper into the sleep and into the dream.  I repeatedly fell asleep in order to become layered within several recursive dreams.  The only confusing aspect is that I got no vision whatsoever and was unable to see anything but blackness.  I had total awareness of myself at all times as I could hear myself breathing, which I believed to be myself breathing in real life.

Eventually I began to awaken again through the layers, and at some point lost lucidity.  I recalled the food that I had thought I'd had been cooking and went downstairs after a few of the false awakenings to check on it, though I believed it to be in the dining room as opposed to the kitchen.

Finally, I thought that I had woken up for real from having fallen asleep downstairs.  It was still night time and I could see a clear silouhette of a Christmas tree against the night sky through the open curtains within the living room.  Something was odd.  I wondered to myself why there would be a Christmas tree in the middle of the room at the beginning of December (this dream actually occured in mid-June) and immediately recognised that I must still be dreaming.

I decided to leave the house to go and explore whilst maintaining the dream by ensuring that there was something within my vision to focus on.  I climbed out of the window of the living room, which for some reason was at the height of the upstairs windows and fell out up-side-down.

I turned to my left and walked down the street to the front door of another house.  I was certain that the darkness was a sign that the dream was about to end and there was nothing I could do about it, but upon opening the three front doors to the house, I saw a light on inside a kitchen towards the back of the house.

I walked into the unfamiliar kitchen, closing the three doors behind me and noticed a woman standing there.  The only distinctive feature that I remember of her is that she had quite thick lips.  We embraced and kissed, lying on the floor.   Her lips were soft and wet and she seemed enthusiastic.  There was a distinct feeling a strong arousal and a strange feeling of tightness throughout my body during the act.  The arousal was more than enough to bring me an orgasm without any actual sex, and I thought that this would have woken me up.

But as my vision returned, I was still in the kitchen and the woman was still there.  We went for a second round, but I awoke during the act.


*Dream 217 (Lucid Dream): "Help Me!  My Brother Is Going To Kill Himself!"*

I was in my room at my parents house, but it was somewhat larger and there were four beds in it instead of two.  I was lay on my own bed.  There was a girl in the room whom I was not familiar with, but who's presence did not bother me.

I fell asleep within the dream and had another dream.  I was in my room again and my brother was there and we were both stoned.  My brother wanted to try something and had put two deoderant cans in his mouth with the ends sticking out and had set the ends on fire.  I thought he was really stupid, but he thought that it was really cool because he could breath fire (I don't know how that would work).

I was afraid because I thought the cans would explode and wanted to get away from him, but he kept following me.  I kept telling him to stay away from me, but he wouldn't, so I ran downstairs and out the house and to the corner of the street on the opposite side of the road where I could see an old man walking two dogs; one white and one gray-brown-ish.

I shouted over to the guy to ask for help in convincing my brother that he was being stupid, but the man didn't respond.  My brother seemed to be getting more and more stupid and I thought that it must be because of the deoderant leaking from the cans and making him trip and that he didn't even realise what he was doing.

I decided to go to my cousins house, but one of the dogs that I'd seen ran over to me and tried to bite me.  I managed to get rid of it, but upon entering the front garden of my cousins house and closing the gate, a black dog came running out of the front door and tried to bite me, but I put my hands in the air and it gave up and ran back inside.

My aunt came out of the house and I told her that I needed to talk to her because I was a bit worried about something.  The fact that my brother was there and had taken the cans out of his mouth didn't click with me or affect my desire to get help.

She took me up some stairs that lead around the left side of the outside of the house that aren't there in reality and into a strange large room that was divided into two halfs with fence like structures.  The first half had nothing at all in it whilst the second half was further divided into four small segments, each with only a bed in it.  Four gates lead into each of the seconds from the first half.

She took me into the first of the four segments and we sat on the bed.  I began to explain to her; _"It's about [my brother], I'm worried about him because he's doing dangerous things"_.

She seemed disinterested in what I was saying, but rather more interested in coming on to me.  At this point, I became lucid and she morphed into a really weird, living doll-like thing (that's not exactly right; hard to explain) and then started kissing me.

I awoke after this, losing the lucidity, and was back my room with the four beds where the girl was.  Despite not knowing the girl, and believing that she must be someone that my brother knew, I decided to tell her about the dream.  I talked to her for a short time before deciding to move to the bed at the opposite end of the room to try and sleep better.

As I did, she also got up from one of the middle beds where she was and moved over to my bed that I had been lay on before.  I fell asleep once more and woke again in the room.

The girl had gone somewhere and I was now in my cousins house, only this time I was in my cousins room (the house layouts are almost identical, so the transition was straightforward enough), but even so, the room was completely different.

The room was joined to a large room that included the living room, kitchen and dining area.  My aunt was in the kitchen making something and I decided to get my iAudio to record the dream, but decided that I would wait for the girl who had been there earlier to return because she would be interested in hearing the dream, and I could tell her as I was recording it.


*Dream 218 (Lucid Dream): "Taller Or Shorter?"*

I have a vague memory that I was listening to an album that I was unfamiliar with and a track came on that I partially recognised.  It sounded like a speeded up version of the song "So Sorry" (I'm unsure if this name is correct and don't know who the song is by) crossed with an action movie soundtrack.  I thought that it must be part of a movie soundtrack, such as Harry Potter or something.

I awoke, unsure whether I was dreaming.  I could hear my parents walking around on the landing and decided to go to the toilet.  I opened the door and moved quickly through the door to the bathroom, except the bathroom and my parents room had swapped places.  I stepped back out and thought that something was odd.  After a second or two of thought, I realised that I was dreaming.

As I realised this, the rooms had swapped back to their original places and my mother came out of her room.  She looked quite different, and appeared to be twice as tall as I was.  She walked into the bathroom and I followed, curious about the difference in her.  I suggested that there was something different about her, but then realised that she was not in fact twice my height, but I was a much younger (and thus smaller) version of myself.  I awoke after this.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 219 (Lucid Dream): "Race Home"*

It was daytime and I was having a race on foot against my mother from the local pub to our house.  I remember noting that we couldn't take the most direct route, which I referred to in the dream as "The Kilometre", because the road was blocked.

I decided to take a route leading past the old house that we used to live in whilst my mother went the route that we would normally take when walking home.  As I ran up the narrow street, everything was different to reality and I lost where I was.  I attempted to navigate my way around grassy hills and curved roads that aren't there in reality.

At some point, I heard a couple of guys talking from not too far away.  One of them seemed to be telling the other about a lucid dream that he'd had.  Immediately I began to increase my running speed and jumping distance to supernatural levels, and soon after realised that this ability must mean that was dreaming.

As I realised this, I jumped very high in order to see the surrounding area and find out where I was going, but then realised that I didn't have to race.  I tried to make a woman appear instead, and as I did, a giant woman appeared in the distance, about 5 times my height.

I got closer to her and she crawled over me, but as I looked up at her, she didn't seem very big after all, as though she had shrunk down to almost normal human size.  She lay on top of my and we kissed on the ground before I woke up.

As I awoke, I realised that my head was half-way down my bed, with my legs resting off the side on a chair.  My brother was also in the room and was listening to a song by System Of A Down (I'm unsure which, but would recognise it if I heard it).  There was a strange horizontal object hung across the top of my bed with coloured LED's showing the playlist of the music that my brother was listening to.

Upon seeing my perculiar position, my brother asked me if I ever actually get a good nights sleep, and I told him that I don't when I'm at my parent's house.  I was about to get up and go to the bathroom so I could record the dream in private, but woke for real as did this.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 220 (Lucid Dream): "Strangulation"*

At the beginning of the dream, I was lying in my bed and everything was dark.  Despite a fairly normal situation, something alerted me the dream state and I became lucid.

Morning arrived within seconds and the room was lit by sunlight from the windows.  I stood up and noticed that my brother was in his bed, noting that he wasn't there in reality.

He got up and walked towards me in an aggressive manner, grabbed my neck and began to strangle me.  I initially began to fight back, waving my arms and attempting to grasp ahold of him in order to force him to loosen his grip, but as I did, the tighter I grasped, the tighter his grip became.

Despite the feeling being very real, I noted that I was still able to breath very normally and instead of trying to fight, I remained calm, after which my brother let go of me and ran downstairs.

I followed, where I seen my parents and my brother stood in the kitchen with their backs to me, as if doing things at the sink, cooker and the worktop.  I awoke shortly after this.


*Dream 221: "Visiting Thief"*

I was in university halls of residence and was just returning to my room.  My room was similar in shape to how it was in reality, but had gray carpet and was around three times the size (length and width).  It also contained many expensive looking items such as computers and music keyboards that I don't actually own in real life.  People whom I didn't know where walking in and out of my room as though it was a public area.

As I entered, I noticed a young guy there.  I questioned him about being in my room and firmly demanded that he leave.  I noticed a large cube-like object underneath his T-shirt as he was about to leave and asked him what he was hiding and trying to steal from me.

He simply muttered something, took the object from underneath his T-shirt and put it on my desk (I do not remember what the object was).

I continued demanding that I know exactly what's going on, why he was trying to steal my stuff and why he was even in my room in the first place, but as I did, a mid-40's woman entered the room, explaining to me that she was showing new students around the accommodation for when they begin next year.  I accepted the explanation, completely forgetting about the guy trying to steal from me and they left the room.

I decided to play my music keyboard, but upon looking for it, noticed that there was a very expensive huge looking keyboard at the end of the room behind my bed, stood vertically against the wall.  I picked it up and began examining it and connecting it up, but woke up before I was able to play with it.


*Dream 222 (Lucid Dream): "Kissing, Drowning and Chasing"*

I was in a strange public area that resembled a shopping centre combined with a pub / resturaunt.  The area was divided into distinct segments, each with it's own style and colours, but the whole area was open with lots of tables at which many people were sat.  At some point, I became lucid.

I noticed that a remixed Michael Jackson song was playing in the centre (remixed likely due to the fact that I do not listen to such music in waking life and so my mind had to make up sections of the song).  The song had rap sections added into the middle that seemed to suit the song very well, despite not being to my taste at all.

After Michael Jackson, "Happy Hour" by The Housemartins was playing followed by a pop song that I do not know the name nor artist of.

As I walked around the centre, I walked up to several random girls who were sat at tables, kissing them before remembering that I had been intending to use the lucid state as a safe place to practice my social interaction skills.

I walked up to a girl and began talking to her, but as soon as I did so, she didn't seem to listen and instead just seemed happy to see me and insisted on kissing me.  After this, I walked through the centre with the girl along a large section that had a glass wall on the left.

I exited the centre through a door in the glass wall without the girl and found myself standing on the edge of a large white boat-like thing floating in the sea.  The sky was a strange shade of lilac-orange.  I attempted to summon a woman and immediately looked behind me into the sky.  A giant ~500 metre tall woman was standing behind the boat, towering over me.  She didn't look entirely real, but more like a computer rendered woman.

I attempted to fly upwards towards her, but couldn't maintain the height and fell downwards into the sea.  I attempted to swim to the surface, but having totally lost my sense of direction and being unable to determine which way was up, I gave up and waited for the dream would take me to another scenario.

After a minute or two, Idreaming because my carpet was red instead of green and the walls were white instead of blue.  My vision also had a strobe-like quality to it, which is fairly common for me in dreams.

I attempted to climb out of my window, but found it impossible due to it being too small.  I headed downstairs and out the front door of the house.  I attempted to maintain the dream by switching on lights as I moved through the house, but the lights seemed to only partially work.

Outside the house, there was snow on the ground, and I could hear a car driving up the street.  I thought that it would be fun to get hit by the car, but the car passed too quickly, and was swiftly on it's way towards the town centre.  I decided to chase the car, but being unable to move quickly enough on two legs, decided to use my hands aswell.

On all fours, I leapt quickly up the street, stopping only momentarily as my right hand got stuck in the ice at the edge of the road.  As I reached the middle section of the hill, daylight flooded the town momentarily as two teenagers road past me on their bikes.  Night time returned within seconds as I continued to follow the car, catching up quickly.  I thought that I had caught up with the car, but then noticed that it was actually a different car, and then woke up.[/color]


*Dream 223 (Lucid Dream): "Free Nemesis Ride"*

I was about to board the Nemesis rollercoaster at Alton Towers.  I thought that I was queuing for the front seats, but the ride actually went the opposite way to that which I had expected, and so I was at the back.

I sat on the ride as it went up the initial hill.  As I reached the top, I realised that I was dreaming because I had no memory of having travelled to Alton Towers and I remembered falling asleep.  I decided to simply enjoy the free ride.

The quality of the dream degraded gradually and I awoke about half way through the ride.  I had a false awakening, and was about to record the dream to my iAudio before waking up for real.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 224: "A Loaded Down First Day Of Work"*

My memory of this dream is very vague.  I had arrived at my new job, except the building was very different.  I had to walk through a number of offices to get to my computer.  I was carrying a number of large objects including speakers and other things.  I began to feel paranoid about what the company might think of me bringing so much stuff when I had just started.  I was carrying so much that I was stopped at a computer in one of the rooms that I had to pass through for a break before continuing to my own computer.


*Dream 225 (Lucid Dream): "4-Dimensional House"*

I only remember becoming lucid in a small light blue coloured bedroom that I was unfamiliar with.  I attempted to influence what was behind the door leading to the next room, but had only limited success.  I didn't achieve the area that I wanted, but each time I closed and then re-opened the door, the room behind it would be different.  I decided to wander around, and found that the rooms of the house continuously changed each time the doors were closed and reopened.

During at least one point there was a case of two connected rooms overlapping each other in an impossible manner.


*Dream 226 (Lucid Dream): "Fighting A Car And Raising The Dead"*

At the beginning of the dream, I was boarding a passenger jet.  My seat was allocated right at the back of the plane, although the plane was very different to a real one, in that the area was open, more like some trains.  There was a guy sat behind me and a girl sat next to me.  Most of the other seats within the plane were empty, and at some point, one of the airline assistants told me that I could sit in any of the rows 2 to 8.

I recalled seeing another plane taking off prior to boarding.  There was no runway and instead, the plane simply ran down a muddy area of land by a river and took off.  The plane I was on did the same.

Somehow, I had a front view from the plane and could see the plane take off, closely missing the tops of trees nearby to the river and navigating very closely between power lines.  I was very worried that the take-off should seem so unsafe.

Less than a minute after taking off, we landed on an ordinary road.  Five children were dressed in strange cube shaped post-box costumes and were dancing synchronously down the street, past us.

My attention drifted away from the plane, which ceased to exist.  I was stood in a residential area of my home town, on a hill and suddenly realised that I was dreaming.  I began to walk down the hill and saw a blue car that I recognised driving towards the T-junction on the hill.  It was that of one of my housemates from my last year at university.

I decided that I would try to fight the car, walked into the road and started kicking it, hitting it and jumping on it.  The car started trying to fight back by swinging around fast and moving quickly, but I was too quick for it.

Eventually, recalling that I could fly, I decided to take to the sky where I was safe from the car and throw some magic at it.  I made a hand gesture and attempted to release magic from my hands, but the first attempt failed.  During the second attempt, about 6 or 7 strange sparkling cartoon-like leaves fluttered down towards the car.  The car disappeared and my house mate inside was there, but was also represented by with similar cartoon-like leaves.

I continued casting leaves down and for each leaf that hit, he lost one of his.  After all were gone, he disappeared completely.

Realising that there was a cemetary nearby, I recalled the DreamViews lucid task and walked into the cemetary.  I began to will the dead to raise from the graves, and I could immediately hear the sound of rumbling earth becoming louder and louder like an earthquake.  I thought that nothing was going to happen and that I would wake up before raising anything, but as I looked to my right, I saw several cartoon-like skulls and skeletons shoot up from the grass and heard debris scatter.  The skulls and skeletons simply lay there inanimate.

A few more were raised before I had a false awakening and found myself lying in a strange large room.  It was night time and I did not recognise the room, but did believe it to be my own.  I could see light dim but clear light, as though the room was illuminated well from through the windows by the street lamps outside.  I was about to find my iAudio to record the dream, but awoke for real after this.

----------


## MartinB

I am finally updating my dream journal after 4 months of not having an Internet connection and moving to another country.  :smiley: 


*Dream 227 (Lucid Dream): "Under The Covers?"*

I was in my temporary room in Holland, which was dimly lit by a single orange light source and it was night time.  I was jumping around the room in a rather dream-like way, and as I noticed this, I realised that I was dreaming.  I jumped once more, floating slowly across the room, just to make sure before heading to my bed.  I kneeled down facing the pillows and slowly pulled the blanket up, hoping that there would be something interesting underneath, however, there was nothing.  I did not immediatley wake up after this, put instead fell back to sleep and woke later.


*Dream 228 "Getting Ready For My First Day Of Work"*

I was in a large unfamiliar room that I believed to be my own.  The room was brightly lit, had white walls and a light brown smooth wooden floor, I only remember seeing a small section of the room.  It was morning and I was getting ready for work.  I was looking through my case for a pair of jeans to wear.  I found a pair of black jeans that I wanted to wear, but then also found a second pair that had some creases in them and decided to hang them on a hot radiator nearby because I thought that it would get the creases out so I could wear them another time.  I remember noting that the heat of the radiator felt very real.


*Dream 229: "Under The Dancefloor"*

The dream was located within a large, dimly-lit hall with a dancefloor on a ~2-foot raised platform in the middle.  There were around 50 people dancing in the room.  A curtain hung around the platform, hiding the space underneath.

At some point during the dream, I found myself on the floor, crawling underneath the curtains to the hidden empty space underneath.  I felt hidden from the others who were dancing in the room outside and on top.

The rest of this dream is private.


*Dream 230: (Private Journal Entry)*


*Dream 231: "Slope University"*

I was visiting a university with a group of people, and we were walking around the outside of the buildings.  The university seemed fairly normal and somewhat relaxed except for one strange factor; the ground it was built on was at a 45 degree slope.  We were walking up the slope, but the steepness made this somewhat difficult, and I kept slipping and trying to hang on to the concrete slabs.  The other people seemed to have no problem walking up the slope, and tried to help me up when I was slipping down.


*Dream 232: "TV Super Hypnosis"*

I was lying in a large, empty room on a bed.  A guy was stood at the opposite end with something that looked like a TV.  He was using it to generate bright white flashes in patterns that was intended to cause hypnotic sleep.  I felt drowsy very quickly and quickly fell asleep.  I awoke in the same room, and there were now lots of people sitting on benches who were also being hypnotised by the guy.  Once again, the white flashes caused me to become drowsy and fall asleep.

I awoke once more and was lying in a strange ruin of the room that I had been in earlier.  There was no longer a roof or far wall.  The hypnotist and the other gus had gone and the day was bright and sunny.  I was lying in a blue sleeping bag on a bench by the innermost remaining wall of the three.  I awoke for real shortly after this.


*Dream 233 (Lucid Dream): "Forgotten Lucidity"*

I only remember that I was lucid during this dream, but remember no details of the actual dream itself.


*Dream 234: "Royksopp-Induced Hallucinations"*

I was in a fairly large long rectangular bedroom with a TV at the far end and the door at the other.  A window lay most of the way across the right wall.  My brother and one of my friends from university were also there with me and we were watching a Royksopp music video of "Circuit Breaker" on the TV.  The video started with a black screen on which large flashes of red and orange were taking place, followed by some garden or forest-like scenes.

After a minute or two, the music video began to manifest itself within the room around us.  Gravity weakened and the walls, floor and ceiling of the room changed into strange coloured tiles.  Me and my brother thought that it was very cool that Royksopp were able to embed such strong subliminal suggestion into the video and thought it was a really cool experience, but my friend from university didn&#39;t seem the slightest bit interested.


*Dream 235: "Contract To Use Marijuana In America"*

I do not remember much about this dream other than having moved to America.  I was about to move into an apartment, and one of the rules of the contract was the allowed use of medical marijuana within the apartment.  I was happy because this meant that I could smoke weed at any time without any fear of arrest.


*Dream 236: "New MP3 Player"*

I don&#39;t remember much of this dream other than having bought a new Sansung MP3 player that was the same as the one my brother has to replace my broken iAudio.  I was also happy with it because there had been a program made for Linux that could convert video to play on it (there isn&#39;t one in reality, to my knowledge).


*Dream 237: "Slimer, Designer Drugs and Beyond"*

I was in a strange, abandoned looking building with Slimer from Ghostbusters.  We were on the 3rd floor, but jumped down a large hole to the ground.  I remember that the area where the hole was was made out of dark brown wood.

When we reached the bottom, a guy was there, and slimer slimed him for some reason.  I can&#39;t remember the exact details of this section, but I ended up going into a large white-gray room where one of friends and my cousin, as well as a couple more people were.

They told me that they had ordered some drugs off the Internet and that they had just arrived.  The drugs were in a large professionally constructed casing that looked almost like something used for presenting jewelry in.  The case had 8 silver capsules, two things that looked like diswasher tables (one black in the middle and white on the outside, the other white in the middle and black on the outside) as well as a number of others that I do not remember.

The guys in the room were really excited about trying the drugs, but I wasn&#39;t interested because I didn&#39;t want to just take any random tablet, so I just lay in a bed, saying to the others how it is crap that these random tablets are legal and things like mushrooms that are proven safe for thousands of years are not.

At some point, there was a transition in the dream to a scene in a countryside.  I became lucid and took off to fly around.  The scenery was very detailed and the sky was gray and cloudy with highly contrasting sections.  I called out "Clearer&#33;  More focus&#33;" to further increase the clarity and detail of my vision.  My flight control  was good but not perfect, and I had to assist it through suggestion such as "Lower", "Higher", etc.  After a minute, I remembered that I had wanted to fly into space and decided that this would be an excellent opportunity to do so.

I aimed for the clouds and went right through them.  I was very surprised that it worked.  It was as though I had broken through and  beyond something that I shouldn&#39;t have.  I found myself in a strange small triangular prism of light, like a tent, but somehow devoid of true colour (My memory tells me that it was both black and white, but only one colour).  I felt as though I had reached the highest point possible within the universe, as though the universe was this huge triangular prism and I was right at the top of it.

Shortly after reaching this place, the prism collapsed into a void of total darkness and I was trapped, and after a minute or so I tried to escape through the bottom.  I struggled, trying to wake myself, but half thinking that I might not wake up at all before having a false awakening and losing the lucidity.

The struggling had caused me to fall out of my bed, which was at my parents house but in a different place to where it normally is.  My brother was lying on an airbed on the floor.  I was about to record the dream, and looked out of the window, noticing bright white snow on the ground in the dark night outside.  I was a little surprised by the snow, but thought that snow was pretty normal for December anyway, then woke after that.


*Dream 238: "I&#39;m Fingering Herself"*

The location of this dream was identical to dream FIXME, but with an additional room leading off from the pub on the ground floor that resembled a very messy classroom, but was in my mind a place for services with prostitutes.

I was in the pub on the ground floor with an indian girl who I believed to be a prostitute.  I was asking her if she would like to go into the room leading off from the pub, but she said that she had to go somewhere and that I should wait in the pub for her, after which she then left.

I eventually got bored of waiting for the girl and decided to go into the room by myself to see if there was anyone else in there.  In the room was a girl who was definitely Asian, possibly Japanese.  She was sat down and I pushed two fingers inside her.  She then requested that I do it with her fingers instead, which she put in some strange mint gel like substance.  I held her hand and outstretched two of her fingers, not stopping to consider why it wasn&#39;t possible for her to do this herself.  I pushed her fingers inside her.

As I did this, around half a dozen people came into the room, split half between guys and girls.  They thought that what I was doing was somehow funny, but the girl said that they shouldn&#39;t make fun of me because it was her idea.  After this, I left the room and went back into the pub.  The indian girl had returned and was sitting at a table eating a dinner with vegatables, potatoes, beef and gravy.  She made a comment about not caring about what people think of her eating beef.  I then started talking to her about showing her the rooms upstairs with the arcades, but woke up shortly after this.


*Dream 239: "Chinese Resturant Advertisement"*

All I remember of this dream is reading an advertisement to someone for a  Chinese resturant from a magazine or newspaper.  Strangely, I remeber being very clear on the first half of the advertisement, but making up the second half because I was unable to read it and assumed that this was normal.


*Dream 240: "Slow Computer"*

I was sitting at my computer doing something that I do not remember.  My dad asked me what I was doing, to which I replied "I&#39;m doing backups", after which he began complaining that it would always take me so long to do anything on the computer and that his computer was always slow.  I told him that he should get some better hardware instead of buying cheap stuff all the time.

I also remember seeing an OpenGL program running on my dad&#39;s computer, but it was very pixelated and low resolution because the hardware could not handle higher resolutions or more detailed graphics.


*Dream 241: "Going For A Walk Whilst Waiting For Takeoff"*

I was going on a plane, as I remember entering the plane and showing my boarding pass to someone on the plane.  But instead, we decided to have a walk whilst waiting for the plane, although I cannot remember who the other person I was with was.

The area around the plane was just an ordinary residential estate, and I was worried that the person whom&#39;s I was with judgement may not be very good and that we might miss the flight because we should be on the plane instead of going for a walk.


*Dream 242: "Chinese Carnival"*

I only remember being at what I believed to be a Chinese carnival or fair.  It was very small at first, but as I walked through it, new rides and stalls just seemed to appear as if by magic.  The whole area became busy very quickly.


*Dream 243: "House Re-arrangement"*

I was at my parent&#39;s house where my dad had just finished changing the entire layout of the house.  The room layout was completely different and somewhat unusual and confusing.  A new basement had been built underneath the kitchen (which had moved to the front of the house), but there was no way into it as the entrance was blocked.  At the bottom of the stairs leading to the basement was a washing machine and drier.

Me and my brother left the house because our parents were going somewhere.  They each had there own car and were both going somewhere different, but the cars were nothing more than simple giant lego-like tubs.  We both sat in the car that our mother was driving.  She drove to the end of the street to turn around.  We realised that no-one had locked the door to the house, so we were going to do it on the way back down the street.  I remember that I was sat facing backwards to the cars direction, opposite my brother.  I awoke before we were able to reach the house to lock the door.


*Dream 244 (Lucid Dream): "An Old Friend"*

At the beginning of the dream I was in a newsagents in my parent&#39;s hometown with my mother.  I wanted to buy some Palma Violets, but then realised that I was dreaming and just began to eat them anyway because I knew that I didn&#39;t have to pay for them.

My mother wondered what I was doing, so I tried to explain to her that it was a dream.  At first, she wouldn&#39;t pay attention, but I managed to capture her interest by telling her that the dream should make it possible for us to appear on the TV show "Deal Or No Deal".  I instructed her to try to make ourselves appear on the show by closing our eyes, holding hands and spinning forward.  I told her to imagine that we would appear at the show when we opened our eyes.

And when I opened my eyes, I saw pure bright white, after which I appeared in my parent&#39;s back garden, and my mother was gone.  There was snow on the garden and a very young girl there who was running around.  The girl looked like a very young version of my half-sister, perhaps around 4-years old.  I was trying to get her to go inside the house because it was very cold, but she ran away up the garden.  I lowered my head to her to try and establish trust, as I thought that she probably didn&#39;t recognise me, and she no longer tried to run away.  I picked her up and took her inside.

I don&#39;t remember where I left the girl, but I went back outside and began to analyze the detail of my vision within the dream.  I noted how the dream had a strange fuzzy quality to it, but yet how real it was and how bright the images were considering that they were being constructed in real-time by my mind; that they were actual, real, light and colour.  It seemed as though the dream was very stable and was going to last for a very long time.

I walked to the end of the street, which was smaller than usual, as it only had four houses on it, after which I thought about going back inside the house, but then decided against it in favour of going to another house instead and find a dream character.  I walked inside another house, which was dark.  I thought that I was going to lose the dream because of the darkness, but nevertheless, decided to continue anyway.

I reached a kitchen at the back of the house, but no-one was there.  As I was just considering my disappointment at there being no-one there, I heard a car parking outside of the house.  I suddenly became a little scared because the owner must have returned and would find me inside the house without permission.  The door opened and I immediately recognised the person as someone whom I knew from school.  He walked towards me aggressively carrying a slingshot, and after a brief moment of fear, I remembered that he couldn&#39;t do any harm to me because this was a dream.

He fired the slingshot at me and I was anticipating some pain, but felt nothing.  We began to talk as friends about something completely random to do with a "mayor&#39;s decision", but I have no idea what, and it had no relevance whatsoever to real life.  We were both annoyed at it.  I remember that it was getting darker whilst we were talking and I knew that the dream was going to end.  I tried to open curtains to allow light in and prolong the dream, but this didn&#39;t work and I soon woke up.


*Dream 245: "Fire Escape Practice"*

I was with my mother and my brother in a strange, messy room.  We were practicing escaping fires by actually setting fire to the room and then attempting to escape from it.  I only recall the details of the last attempt, during which we set fire to an electricity outlet to simulate an electrical fault.  I advised my brother to stay away from the wall socket, and later had to help him by dragging him by his legs from underneath a strange low curtain doorway because the visibility had become to low for him to see and he was not as familiar with the room as I.


*Dream 246 (Lucid Dream): "Japanese Gaming Convention"*

I was at a strange gaming convention, held in a building within a field.  Nothing existed outside of the field.  One half of the field was empty and the other half had the large building within it, within which was the gaming convention.  I had to ride a strange cable car-like vehicle to reach the convention, which ran along the ceiling of the building.

I had my iAudio with me, and thought that I could use it to make a video of the event where a tiny helicopter-like thing was flying across the ceiling of the building.  It seemed fairly insignificant, and I thought that I must have missed something more important because I was late.  I walked along a long corridor, realising that I was [color=darkred]dreaming and saw a Japanese girl lying on the floor.

I immediately approached the girl and we began kissing on the floor, after which she sat on my face.  I asked her something that I do not remember, to which she replied "No, I&#39;m wet enough already", and I remember noting that she was, in fact, quite wet between her legs.  After about a minute, I had a false awaking, although I cannot remember what happened.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 247: "I&#39;ve Lost My Plate"*

I was in a cafeteria-like area, similar to the one at my work, where I was getting some food, but there didn&#39;t appear to be much left, since I was late arriving.  I walked over to the main counter and picked up some slices of cheese and slices of liver, and then returned to where I had left my plate, which had disappeared.  As I tried to figure out where it had gone, I noticed my cousin with a couple of friends and immediately became suspicious that she had stolen my plate.

Eventually, after almost getting into a fight with my cousin over the loss of my plate, I found my it in a strange blue flight bag that was sitting in the middle of the floor nearby the food counters.  After this, I woke up.


*Dream 248: "Doom Levels And 3D Construction Kit"*

I had made a number of levels for the PC game Doom and was showing them to my half-brother, but as I attempted to do so, I realised that all of the control settings of the game were wrong, so I had to change them.  I did this as I was playing the game, and the new controls made strafing much easier for me.

In a later, unrelated part of the dream, I was with someone and we were making a website to list the all-time top 10 Commodore 64 games, though the only one I remember being in the list was 3D Construction Kit, being described as "including a unique space exploration adventure game where you have to solve puzzles to escape from the planet in true 3D graphics, and once you have completed it, you can create your own similar true 3D games using the 3D Construction Kit package.".  I woke up after that.


*Dream 249: "Towering Inferno"*

I entered into a strange pub down some stairs that lay atop a tower, where a large number of football fans where watching a game.  As I entered, I said something that the fans mis-interpreted and took offense to, and they started to run after me without giving me a chance to explain that I did not mean to offend.

One of the fans broke the stairs that I&#39;d used to enter the pub, but despite this, I managed to climb back up and escape.  As I ascended the stairs, I realised that one of the sets had been changed to point back downwards again, so I took another set of stairs and began descending the tower.  As I did this, I realised that they had set fire to the lower floors in an attempt to trap me, but nevertheless, I proceeded down the stairs, which now had no walls, enabling me to see the surrounding fire in it&#39;s full intensity.  On the way down, I found a rope and managed to swing away from the stairs, and found myself outside.  At this point, I thought that I lived at the top of the tower, but then woke up.


*Dream 250: "Old Albums"*

I was at my parent&#39;s house and was looking through a number of vinyl albums in an old bag.  The bag apparently contained ten of the best music from my parent&#39;s era, and amongst the collection I remember seeing a Pink Floyd album that I hadn&#39;t heard of, an album called "Asia" and a number of others that seemed good.  My dad suggested that I should listen to some of them since I hadn&#39;t heard them before, and being very curious and interested, I agreed.

Later, I went to my room where there was a very old TV connected to a Commodore 64, though it looked more like a BBC Micro in terms of it&#39;s physical appearance and what appeared on the screen.  As I switching the TV between various channels, I noticed how poor the picture quality of the TV was; how far apart the pixels where and began to ponder if I actually really used to play C64 games on a screen like that.  Despite the odd appearance, I assumed that the TV was just old and had always been like that.  I told my dad to have a look at how poor the screen was.

The last thing I remember of this dream, unrelated to anything prior, is being in a bathroom in a large house that I believed to be my own.  The house did not have any carpeting; everything was just wooden floorboards, and I assumed that this was entirely normal and how it had always been, and then woke up.


*Dream 251: "First Samurai"*

I was outside a brothel that lay next door to the house of my landlady, talking with a girl who worked there named "Usher" who seemed really nice.  I decided that I wanted to spent half an hour with her, but realised that I did not have enough money, yet despite this, I went inside the brothel anyway, where a fair number of guys where selecting girls at a very rapid pace, leaving only two remaining to choose from.

I wasn&#39;t interested in either of the two girls who were left and so left the brothel again, hoping that my landlady wouldn&#39;t have seen me, and found a friend from school outside.  He handed me a fake samurai sword and we started messing around, waving the swords around on the street, acting out the moves from the Amiga game First Samurai, and making the sounds of hitting enemies with our voices.  I then pretended to do the knife and axe throws from First Samurai, which seemed very cool for some reason, and awoke after this.


*Dream 252: "Tricked In The Haunted House"*

I awoke in the bed of a large room that wasn&#39;t my own.  It appeared to be the room of a house that had intentionally been decorated to look like a haunted house, and it was at this point that I realised that I was actually in the room atop the Haunted House ride at Alton Towers.  A coffin stood to the left of the bed and lots of light green targets for the interactive ride, aswell as other typical spooky decor that you would expect from such a ride.

As I noticed a track that lead into the room and ended at the end of the bed, I assumed that I had been put there because someone wanted to play a trick on me.  I somehow knew that my brother was going to enter in the ghost train carriage with the laser gun in an attempt to scare me, and quickly after realising this, the doors banged open, revealing the light behind them and my brother came into the room in the carriage.

As this was happening, everything slipped away and I found myself in a strange void.  The space of the void seemed somehow un-natural compared with space in real life, and I became somewhat lucid, yet I did not know what I could do.  After a short time, I could see some faint strange patterns in the void and decided it would be best to remain calm and wait it out rather than trying to do anything.  After this, I woke up.


*Dream 253 (Lucid Dream): "Endless Waterslides"*

I was on an outdoor water slide on a bright sunny day when I realised that I was dreaming.  The implications of this realisation were amazing, in that I knew that the slides could now be anything I wanted them to be.  And sure enough, as I approached a steep section overlooking the hill, I saw many winding waterslides like spaghetti against the grassy tree-filled hill, stretching off into the distance.

As I continued down the slide, there were a number of sections where gushes of water would push me up slopes as well as down, making the slide even more exciting.  A number of other people were using the slide simultaneously, one of which was a naked woman who came sliding down behind me at a faster speed than me.  I fingered her as she passed, and woke up shortly after.


*Dream 254 (Lucid Dream): "Kisses And Tradition"*

I awoke in my dark room and looked over to my left where I saw square patches of flickering gray light, as though there were windows hiding behind curtains along the left wall.  Knowing that this was not the case in reality, I became lucid and got out of bed.

As I jumped out of bed, I fell right through the floor as though it was not there and continued falling in a black void.  As I was falling, I began to notice that I would continuously pass the square patches of light, as though the falling was cyclic, though they now appeared red rather than gray.

As this continued, the room began to brighten and I started to float gently around, bouncing in all directions from the floor, walls and ceiling.  As this happened, I noticed that the room was very different to how it was in reality, though I don&#39;t remember specific details.  As the night outside changed into day, I decided to go outside and look for someone to have sex with.

The outside area was totally unfamiliar to me, and the only people I could see around were children and old people.  Eventually I spotted a woman sitting at a table across the road outside what appeared to be a restuarant.  As I approached her, she said to me; "I never see you kiss or anything traditional".

I assumed that she was speaking of the way people in the Netherlands greet, so I responded; "You mean like this?", and kissed her three times on the cheeks.  It was plainly obvious to me that she was not expecting it.  I continued on, telling her; "Well, you&#39;re not real, so I&#39;ll be going now.".

I then decided to fly to the top of a large tree where the branches split in two.  As I reached the location in the tree, the world around me began to darken and dim streetlights begin to illuminate.  I knew that the dream was about to end, and as predicted, I awoke.


*Dream 255: "The Blue-Silver Bladed Robot Girl"*

I was in a bedroom with a fairly large girl of around my own age; we were talking about something, though I don&#39;t remember what.  At some point, I decided to leave the room and found another smaller girl in the room outside.  I walked past her to a sink in the corner of the room to wash my hands before returning to the first girl.

As I was about to return, the small girl implied to me that she wanted to have sex and so naturally I accepted.  She followed me into the first room where the larger girl was and the three of us began our session.

I only remember touching the nipples of both girls and the vagina of the smaller girl, who began to get extremely excited.  At some point, we moved around and the big girl also started touching the vagina of the small girl, who at first doesn&#39;t notice.  Somehow after this, the big girl manages to stand up and push her foot inside the small girl, whom at this point becomes very angry, demanding that the large girl remove her foot.

As her rage built, she morphed into a large blue and silver lethal looking spinning robot with blades around the outside, and started counting down from ten in a robotic voice.  Me and the large girl both quickly fled the room, which had now become my bedroom at my parent&#39;s house.  We went downstairs to the kitchen and I could hear the robot following us.

As the robot passed, I escaped back upstairs whilst the girl attempted to close the robot in the kitchen, but somehow forgot to close the door.  I pointed this out and she closed it.  We ran back upstairs, confident that the robot wouldn&#39;t be able to find us, and I closed the bedroom door to further protect us from the robot.  At this point, I woke up.


*Dream 256 (Lucid Dream): "Lucid Suggestion"*

At the beginning, I was at my parent&#39;s house with a friend from university, but soon after many more people from university who I did not recognise appeared; a total of around seven.  I realised that I was dreaming, and asked those who think they&#39;re in a dream to raise their hand, yet only one person does so.

I followed by asking those to raise their hand who thought that they were in reality, and the remaining hands went up.  I decided to enable everyone to become lucid, and suggested individually to each person in turn that they would know that they are dreaming.  As I did this, each person became lucid.  At some point during or shortly after this, I woke up.


*Dream 257: "Virtual Battle"*

The environment of the dream was strange, in that it seemed to be a type of virtual reality, consisting of a combined forest and grassland area, yet I was not lucid.  It seemed to be some type of game, which involved two armies of horseback riders in a battle, yet knowing that it was only a game assured me that I was safe from harm.

More specifically, the horses of my side were all white female horses, whilst the opposing horses were all brown male.  As the battle commenced, a small number of horses from my side began trying to get the attention of the male horses of the opposing side in order to distract them, whilst the rest of our side were able to attack.

As the battle continued, the horses and the riders started to turn into giant robots, humans and other creatures, yet I remained myself.  The largest of these creatures appeared as the giant enemy queen, who had by now been effectively defeated by our side and was being raped by the robots and other creatures.  I awoke after this victory.


*Dream 258: "Lucid Brother"*

I awoke in my room at my parent&#39;s house, where I noticed my brother at the other side acting strange.  I ask him what&#39;s going on, and he tells me that he has become lucid.  He proceeds to demonstrate this to me by using his control of the dream to grow a third leg, and starts walking around the room on three legs.  I just thought how lucky he was to be having a lucid dream whilst I was awake in reality.


*Dream 259: "Strange Behaviour"*

I only remember being in the living room at my parent&#39;s house, where my uncle was sat on the settee acting strange, flailing his arms and legs around.  He seemed unresponsive to my attempts to communicate with him, and just started to grin like a child.


*Dream 260 (Lucid Dream): "The Mass Escape"*

I was in the hometown of my parent&#39;s at night with someone who was unfamiliar with the town.  There was a distinct feeling that we were being chased by something, and so we were running.  As I ran, I stepped over a number of grates that seemed to cover infinity holes.  As we continued, we passed the street where the local Whetherspoon&#39;s is and there did not appear to be anyone around.  We continued along the highstreet where we found a number of people on horseback who seemed to be running away from something.

We decided to follow them down the shopping precinct and eventually reached the bus station, where a large crowd of people where struggling to escape onto the buses.  The bus became full far sooner than we are able to reach it, but I noticed a friend from school amongst the crowd.  He advised me to run towards the library, and he tried to help me by pushing me to get me running faster.

As the push accelerates me to great speed, I ran up a ramp and took to the sky, realising that I am dreaming.  As I realised this, the surrounding area changed into a strange daytime beach with no-one around.  I decided to go somewhere peaceful to relax; underneath the sea, and as I did, I sank to the bottom, feeling very calm.

After a short moment of undistracted contemplation regarding my increased sense of imagination within the dream, I suddenly began to think that I might somehow be underwater in real life too, and I started trying to escape from the sea, at which point I realised that I was at the bottom of a large metal cylindrical tank, about the size of a well.

As I reached the top of the tank, the opening became narrower and I hit my head on the edge of the tank.  I tried to re-orient myself under the water to swim up through the narrow opening, but then woke up.


*Dream 261: "Amoeba Sounds"*

I was in the front garden of my parent&#39;s house, where I notice a good friend from school.  We decided to go inside the house to play games on the computer and was talking and laughing about things we did when we were younger.  The conversation lead on to the Commodore 64 and specifically the game Boulderdash, at which point we both started making amoeba sounds from the game with our voices, which seemed really funny.  I awoke as we were doing this.


*Dream 262 (Lucid Dream): "Super Mario"*

I found myself running through a strange city, jumping on the heads of people who I believed to be enemies, in order to defeat them.  As this happened, I realised that I was dreaming and the nature of the similarites of what I was doing to the Super Mario games.  As this occured, I found myself chasing an item that appeared to be a fire flower along a number of passages and sets of stairs, but I wasn&#39;t able to reach it.

Eventually, I decided to use the feather cape instead by imagining that I already had one.  I took to the sky and began soaring along, just as Mario does in Super Mario World.  I attempted to turn in the sky, whilst looking at the ground, noticing everything appeared to have become a spiral and soon after this, I awoke.


*Dream 263: "Strange Students"*

I was in an messy student appartment with my housemates from university, consisting of two square bedrooms of roughly equal size, each of which contained two single beds, connected by a door.  One of my housemates was in the room that I was in and my bed was in the other room, where the other two housemates where.  For some reason, someone in the appartment had to take out a large bin bag full of shit.

I decided to go into the room where my bed was and as I opened the door, my other two housemates were each having sex with a girl on each of the beds.  The first housemate laughed that I had opened the door on them whilst they were having sex.

In a later, unrelated section of the dream, I found myself with a group of guys who were awaiting the opening of a new brothel.  One of the guys appeared to be very young; only around age 12, and yet he seemed to be there for the same reason as everyone else.  As the brothel opened, everyone entered.

The environment inside was strange, consisting of mainly blue-violet interior made up of geometric shapes and boxes.  A bridge lay across a river of bright yellow-green liquid.  Many girls were stood around whom all seemed very nice.  I noticed that a girl named "Kim" apparently wanted to see the young guy.  A short time after this, I was about to leave somewhere with a chinese girl, but awoke around this point.


*Dream 264: "Suspicious Files"*

I was at work where I had discovered a number of suspicious looking files on the company network with a ".include" file extension.  I mentioned this to my other colleagues, at which point one of them pulled out a gun.  I cowered in the corner, calling out for someone to help me, and set off running to escape at the first opportunity I got.  I ran downstairs with the guy chasing me.

As I reach the reception, which appears different to how it is in reality, I hid around a corner and awaited the guy.  As he is passing, I knocked him over and the gun slides from his hand across the floor.  I picked up the gun and demanded that he go outside, to which he obliges.  As he was standing in the carpark, which also appears different, I shot him once in the leg and he falls to the ground.  I then threw the gun to the ground, turned and ran, shouting that he should never ever threaten me again.

However, he picked up the gun once more and began firing at me as I ran.  As I got closer to the carpark entrance, my vision began to get darker and running became more difficult.  I then suddenly had a feeling that there was something very wrong about the events that had just occured.  It seemed to have something to do with a mistake about the nature of the crime that the guy had supposedly committed prior to the events of the dream, and that the real crime was actually much less serious.  I woke up at around this point.


*Dream 265: "Pointless School"*

I was at my secondary school in a line of students, where my form tutor was telling me off for having gotten a detention for swearing in a French lesson.  She then asked me if I could do her a favour and tell all students in my class that their scheduled detentions should be moved forward by one day, and I agreed that I could whilst actually having no intention of carrying out the task.  As for me, my detention was on a Monday, and so it did not move anyway.

Later, I found myself at my parents house getting ready for school.  My parents were there and they knew I had gotten detention.  I was annoyed because going to school seemed so pointless given that I had already almost finished university, though the absurdity of this thought didn&#39;t really register.  I had no intention of even going to school, and went upstairs to pretend that I was getting ready.

I found my brother upstairs and he asked me if I was going to walk to school with him.  Given that I had no intention of going to school, and did not want him to find out, I told him that I would go later, so my brother left the house to call for his friend across the road before walking to school.  Meanwhile, I decided to wait around unttil I could be sure that he was gone.  At around 14:30, I decide to leave the house, pretending to be on my way to school (again, the time absurdity did not register).

I walked to the corner of the street where the house next door is, and a very young girl came out of the house.  She came up to me, wanting to give me something in a cup that she had apparently borrowed from me.  I thanked her and shook her hand, before returning to my parents house to leave the cup.

Before I stepped back inside my house, I noticed that the girl had gone inside her house, and that my brother was on her front garden where she had been, painting the concrete tiles in bright colours because he thought it would be really funny to make her get coloured feet when she came outside again.  I proceeded back inside the house, nearly forgetting how to open the door.

As I left the house once again, with the intention of going to Mansfield to play arcade games rather than going to school, I noticed my brother around the corner and tried to hide from him so he wouldn&#39;t suggest that we walk to school together.  However, he saw me and started to wait for me, so I decided to level with him, explaining how pointless school was and that I had no intention of going, and then I woke up.


*Dream 266: "Slow BitTorrent"*

I only remember trying to download something via BitTorrent and realising that my speed was tremendously slow.  I was pissed off with the ISP for limiting the speed of my connection and was talking to someone whom I do not remember about how I had no intention of paying for such a limited service.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 267: "Castle Fire Rescue"*

I only remember being in some kind of strange castle or palace like area.  It was day time and the sun was extremely bright.  I was on the left side of the building, where a thick wall stretched outwards leading up towards a tower.  I followed a passage within the wall towards the tower.  About halfway through, I did something and the floor began to rise up, with me standing on it.  I noticed at this point that it was, in fact, a large block of ice.

At this point, it occured to me that I was the only person there and that no-one else was able to get into the building.  The ice block raised me to the top of the wall and I could see the east walls of the castle to my left and right, and the tower in front of me.  At the top, I realised that I was supposed to be co-ordinating a rescue attempt, by instructing a number of people of the location of a fire in the building that I could see from where I was.  I also noticed that the water was gushing out from each side of the ice, causing large waterfalls on either side within the passage of the wall.

I looked down on both sides and could see that on the front side, the water fall lead straight into water, but the rear side, the water was falling into lava.  I realised that people from the front of the building would not be able to see the lava on the far side, and that this was why I was co-ordinating the rescue; because I was able to instruct them on the location.  Somehow, I informed the rescuers of the lava fire, and eventually they were able to find it and put it out.  I was proud of having played an important role in the rescue attempt, because I knew that they would not have been able to find it if I had not been there.


*Dream 268: "Severe Insecurity"*

I had a memory of having just moved into a new apartment; a ground floor two room appartment, located on a street in my hometown in England, close to the town center.  The appartment was small and the area looked rough, but my memory told me that it was the only one I could afford.  It was daytime and there was a severe sense of insecurity as I realised that the entire front of the apartment was made of glass windows, from floor to ceiling, and that everyone from outside could easily see in.  Adding to the sense of insecurity was realisation that the glass was not very strong.

As I looked outside, I noticed a large number of black people who looked like gang members breaking into the surrounding buildings and smashing things.  They began to make frequent attempts to break into my appartment, breaking the windows.  Most of them seemed relatively uninterested in stealing anything, but more interested simply in causing mayhem and destruction.

At one point, three of the guys broke in and I thought that it would be a good idea to escape.  I ran outside where there were lots more people scattered around the area, but a reset occurred and I found myself back in the appartment as before.  This time, a black woman with large breasts broke into my appartment, so I hid in my kitchen.  I was thinking about how I needed to move somewhere safer because I had too much valuable stuff in my appartment.  I was speaking with someone, asking them if everywhere in the town was the same, and the person told me that it wasn&#39;t.

At some point in the dream, I remember that one of my friends was also there.  He was opening the windows at the front of the appartment whilst I was wondering what the hell he was doing and trying to close them again to prevent people from getting in.


*Dream 269: "Airport Settees"*

I was in an area that had the appearance of a large airport terminal, but instead of rows of chairs were long settees.  There were a number of people around who I knew, including my parents, my brother and my uncle.  I sat down next to my uncle, who seemed very quiet.  I don&#39;t remember anything more.


*Dream 270 (Lucid Dream): "Fatigued Shopping"*

I had gone to Tesco in my hometown to do some shopping.  The building was in the place of the old store, but was also rather different.  My mother was there and was telling me about a number of changes they had made to the store.  She said that they had recently reduced the number of products and the amount of choice because people wanted to have a simpler shopping experience.  The store evidently saw this as an enhancement, but most of the customers seemed to be annoyed because they could no longer find the products they wanted.

Once I had completed my shopping, I was going home to my parents house.  I was carrying my shopping in a backpack and went upstairs.  The backpack was very heavy and was causing me to feel incredibly tired and drowsy, to the extent that as I arrived in my room, I fainted on the bed and fell asleep and into a lucid state.

Being lucid, I found myself in the Tesco store once again.  There were five lifts leading to different parts of the building, including two or three that lead to the car park on the roof.  I took one of these lifts to the roof, which was much bigger than it is in reality, and had a few small houses and trees dotted around on top.  It was night time and there was no-one around, but the night slowly changed to day as I crossed to the opposite end of the roof.  As I crossed, I had a hazy memory of having been shopping and wondered where I had put the backpack containing my shopping.

As I reached the other side of the roof, I noticed a turnstyle like entrance to something was located there where a ramp leading to the ground is in real life.  I also noticed that there was a girl there, and we started kissing each other on the floor of the roof.  As this was happening, the surrounding environment changed to that of my parent&#39;s living room.  A minute or so later, the girl seemed to get pissed off with something that I had done, but I was unsure what.  Nevertheless, I apologised and she seemed to accept my apology and then left.

My memories of the events was hazy, but I knew that I had just been shopping.  I was waiting for my mother to arrive home from the shops for a reason that I don&#39;t remember, other than the fact that the dream seemed to be lacking in content.  As I waited, I decided to go outside, out the front door.  Outside, it was night time once again and there was snow on the ground, lit up blue by the moonlight.  I wanted the light to return, so I clapped my hands to try and make this happen, but it didn&#39;t work.  I knew that my mum would be back any minute, and then heard the car arriving outside the house, but the dream seemed to be fading very quickly.

I went back inside the house where the lights were on, but even they began to get darker and had gained a strong red colour.  Eventually the dream faded completely to black and a false awakening occurred, upon which I lost the lucidity.

I awoke to where I had fallen asleep earlier, still wearing the heavy backpack with the shopping in it.  It was around 19:00, the sky was still somewhat lit, and I was worried that my mother would be annoyed at me for falling asleep before I had sorted out all the shopping that I had brought home.  I walked past my parents bedroom where there were three single beds instead of the one double bed that&#39;s there in reality.  On the beds were sheets that were made up of large multicoloured squares.  I awoke at this point.


*Dream 271: "Quick Visit To The Arcades"*

I was in a British seaside holiday location with my parents, brother and uncle, though I don&#39;t remember much specifically about the location.  We went into an arcade to play some games.

At first, we started playing the coin pushing machines, which were filled with 5 cent euro coins and my uncle seemed really interested in them, but some of the machines didn&#39;t have any coins in them, though my brother didn&#39;t notice and dropped a coin into the machine anyway.  I soon realised that the contents of the coin pushers kept changing randomly whilst I wasn&#39;t looking, so I assumed that the arcade owner must be taking out the coins when we weren&#39;t looking to reduce the chances of winning, though despite this I seemed to be winning quite a lot.

Another one of the coin pushers had lots of different coins in it, and on my last 5 cent coin, I managed to win lots of money from it.  I took the coins to the change counter so I could change a 2 euro coin for four 50 cent coins so I could play the arcade games.

I noticed that the arcade had a motorcycle game where you do jumps through rings and the seat moves (I forget the name of the game).  The machine was a two-player version, and so I sat down at the right hand bike to play against my brother.  On starting the game, I was first given the choice between automatic and manual transmission; I selected manual and then I was given a choice to select the number of gears to use.  The default was 3 gears, but the other options were 66 gears, 132 gears and 250 gears.  I accidentally selected 66 gears and became worried that I wouldn&#39;t be able to play the game.

However, as I started, I realised that it wasn&#39;t in fact too difficult.  The first stage of the game was a qualifying lap with just me and my brother.  At the end, I wasn&#39;t sure who had won the qualifying lap, but a voice from the machine saying "You Win&#33;" confirmed that I had won and we were about to proceed to the next race, but I woke up.


*Dream 272 (Lucid Dream): "Hyper Tunnel"*

There was an social issue involving racism, which meant that everyone had to move to different houses.  I had arrived at the new house, which was in fact a cold stone place filled with snow, lit only by a few ambient dim blue lights.  Despite sounding uncomfortable, it actually had a rather cosy feel to it.  I thought something seemed a little odd about the situation and came to the conclusion that I must be dreaming.

As this happened, the surroundings faded to black and I found myself flying at high speed through a void, rolling and twisting in the air.  The void quickly changed into a huge horizontally oriented rectangular black tunnel with white lights whizzing along the surfaces in the opposite direction.  As I floated, I felt an incredibly deep sense of relaxation.  As I floated further, I floated past a number of objects including signs and advertisements, and then began to float past characters from the Sonic The Hedgehog series, including Sonic, Tails, Knuckles and a number of others that I am not familiar with.

Eventually I fell to the floor of the tunnel and found myself on the floor having sex with Babs Bunny from Tiny Toons.  After this, I walked towards the end of the tunnel where my brother was standing.  The exit to the tunnel lead to a strange very small hilly park that had a lake in the shape of an &#39;X&#39; in the center.  Me and my brother were messing around; I said to my brother "What would you do if that thing appeared now from Grog&#39;s Revenge?" and then voiced the tune from the game, to which my brother laughed.

I noticed that in the side of the park pertruding inwards towards the center of the &#39;X&#39; from the right lay a vicious looking tiger.  I was thinking about how I needed to record the dream on my iAudio X3 (it&#39;s X5 in reality).  I awoke after that.


*Dream 273: "Whetherspoons In Holland?"*

My brother was trying to persuade me to commit a crime that would make us both rich, but in order to reach the location, we needed to pass through a number a tunnels that looked like long triangular tents and huts.  At each point that we passed through, soldiers were resting, as though in preparation for the same crime that we were attempting, but we were stronger than them.  I was nervous about attempting the crime, but my brother convinced me.  We had to crawl through a very narrow tunnel and I was convinced that we would get caught.

But we ended up in a typical Whetherspoons pub.  I went to the toilet and whilst I washing my hands, someone said something to me in Dutch.  I replied "What?", and they continued in English; "Are you going to use the toilet or what?".  After I came out of the toilet, I was thinking about how strange it was that there was a Whetherspoons pub in Holland.  I left the pub and went outside, though I cannot remember anything that happened after that.


*Dream 274: "Supermarket Wrecking Robots"*

I was in a large strange building with a work colleague.  We were going up a lift, but the rooms were so small that you had to crouch down very low to get through them.  I got off the lift halfway up because I didn&#39;t realise that it went further, as my memory was that the building only had two floors.  My colleague stayed on the lift to go to the top.

In a later part of the dream, I was in a huge multi-storey square supermarket building on one of the higher floors.  A number of robots had invaded the building and were killing people and working their way up the building.  They had reached the floor below the one that I was on, as I could see through holes that they had made in the floor (or the ceiling where they were).

I suddenly had the idea of setting fire to the corner of the shop where all the bleach products were in an attempt to cause an explosion (though quite what this would achieve wasn&#39;t thought of).  As I did this, I attempted to descend the building using the holes that the robots had made, but almost accidently jumped into a hole that was filled with flames.  As I went down the first hole, the robots began an attempt to attack me, throwing objects at me.

At some point, a reset occured and I was back at the point of the explosion.  I tried again to descend the building, but the dream ended.


*Dream 275 (Lucid Dream): "Past Bedroom"*

At the beginning of this dream, I had a strange experience where my teeth were huge and there was a large chunk missing out of the front top two in the middle.  For some reason, this didn&#39;t worry me, and I had a false awakening shortly after.

After this false awakening, there was a lucid part to the dream that I cannot remember anything about.  At some point I had another false awakening, momentarily losing the lucidity.

I was in my room at my parent&#39;s house and noticed that I was dreaming because the environment was lit by dark red lamps; there were also a pattern in my vision of well-defined lines spaced equally apart to form circles.  I tried to bring some more light to the dream by switching lights on.  Eventually, the house became lighter and I noticed that my room was very different to how it should be.  The wallpaper was that from when I was very young; around 6 or 7.  I saw two Pink Panther plushies, which were smaller than the ones I used to have.  I remembered at this point to rub my hands together to increase the clarity of the dream.  The dream became brighter as I did this.

I saw my brother and then started to wonder if the way that I was breathing in my dream was the way I was breathing in real life also.  I also noticed that the windows of the room were open and I could hear wind and rain outside.  I thought that the sounds must be coming from the real world and being interpreted in my dream.  I awoke shortly after this.


*Dream 276 (Lucid Dream): "Restructuring The Building"*

I was at work, but was in a different office that lay at the corner of the building.  The room had many more people in it than usual and a similar building lay directly opposite.  The building was also much taller and the office I was in was on the 5th floor.  I became aware that building work was taking place on the two buildings, and noticed that a cover was being pulled from the opposite building.  This revealed a glass building that lay underneath the normal looking structure.  They were about to do the same to the building that I was in.

As it happened, more light flooded in and I noticed that part of the very thick glass was bent.  I thought that this must have been caused by the intense pressure of the floors above and began to wonder about the safety of the building.  As we were walking to lunch, I asked one of my colleauges about the bent glass.  He told me that it was probably something that the architecture had done intentionally, and I agreed, concluding that the glass would probably just shatter rather than bend if it was due to pressure.

Eventually, we arrived outside, where a spiral staircase lead underground, though the hole was much too small for a normal person to fit through.  My colleague wanted to go down the hole, but I told him that neither of us would fit.  He told me that it must be for a certain type of person, to which I responded that it&#39;s probably for people who are dreaming, at which point I realised that this meant me.  I sat at the hole and shrank so that I could descend underground.  A number of dim purple lights lit the futuristic looking spiral staircase.  At the bottom lay a narrow corridor that looked as though it lead into a theatre.  Underneath the stairs, a small room could be seen with a bright light coming from within.

I could hear music; which I recognised, but I don&#39;t remember.  I went to the end of the corridor and jumped into the darkness.  As I reached the darkness, I floated into a dark void of nothingness.  The music disappeared.  There was a sense of pressure against me in the direction that I had jumped in, at which point I had a false awakening.

I was in my room at my parents house.  I picked up my iAudio from underneath the bed to record the dream and my brother asked me what I was doing.  I told him that I was going to record the dream and then went into the bathroom.  I began to contemplate that I might still be dreaming and started looking for something that could be used to confirm this.  I noticed a number of unusual things, but did not think they were anything out of the ordinary.  These included a strange black box on the ceiling, strange room colours, and strangest of all, the world from a game (a 3D remake of the C64 game Spindizzy) that I&#39;m currently developing outside the bathroom window, floating above the back garden.  I noticed that there was a bug in the code that caused the world to appear incorrect.  I woke up around this point.


*Dream 277: "Through The Woman"*

I only remember that I was in some kind of museum with a friend from school.  I could see a giant model of a nude sitting woman as part of the museum.  The idea was that you walked between her legs into her vagina where a lift would take you up through her body and to her head.  A door lead out from the back of her head to another part of the museum.


*Dream 278: "Games, Man Boobs And Trains"*

I was in a videogames shop.  The shop consisted of a rectangular room with shelves around the edges and two large, yet short square tables.  Games were also stacked on these two tables.  I was looking at the games on one of these, of particular note, a number of retro-compilation discs for console systems.  Amongst them were C64, Arcade and Atari compilations.  I tried to read the back of the case, but they were in Dutch and I could only understand enough to conclude that the compilations came with emulators for running the games.

Whilst I was looking around the shop, the environment changed to that of a magazine shop.  The layout was the same, only were there had previously been videogames now lay magazines of all kinds.  Around me, I noticed a number of my friends from school and university.  The environment continued to change gradually in such a way that the shop became merged with a daytime street.  The people were messing around and talking on the street, and the surrounding area seemed to be similar to that of the village that I lived in at university.

I saw a friend from school.  He said something to me and I noticed that he looked different; he had huge breasts.  I put my hand on them and they unusually firm and round.  I eventually found a friend from university on a nearby street.  We started walking around when another guy said something to us, though I don&#39;t remember what.  The guy was being pushed into the front yard of someone&#39;s house; it seemed to make little sense.  We continued on our way.

It occurred to me at this point that the street that we were about to walk down seemed unusually dangerous.  A number of railway lines lead directly along the entire street, and I was rather worried about the possibility of trains coming through whilst we were walking down the street, however, my friend seem to have no regard for the potential danger and carried on walking.  I followed, trusting his judgement.

We arrived safely at another street, turning right, but had to cross a number of train tracks.  I followed my friend, assuming that he was looking out for the trains, but as I did, a train sped past the track just as I had crossed it, very closely missing me.  I felt lucky to be alive and shouted to my friend that "Fuck dude&#33;  I&#39;m never, ever going to trust you crossing a train track again&#33;".  I let him continue ahead at his quick pace whilst ensuring my safety whilst crossing the remaining tracks.  I woke up around this point.


*Dream 279 (Lucid Dream): "An Unplanned Party"*

At the beginning of this dream, I remember ascending a set of wooden stairs to a peer above, stretching a short distance over the sea.  My parents were below the peer were I had just left and it was night time.

When I got to the top of the peer, I realised that my appartment was a small octagon building that stood in the middle.  It was no bigger than a moderately sized living room, but had all of my possessions, and many things that I don&#39;t own in real life.  Most walls of the octagon were windows for letting light in, and four glass doors.  The lights were off and the room was dark.  Paranoia shortly followed that people were trying to break in, and right on cue, a guy of around 14 entered the room.

He started looking around at the things that I had; my computers, my games, movies, music, etc. (which were stacked on a big blue wall cabinet on one side)  He started asking me about various things; one in particular being a Sonic The Hedgehog game collection that I had, but I had a feeling of distrust; that he was trying to distract me whilst he stole things.  I responded by telling him that I needed to turn the light on so I could see what he was doing, but at that moment he left with a sense of urgency.

After switching the light on, I realised that my room was very insecure; there were no curtains, so anyone was able to clearly see in from outside.  Worse yet, the four doors were all unlocked.  I began trying to lock the front door were the guy had left from, but as I did, noticed him returning with a large group of people; mostly girls.  He had apparently told the girls that there was going to be a party in my appartment and they all seemed excited to have arrived at the party.  I tried to explain that there was no party, but some of the more enthusiastic within the group tried to enter anyway, forcing me to make myself loud and clear on the matter.

I finally managed to get them to leave and was locking the front door, believing for a short instant that I would be able to secure the appartment, when I realised that the group had found the other three doors around the sides and back.  I continuously shouted "Get out&#33;", but to no avail.  Within seconds, my appartment was wrecked and most of my possessions were gone.  There wasn&#39;t much left; even half of the walls were missing, so everyone had quickly left the appartment to continue the party outside, which had now become the scene of a field on a summer day.

I realised at this ponit that I was dreaming, so I went outside and announced to the girls; "Haaa&#33;  The joke&#39;s on you, because I happen to know that this is a dream&#33;".  I no longer had desire for hostility against the intruders, so I ran towards them and started hugging the girls as a sign of friendship.  As the hostility disappeared, the girls changed into younger, child-versions of themselves; no-longer the partying teenagers that they once were.  I had a false awakening shortly after this.

I found myself in my room at my parent&#39;s house.  The room was rather messy and my bed was at the opposite end of the room to where it normally is.  After a brief moment of non-lucidity, I realised again that I was still dreaming and sat up, at which point one of the girls from the field entered the room.  I only remember that she was wearing blue and appeared to be quite young.  She stood behind me and started to massage my shoulders and back, which induced a severely deep sense of relaxation.  As she was doing this, she started to explain a scenario to me as though I was some kind of spy.  Part of the scenario was that "the universe was about to collapse".

After this, she pushed me forward into the bed in an attempt to hurt me, almost as though she was some kind of spy herself.  It didn&#39;t hurt, so I got up and left the room, but had another false awakening as I did, losing the lucidity.

I awoke in the same room again, only my bed was position where my brother&#39;s bed is.  I got up and went to the top of the stairs, where I could see my parents and my brother entering the front door to the house.  I thought that they must&#39;ve just returned from the field where I had been earlier in the dream.  I wasn&#39;t dressed yet, so I went back to my room to record the dreams and then get dressed.  I got back in my bed whilst I recorded the dream, but my brother entered the room.  I felt very tired and drowsy.

I started telling my brother about how I had been having such weird dreams and he responded by saying; "Yeah, you&#39;ve been on the fucking news mate&#33;".  I was astonished about this and contemplated for a moment that something during the dream might not have been a dream after all.  I could barely believe what I was hearing and was unsure whether my brother was joking.  I continued to ask him; "What the fuck dude?  Why?  Wha..?".  I somehow managed to fall out of my bed and tried to get my iAudio to record the dream and events, but awoke at around this point to the sound of my alarm.


*Dream 280 (Lucid Dream): "Nightmare Zone And Family Guys"*

I have a vague memory here of being in the kitchen at my parent&#39;s house.  I was running through and fell.  There was a loud thud, so I pretended to have been knocked unconcious.  I do not remember anything until the next part, where everything changed.

I was in a location that had a futuristic Tron-like appearance, though that isn&#39;t exact.  There were a number of paths and platforms leading away to different "Zones".  It appeared to be a type of amusement park, where each "Zone" was one of the attractions.

I entered a zone with a couple of other people who I didn&#39;t know.  The zone was called "The Nightmare Zone".  The zone involved running through a number of dark futuristic tunnels where strange ghostly faces popped down from the ceiling and then raised back up again.  Another passage involved rows of robots with large hammers.  As I ran through, the hammers would closely miss me.  There was no sense of danger, since I knew that it was all fake.

Eventually we reached a passage where a strange face glowed from the ceiling.  I walked past it, at which point a voice instructed one of us to put our hand into the face and push it inwards.  One of the kids did so and the face went straight into the ceiling.  After he&#39;d done, I did the same and noted how strange it felt and how much it would freak someone out if they didn&#39;t know that it wasn&#39;t real.  After this, I had a false awakening due to the darkness.

I was lying in my bed in my room as usual and could not see anything.  At first I thought I had woken up, but then my vision became very fuzzy and I realised that I was still dreaming.  I tried to get up out of bed and switch some lights on, but none of the lights were working.  Instead, I then decided to try rubbing my hands together to see if this would increase the brightness of the dream.  As I did so, like clockwork, the scene faded in to complete daytime clarity.  My appartment was somewhat different to normal, with a window located on what is my projector wall in reality, a fireplace where the large window is supposed to be, with a shelf above it on which stood an empty Grolch can.  In the corner where the door normally leads to the balcony was a TV with a picture of a Grolch can on it.  In the bedroom, there was a smaller TV where my wardrobe is supposed to be.  The colours and furniture arrangement were also quite different, with much use of green, blue and beige.

I noted in particular that the Grolch can logo was green and red and was intent on checking this in comparison to real life, unaware that I did not actually have any Grolch cans in real life and that Grolch logos are always the same colours.

After this, I went into my bedroom and noticed Stewy Griffin; the cartoon baby from Family Guy, to the left of my TV.  He looked quite different though.  He said something like "Ewwwww... my nose is snotty", and then blew snot across the floor in the room.  I turned on the TV to see what was on, and Serious Sam: Next Encounter began to boot-up and play on the TV and I realised that I must&#39;ve left the disc in my PlayStation 2.  I started to wonder whether I was really dreaming, but then remember how I had come to be lucid.  The cartoon baby lying on the floor sealed that assurance.

I went back into the living room again, where I saw Peter and Louis Griffin (also cartoon characters from Family Guy).  Louis looked much fatter than she is in real life.  Immediately, me and Louis started having sex on the floor with her lying on top, but Peter seemed to become pissed off.  He said to me; "You can&#39;t do that with my wife&#33;" and then jumped on top of Louis, trying to have sex with her at the same time.  He realised that this wouldn&#39;t work, and got up whilst me and Louis continued.  I awoke shortly into this.


*Dream 281 (Lucid Dream): "Back To School And A Hellish Fear"*

I was sat at the front-right of a school classroom with a number of students.  The lesson was religious education with a teacher who I knew from school.  I was sat with two of my friends, also from school who actually appeared to be their current ages as opposed to their school ages.

I was trying to take the work seriously, but my friends seemed more interested in messing around, trying to copy answers from me and asking me things.  After a short time, the environment changed to that of the front hallway of a large house.  A number of doorways and staircases lead to different rooms.  The students including my friends remained during the transition.

I was talking to one of my friends from school, but this time it was in a much more realistic context.  We were talking about what we had done since we left school and things like that.  I noticed how much he had changed and was surprised to hear that he had made something of himself; and how much smarter and more mature he seemed.  He also appeared to have grown much taller since leaving school and was at least seven feet tall.  His entire personality seemed to contradict the typical binge drinking uninteresting chav loser that I had expected.

I began to wonder how I had actually come to find these people from my school again, and quickly concluded that I was dreaming.  I announced to everyone in the house that we were dreaming and then went out the front door.  Everyone followed.  Outside the house was a large area that seemed to be a kind of cross between a large garden and a university campus.  I could hear that it was raining, but could not feel any rain.  I took to the air and began flying, ensuring that I was face down, focusing on the ground to ensure that I would remain in the dream.  I swooped down over a patch of dark green bushes.  I reached out to touch them, but they felt like a soft cold gooey substance, which was very different to how they looked.

Eventually, I flew into the wall of my room at my parents house, at which point I also noticed a ceiling above me too.  The rest of the environment made the switch to this room and I had just got out of bed, which was placed in the corner where my brothers bed is in real life.  I looked out the window to confirm that I was still dreaming.  The outside scene was entirely different from reality; a large street lay diagonally below separated by two tall red-brick buildings, of which I could see the rooves of both.  It was daytime and I was contemplating jumping out, but was worried that I might be acting out my dream in real life too.

I decided to go downstairs, but as I began to move around, darkness began to creep in and I thought that the dream may be ending.  I started rubbing my hands together to prolong the dream and increase the brightness.  I moved into the bathroom and then downstairs.  I was surprised to see that my was technique working; daylight began to return as I reached the bottom of the stairs.

My mum and my brother were downstairs.  The lights were on now, but the day had changed to night once again.  I ran through the kitchen, but in my excitement of being lucid I knocked over a washing-up liquid bottle near the sink.  A lot of the liquid spilled from the bottle; it was not clear, but a solid thick yellow colour, like bright yellow toothpaste.  I continued towards the living room when I suddenly had an inkling of the terror that I could&#39;ve unleashed upon myself.

I asked my mother something, but she told me that she was going to the toilet, and proceed towards the stairs.  Meanwhile, I was terrified that my brother was about to take the washing up liquid bottles and create bubbles to fuck with my me with my phobia of bubbles.  I didn&#39;t want to hang around to find out, so I ran.

The rest of this dream is private.


*Dream 282: "On Holiday And Late For My Lecture"*

I had arrived via bus to a holiday destination in the UK.  Apparently I had fallen asleep on the bus, and as I wandered around the unfamiliar location, I became worried that I had to get to a lecture in one hour and wouldn&#39;t be able to play the arcades, before realising that it had taken me five hours to get there, and would therefore take me five hours to get back, by which time the lecture would already be over.  I was satisfied in using this as an excuse to myself for giving me a reason to go and play the arcades, but as I began to explore, I woke up.


*Dream 283: "Installs Faster On Windows"*

I was in a classroom-like area working on a cross platform software product with a friend from university and noticed that my friend was putting up a poster on the wall that read "Installs Faster On Windows", and went on to say that it took 6,100 hours to install on UNIX systems, whilst only taking 5,290 hours on Windows systems.  I became annoyed that he was putting up information that made biased assumptions about the pre-existing knowledge that people have about Operation Systems, and I told him "That&#39;s bullshit".

I then realised that he had put up the poster right in front of where I was sitting and thought that he must&#39;ve done it intentionally to annoy me, but don&#39;t remember anything after that.


*Dream 284 (Lucid Dream): "Giant Cat"*

I was at work and was felt extremely fatigued and unable to do any work.  A number of other percularities were also present; my home laptop was there, the room seemed unusually dark, a colleague who recently left was there, who was looking after my main computer (which was very small) and a meeting was about to take place in my office.  Everyone was moving tables into the middle of the room in order to prepare for the meeting, but I felt so fatigued that I was unable to stand up properly, let alone prepare for the meeting.

My colleague noticed my state and suggested that I should go to see a person who was in room 1-something-6, and started explaining to me that it was on the first floor, to which I replied that this was implied by the room number.

At some point, the scenario changed and I became lucid.  I was in an area that appeared to be a cross between a shopping mall and a huge airport.  Towards the opposite end of the room stood a giant light ginger cat that I recognised as the cat of the landlady where I used to live.  It stood around, fifteen times my height, so I ran towards it and tried to provoke it into eating me to see what would happen.  It looked down at my, acknowledging that I was there, but didn&#39;t respond well to my provocation, which I knew would not be heard very easily by the cat due to our size differences.

After this, I had a false awakening into darkness and noticed a number of false windows to my left.  I got up and attempted to increase the brightness of the dream by rubbing my hands together, but it only seemed to partially work.  I also switched on a number of lamps, and noticed as I looked at the lamp in my living room, that my vision had a strange camera-like appearance that didn&#39;t appear at all realistic.  I awoke shortly after this.


*Dream 285 (Lucid Dream): "Giant Cat - Blue Pink Edition"*

I awoke in my dark room and noticed false windows causing me to become lucid.  I got up and started walking around in an unfamiliar area whilst attempting to add some light to the dream by rubbing my hands together, but this didn&#39;t seem to work particularly well.  I noticed a number of rooms as I wandered around, many of which seemed to be similar.  I then noticed that there appeared to be some light outside, so I walked over to the window and looked out, seeing a weird vehicle parked below.

I jumped out of the window to a street that was partially lit around the area that I was in, and soon after noticed the cat from the previous dream, only this time, it kept changing colour between blue and pink and wasn&#39;t quite as big.  I thought that the cat was going to try to eat me, and somehow I found my way onto the top of it&#39;s back, but I awoke shortly after this.


*Dream 286: "Unintentional Evesdropping"*

A was in large house in which around six people including me lived.  The layout of the house was that of a main hall that branched off to two smaller hallways, each of which contained three rooms (one for each of the residents).  I was in one of the two smaller halls, stood by the curtains picking snot from them (and not finding this to be particularly unusual).  I could hear people talking in the main hall; a woman telling a young girl how to do something.  As they noticed me, the woman announced to the girl that "Oh, sometimes we get people like this too.  Just ignore them.", which annoyed me because I wasn&#39;t there to listen in on what they were saying.

I responded; "Excuse me?  People like what?  What are you implying?".  She responded, indicating that she was sticking to what she said, so I told her "Screw you then", and decided to return to my room.  As I got there, I realised that the house was set-up in such a way that people had to walk through my room in order to get to the back garden of the house.  I then decided to go outside to the garden, and pondered the idea that my room was so close to where they were talking that I would have been able to hear them anyway without standing out in the hall.


*Dream 287: "Awaiting Armageddon"*

I had just arrived at my parent&#39;s house in my bedroom where my brother and a number of our friends were.  Apparently they were awaiting the end of the world that was supposed to be due within the next few hours.  I asked them where we were on the map, and they said they weren&#39;t sure, so I asked them if they knew whether we were in &#39;G&#39;, to which one responded "Yes, I think so".  We started talking about what we were planning on doing as the end approached.

I told them that I was going to "run over to &#39;F&#39;, jump out and then run towards &#39;E&#39; and see what happens" (translates to jump out of the window and run down the street).  They started asking me if I&#39;d heard about how it was going to be raining asteroids and reminded them that we didn&#39;t even really know whether any of it was going to happen yet.  One of them said that it had been on TV, but another one suggested that they just did it for the TV ratings.  I said that if it really was the end of the world, the TV ratings wouldn&#39;t even matter.  I asked if anyone else was going to follow me, but they were unsure, and I woke up shortly after this.


*Dream 288: "Sonic End Sequence"*

I had been playing Mega Drive style Sonic The Hedgehog game and had just completed it.  The ending sequence shown Sonic and Tails in a rocket blasting upwards through the sky.  The bottom bulk of the rocket then detatched and a few moments after, the next lowest piece began to rumble like an earthquake, after which it exploded in a ball of flame, leaving only the small section that held Sonic and Tails still ascending into the sky.  But this section had no power, so it moved to the side and began to fall back down towards the Earth.

I had a distinct feeling that I had seen the end sequence a number of times before, and had it in my mind that each time, he would land safely in a different area.  In this particular case, the view switched to a photo-like rendering of a graveyard, and I assumed that this was where they were going to land this time.  I assumed that the landing location was dependant on the number of lives you have remaining at the end of the game, and that I was on my last life, and this was the reason for getting the graveyard ending.


*Dream 289: "Bill Gates The Guest"*

I was at my parent&#39;s house, and had gone upstairs to find a black marker pen because I needed to write something down in a book that was next to the monitor downstairs.  As I entered the room, I noticed that there were two huge bags filled with random items that my parents had packed away.  I decided to look through them, but couldn&#39;t find any marker pens.  As I got to the second bag, I noticed that it only contained the two parts to my keyboard stand, which I put under the bed.

In the next part of the dream, mine and my brother&#39;s beds had switched places from reality, and I was lying in my bed.  My brother and my mum were there as well as Bill Gates, who apparently was staying with us for a few days.  He seemed like an OK guy; like someone who we could talk to.  During the conversation, he mentioned that he had never in his life seen a young person who was nauseated and that it was something that he wanted to see, because according to him, being rich meant that it was something he would never see.

After this, he went to the toilet and I jokingly said to my brother that he would see us nauseated if we took some mushrooms.  Apparently at some point, my mother gave Bill ten pounds for something, to which Bill responded very casually "Oh, thanks", whilst seemingly lacking understanding about what he&#39;d been given.


*Dream 290: "Crazy Pool"*

I was with my immediate family in a large arcade-like environment.  We had just found a number of games in the corner that I had apparently failed to notice on previous visits, and this had made me want to go there much more often, since these games were far better than the ones I had known about before.  Included in these was a Star Wars arcade system.

After we had looked at the machines, we started wandering around and found some stairs with a sign on them reading "Crazy Golf".  We decided to go up the stairs to have a look and when we reached the room, we saw a room filled with what appeared to be lots of small pool tables that were made to appear like mini golf courses, and lots of people playing them.  I thought it was very strange at first, but then realised that the game was played using a mini cue (as in pool), but the courses were essentially mini golf courses raised from the ground as a table.

We decided to play and walked over to the first table, which had a number of obstacles such as wooden blocks, pyramids and cylinders littered across the course.  We started the game as my dad announced that he was going to have one more beer (having had three already) and I awoke shortly after this.


*Dream 291: "Shadow Of The Colossus"*

I initially found myself in a deep maze like canyon, in which I had to escape from whilst defending myself from the attacks of a giant human-ogre-like colossi.  The sky was coloured a deep red and the rocks of the canyon were brownish-pink.  I managed to find a raised rock and used this to leap onto the arm of the colossi, holding onto a climbing the fur.  The colossi raised his hand as high as he could, and I used the opportunity to leap across to foliage and branches at the edge of a high cliff of the canyon.  I attempted to climb out of the canyon, but realised that the sky was fake; I had hit a red wall and ceiling at the top and could not go any further.  I thought that this must be a bug and that I wasn&#39;t supposed to be able to get to where I was; it felt very claustrophobic.

I climbed along the cliff to the right and eventually reached the rightmost wall of the artificial environment.  A huge bedsheet was hanging from the cliff, but somehow I accidentally dropped it and realised that I shouldn&#39;t have done that.  Immediately after this, my brothers girlfriend arrived at the bottom of the cliff who was apparently going to try to provide me with another one, but by this point, I had already found that I had one myself, so I used the one I had, attempting to tie it to a rock or a branch at the top of the cliff.

At some point, the level finished as though I had succeeded in it and I was on the next level, which was set in a school.  This was the final level and a number of people were around, including my brother and his girlfriend.  I walked to the main ground of the school to await the arrival of the colossi, but awoke before anything happened.


*Dream 292: "Plane To Florida"*

I was sat at the back of a weird plane that was heading towards Florida, as I was supposed to be going on holiday.  A number of people were there who I knew including my brother and several on-line friends.  On the way, we kept having to land and stop at different airports.  After one such stop, it emerged that there was suspicious about something someone had loaded onto the plane without permission and apparently it had to be checked at the next stop.

At some point, my view switched to that of the front of the plane where I was able to see that we were flying unusually slowly and very low between houses; in particular, past my parent&#39;s house and my cousin&#39;s house.  Immediately after passing my cousin&#39;s house was a huge steep cliff where small houses could be seen far below, after which I woke up.


*Dream 293 (Lucid Dream): "The Metal Colossi"*

I was lucid throughout all that I remember.  I was in a huge concrete yard sitting inside a small metal room with windows in it underneath a huge metal structure standing on four legs.  As I observed, the giant structure came to life and started to walk around and I thought it would be fun to fight it.

I was about to leave the room I was in to fight when I realised that the room was actually a vehicle that I could use in fighting the metal colossi.  At this point, a rocket hit the vehicle from someone else and the vehicle started up.  I started driving the vehicle towards the giant colossi, firing rockets at it.  As I did this, I noticed two doors on the back of the colossi and aimed for those; they blew off immediately and I followed it up with another rocket inside, which destroyed the colossi.

After this, I have a vague memory of being in a huge room throwing nuclear bombs at people for the fun of it.  My cousin was there talking to someone and seemed oblivious to my nuclear destruction game, so it was even funnier to throw one at him.  His entire body exploded except for his head.  I awoke after that.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 294 (Lucid Dream): "Presents"*

Very short.  I awoke in my room at my parent&#39;s house and became aware that I was dreaming.  There was something slightly off or uncomfortable about my perception of the dream, but nevertheless, I decided to explore.  I went downstairs, but everything seemed normal.  At this point, I became uncertain, but convinced myself that there would be something unusual about the living room to confirm that I was dreaming.

I opened the door, and confirmation was there indeed; my brother and my mum sat at opposite sides of what appeared to be a square coffee table in the middle of the room.  A number of wrapped presents were on the small table, which they were opening.

They invited me to do the same, so I began unwrapping the red paper from a large light box.  Once open, it revealed just a second layer of silver wrapping paper, but I wasn&#39;t able to continue as I awoke after this.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 295 (Lucid Dream): "Look At The Daylight&#33;"*

I awoke in total darkness, but somehow became aware that I was dreaming.  I got up and began to wander the house, which had a substantially different layout to reality.  Only a short moment passed before I realised that it would be wise to attempt to bring some light into the dream, and I began rubbing my hands together, though given how dark it was, I was not highly expectant of any light.

However despite this, as I walked into the next room, light flooded through the windows and the dream instantly became as clear as (if not even more so than) reality.

Suddenly, I heard my alarm sounding from my mobile phone and became sure that I was going to wake up, but concentrated effort into switching off the alarm in my dream, believing that I was somehow also doing this in reality too, whilst still asleep.  Somehow, the alarm was stopped successfully, and at this point, I realised that I was upstairs at my parent&#39;s house.

I decided to explore, and so headed downstairs, where I found that the front door to the house plus a large chunk of wall were completely missing.  This only served to further confirm my dreaming state, and I continued through the kitchen, dining room and living room.  As I passed each room, I observed how significantly bright and colourful everything appeared.  In addition, I noticed a number of differences, including furniture and light fitting that had not been there for years, but appeared to be in immaculate condition; seeing something from such a distant memory made me chuckle to myself.

The living room was by far the brightest and most colourful of the rooms, though I do not remember the specific details regarding its contents, other than the light fitting being very unusual, hanging down two thirds of the room.

I decided to go outside to see if I could find anyone.  Passing through the hallway, I observed the crystal clear quality of my vision against the surrounding orange walls, coats and other things.  As I refocused, I noticed that the front door that had been missing earlier was now intact, looking as fresh and as new as everything else.

I opened the front door to reveal a scene that I immediately identified from _Dream 185 "A Beautiful Garden"_.  There were a few small differences; the flowers appeared less intricate and in higher quantities, though the scene was still as beautiful as ever, with the sun shining with such incredible strength that I started to believe that too much brightness would cause the dream to end, and subsequently became cautious as to avoid the sun&#39;s gaze.  As I looked closely and touched the flowers, I noticed that they were damp, but there were no cup-like flowers containing water as there had been in _Dream 185_.

I continued onto the street, looking for someone; anyone, but it seemed as though I was alone, that is until I turned to see a woman gardening in the yard of the house next door with a very young girl playing who appeared to be her daughter.

The woman asked me what project I was working on, and not wanting to get into detail, I simply told her that I was working on a game.  She replied telling me that it&#39;s nice and then switched to speaking in Dutch, which I was unable to understand.

I decided to go back inside my parents house via the side passage, but as I entered, the dream became dark again as quickly as it had become light earlier.  As I wandered through the kitchen, I tried rubbing my hands together again in a last effort to recover the dream, but awoke to the sound of my real alarm.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 296: "Hiding Under Covers"*

I don&#39;t remember much about this dream other than being in a large room that had piles of coloured sheets and quilts covering the entire floor.  My brother came into the room, and for some reason I wanted to hide from him underneath the sheets, but he seemed to know where I was and was trying to uncover me.


*Dream 297: "A Cat?"*

I remember nothing about this dream other than that I think there was a cat that seemed scared of me when I tried to pet it (and even this much is extremely vague).

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 298: "C++"*

I only vaguely remember editing C++ code; mostly copying and pasting; moving things around to restructure a program.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 299: "Gas Fire Problems"*

I was in the living room at my parents house with my brother and some other members of my family.  At some point, someone in the room threw something at the gas fire, causing it to start making a clicking sound (as it normally does when you're switching it on - except no-one was switching it on).  I thought that the clicking sound was due to a fault caused by damage to the fire and that the gas fire was gathering gas in order to start, despite the fact that it was already on.

I wanted to stop the fire from gathering gas for fear that it would cause an explosion or a fire, but I couldn't figure out how to use the gas fire because it had lots of strange buttons.  I tried pressing the buttons randomly until the clicking sound stopped, but as it did, huge long flames started violently shooting out of a small compartment to the left of the fireplace.

Me and my brother started to panic, trying to find a way to put the fire out.  I went into the kitchen to find a container for water to use, but the largest thing I could find was a pint glass.  Eventually, I decided to use the large lid of my pressure cooker, which held enough water to put the fire out.

As the fire went out, my brother pointed out that it had spread to my keyboard, which was for some reason, near the TV.  I didn't know what he meant at first, so I asked him to clarify and he said that he meant my arcade joystick (which emulates a keyboard).  It looked as though it was smoldering, but not really on fire, though my mind didn't differentiate between this much detail at the time.  In any case, I put the fire out and then woke up.


*Dream 300: "Star Wing At The Airport"*

I was in a large square airport-terminal style building surrounded by glass walls awaiting the departure from somewhere (though not necessarily on a plane - I don't remember specific details).  I was playing on a computer there on a game that had a resemblance to the Super NES game StarWing to pass the time.

Eventuallly, the time arrived for us to leave the building, but the weather suddenly changed to a fierce storm with heavy rain, and so everyone decided to wait until the rain stopped before leaving.  The owner of the computer that I had been playing had now taken the computer, but I managed to find another one in the same place.

Again, I was playing a StarWing style game with some differences in that it was a free-roaming.  I remember crashing the ship near to the beginning of the game, and then flying the ship outside the edge of the perimeter of the main base in order to kill some of the weaker enemies and get some energy back before attempting to fight the tougher foes.


*Dream 301 (Lucid Dream): "Nearly Dead"*

After a false awakening, I found myself in a very unpleasant state; feeling very heavy and drowsy, unable to move and barely able to see.  Despite my handicap, I realised that it must be a dream, and tried my hardest to awaken from it.  I could only see the faint outline of my rearranged room and an LED alarm clock.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 302: "Escape The Castle"*

I was in a castle that I remember little about and was on the run from people within the castle, who wanted to execute me or otherwise punish me for some unspecified reason.  I shouted back to them that I refuse to go with them, to which they replied asking me if I would rather take my chances with someone who I don't remember the name of.

I shouted back with confidence; _"Yes, I will!"_, and continued running, finding my way out of the castle and into a beautiful day-lit field filled with trees.  As I ran across the field, two dogs tried to attack me by biting my hand, but were easily shaken off.  I reached the end of the field where the entrance was and passed a horse.

At some point, I entered a strange metal-blue corridor-room like area with several isles where a guy in red armour was chasing me and trying to drag me away with him.  At the same time, a similar looking guy in blue armour was trying to defend me, but I was confused at first into thinking that both guys were trying to attack me.  After a shrot struggle, and as I realised that the guy in blue was defending me, I made a run for the exit, where outside was a football field.  I ran across the field to where a strange flying motorcycle-like vehicle stood with seats for two people.

I knew that as long as I could use the vehicle, I could easily escape for good, but I didn't know how to get on it.  For some reason, I thought I had to "press space" to active the vehicle, but this wasn't working right because the program wasn't sensitive enough to detect what I was trying to do.  During this time, there was someone else nearby who was carving a helicopter to make it look better - possibly Peter Griffin from Family Guy, or someone similar.


*Dream 303: "Luxury Student Accommodation"*

I don't remember very much of the beginning; only that my parents were taking me to school in the car because I was late (I remember also carrying some money with me), but we ended up arriving at a student house that I was apparently moving into.

The house was strange; the decor was strangely multi-coloured, though not bright.  There were several girls who were already moving into the new house.  I asked them where I could get my key, thinking that I would need to travel somewhere in order to get it, but found that they already had one for me.  I went upstairs to see my room.

The room consisted of a short corridor at the entrance, with the bulk of the room on the left side.  The room, though not large, looked surprisingly nice and cosy.  It contained a number of luxury items that I had not expected, such as a TV and a Hi-Fi system.  There were minimalistic kitchen facilities integrated into the room, as well as some unusual tools, such as a waste disposal system and a strange spaghetti filter device (whatever that means).

The door had a strange lock mechanism that would automatically do an emergency unlock after a set period of time in cases where no-one had used the room for several days.  At this point, my dad made a comment jokingly asking me if the lock could run on Linux because he had heard that _"all the locking mechanisms run on Windows"_. 

I had vague memories of having seen the room prior to be there in pictures, and relating them to actually being there.


*Dream 304 (Lucid Dream): "College Park"*

My memory of this is vague; I was in a college like building where someone there owned a pet dragon-like creature (though it could not fly).  I was going to ride on the dragon, by which point I  became lucid.  I descended the stairs of the building to a crowded entrance area, but with nothing to focus on, I feared that the dream would end soon.

Eventually, I made it through the crowd to an artificial park-like area where very few people were.  There were numerous paths, but increasingly fewer people around.  I attempted to make the dream become more stable by rubbing my hands together, and then followed this by doing some forward somersaults, which also seemed to help increase the stability of the dream.

I walked a short distance away from the college, but decided to return and found that everyone had now gone.  I wandered around to the east side of the college.  I saw a number of fences and many trees, and observed the intense detail of how amazingly real the dream seemed to be.  I awoke shortly after that.


*Dream 305: "Broken Locks And Volume Controls"*

Extremely vague; For some reason I was sitting on a toilet taking a piss, but somehow I kept missing the toilet and pissing on the floor.

Later, I was in a large room that was similar (though more fuller and messy) to my own, but was part of a huge complex of randomly arranged residential rooms.  It was very late at night and I was listening to Commodore 64 remix music, but became paranoid that it was far too loud and decided that I should turn it down using the volume control, which for some reason, was attached to the front wall of the room.

As I turned the volume control, it clicked as it normally would when it goes off, but didn't actually turn off.  The dial simply continued to turn as though it was still on; there seemed to be no off-state to this volume control, and it was very difficult to turn down because the volume kept changing by itself (though my volume control in real life also does this to some extent).

As much as I tried to turn it down, the volume control would just always click as though going into the off position, but would remain on and stil possible to turn down.

I then realised that my door was wide open and started becoming paranoid that someone would hear the music and come up to complain, so I tried to close and lock the door, but encountered similar problems with the lock as I had with the volume control; that is, the lock turned around to the lock position and clicked, but the door didn't lock and the key would keep turning until it just clicked again and again.  I thought that it must be broken or that I must have to get it in the right place in order to lock it, but woke up shortly after that.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 306: "Killed Inside A Headphone Jack"*

I thought that I was on a weekend holiday with my parents, yet the room I was in was my old bedroom at my parents house.  I believed that I had hired a masseur, but later found out that she was actually a prostitute.  As I found this out, she started trying to get sexual with me despite the fact that my parents where in the same room, which I found very embarrassing.  Yet, my parents didn't seem to care, so I just let her do what she wanted with me, though I remained passive to her actions.

It was the second day of our holiday and the woman started asking me to do weird things to her; one such thing was that she wanted me to push her inside the headphone jack of my MP3 player (which was on the bottom of the MP3 player instead of the side).  So I pushed her inside and after a few minutes, I began to wonder how safe she was squashed up inside a 3.5mm audio socket and whether she would be able to get out by herself, so I decided to pull her out.

When I got her out, she was dead (and was a weird cylindrical shaped object because she had been squashed into the headphone jack).  I became very worried that people would accuse me of killing her, so I went to the back garden of the house to find a good place to hide her in the hedge where no-one would find her.  There were a number of people who I knew hanging around outside, making it more difficult to find a place where I wouldn't be spotted hiding her body, but then I woke up.


*Dream 307: "Plane Crash"*

I was with my brother, his girlfriend and another girl who I believed was my girlfriend, despite the fact that I did not know who she was nor do I have a girlfriend in real life.  We were on a strange plane where the seats were arranged randomly and there were lots of space (we were the only people there), but something had gone wrong and we were preparing to make a crash landing, and we were all unsure weather we were going to survive.

As we prepared to make the landing, my brother and his girlfriend held each other whilst I did the same with the girl I was with.  As we hit the ground, the plane shook violently and I saw flashes of white in my vision.  I felt sure that I was about to die, but the plane eventually came to a calm stand-still.

At this point, I failed to acknowledge that the environment had changed to that of a dark bedroom at night, similar to the my room at my parents house, though still somewhat different.  As I looked around, I saw my brothers girlfriend was lying on the floor unconscious.  I thought that she must've badly been hurt from the crash and was really scared that she would die.

At this point, my brother urgently ran out of the room to fetch something to help his girlfriend.  I don't know what it was, but he came back and did something which woke her up, and I was really relieved to see that she was alive.  I was so happy that she was alive that I began to cry, and hid behind the curtains in the room because I didn't want the others to see me crying.  But my brother noticed and asked me why I was crying.  I didn't know what to say, so I just told him that it was because I was just so happy.  He replied quite bluntly, saying that he thought for a minute I might have had some emotion, which confused me before I woke up.


*Dream 308 (Lucid Dream): "Moving Eyes"*

I woke up in my room.  Nothing was unusual except my belief that I was in England and the US had betrayed the UK and had decided to bomb us.  I started to see fiery explosions outside my Window, but by this time, I had already realised that I was dreaming, and had no fear of the attack.

I approached my window sill where I could see a PVC model of a Japanese anime-style character that I had bought from a store in Amsterdam in real life the day before.  I looked at her and noticed how real she appeared.  As I moved my head, I saw her eyes moving to focus on me, but she remained otherwise inanimate.

I decided to leave the room, rubbing my hands together in an attempt to bring more light into the dream, but didn't have much luck.  I wandered into what is normally the kitchen, but was now my bathroom.  The bathroom was arranged differently, such that the shower and toilet had swapped positions.  Directly above the toilet was a window (which isn't there in real life because my bedroom would be on the other side), out of which I could still see the fiery explosions.

The rest of this dream is private


*Dream 309 (Lucid Dream): "Lucid Family"*

I was lucid, sitting with my parents, my brother and his girlfriend, all of which where also lucid in my bedroom.  The room was very different; there were lots of nice furniture around and it was bigger; it felt more like a lounge.  It appeared to be late evening and we were talking, relaxing, playing card games, etc. as we might normally do during an evening together in real life.  My dad was smoking weed.

Realising what group lucidity implied, I suggested that we should all try to acquire a unique power each, like they do in the film _"A Nightmare On Elm Street - Part 3"_.  My brother laughed, saying that I just wanted to become the wizard master.  I agreed, laughing and suggested that we try it.  We all stood in a circle and joined hands in the attempt to summon new powers, but nothing became of it.

After a short time, I began to lose focus on the dream.  Knowing that I was about to lose the lucidity, I told everyone else and said goodbye, before the entire scene faded to black.

I awoke in exactly the same place and nothing had changed, except that I was no longer lucid any more.  
Everyone else still had lucidity.  My dad  then asked me to put some music on because he thought that the Commodore 64 remixes that were playing at the time were too "squarish".  Though ordinarily such a description would make no sense, I knew that my dad was stoned and knew exactly what he meant from my own experience of being stoned before.

I left the room to change the music, but outside the room was entirely different.  It was like the hallway of a large single-storey house, with many narrow corridors leading to different rooms.  There were no lights on, so I could not see much, but I could hear where the music was coming from.  I first took a left turn, then a right, and as I entered the room from which the music came, I could see lots of white and red LED's from a stereo hi-fi system.  I attempted to change the music on the hi-fi, but woke up before I was able to.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 310 (Lucid Dream): "Recursive Dreaming And The Puzzle Room"*

This dream began in a large student house with my house-mates (plus several other people) from my final year of university.  The house was unusual in that there were no separate bedrooms, but only a single large long rectangular room with all the beds in a row and a space and bed-side table between each one.  The room was fairly messy, but otherwise looked like a typical student bedroom.  On each bedside table was a small hi-fi, which confused me a little at first, but I assumed that it must be because each person wanted to listen to their own music with headphones.

It was night time and we were all trying to sleep.

After falling asleep, I found myself in the living room of my parents house.  There seemed to be some kind of celebration happening, like a family Christmas party or something.  My parents, grandparents, uncle, brother and his girlfriend, half-brother and othere people were all there.  It was getting quite late in the evening and people were getting ready to leave.  My grandparents left first.

Whilst all of this was happening, I was messing around with my parents computer whilst watching The Simpsons on TV.

A short time passed after which the phone rang.  My half-brother answered it and told me it was bad news.  I already heard someone else in the house mentioning what it was, so I knew what he was going to say.  He told me that my grandfather had died.  I was quite shocked because he seemed (and had told me during the party that he felt) totally normal and healthy whilst, but had apparently suffered a heart attack on the way home.

I started to cry as my parents came back.  My mother asked me how long ago I had started to _"let it all out"_.  I was a little confused.

Then my dad started complaining because I was watching The Simpsons and he wanted to watch something else (some comedy show) that he had been watching earlier.

At some point, I was watching The Simpsons on the computer instead of the TV and me and my mum both became lucid.  We somehow arrived at a strange room that I thought we had both encountered in another dream.  The room was like a triangle lounge of a mansion, with fireplace and nice furniture.  It was also quite colourful and contained a seemingly endless series of puzzles, many of which we could easily solve from having done it before in another dream.  The puzzles involved using items from the room in different places, such opening a clock to find a switch that opened a secret door at the other side of the room, or using a fire poker to reach into a hole in a wall to hit a switch.

One specific puzzle that I remember in particular was a strange rubiks style puzzle that I had revealed from a fireplace, accompanied by which was a riddle that seemed to warn how much more difficult the puzzle would become if any mistakes were made.  From where I was, I was unable to reach the puzzle, so my mother attempted it.

As she tried to solve the puzzle, the dream began to get darker, so I started rubbing my hands together to bring back the light, which worked to some degree, and suggested that my mother likewise.

As the dream became brighter again, I noticed the sky outside the window of the room; it was beautifully milti-coloured in evening shades of blue, red, orange, brown, pink and yellow.  I told my mother that I was going for a walk since it looked so nice outside, but as I was about to leave via the window, I noticed how dark it was outside and reconsidered.  However, by this point, the room had also become very dark, and rubbing my hands together did not seem to be helping.

I awoke in the room that I had gone to sleep in, where all my university house-mates were.  It was still dark and they were all still asleep.  I grabbed my MP3 player to record the dream and remembering that I hadn't eaten anything the previous day, decided to make my way to the campus restaurant for something to eat.

I had a memory of my house-mates having told me where it was the previous day, saying that I would otherwise never be able to find it because it was difficult to find and would end up just wandering around aimlessly.  But I could not remember where it was.

I went downstairs, through several dark rooms of the house and eventually outside, which appeared to be a park like area with a number of paths and roads leading in various directions, as well as several trees.  I considered for a moment that I might still be dreaming, but dismissed this.  I then realised that was still undressed, standing outside at night in only my underwear.  Nevertheless, I decided to look around.

As I walked around, I noticed that the roads appeared to be very strange, almost roller-coaster like in their design, with several tilted spirals, bridges and steep hills.  Yet, there were vehicles (most noticeably lorries and bicycles) negotiating these roads as though they were entirely normal.  I ran to the top of one of the spiral roads, which lead away from the campus and onto an ordinary looking motorway.

At this point I saw a guy walking along the road and decided that I should go back, since I wasn't wearing anything except my underwear, and that it was the wrong way anyway.  I contemplated how the lorries were able to negotiate the almost-horizontal roads of the spiral before waking up.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 311 (Lucid Dream): "Horizontal Scrolling Shooter"*

I was at an arcade playing an arcade game that had a strong resemblance to modern R-Type games.  The game seemed special for some reason, and was relatively difficult.  It was set in space and the levels seemed very intricately designed.

At some point, the scene changed and I found myself lucid in a hotel complex.  The complex consisted of a lobby where I was currently standing and posh looking corridors that lead around to form a square, with doors to each room of the hotel.  There were no locks on the doors and all of the rooms were had no-one in them, despite the fact that there were people around.

The rest of this dream is private


*Dream 312 (Lucid Dream): "Brightness"*

I awoke in my room becoming lucid.  It was too dark to see anything, so I began rubbing my hands together to make the room become brighter, which worked surprisingly well.  I observed the baffling clarity of the vision and floated across my room, but the dream faded to black and disappeared as quickly as it had arrived, and I woke up.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 313 (Lucid Dream): "Ancient Ceiling D&#233;cor"*

I awoke in my room and became lucid.  My room seemed normal with some minor differences, the first of which I noticed was a spotlight on the ceiling near the window.  As I looked into the light, covering it occasionally with my hand, I noticed that the quality of the vision was quite strange in that the light had no glare, and the fade-off from the light seemed to be made up of small flat-shaded polygon segments.

I looked towards the ceiling in the middle of the room and saw what appeared to be a large rectangular panel featuring some kind of ancient symmetrical pattern.  I decided that it should operate as a door and concentrated my attention into opening it.  As I did, the black parts of the pattern began to pulse with illumination in green and blue, growing stronger as I focused harder.

Eventually, the panel began to move upwards into the ceiling, revealing a vertical glowing orange-red passage leading upwards.  The panel then moved to the side to reveal the tunnel in full.  I attempted to fly upwards into tunnel, but the awoke before seeing anything that it had to offer.


*Dream 314 (Lucid Dream): "Thin Girl"*

There is much that I don't remember of this dream.  All that I remember is that I was lucid in the living room of my parents house.  The room was arranged as it was in 2003, and I was sat at the end of the settee with my brother sat at the opposite end and a naked girl who who was apparently my cousin, though physically she looked like no-one I know from real life; I only remember that she was very skinny.

Being lucid, I decided to have some fun with the girl, and we started rolling around together on the floor of the living room and kissing.  As this was happening, I noticed that the dream was beginning to fade and I concentrated effort into maintaining it.  I looked at the light on the ceiling and the contrast of the light with the darkness as the girl moved on top of me.  The dream did not last much longer.


*Dream 315 (Lucid Dream): "Killer In The Forest"*

In a dark dense forest by a long narrow lake with a friend, who was swimming in the lake.  He was carrying a large knife whilst I was carrying a knife and fork used for eating.

At some point, my friend got out of the lake and then went psycho and started running to kill me.  I tried to hide behind a tree, hoping that he wouldn't see me, but to no avail.

Somehow, knowing that I should have run instead, I reset the scene to the point where he was still in the lake and began running before he had climbed out of the lake.  I realised how odd this was and realised that I was dreaming.  I ran a long way very quickly, through fields, forest and country-side and eventually took to the skies for some flying.

I found myself flying over a holiday resort of beaches, tiny hotels and many, many people relaxing and lounging in the bright sun.  They were all very excited; I could hear them shouting as they were playing games and doing other activities.  They noticed me flying and waved to me.

The last thing I remember was that there was a dream character who I knew by the name of Cinderella, but I was apparently not supposed to call her by that name because the games companies had given her another name due to marketing reasons.


*Dream 316: "Infinity Mazes"*

Inside an RPG-like game; within an L-shaped court-yard, split along the line of the 'L' into a covered inner section and an uncovered outer section, separated by a barrier, possibly glass.  The area was built in the style of a castle, except for being that it was more colourful.  I was on the outer section of the 'L', looking over to the inner section, where a number of doorways lead into blackness.

I knew that there were twenty crystals to collect, and that the doorways lead to many of them.  However, I also knew that the doorways lead into a hyper-dimensional pitch black maze of staggering confusion and depth, of which many people would never find there way out again.  Entering more than a few metres into such a maze would give the wanderer slim chance of finding his way out again.  Corridors wrapped around themselves; tunnels changed places and size, often becoming impassable.

Despite this, many people were venturing into these mazes in attempts to retrieve the crystals and I was amazed that people would take such risks.


*Dream 317 (Lucid Dream): "Am I There?"*

There is much I don't remember of this dream.

Lucid, in a city at night with my brother, cycling around on a bike.  The area was not the main part of the city; but seemed to be more spread out with smaller buildings, like a suburb.  I told my brother - and believed myself - that I had become lucid because of riding a bike was always a good sign that I was dreaming.

Later in the dream, still luicd, I was at my parents house and decided to go upstairs.  Before doing so, someone in the room - also lucid - questioned the clarity of the dream, to which I responded that everything looked real to me.

As I reached my bedroom, I decided that I wanted to find the sleeping version of my waking self, forgetting at the time that I was not sleeping at my parents house.  I checked the bed, but found that I wasn't there, but as my expectations had not been too strong to begin with, I wasn't too surprised.

I had a false awakening and found myself in the same room lying underneath the bed.  My brother came into the room and told me that some people had been laughing at me because of things that I had been doing in my sleep, though no specific details were given before I awoke.

----------


## The Cusp

Nice collection of lucids.  I'm starting to feel inadequate.

----------


## MartinB

Thanks...  remember that there are a whole two years worth of dreams in this topic, so it's probably not that many lucids.  :smiley: 

I've been having far less lucid dreams in the past few months, though they have started increasing again in the past two or three weeks.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 318: "Trip To Matlock"*

In the living room of my parents house with some friends of my brother.  I don't know them that well and was not very interested in staying with them, so I decided to go somewhere.

Left the house.  There were dark clouds covering the sky.  I wandered over to the green only one street away where I found a number of my old friends from school.  I was quite surprised to see them, and their reaction seemed the same.

Them: _"Hey Martin!  What are you doing here?"_
Me: _"I didn't want to stay at home because it was boring and no-one wanted to do anything."_
Friend A: _"Oh, haven't you got any friends now?"_

He was referring to the fact that since leaving school hardly anyone I knew from school had seen me since.

Me: _"Yeah, but most of them I only talk to on-line now."_
Friend B: _"Hey, shall we go to Matlock?"_
Me: _"Yeah, sure!"_
Friend B: _"Have you ever been to Matlock Bath before?"_
Me: _"Yeah, I have."_

We ended up with friend B driving us along a motorway to Matlock.  Strange things were happening along the way.  We heard strange sounding police sirens, indicative of a police chase that was occurring.  Friend B took out a strange looking vertically slim video-camera to record what was happening whilst he was driving, but we were not able to see anything regarding the chase.  There was also a car in front of us that had a pole sticking out the side across the road for about three metres.

As we drove to Matlock, we started talking about how Black Rocks had been moved to a different location from where it used to be when we were much younger.

Arriving in Matlock, I remembered that I had never been there before, but only been to Matlock Bath.  The place was unfamiliar to me.  We parked on the right side of a fairly busy hill road amongst other parked cars.  As we got out of the car, friend B did something strange with the brakes of the car to cause it to roll down the hill slightly into the wrong place on the road.  The other guys thought it was hilarious, but I was afraid that we might get in trouble or accidentally damage someone's car.

At which point, Friend C (who I did not recognise) dared one of us to make a phone call from inside the car, at which point my mind switch the context of the car to that of a telephone booth.

We left the car and started walking around a small town square that had a few old-fashioned pubs in the centre and around the edges.  There were lots of tables and benches for people to sit down and drink at.  By now, I was walking around with my uncle and most of my friends had disappeared.

The dream ended with more abstract experience; I was viewing a website about the town, which was talking about how the council were using Microsoft products to reduce costs, one of which was _"Microsoft's low-cost office alternative, Ability Office"_.


*Dream 319: "College Reunion"*

In a college canteen that I was unfamiliar with having lunch with friends I knew from college.  The room consisted of many long lines of tables laid out east to west, and we were situated towards the west end of a middle set of tables, I was sat facing north and the entrance of the canteen was further to the west through an empty area of the canteen.

I noticed some people sat at the next line of tables who I thought I recognised.  I wasn't certain at first, but as I looked harder, I saw that it was more of my friends from college, including the two girls who were doing the same course as me.  I was really happy to see everyone, especially the girls and others who had left college before finishing and with whom I'd had no means of contacting since.

We were all talking for a while before me and one of the girls left the canteen.  We entered the left entrance of a building that resembled the science block from my secondary school and went to the top (second) floor.

On the way, I passed yet another friend from college; he spotted me and we quickly exchanged greetings, after which I carried on my way.

I was apparently supposed to be going to a lesson.  My friend who I was walking with was no longer with me and I was looking around to see where she had gone.  Eventually she turned up, but her face was really strangely deformed, like the face of a pig with a long snout and wrinkles.  I looked around to see more people who seemed to also have various different things wrong with them, amongst others who seemed normal.

At the lesson, we all sat on a long bench in a dark corridor outside the doors to the various classrooms, lit mostly by the lights from a couple of vending machines dotted around.  The teacher arrived and told us that the lesson he was supposed to teach us was how to cure the different problems that the students had, which explained why there were things wrong with everyone, but then he said that he wasn't able to teach the lesson because the classroom was no longer available.

Instead, he said that we should all try to find a cure for whoever we were working with by ourselves.  I started to get really worried about my friend because of what was wrong with her and looked around to find her again, and hoped that I could find a cure for her.  The dream ended here.

----------


## MartinB

The following dream occurred after taking Melatonin, which I believe was the primary cause for the vividness and strangeness experienced within it.


*Dream 320: "Trying To Sleep Whilst Asleep"*

I was in a very large, luxurious single floor apartment.  The apartment consisted of a huge central empty carpeted hallway with mahogany wood walls and cupboards along the edge, almost like something you might see in a mansion.

A door at the far end of the hallway lead into another smaller square room, which in turn had two doorways leading into bedrooms, the right one of which I was using to sleep in.

At the other end of the large hall, there were a number of doorways leading into other rooms that were never entered during the dream.

The surrounding area outside was quiet; my brother was also staying with me in the house, and was sleeping in a bed in the corner of the large hallway.

After we'd been talking, I left to go to bed, but found that I was unable to sleep.  Often, I would seem to be getting there, but a sudden change in my perception (such as feeling that I was falling) would jolt me awake.  I noticed that there were fairy-lights around the curtains at the opposite end of my room and tried turning them on, but to little (though still noticeable) effect.

I then heard my brother enter the square room next door and thought that he must've got lost on his way to the toilet, which was at the opposite end of the large hall.  I suspected that he might accidentally enter my room, so turned a lamp on in preparation.

As I had expected, he entered.  I still felt extremely drowsy and tired.  I knew that I had taken Melatonin to help me sleep, and the associated tiredness left me with an inability to know how to react to my brother entering the room.

He also seemed tired, but not unusual as I was feeling.  I said something to him that seemed weird to me even whilst I was saying it (though I can't remember what it was), and he seemed quite freaked out by the way I was acting.  I tried to get my head straight and we both went back into the hallway.

I tried to explain that I'd had Melatonin and that's why I was acting strange, and we talked for a while about various things.  At the same time, I felt extremely drowsy and unable to co-ordinate myself properly to walk around, and kept falling over.

The dream seemed to last for ages and appeared extremely vivid and realistic, despite my drowsy state within it.  I eventually woke up for real, and still felt quite drowsy and out-of-it from the experience.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 321 (Lucid Dream): "GamesMaster Angel"*

In a large clean white gazebo-tent-like structure.  All that was there were two other people; Dominik Diamond from the TV show GamesMaster and one of the angels from series five of the show.  Dominik announced that a feature was coming up, and gave three possibilities (A, B and C) as to what this might be, though I don't remember what they were.

Before opting for any of those, the angel walked up to me.  Realising that she was naked, I began going down on her, becoming somewhat lucid at some point during the process.  We ended up in the sixty-nine position for couple of minutes or so.  Dream orgasm occurred just as I had began to notice the sensations I was feeling becoming less convincingly realistic, and I had a false awakening, losing the lucidity.

I cannot remember any specific details regarding the false awakening other than being in my room, having a headache and being extremely drowsy.


*Dream 322 (Lucid Dream): "Lightning Hands"*

Vaguely remember being at some kind of outdoor political campaign in the US with my family.  There was a mid-day festival-like atmosphere, with various rides and lots of people around.  Between a tape barrier and the front of a building, I saw Arnold Schwarzenegger walking around.  He appeared to be taking part in the event.  I told my brother that his favourite actor was there and he turned to see him.  It seemed quite unique to see Arnold in person.

Later, I left the area to the west on my own, and then headed north.  The surroundings were like that of a theme-park; no roads or houses, but many paths and interesting man-made structures to see.

Eventually, I reached a large gyroscope like ride, painted in shades of black and dark crimson.  The ride stood on large structures at around 30 metres in height and was in motion, spinning quickly through complete 360 degree rotation in every direction.  It seemed like a very intense ride.  Spectators were stood around the ride watching it, although it was impossible to see the riders, who were enclosed within a central capsule of the ride.

Something struck me as unusual about the ride.  When parts of the mechanism swung downwards, they would almost touch the ground, yet there were no surrounding barriers to prevent people from walking into the path of the fast moving barriers and getting hit.  People were simply standing back from it.

I walked around the left side of the ride and around a small grassy square in order to maintain a safe distance.  As I reached the other side, I took my digital camera and began to make a video of the ride.  As I did this, a young man approached me and started talking to me.  It seemed that he was trying to trick me into walking into the path of the moving ride, but when this failed, he started trying to push me into it, though with not much effort.  Another person nearby said that the ride could only hold six people at one time, whereas I had thought it would hold between twenty-four and thirty people.

I decided that I wanted to try the ride, which cost seventeen euros per ride, and tried to find the queue entrance.  The scene changed to an indoor cave-industrial-like combination environment made-up of bridges, balconies and bodies of water.  A number of construction workers seemed to be working on something nearby, and I asked them for direction to the queue for the ride, which remained where it had always been, despite the change in environment.

Through the confusing winding metal bridges and passages, I eventually found myself in a short underwater tunnel beneath the ride.  This was apparently part of the queue.  I had a false awakening at this point.

I awoke in my bedroom at my parents house.  I realised immediately that I was dreaming, because several aspects of the room were unusual, including the layout, colours and most noticeably, the fact that the room was completely symmetrical, looking as though the entire back wall had been covered by a mirror, except that it wasn't a mirror but actually a flipped version of my room, connected to my room.

I stood up, with a headache and feeling drowsy, vowing to myself that I would not let this lucid dream slip away.  I rubbed my hands together and concentrated my attention into seeing the detail of a wardrobe, which was placed where the computer desk would normally be.  My vision became clearer, the edges of the light brown wood became sharper, cleaner and generally much more well-defined.  The contrast between light and shadows increased significantly and the detail in the wood grain became apparent.  The level of detail was astounding to me as I considered that what I was seeing was not real.

I then decided to explore.  I left the room.  The layout of the rest of the house bore no resemblance to that of reality, and neither did my memory of the house from reality either.  Upon leaving my room, I had anticipated a straight corridor leading to a set of downward stairs, but found instead a left turn to the stairs (in reality, there are two left turns).

I reached the bottom of the stairs and encountered a large brightly lit hallway.  The layout of the house was like that of a modern mansion.  There were lots of open spaces and not many doors, as most of the rooms were connected together in someway to form one large room.  My mother was in an 'L' shaped kitchen, where the bottom part of the 'L' connected to the room I was in.  She seemed to be quite busy making dinner or something.  My mother said something to me and then sneezed, after which I left the kitchen.After briefly speaking with my mother.

I spotted several wide doorways, each leading to sets of upward stairs.  Because the house has only one set of stairs in reality, I logically concluded that these must lead me to places that I had never seen before.

I decided to explore and approached one of wide doorways, and went up the stairs.  Strangely, I remember feeling as though I had reached the bottom of the stairs as I reached the end.

I found myself in a wide corridor leading left.  It had the atmosphere of a videogame castle dungeon.  A number of small doorways lead into various rooms at either side of the corridor.  I approached one of the doorways and found a small yellow creature, somewhat like a duck, but very unusual.  It had a very thin body and a spiky head.

I left the creature and reached the end of the corridor, where I found a small square stone courtyard, about the width of an average street, covered by a glass dome, letting in the bright sunlight from above.  There was a small cafe to the left, with around six tables outside and a gate to the right.  There were several people sat at the tables, including Monty Burns from The Simpson TV show and a strange human incarnation of Scooby Doo.  They appeared to be discussing something.

I left the courtyard through the gate and found myself on a busy street, where there seemed to be rioting and fighting.

I walked along the middle of the road and began attempting to summon the power to shoot lightning bolts from my hands.  I concentrating my effort into this as I walked down the street, but my success initially seemed somewhat limited.  I could see small bolts of lightning occasionally flashing around my hands.  I tried to cast the spell by pushing my hand forward and releasing my grasp.  After a couple of failed attempts, I managed to get a result, but instead of a powerful bolt of lightning, only a small electrical orb was released, moving at roughly the speed of an ordinary tennis ball.

On impact, the orbs seemed to stun people or knock them over, but did no serious damage.  A secondary effect seemed to cause the orb to bounce off what it had hit causing a single throw to hit multiple orbs.

As I became frustrated at my lack of ability to summon the power of a real bolt of lightning, I had an idea.  I would try using both hands together to combine the effect from both hands and see what happens.

As I clasped my hands together, the blue electricity flowing through my hands and fingers became powerfully more visible, frequent and intense.  I saw a car approaching me on the road.  I twisted my hands such that the back of my hands were facing roughly in my direction and then quickly opened my clasp to release the lightning in front of me.

A powerful bolt of electricity shot from my hands, instantly hitting the car, causing it to explode in a flash of red and orange flames and black smoke.  As the flaming wreck rolled towards me, I jumped to the right to avoid it, feeling the intense heat from the flames on my back as it passed, and it occurred to me how real the sensation was.  Shortly after this, I had a false awakening and lost the lucidity.

I awoke in my bedroom at my parents house.  I immediately decided to record the events of the dream and went downstairs to find my X5.  I mumbled to myself as I returned upstairs, trying to remember the events of the dream as best I could.  My brother then woke up and asked me what I was mumbling about.

I was surprised to see my brother there because I didn't think he was staying at my parents house that day.  I assumed that he must have returned whilst I was asleep.  I told him that I'd had a lucid dream, but he just seemed annoyed that I'd woken him up.  Then I awoke for real.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 323: "Layers Of Unawareness"*

Quite abstract; I was in a dark square empty room.  Imposed into my field of vision was a 2D image composed of a number of characters from The Simpsons TV show (I remember Nelsun Muntz in particular).  Brightly coloured "layers" where placed on top of these characters, in red, orange, purple, etc., each with a circular hole through which a character could be seen.

When behind a layer, a character was actually in some kind of "false reality", and was unaware of this.  Some of the characters laughed and taunted the others because they could see that the others were inside fake realities, but could not tell that they themselves were in false realities.  This realisation caused the characters to question there own realities, and some became "lucid", and managed to get out through the holes of the layers.

I could see that some characters were behind multiple layers of fake realities, and thought they were in the "real" reality when actually they had only got through one or two layers.

When a character got out of a layer, the layer would sometimes "trap" another character.

(This dream description is heavily downloaded into English and is not entirely accurate).


*Dream 324: "Music With Friends"*

In an apartment with two guys whom I didn't know, but believed to be friends.  Two windows faced north and west, casting a view over a cloudy daytime city.  I wanted to play some Japanese music on a computer that lay to the east side of the room, but awoke before being able to find it.


*Dream 325: "Attack Of The White Owl"*

In a large castle-mansion like building.  The building was of an odd shape; with many towers and overhanging rooms.  The feeling was that of a Residental Evil style of game, only much deeper and far more open-ended.  I also had an awareness of other people investigating other parts of the building.

I had traveled a fair distance through rooms and tunnels in the mansion and discovered numerous secret paths that allowed me quick access to rooms that I had visited earlier.

I finally arrived at small bedroom at around the fifth floor and decided to lock the door and sleep for the night.  The small room was crowded with dusty old furniture and a bed lay alongside a north-facing open window.  I looked at the towering structure of the other parts of the building from the window.

As I watched, I saw a blue-white ball of light form from a higher window of one of the towers.  I assumed that another investigator had encountered a monster and was involved in a fight.

Panic struck as I realised that the monster - a giant white owl-like creature - had seen me through the open window, and sure enough, it flew towards me and in through the open window before I had a chance to close it.

I grabbed the owl with both hands to prevent it from moving.  It struggled to free itself as I clobbered it against the bed, but the soft mattress proved ineffective in harming the creature.  I let go of the owl in the hope that my action had served as a warning, but the owl remained and continued trying to attack me.  I grabbed it once more, placed it between the bed and the wall and crushed it by pushing the bed into the wall.  Its body ceased to move and I knew it was dead.

I threw the corpse out of the open window and closed the window to prevent anything else from entering during the night.


*Dream 326 (Lucid Dream): "Brother's Child"*

I awoke in my bed at my parent's house and immediately had some awareness that something was not quite right.  I felt extremely fatigued and was unable to move properly.  I was lying on my side and felt in two minds regarding my situation; on the one hand, I was very comfortable, but on the other, I wanted to tilt my body so that I was lying straight without disturbing my comfort.  During this time, I saw many strange dark fleeting spirograph-like patterns and felt many strange trippy phenomena.

Suddenly, a light of pure white emitted from the left of my bed, accompanied by a loud electrical swoosh and an electrical hum, and I immediately became lucid.

At first, the light did not emit onto the walls or objects in the room, which remained black against the sharply constracting source of pure white light.

I realised that my bed was at the opposite end of the room to where it normally is.  I got up in pursuit of lucid activities; the white light shrunk to a fraction of its original size and I was unable to see very much.  As I stood, I felt very dizzy and unstable, as though I might easily fall over.  I attributed this to lying on my side in reality, and tried to compensate with my balance.

I walked over to the door and noticed a number of leaflets on the floor, which appeared to be advertising material for computer products.

I then realised that my brother was also in the room and was asleep in his bed.  My moving around in the room had awoken him, and the normal lights in the room had now been switched on.  I then noticed another person; it was my brother again, only a version of him when he was around eight years old.  I assumed that this must be his son.  He was singing a humourous song that I recognised from when we were younger.


*Dream 327 (Lucid Dream): "Imaginary Simpsons"*

One or two false awakenings and short lucid incidents in dark rooms that I do not remember any detail of.  

Another false awakening: In my room, everything seemed fairly normal with exception that I [color=darkred]knew that I was dreaming and seemed to be experiencing some mild hallucinations; in particular, I could hear an episode of The Simpsons playing from the beginning.  I was looking forward to hearing the episode, because knowing that I was dreaming, I knew that it would be new material.

Confusion and panic began to engulf me.  I thought that I had fallen out of bed in real life and that something had fallen on top of me.  I wanted to wake up because I thought I was in danger but began to experience powerful sleep paralysis.


*Dream 328 (Lucid Dream): "Flooding A Stranger's Bathroom"*

In an unfamiliar well-lit bedroom, talking to two prostitutes with whom I had made an arrangement to see.  I was unfamiliar with one of the two women, but believed I knew the other.  They told me that they were waiting for their clones before we could begin.  I assumed that by "clones", they were referring to two friends who were similar to themselves, but they assured me that they were [i]actual clones[i] of themselves.

I asked them regarding a third woman, who I believed should be present with us, and they assured me that she was on her way.  They then offered me the opportunity of having a clone of myself.

At this point, I realised that the women were not real people, but were actually part of a black and white comic strip that was stuck to a nearby wall that I was looking at.  I felt some disappointment regarding the cloning and the session that was not to be.  I announced to the women in the comic, "I think this is a dream you know".

I became aware that I felt quite ill (I had a bad cold in reality at the time).  I started to think about where I was in reality and believed that I had gone to sleep in the wrong bed (at my parents house, where I was staying in reality).

I attempted to reach towards where I believed two pieces of paper to be stuck to the wall in reality, in an attempt to rip them down from the wall.  I hoped that doing this would serve as a reminder when I awoke of the dream.

I got up from the bed and went to the bathroom.  I flushed the toilet, but the flush did not stop and the toilet seemed to be blocked.  The toilet started to overflow and spill onto the floor of the bathroom.  I started to panic because I couldn't get the water to start, and realised that the object blocking the toilet was too far down the pipes to pull out.

Even though the house resembled that of my parents, I believed myself to be in the house of my landlady in Holland, where the bedroom of my parents was actually the bedroom of my landlady and landlord.  I considered the situation to be an emergency and decided to wake them in order to help me with the situation, but before I had the opportunity, I saw the light emit from behind the door of the room and realised that the noise must've already woken them up.

I knocked on the door and heard an unfamiliar voice in response from the room on the other side: _"Mr. and Mrs Apeldoorn"_.

I started to panic, realising that I must be in someone else's house.  I began to contemplate the possibility that I had been sleepwalking and had ended up in someone else house and then subsequently flooded their bathroom when I awoke.

The man and woman in the room came out onto the landing.  In a complete state of confusion and drowsiness, I tried my best to explain the situation and apologize for the situation.

I thought about the flooded bathroom; in my mind, the 2D image of gridded tiles with objects moving up and down each column of the grid.  It bore no relation to the actual bathroom, or any room of reality for that matter.

I continued apologizing to the couple for invading their house and flooding their bathroom.

I explaining to them that I had no idea what had happened, unless I was still dreaming.  Despite this consideration, I did not become lucid.


*Dream 329: "Cycling Thugs"*

Cycling home from work, using the old route, but believed that I was cycling to work.  The street was quite different from reality; the cycling lane was considerably wider and some short narrow curves and ramps were present in route.

Around five or six guys on bicycles were following me.  One was particularly persistent in his pursuit of me.  They seemed to be doing this for no other reason than to intimidate me and annoy me.  My first reaction was to slow down and let them pass ahead of me, but they also slowed down so as to remain immediately behind me.

I decided instead to speed up, realising that I was able to cycle considerably faster than they were.  As I approached one of the narrow curves with walls on both sides, turning to the right and then to the left, and going up hill, I was forced to slow down and the persistent guy caught up with me.  He grabbed onto my bike.

I stopped my bike immediately in the narrow section to let him pass, but he also stopped.

_"Just go, OK.  Just GO"_, I firmly announced to him.

A number of people began gathering behind us on bicycles, unable to pass us because we were both occupying the width of the cycling lane.  I decided that I could use this to my advantage in getting rid of the guy, but it seemed that he also thought likewise, and attempted to place the blame me for blocking the lane.

I knew that the people wouldn't buy his argument, seeing as he was in the center of the lane and had thoughtfully moved to the right-hand side, and firmly announced once again; _"Just GO, OK!"_.  I began to get very annoyed and explained to the crowd _"This guy keeps following me and I'm getting sick of it.  I just want to get rid of him"_.

More people gathered, both behind and people in front of us cycling the other way.  The guy was clearly getting angry with my resistance and interference in his goal to harass me.

He looked at me and opened his mouth wide.  I saw that around half his teeth were missing and assumed a personality with an affection for provoking violent situations.  He pointed to his mouth in a gesture that I interpreted as a threat (_"Stop trying to make me look stupid or I'll knock your teeth out"_).  Despite this, I wasn't at all worried about the prospect of fighting with him.

I decided that enough was enough.  I pushed him hard so that he fell off his bike and backwards down the hill behind us.  He hit a number of other people who were waiting to get past as he tumbled down the hill.  I knew immediately that he would give chase and decided to use the opportunity to make a run for it.

I tried to maneuver around the oncoming cyclists and make it back onto main flat wide cycling lane and was long gone before he had managed to even get back on his bike.


*Dream 330: "Cushion Rocks"*

Fairly fragmented.

At a long and narrow amusement park.  The park had a number of arcade machines and roller coasters.  I remember in particular wandering one of the arcades and looking at the machines.  Some kids were playing on an air hockey table, but otherwise the place was fairly empty.  I may have been walking around with another person, possibly my brother.  I don't believe that I played any of the machines.

At my parents house, I wanted to use the upstairs computer in the spare guest room, but my brother and his girlfriend were back and wanted to use the room to sleep.  I was quite annoyed because it was only 10:30 and I wasn't tired at all.

At a city on a bright day; I believed to be Matlock Bath, but it was entirely different to reality.  In the center of the city lay a huge square hole, stretching several hundred meters across, down and deep.

I found myself in a kind of "editing mode"; where I was able to place objects anywhere in the large hole.  I began building a large structure of rocks in one corner of the hole that people would be able to climb up.  I then realised that the rocks were actually giant cushions and began trying to climb up to the top.  I found it to be rather easy to climb and so much fun that I decided that I should build a proper climbing wall out of rocks.

As I was about to delete the rock cushion, I noticed a large number of people who had been climbing them started arranging themselves into words, pleading me not to delete them.  I decided to delete them anyway, and started at the bottom of the stack so as to watch the ones from above come crashing down.

I then started flying within the hole; I flew towards the west wall and landed with my feet on the wall so as to quickly launch myself over to the east side.

As I landed on the east edge of the hole, I saw my uncle sitting on a bench.  I assumed that he must just be visiting the place as he normally would on his bike.  After speaking to him for a short time, I woke up.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 331: "3D Construction Kit Dreams"*

In the living room of my parent's house, talking to my brother about dreams that I'd had regarding the Amiga software package, 3D Construction Kit.  I was telling him about how the detail and imagination of the worlds are much vaster than that of the real software, and even of much of the software that exists today, whilst still maintaining the look and feel of the original program.  I explained how the dreams allowed me to transcend the normal boundaries of the program, enabling me to see things that I would not normally be able to.

As I spoke, I saw scenes from the program; vast cities rendered in plane polygons stretching into the distance.

My brother then started showing me a number of 3D scenes from the program that he had created.  I noticed that some of the scenes were 3D recreations of the C64 game Spindizzy (which I am re-making in real life).  I told him that if I knew he was doing that then I wouldn't have had to do it.


*Dream 332: "Vicious Little Bastard"*

Everything was normal; it was early morning and I was trying to sleep, with exception that there was a small creature on the floor by the right side of my bed.  The creature seemed extremely vicious, though it did not attempt to harm me directly.  Rather, whenever one of the sheets on my bed hung too low to the floor, it would grab hold of it hard and try to rip it from my bed.

Eventually, the creature began trying to pull the bottom sheet from my bed, whilst I held on to it to prevent the sheet from being taken.  The creature was very strong and started pulling me with the sheet.

I decided that I'd had enough and attacked the creature.  I found that it was fairly easy for me to trick the creature and crush it with a glass jar.  After killing the creature, it left a green slimy substance on the floor where I had crushed it.


*Dream 333: "Assassins"*

I was a member of a group of assassins.  We were wandering around a large building using a number of secret passages.  The building seemed to be some kind of hotel.  I was worried about the dangers of being an assassin and the carelessness that some of the other members were showing regarding keeping the entrances to the secret passages secret.


*Dream 334: "Programmable Lights"*

In my room at my parent's house.  On the ceiling at the edge of the room, lay a long row of many spot-light (in reality, there are only four and have been disconnected).  I found that the lights were still working and switched them on.  The row of lights flashed in various patterns and it reminded me of the time when me and my brother were in college and had reprogrammed the lights to do this (never actually happened).


*Dream 335: "Wii Play"*

One of my Wii Remotes had broken so I had bought another one with the game Wii Play.


*Dream 336: "East End Wario"*

Playing WarioWare: SmoothMoves.  One of the mini-games "captured" a character from a recently watched TV show.  The character was shown from a low angle running towards and past the camera against a white background.

In this case, the character was someone from East Enders; a woman wearing a very short purple dress, with no underwear.  I assumed that the TV show had never shown the character from an angle that allowed the viewer to see this, but it was clearly visible from the angle used in the game.

It raised questions in my mind regarding whether the makers of the TV show or the developers of the game were responsible for this unintended and pure accidental portrayal of nudity.


*Dream 337 (Lucid Dream): "C64 Paint"*

In the living room at my parent's house.  I was looking at three Commodore 64 joysticks that my brother had bought for my uncle (he had bought one in reality).  One was the one from reality, whilst another had square yellow buttons (like the "Zip Stick" joystick design) and the third identical to the first, except that the buttons were black instead of red.

I asked my brother what the difference between the three joysticks.  I assumed that he may have bought one of them for our uncle and the other two for some other reason.  I looked at the connectors on the joysticks and realised that one was not designed to connect to a TV but instead to connect to a computer.

I connected the joystick to the computer, which was connected to a projector with a image on the front wall of the room.  A Commodore 64 paint program was running, yet it looked much more complex and advanced than anything the C64 is capable of in real life, featuring drop-down menus, windows, etc. (though still fairly basic by today's standards).  I was impressed by the software's ability to display interlaced images and use colours that the C64 could not normally show.  I drew various scribblings and shapes of various spectral colours.

The projected image was extremely bright, so I was trying to find the fill tool in the tools of the paint program so I could fill the screen with black, but I could not find it, when my uncle, who was sitting to the left of me gave me a small transparent bag with sweets in it.  The sweets were shaped like letters of the alphabet in blue and orange.  I started arranging the sweets on my knee to spell my name, but an undefined transition occurred.

In a small, half-Spanish half-British holiday town during a brightly lit day, wandering eastwards through the winding streets.  A sharp cliff to the sea below lay to the south.  Whilst wandering, I became lucid.

Two girls passed by, talking.  I thought I heard one of them say something in my direction, so I turned to face them:

Me: _"Excuse me, did you say something to me?"_
Her: _"Yes"_
Me: _"What did you say?"_
Her: _"I love you"_
Me: [i]...

I was a little confused and surprised by what she said.

Me: _"I love you too"_

We started making out in the street, whilst I realised that she was only about half my size.  During this, I tried to maintain some focus on the surrounding environment for fear that the dream might disappear whilst I wasn't looking.  Despite this, without me even noticing, the environment around us to that of a large school like building corridor.  I maintained a focus on the detail of the environment around me.

Eventually, my focus faded and I stumbled quickly through an open door of the building to the grass outside.  The girl was no longer there and I thought that I must've woken up.

There were no people around, so I assumed that it must be a weekend.  I was wearing nothing except for a strange coat-like thing.

I quickly assessed the situation: _"I must have sleep walked to the school building east from the town"_, I thought to myself.  I knew that I had to get home as soon as possible to avoid a potentially embarrassing situation of people seeing me wearing nothing but a strange coat.

I wandered around the long grassy fields outside of the school in search of a path or short-cut home, whilst contemplating how many clothes I must've lost due to sleep-walking.  The idea of using a narrow muddy short-cut of long grass and possibly nettles was quite off-putting whilst wearing no clothes.  The short-cuts also seemed rather risky based on (probably false) memories of them from previous dreams.

I decided against using a short-cut and instead headed south towards the cliff edge.  Around six joggers were heading east, all wearing blue tracksuits.

I also needed to head east, as I believed that this was where the hotel was with the room I was living in.

I ran along the top road of the cliff.  I noticed that I was able to run at around 70MPH.  I jumped high into the air and past the joggers, who were also moving at an unusual speed and eventually reached a built-up area with two large buildings on either side of the road.

I began doing curved wall jumps high along the left building in order to reach my hotel.  Eventually, I landed on the ground at the main entrance to the hotel and entered the huge lobby, which by itself had a ceiling that was around eight floors in height.  I continued doing super high jumps and running around fast, showing off to the people who were there (the fact that I was nearly naked did not occupy my mind at this time).

I noted some things regarding the design of the hotel; the rooms surrounded the lobby and extended to floors high above.  My room was on one of these high floors.  A number of straight stairways were provided in the lobby for 
reaching the first few floors, for which balconies lay around three sides of the lobby.  These first few floors were reserved for disabled people.  The rest of the floors could be reached via stairwells and lifts.


*Dream 338: "False Memory"*

The sequence of events within this dream may be inaccurate.

Left my parents house on a bus, which had taken me to the roof of a supermarket.  The roof was around the same width and length as the street from which I had came.

I found myself within the spare room at my parents house; the only difference being a doorway between the two windows with a stairway leading up to the roof of the supermarket mentioned earlier.

My brother was there and his girlfriend had just woken up, and apparently had had a very scary and strange nightmare.  An LCD panel was attached to the end of the bed where she had been sleeping and was showing a recording of the dream that she'd had.

As I watched, I instantly recognised what I saw; as it was identical to a dream that I'd had myself.  The dream consisted of a strong hypnotic state, feelings of endlessness and timelessness within a black tunnel of pure abstract animated electronic kaleidoscopic patterns (not entirely accurate, it was quite surreal).  There was a sense of a long travel through this state.  For me, the dream had been a very positive and peaceful experience, but she had found it quite scary, being less accustomed to strange experiences.

I began to feel quite guilty; that because we were in the same room, she must've somehow picked up the dream from me and had not been able to handle it.  I did not mention this to my brother or her, though I did tell her that I'd had a similar dream before, hoping that she'd find some comfort in being able to relate her experience with me.

She then started to get very upset and worried.  She started crying, becoming anxious and panicky.  She stood up from the bed and grabbed hold of me tightly, as I tried to reassure her that everything was OK.  I thought that something in her dream must've triggered some kind of mental illness in her.  She then said something to me completely out of context: _"You can do that if you want to"_.  This only served to confuse me further as me and my brother tried to calm her down.

I awoke (for real I think) and began trying to piece together the events of the dream.  As I did this, I sank into a half sleep state where my mind seemed unable to differentiate between the events of the dream and new events that my mind was making up on the spot.

In the new version of events, I had ran into a friend from school whilst looking for the bus on the street of my parents house.  I recalled a memory of a bully that my friend had had whilst at school.  The bully was around three years younger than my friend, but used to do things like throwing things at my friend on random occasions for no reason.

We walked along the street towards my parents house, but on the opposite side.  As I thought about this person, he appeared before us and once again threw something at my friend, before running away.  As we approached my parent's house, I saw a number of young children playing on the street.  Some were playing with a bright yellow and bright red football.

One of the children kicked one of the footballs towards us, as though showing off.  As I got the football, I started handling it in a very skillful and professional way, spinning it around me, etc. before throwing it back to the kid.  By his reaction, I could tell that he wasn't expecting this.  He seemed very impressed and then left us alone.

I wandered onto the road to avoid some boards that had been placed on the pavement to cover a hole during some digging work that was being carried out.

I reached my friends house.  His front yard was nothing but soil and there was no wall as there is in reality.  A very young child was playing alone in the middle of the yard.

As I approached the corner of the street, I saw a man with a dog walking in the opposite direction.  He was trying to force his dog into looking away from the children and I assumed that this was because he thought that the dog might attack the children if it saw them.

At this point, I snapped out of the dream state, realising that this wasn't the same dream as I'd had earlier.


*Dream 339: "David Bowie Performance"*

At a music concert, set inside an industrial-themed club-like environment.  The performance consisted of two singers, one of which was David Bowie.  They were performing "When The World Falls Down" from the movie Labyrinth.  I went upstairs to watch them before the end of the performance.  There were not many people around.

I closed a flat glass door between where I was standing and the performers, but realised that I could not hear the music properly with the door closed, so I opened it again.

As the performance finished, David walked over to small lit office.  As he walked past, he shook my hand.  I assumed that he did this because he thought that I was a big fan, having also attended his previous performance in the same location only two weeks earlier (false memory).

I recalled from this memory that a party had followed the performance two weeks ago, but that there wasn't a party this time and I had to go downstairs to meet my friends from school and get the bus back home.


*Dream 340: "Runners And Hunters"*

Involved in some kind of game, consisting of runners and hunters.  I was playing on the runners team.  Both teams started in a graveyard within my parent's home town.  Our team were given a minute to run away from this starting point and hide somewhere in the surrounding residential area.

After one minute, the hunters would then follow and look for us to try and kill us.  Because the streets were long and the hunters were able to run faster than us, I contemplated whether it was better to hide in someones front yard (e.g. behind a hedge) or run as far as possible in hope that they wouldn't start following me before I was out of sight.

The game repeated a number of times; each time I was found.  Before the dream ended, I felt I had found the perfect place to hide, to the east of the cemetery, where none of the other runners went.


*Dream 341: "Protecting My Possessions"*

Trying to sleep in my room; but kept hearing objects breaking, like glass.  Although my room was not unusual, the rest of my home was a very large house with large front and back doors.  The layout of the house was like that of a three pronged fork, except the middle prong was much longer and extended to the back door.  My bedroom was at the south prong (fork pointing east).

I started to wonder whether I had left a door unlocked and people had gotten into the house, and eventually decided to check.

I found a large number of people casually wandering around my house without any regard for my property.  I feared that all of my things would have been stolen, but when I reached my lounge - a large square room with no windows that has no resemblence to my real lounge - I found that most of my things were still there.

I knew it was impossible at the present time to clear all of the people from my house and instead decided it would be better to try to protect my most important possessions.  I took my hard drives, DAP, camcorder, Wii and a number of other objects and started carrying them back to my bedroom.

The way to my bedroom was slightly different now, as my bedroom was separated from the main building, forcing me to go outside to reach it.

Just before reaching my room, I saw one of my lesser liked cousins.  He started trying to annoy me and was trying to sting me using a branch with nettles on it.  I told him to fuck off and continued to my room.

When I reached my room, I realised that it was actually a gazebo, and was slightly raised off the ground with a small gap underneath the walls.  This prevented me from placing my things on the floor for fear that someone would reach under the gap from outside to steal them.  I started to wonder where I should put things, when my cousin followed me into my room.  I tried to get him to leave me alone, but he wouldn't go.  Then I woke up.


*Dream 342: "Wasting Money"*

Awoke in my room, except that it resembled the guest room more than my own.  On a table at the end of the room stood two iPods and an iPhone that I thought I'd bought recently.  I started to worry about wasting money and trying to remember why I would've bought something as bad as an iPod or an iPhone.

I left my room into a corridor, leading to other rooms, including a living room.  I awoke as I entered the living room.


*Dream 343 (Lucid Dream): "Various Things"*

At a south-facing mansion in an unknown location during the daytime.  The area surrounding the mansion was all grass and a cliff wall lay to the west side of the mansion, leaving a narrow passage to the area north, where a rock festival was due to begin later.

I was preparing for the festival by setting up a huge tent-gazebo with much of my electronic equipment in it, such as my games console, PC, etc.  I had left these items in a big community hall inside the mansion, and became worried that I left them in a public place.  To my surprise, I went in and found that the items were still there, but my brother said that he thought I'd also left some games there too, and I realised that these had been stolen from the top of the pile.

I started considering security arrangements for moving my things into the tent, and decided that one of us should stay to guard items whilst the other would take things to the tent.  I then started to think about security during the festival itself and started to worry about the idea of taking so much expensive equipment into a field full of people.

In another section of the dream, I was wandering around my parent's hometown.  I was in a supermarket that doesn't exist anymore and became [color=darkred]lucid.  I decided to have a look around and walked to the library.

When I got there, I found three large golden coloured doors with decorative holes in them outside the library that I had to go through in order to get inside.  As I got through the second door, I saw a girl wearing a dress of a similar design to the doors.  She was with another older woman and a man, who I assumed were her parents.

Both knowing the situation, without saying a word, me and the girl decided to find somewhere private for ourselves.  We entered the library and her parents followed us in, but there didn't seem to be anywhere for us to go.

To the left, we noticed some toilets.  She entered the ladies room and invited me in.  I didn't want to seem suspicious, so I mumbled something to the other people there about needing to help her with something.  We locked the door behind us and went inside.

The area inside consisted of nothing more than a long narrow corridor with a step up at around the half way point.  She stood on the step, and just as we were about to do things, she changed into an inanimate silver tap, with water coming from it.

The water was warm and kept changing colour, through yellow, orange, red, green, blue, purple, yellow again and then back to clear.  I had a drink from the tap and then realised that the dream was fading.

During the last section of the dream,  I was sitting with a few people at a large rectangular table in a large pub.  There was a wall to my right and more tables in front of me and to the left.

A young woman was sat next to me to my left, dressed up normally.  She left the table for a moment then returned wearing nothing but red underwear.  For some reason, I had the impression that this lady was rather chavvy.

Someone then announced that we had to change places to take part in some kind of quiz.  I did not see this as a problem, but another person on a table in front of me was complaining that he'd already changed places with everyone once and didn't know who to change with.  I didn't think it really made that much difference myself.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 344 (Lucid Dream): "Am I Dying?"*

In a strange house; the environment was messy and not very comfortable.  I had been moving two fridges around in a large messy kitchen, after which I fell asleep.

In the living room of my parent's house with various family members and other people, playing a SNES Super Mario Kart style racing game on the Wii with my uncle, split screen vertically, with me on the left.  The level was in the theme of a castle.  By holding a button, a player could draw a coloured line over the area they drove and upon releasing the button, the beginning and end of the line would connect to form a complete shape.  Anything within the shape would take a hit and become stunned.  I did this around the main outer edge of the course, stunning everyone on the track, before realising that I had raced an entire lap backwards.  My uncle was far ahead of me by now, and was playing far better than I had expected.

Because I was sitting on the wrong side, I wanted to move to the other so I could see the screen better, but people started moving TV's around the room, and the set-up had changed, such that we were each playing the game on a separate TV.

At this point, there was a bed in the middle of the room, on which I thought a TV lay, which I was supposed to be using to play the game, but when the game was unpaused, I realised that my brother had put the TV on the floor by the side of the bed where I couldn't see it.

I thought by this point that I was at my brother and his girlfriend's house, although the layout was still that of my parent's house.  As I sat on the floor by the end of the bed, I knocked a glass panel with a thin black metal frame from the gas fire.  The panel was warm because the fire had been on.  I became concerned because I thought that the panel was a guard for the fire and was not supposed to detach.  I asked my brother what the panel was for, and he said that he would put it back on.

He screwed the panel back on using a large screw on each corner of the panel, but the fire started to make strange sounds.  My brother seemed to be trying to fix the guard, but I was very concerned that something was wrong and that the gas fire was going to explode, so I left the room and went upstairs.

From the landing, I could hear strange noises coming from the boiler in my parents room too.  I wasn't sure that there were any safe places at all in the house and went into the large bedroom.

I was expecting to see my bedroom from my parent's house, but then remember that this was my brother's house and that it was different.  A couple of bathroom sinks lay by the small window, whilst much of the rest of the room was empty.

I tried to open a window in the room, for fear that the house was filling with gas, and noticed that the windows were much narrower than those at my parent's house.

I went back downstairs to see what my brother was doing.  As I entered the dining room, the absurdity of the situation registered with me and I realised that I was dreaming.

I announced to the people in the house that I needed to go somewhere, before heading for the front door.  As I did, my dad asked if anyone else needed to go up town with me, which annoyed me because I wanted to explore on my own.  I left as quickly as possible, but another person did follow me.

The person was similar to a friend of mine from school, although his appearance was someone different; he was wearing a green and white striped T-shirt and some old blue jeans; he looked rather scruffy, as though he had just come out from working in a factory or something.  As we walked to the end of the street, I asked him if he wanted to do anything, and he said yes.  My vision of the dream then brightened significantly, but everything appeared more blurred, and I had a false awakening immediately following this.

I found myself back in the house where I had been moving fridges earlier.  I recalled that I had left the front door open when moving things and went to close it on my way to the kitchen.  I recalled that the earlier events within this house were part of a dream and thus became lucid once again.  In the kitchen, I found that something had exploded, causes a column in the center of the room to collapse.

The pieces that had collapsed were in the shapes of puzzle pieces, and I started trying to fit them back together.  I looked at the pieces as I fitted them back together, noticing how the images on them changed occasionally when I wasn't paying attention, and thinking about how I would never notice this in a non-lucid dream.  I found this quite amusing.

I once more had a false awakening and found myself in my own house.  Everything was dark and I colud see nothing.  I began rubbing my hands together in an attempt to maintain and enhance the dream, but without much success.

I then began to panic, thinking that my waking self was not breathing properly and tried to wake myself.  I tried to move my real body, whilst experiencing half of my dream movement and half paralysis.  I frantically tried running into walls within the dream.  I remembered the old trick of pinching myself to wake, and even this didn't work.

A bright white light began to form within the center of my vision, like the light at the end of a strange cosmic tunnel.  Wherever I looked, even with my eyes closed, I could see the light.  I thought that I must be dying and that I would never wake up and I feared for my life.

I tried to calm myself.  I tried to take some deep breaths and realised that if I really couldn't breath, then I wouldn't be able to do so in the dream either.

Eventually, after what seemed like ages, I finally woke up for real.


*Dream 345: "You're Gonna Lose Your Marbles"*

I was living on the street where I used to live when I was very young, though I believed the rooms to belong to my current landlady.  I had access to a number of rooms / houses, scattered along the street, and could access them via the back of the houses, where a lane connected them.  A number of other people were living in the other houses on the street.

I had walked over to the north end of the street and was lying on a bed in the middle of a room there, moving some sheets so that I could sleep.  The room was square and was filled with numerous items, to which I paid no attention.  A door on the opposite side of the room lead into a corridor, that gave residents access to rooms from within the complex.

After a short time, I heard someone approaching the room.  I quickly decided that I had to hide, since I was wearing only jeans around my ankles and my underwear.  I quickly made an exit through the back door from which I'd entered and headed back to my usual room, but on the way, a dog attacked me, biting my arm.

As I returned to my room, I saw that there were a number of people there.  The room was dimly lit and resembled the spare room from my parent's house.  There was a second beige folding door-like thing in the room, which went around a corner just inside from the first.

My brother and his girlfriend were in the room, along with a friend of mine from university and perhaps one or two other people.  My brother was playing a rail-shooter game on a Wii using a strange-looking white light gun at the right side of the room as I entered, whilst my friend was doing something on a computer to the left.

My brother apologized for not waiting for me because he thought that I had wanted to play the game with him too.  I told my brother that I had been to my friend's house, and that it was screwing my head up and making me go mental, though I don't remember exactly what I was referring to by this.

I then heard my friend say something to me, but realised that it wasn't a person, but something from a game that someone in the room was playing, as my friend had left the room immediately after I had entered.  An unrelated transition occurred.

I found myself at work.  I was working on my usual project, but was messing around with the program.  Part of the program allowed the user to create Looney Tunes style introductions using a Wizard-style process.  The Wizard asked whether I would like to use a still image or create an animated intro.

I chose to create a still image, because I knew that the animated version had music and didn't want my colleagues to wonder what I was up to, but upon choosing the still image and seeing it appear on screen, the Looney Tunes music began blasting out at very high volume.  I felt quite embarrassed, and hastily tried to stop it.  I complained out loud because I thought that my PC should be set to mute.

As I did various things, I saw the resolution of the screen change randomly, often to lower settings than what it should be.

I then found myself inside a very bizarre Looney Tunes cartoon.  Scenery was fairly sparse; all I could see was a bad-guy character stood nearby and a square forest against a light green backdrop.

A cannon fired and blew up the character, flinging him into a row of soldier-looking characters, lined up against the edge of the forest, with red hats completely covering their faces.  As I looked, I realised that there were many rows of these soldiers, to form a large square of them.

The strangest sense of familiarity and nostalgia engulfed me as I realised that I had seen this cartoon before.  I just knew something bizarre was about to happen.

They all removed their hats simultaneously to reveal that they were actually old ladies.  A single lady stepped forward from the front center of the group and started talking to me (or normally I assumed, the viewers):

Her: _"Hay chika fleng, you're gonna lose your marbles!  Hay chika fleng, you're gonna lose your marbles!"_

The entire group of ladies stared directly at me at she said this in the strangest of ways, calmly and loudly with emphasis on the word "lose".  I was astonished and the complete absurdity of what was happening.  I couldn't even begin to imagine what it was supposed to mean.

Believing that I'd seen this cartoon at a very young age, I began contemplating how it would have severely freaked me out and affected my mental development.  I had no doubt in my mind that this was the case; it was as though I had discovered a long-forgotten key in the story of my life.  I couldn't wait to tell my brother and show him the cartoon, because I thought it had probably affected him too.

The woman then approached me and took hold of my arm in a friendly gesture, whilst once again repeating; _"Hay chika fleng, you're gonna lose your marbles"_ to me, and then the group began to disband.

I assumed that this would normally be the point where the cartoon would cut to the "That's All Folks!" screen and that the actual viewers would not see the cartoon actors disbanding from the group.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 346 (Lucid Dream): "Blood Eye"*

Awoke in my room during the night.  Everything was fairly normal.  I picked up my DAP, which had some kind of strange curved Wii light gun attached to it.  I took it to my living room to change the batteries, passing a guy who was in my room, but paying him no attention, but had a false awakening after entering the room.

Awoke in my room during the night.  Everything was fairly normal in my room.  I wondered how I could've been fooled by the idea of changing batteries in my DAP when the battery cannot be taken out.  I picked up my DAP, which was normal this time and walked to the living room to put it on charge.

On entering the living room, I found the entire room to be completely different.  The room was decorated in an old-fashioned posh style, with patterned carpets and walls.  There was a small fireplace on the right side of the room and a larger one opposite on the left.  A small square glass panel could be seen in the floor, under which I could see a flame.  At first, I thought that this was somehow dangerous, but then thought it this must be something to do with the heating system of the house.

At the end of the room by the window were the desks, holding three monitors (one being used as a TV) and my computers.

Again, I was fooled and thought about how I had recently rearranged the room like this.  As I thought about this went back into my room and saw the guy again, becoming lucid at this point.  He was skinny and was sat on the floor by the sink, naked and had two very long penises forming a 'V' shape.  He started pissing from his left penis as I had another false awakening.

I was in the room of some kind of unfamiliar hotel in the British city of Derby.  Thinking that I had awoken for real, I took my DAP and recorded the previous events of the dream.  After this, I found myself in a very drowsy state; and began to panic as I felt that I had wet myself during sleep.  My eyes felt extremely dry and I got up and walked to a small bathroom to look at myself in the mirror.

Almost as soon as I saw myself, I felt a sharp pain in my right eye accompanied by a small explosive popping sound.  The vision in my right eye flashed white and then went black.  I looked at myself in the mirror through my left eye and saw a small deep blood red spot where my pupil had been on my right eye, and blood dripping from the spot.

I panicked and urgently left to seek help.  I ran down the corridor of the hotel, at the end of which was a bar.  A number of people were sitting around drinking and talking.  I shouted, though my voice was somewhat stifled, trying to get some attention and help, as my hearing began to fade.  Some guys and a woman sat at a nearby table heard my cries for help and saw me stumbling around and handed me something that looked like a newspaper or phone book on which I could vaguely see a phone number and e-mail address for a hospital.

With my senses fading, and unable to stand properly, I found myself unable to read the paper.  I told them that I couldn't see well enough to read it or hear well enough to make a phone call, and tried to convince them of the seriousness of the situation.

One of the guys at the table told me that he had made a phone call and made an appointment for me to see a doctor in the afternoon, but I was quite worried as it seemed like an emergency situation, though I noticed that the pain had subsided substantially now, almost to the point where it was gone, and I was able to see through my right eye, however, I could no longer see through my left eye.  The feeling of physical fatigue grew stronger.

Still very worried, the woman sat at the table started talking to me in an effort to comfort me and calm me down.  She talked about general things and things happening in Derby, and told me about a saying that people in Derby had where all the words began with the letter 'W' that most people apparently could not say.

The fatigue finally took over me as I stumbled to the floor, lying by a wall.  The woman came over and started touching me.  I could feel her hands on my shoulders, but could not respond.  She lay by the side of me on the floor with her body pressed against my back.  I heard one of the guys telling her not to touch me because I was having a panic attack.  The feeling of her body and hand against mine was very calming and reassuring, and I whispered with all my effort to her that I didn't mind.  I tried to explain to her that it was because I'd had a really fucked-up night of scary and strange dreams.

I then woke up, glad that the injury wasn't real but somewhat annoyed that I'd lost the recording I'd made.


*Dream 347: "Secret Kiss"*

I awoke in my room.  Judging by the light coming from the window, it was already morning and I was late for school.  I checked my binary watch to see what time it was and saw that it was just past mid-day.

I was alarmed that I'd slept for five hours longer than I should've done.  I thought that I must've switched off the alarm in my sleep.  I was intensely worried at first about missing school, because I'd never missed any before, and decided that I should get the bus and go to any remaining lessons for the day.  As I contemplated the situation, I calmed a little, realising that it probably wasn't too bad to accidentally miss a little school.

I don't remember the journey, but found myself on the school grounds.  It was a strange version of the real secondary school that I went to.  I walked along a path between the art block and another building that isn't there in reality.  The sky was misty purple in colour and a number of giant bricks lay along the path, some floating in the air, and some that I had to climb over.

Eventually, I reached my class, where registration was taking place.  The teacher was my form tutor from secondary school and the class was inside what appeared to be in a small area in the corner of the CDT block.

I sat at a desk and saw many of my friends from school, and a large woman who instantly recognised as a prostitute who I thought I'd seen before (See Dream 124: _"An Interesting Dream Character"_).  I trusted her not to say anything about us to my classmates, and assumed that my classmates were unaware that she was a prostitute.

She started saying things to me, and whilst not saying anything directly about us, she hinted at about us together.  I began to get annoyed about this, because I didn't want my friends to find out, but she only seemed intent on arousing curiosity from our fellow students about us rather than actually revealing anything.  The she leaned over to kiss me.  She did this several times before walking getting up and walking over to me for some deep kissing.  I played along, as I enjoyed it and didn't mind that she was doing it as long as no-one knew _why_ we were doing it.

I then realised that I didn't have my school bag and thought that I must've left it somewhere on the way to school.  I thought about returning home to see if I could find it because I thought that I was unable to do very much without it.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 348: "War Of The Families"*

At my parent's house during the daytime, on my own at first.  Three scruffy teenage boys, dressed mostly in black leather jackets were rather aggressively trying to get into the house through the back kitchen door.  I was shouting at them and trying to push them away.  They seemed to be doing this for fun, like vandals or bullies, rather than for any practical reason.

Eventually, I picked up my camcorder to record some video evidence of their behavior, and they began to run away up the back garden.  By the time the camcorder had booted up, they were almost gone and I was only able to record them for a short time from a distance through the kitchen window.  I locked the back passage door and the kitchen door and then began to panic when I realised that they were probably running around the block to get into the house via the front.

I quickly locked the front passage door and the front main door before they arrived and then saw them run up the front garden.  I managed to get a good recording of them through the window at the bottom of the stairs as they attempted to get into the house through the passage door.  This seemed to anger them quite a lot.

Satisfied with the recording, I turned to the front door and saw to my horror that it was open.  They had somehow managed to get into the house through the door, right behind where I was standing.

I began to panic.  I went to the living room and saw five people; the three teenagers, a man and a woman.  They appeared to be a family, the adults being the parents of the three teenagers.  They all looked very scruffy and seemed intent only on causing trouble and fear.  There was a rather threatening atmosphere in the room.

By this time, I noticed that my parents, brother and brother's girlfriend had also arrived back to the house.   At first, I wanted to fight the intruders, but this seemed unwise so I fled upstairs to hide my camcorder for fear that they might try to "destroy the evidence".  They did not follow me, but seemed content within our living room.

I looked around my room for a weapon that I could use to fight the intruding family, but wasn't able to find anything.  A minute later, my father came upstairs.  I asked him to fetch me a knife from downstairs, but his response seemed strange, as though he either hadn't grasped the situation, or strongly didn't approve of what I was planning to do.

As he reached the bottom of the stairs, he shouted loudly to ask for confirmation that I wanted a knife, almost as though he was trying to warn the intruders of my intention.

I feared that the people may have heard my dad and realise what I was up to.  My brother then came upstairs with a box containing strange objects like bottle openers and other kitchen utensils.  The only thing that I saw in the box that even resembled a knife was a very short rounded blade thing that did not looked very sharp.

My parents and my brother's girlfriend then followed into the room.  To my delight, I then noticed my bow-staff in the corner that I'd bought when practicing Ninjitsu a few years earlier.  I took the staff in my hand and practiced my swing.

As I practiced, I realised that could not remember very much technique from using it, but nevertheless it  seemed like a reasonable weapon to fight them.

Mother: _"You're not seriously going to fight them with that are you?"_
Me: _"Yeah, of course I am"_
Mother: _"But what if they have knives or something?"_
Father: _"We'll all attack their parent's first and the kids will probably be too scared to fight"_

After agreeing the plan, we went downstairs.  My mother went first with a knife, because we felt that the intruders would think it unlikely for her to attack, giving us a greater element of surprise.  I followed and my dad, brother and brother's girlfriend followed behind me.

We reached the kitchen, were the mother of the family and the three teenagers were doing something by the work top.  My mother began attacking their mother.  At first, I hesitated because I didn't see their dad.  I remembered our plan not to attack the kids and decided that their dad must be in the living room.

I entered the living room, and sure enough he was there, standing in the middle.  I swung the staff at him several times at each side of his body.  At first, he blocked my attacks using a short wooden stick, which looked identical to my staff, except for being much shorter, but after a few more attempts, he was unable to keep up with me and I struck several blows, knocking him onto the floor.  I continued striking  him in my rage as he lay on his back on the floor.  I swung the staff down between his legs and watched as he suffered from the pain.

Eventually, the intruders cried apologies and shouted that they would stop.  I wanted nothing more than to get rid of them, but the rest of my family immediately wanted to accept their apology and forgive them.  Everyone entered the living room and my parents put the TV on and everyone sat down to watch an episode of The Simpsons.

I still did not trust the intruders; I feared that they were trying to trick us and couldn't stand to stay with them in the same room.  I went upstairs again with my staff in case any more trouble broke out.

Nothing happened as time passed and I heard the the episode of The Simpsons end from downstairs.  Then I heard talking from the bottom of the stairs and heard the front door of the house open.  I watched from my bedroom window as the intruders left the house.  I took my camcorder from underneath the bed and began recording them again from the window.  As I looked down, I could see one of the intruders in some strange kind of black cat suit.  I zoomed in using the camcorder to get a closer look, and woke shortly after this.

----------


## MartinB

*Dream 349: "Horrible Accident"*

The worst nightmare I've had in a long time; left me with a disturbing feeling throughout much of the following day.

I was with my family (parents, brother, brother's girlfriend and uncle) and we were traveling down a motorway in some kind of silver truck-like vehicle.  Me and my dad were in the front whilst the rest of my family were in the back, in a giant silver pod that resembled a robotic hand lightly gripping.  We had been out shopping for the day and were traveling home.

At some point, we collided with another vehicle, causing our vehicle to get thrown high into the air.  The vehicle landed safely, leaving me and my dad uninjured, but the pod with my family in had been thrown from the vehicle off the road.  We ran over to see where the pod was, and I saw with horror that underneath the road (which was like a bridge) was a small body of water, in which the pod had landed.  The pod was barely above the water.  The hand of the pod had gripped shut, preventing any escape, but the holes between the fingers of the hand clearly allowed the water to flow into the pod.

I panicked with horror, praying that they would have survived, but what I was seeing left me with little hope, and there seemed to be nothing I could do to help.  I began to feel very sick and terribly upset, I began to cry whilst my dad tried to call the emergency services.

A short transition later and we were at a building at the end of the motorway we had been traveling along.  The building looked like a casino.  I remembered that I had my phone with me and started checking my pockets for it.  I found two of my old phones before finding the one I currently use.  I looked at the display and saw that I'd had a missed call from my mum.  I tried to call back, but got no response.  Again I felt incredibly sick and upset.

Eventually, three firemen arrived, but were dressed in gold uniforms instead of the normal ones.  I couldn't stay calm as I tried to tell them where the accident happened.  I woke up after this.


*Dream 350 (Lucid Dream): "Searching For The Arcades"*

I was at Matlock Bath; I became lucid and started searching for an arcade that I believed was somewhere nearby.  As I moved further away from the origin point of the dream, the environment became darker and the buildings became more sparse.  Eventually, I realised that I wasn't going to find the arcade, and woke up.

----------


## Grexxis

Dude. Judging by the dates of your posts your not on this forum much anymore. But I gotta say, "Dreams of a Psychonaut" is the title of my personal dream journal... and my first name is Martin... When I saw this thread I seriously thought I was dreaming until a couple RC's later... it was freakin hilarious.

----------


## MartinB

Wow, that's a pretty major coincidence.  :smiley: 

I haven't been attempting lucid dreaming much lately, which explains my lack of posts; I kind of lost enthusiasm for it, but I would like to start trying it again.

Speaking of which, onward with the new dreams!  (from now on, dreams are dated instead of numbered).


*10-04-08 - 07:35: "Smoking Festival"*

In a fairly large room; people scattered around, most around the same age as me.  I was with my brother, and some friends at an annual smoking festival.  The environment loosely resembled that of a school hall or corridor.  The purpose of the smoking festival was that of a get-together for people who smoke substances, particularly cannabis.  Although it was a small local event, it seemed rather significant, as it attracted many people from far away.

At the east side, the room became narrower, forming a corridor that curved off to the right.  On the left side of the corridor, a number of chairs were placed by the wall, opposite to which were several buckets.  This was the location of the festivals main event, the smoking competition, which was yet to begin.

The competition involved simply smoking as much as you can; regardless of what substance you use, though you were required to smoke several different things (most people apparently chose different types of weed).  The buckets were provided for the competitors to spit into.

As someone who smokes very rarely, I knew that I didn't stand a chance of competing in the competition; as I considered the stoners who would almost always inevitably win, but a friend of mine nevertheless decided to enter the competition anyway.

He had a rather boastful attitude.  He announced that he was going to start by smoking a joint of 20X Salvia Divinorum extract, which he had never tried before.  It was clear to me from his attitude that he was unaware of the effects of this drug, as he seemed to think it was similar to Cannabis, except for having a reputation for being a "harder" drug, which in his mind, gave him an opportunity to show off.  That fact that it was one of the few alternative possible choices to the various types of Cannabis available in the competition didn't help to dispel the notion that it is a vastly different drug either.

He took a large toke from the joint.  I told him that it should be held in for as long as possible (because I wanted to see him trip balls), but I was unsure how strong the effects would be, considering that most people recommend smoking Salvia using a bong.  As he breathed out the smoke, I recognised the distinct smell of the drug and was confident that he had taken a good hit.

Almost immediately, he seemed to become totally unaware of his surroundings.  He had a blank look on his face, as he stared into space.  He began stumbled around, and then started mumbling, vaguely resembling confused calls for help.  There was a clear sense of panic in his voice, lost entirely within his own head.

I watched, lay down across the chairs, finding the incident absolutely hilarious.  He had completely under-estimated the drug.

After a few seconds of stumbling around, he eventually wandered over to the chairs, clearly not aware that I was lying down there, he sat on my chest.  I tried to get up to force him off, but he was too heavy and clearly confused as to what was happening.

I heard another friend saying that we needed to do something to help him.  I agreed, adding that first someone needs to get him off me so I can stand up.  Only a few seconds passed before someone managed to get him to stand up again.

I stood up this time, trying to calm my friend.  It seemed that he suddenly gained an inkling of what was going on; and he grasped out with both hands as he saw me, clearly desperate for human contact.  He started hugging me and became calmer; I didn't resist even though it felt awkward, because I felt sorry for him and that I had a responsibility to get him through the trip.  I spoke softly to him; telling him not to worry, that it was just the effects of a drug and that it will be over shortly.  As this happened; I felt as though there was a transfer of conscious energy, and that I had begun experiencing his trip, though in somewhat milder form.

After a short time, he let go and began to regain a full awareness of what was happening.  He seemed appreciative of my efforts to help him through the experience.

At this point, we were in the large bedroom of my parents house, and far fewer people were there, leaving only him, my brother, brothers girlfriend and my mother.  He began trying to explain the trip, but he seemed somewhat lost for words.  My mother didn't seem to understand what had just happened, so me and my brother tried to explain to her what Salvia Divinorum was.

The way I explained the experience seemed very intricate and detailed during the dream.  I only remember saying that the world becomes alien to you and that an avalanche of new ideas come crashing down on you all at once, and emphasising how strangely it also affected internal thought processes, such as concepts and ideas themselves.  I awoke shortly after this.


*14-04-08 - 06:50: "Buying A Mouse"*

Very early morning at my parents house, where me and my brother were staying in the large bedroom.  I wasn't entirely clear on the situation; either we had been up all night or had been up since around 04:00 just talking about things; it was now around 07:30.

My parents had just gotten up and we heard them knock on the door several times, shouting for us to get up.  Clearly they weren't aware that we were already awake, yet it was still very annoying.  Apparently, we were supposed to be going out somewhere for the day, but I didn't see why we needed to be up so early.

I looked for my clothes and stumbled around, feeling very tired.  My brother left downstairs.  I found my shoes somewhere and put them under my bed whilst I looked for my other clothes.  Around this moment, my dad came into the room asking where my shoes were.

Feeling stubborn, I told him I didn't know out of principle that it had nothing to do with him, despite being fully aware they were under my bed.  He told me angrily that I _"ought to bloody find 'em"_, and I told him to shut up as he left the room.

After getting dressed, I went downstairs, but upon reaching the living room, realised that in my fatigued state, I had forgotten to wash, etc.  I then remembered that I was planning on going to buy a new mouse for my computer before going out for the day, and my parents told me to be quick about it.

The next thing I remember is being at a bus station in a large unfamiliar British city looking for a Maplin Electronics store.  The area seemed to be a large open square, with a row of shops leading east, trees to the north and west and dull looking streets to the south.  Two adjacent sets of stairs lead downwards in opposite directions in the middle of the square, with railings on each side.  The day was dull, typical British weather.  Poster advertisements for theatrical shows and musicals were on the walls of the bus station, as well as conflicting signs for Maplins that seemed to make no sense to me at all.

I heard people around me talking, some in a language that I did not understand, but I was glad to be back in England where I would generally not have any problems understanding people.

I decided to head East, seeing that it seemed to be the most populated area.  I passed a number of shops and found myself near some shallow steps leading upwards in another square.  To the south was a castle, whilst to the north-east I could see what appeared to be a town hall or government building.

Every so often, the tower at the center of the castle would spray a large jet of water out of the top that would land in the square.  Sometimes, it would also fire jets of water at the government building too.  This "water attraction" of the castle seemed quite popular with the tourists who were walking around.

Not knowing where to go, I decided to ask someone for directions.  They told me to go back the way I came, so I decided to take a short-cut through a fast-food restaurant that lead through the middle of the shops.  The restaurant was fairly narrow and rather crowded, causing the need for me to push my way past the people and tables.

As I scraped past a table, the guy sat at the table shouted something to me.  I turned around to realise that he was complaining that I had knocked his friends chips on the floor (his friend wasn't there).  I apologized and he seemed friendly about it, noting that it didn't matter because the chips didn't actually fall out of the container anyway.  I sat and down and we talked for a little while.  Eventually, I told him that I needed to get to a Maplin store.

He told me to go back to the bus station and go to the WhiteHall Mall shopping center.  I thanked him and then left through the restaurant.  As I exited, I heard him shouting me back from the distance, but decided to pretend that I couldn't hear him because I didn't want to waste any more time.

I arrived back at the square where the bus station was and saw a WhiteHall sign above the stairs leading down in the square.  I went down the stairs and found myself in a large spacious shopping hall with relatively dim lighting.  All of the shops looked very posh and expensive.  A reception area lay near to where I had just entered, where an old man who looked like a posh waiter stood.

I asked him if he knew where the Maplin store was.  He told me that I needed to go back out of the shopping center and go north towards the woods.  He told me that they use an "external let-in policy"; that I must wait around there because they only let people in at regular intervals, and someone would come out to find people to let in every fifteen minutes or so.

I awoke shortly after this.


*16-04-08 - 06:11 (Lucid Dream): "Lucid Sleepwalking"*

At a large crowded rectangular trendy pub in Holland, stretching east and west.  The entrance was at the middle of the south side, leading to a railway station; the bar was to the west and the dance floor was to the east.  My mother had just arrived and I had met her outside the pub.  We went in because she had left her best coat there some months ago and wanted to get it back.  She hadn't left it there by mistake; there was a reason and she had a card with which to get it back.

After getting her coat, we sat nearby the bar to talk, but almost as soon as we sat down, two people sat in front of me caught my eye.  At first, through the darkness I was unsure that they were who I thought they were; but they looked knowingly at me, grinning, and I realised that it was my brother and his girlfriend.

I was very happy to see them so expectantly again in Holland and we started talking.  Around this time, I realised that I was dreaming.  The lucidity was fairly low; and my brother and his girlfriend decided to help me enhance it.  In order to do this, we went to the middle of the pub and they grabbed my arms and legs, and started running around in circles, spinning me around.

Though I was enjoying the experience immensely, I became very confused and, unable to see very much in the darkness.  The twirling accelerated as the surrounding scenario dissolved into blackness.  I spun at high speed through a void of faint fleeting visual patterns and eventually realised that I was thrashing my arms and legs around on the floor of the large bedroom at my parents house.

I couldn't see anything, and all was quiet.  As I reached out with my arms and legs, I could feel many distinctive objects lying on the floor around the room; it seemed like quite a mess.  I remember distinctly recognising many of the objects, though the only one I remember now was a can of Lynx deodorant.

Eventually, my perception and mind cleared and my lucidity was enhanced.  Everything became more solid and normal.  I decided to go downstairs to see what was there.  Everything seemed fairly normal; it was still dark outside as it was still very early morning.  The living room and dining room were unusually empty.  Commodore 64 game remix music was playing from my parents computer (one of which I clearly remember being "THC Flatline - Rastan Saga (song 2)").  I switched on the lights and was surprised at the realism of the response from the lights, considering that lights can often be difficult to work in dreams.  In sharp contrast here, the lights of the dining room and living room worked entirely normally.

I began to doubt that I was dreaming and decided to look for some evidence.  I peered through the curtain of the dining room window to the back garden, and saw a bushy branch of a tree wrapped in glowing red, green and yellow Christmas lights.  I knew this wasn't normal and it satisfied me that I was still dreaming.

I decided that going outside would be more interesting, but it was cold, so I needed my coat and shoes.  I found my winter coat, but decided that finding my shoes would take too long, and left through the kitchen door to the back garden.

I walked up the snowy path, noticing that the branch was no longer there.  At the second half of the garden was four beautiful and distinctive Christmas decorations, all wrapped in red, green and yellow Christmas lights.  I only remember one specifically, which was a Christmas tree. 

I could still hear the distant music from the computer inside, and I went back inside the house.  As I walked back down the path, I noticed Christmas decorations in the windows of the house.  As I entered, my parents came downstairs.  I suddenly thought that I must've sleepwalked downstairs whilst dreaming and had now woken up.  I realised now that the music on the computer was very loud, and thought that I must've put it on without realising it during my sleep, and that this had woken my parents.

My parents seemed rather pissed at being woken up, but also accompanied by a sense of futile despair, as though this is something that I did often and they could do nothing about.  I became very upset and started crying, trying to explain that I was dreaming and that it wasn't my fault.  I was upset because I thought I was going mental and that I had a sleep disorder that was beyond my control.  I looked at the clock and saw that it was 09:15, realising that it wasn't as early as I thought, and there was a slight sense of relief, accompanied by surprise that I had slept for such a length of time before waking.  I woke up shortly after this

----------


## MartinB

*17-04-08 - 05:29: "Teenage Camcorder Thief"*

I arrived at a field with two bicycles.  The scene transformed into a location within my parents hometown.  It was a typical cloudy British day, near to where the new Tesco supermarket is.  The supermarket wasn't there in my dream, just dull looking buildings instead.  I was still on a bike.  Around me were approximately ten teenage boys, whe were messing around, behaving as is typical for them.  I was holding my camcorder in my right hand and felt safe despite the chaos.

One of the boys saw the camcorder and approached me.  He grabbed it, apparently trying to steal it from me, but the strap was firmly attached to my hand, and I was holding onto the handlebar of the bike, preventing him from taking it.  I told him to knock it off, but he wouldn't listen; he seemed more interested in proving his macho character to his friends than actually taking the camcorder, but his friends were clearly not approving of his actions.

I decided to leave them and began cycling away.  The boy held on the camcorder and ended up being dragged along with me.  He was unable to keep up and was being dragged along the ground.  He was clearly pissed off, shouting that I was bullying him.  I remained calm as I cycled up the shopping precinct, telling him that he only needed to let go, but he held on, persisting in his futile attempt to steal my camcorder.  Eventually, I cycled close to a wall so that he hit the wall and was forced to let go.  He tried to taunt and provoke me as I cycled away, but I didn't care.

I reached the end of the precinct.  There was an announcement of an incident where someone had apparently climbed onto the overhanging ledge in front of the shop and jumped off, thinking that they could fly.  I thought about the idiocy of this and laughed, as I knew that you should only fly if you know how.

I flapped my arms and lifted off the ground, reaching the ledge.  It seemed strange to see it from above, and I landed, before walking to the end.  I jumped towards the high street and starting flapping my arms again.  Flying this way took a lot of effort, but it was certainly possible to do.  This seemed entirely normal to me and I didn't become aware that I was dreaming.


*17-04-08 - 07:33 (Lucid Dream): "Too Young"*

Lying on my back in an unknown location with a lady on top of me.  We were hugging and kissing.  I noted the realism of her movement and the sensations.  As I became excited, the stability of the dream began to dissolve, until my senses faded and had a false awakening.

I was in bed at a house that resembled that of my grandmother's old house, but believed to be my own home.  The house was slightly different; the kitchen was the bedroom (where I was), the downstairs toilet was a small cubicle instead of the normal room and where the stairs are was the front entrance.

I felt very relaxed and comfortable in bed.  I thought about the dream and the woman and how well I felt.  I thought about what my brother had told me about how he has his most vivid dreams, by waking in the early morning and going back to sleep.  I considered how I often drink during the weekend and how this negatively affected the quality of my dreams and my ability to become lucid, and made a promise to myself that I would try not drinking this weekend.  I thought about the amount of time I had left before I had to get up within which to attempt another lucid dream, and I quickly fell asleep again.

I was cycling along a cycle path in an unfamiliar residential area.  It was a bright sunny day; a grassy park immediately to the left of the path and a lake and railing immediately to the right of the path.  A number of shiny metal posts were scattered along the path, used to prevent cars and other larger vehicles from driving along the path.

As I cycled, I realised that there was something wrong with my bike.  The handlebar was loose and would often moved to the left or right, throwing my balance off in the process.  I tried to position the handlebar in the center by pulling it back to the center, but at this point also realised that the handlebar was loose on the vertical axis too, as it lifted freely from the frame of the bike.  Several times during this distraction and inbalance, I almost hit the metal posts, but managed to narrowly avoid them.  For some reason, the bike was going extremely fast, and I assumed that this was because it was broken.  I tried to slow down, but finally hit the railing, which then catapulted me over and towards the far side of the lake.

I feared the idea of trying to swim in my coat and other clothes as I fell towards the water, but instead of hitting the water, I bounced off somehow in a random direction, and everything faded to black.  I realised that I must still be dreaming.

I felt comfortable in the darkness, but contemplated for a second the possibility that I had really hit the lake and was drowning, but realising that I was able to think clearly and breath, I knew this not to be the case, and I resisted any desire to attempt to struggle against it.

Again, I had a false awakening into the same house as described earlier, only this time I knew that I was still dreaming.  I decided to look for something to do, and got up from the bed to wander around.  After looking in the empty living room, I went to the small bathroom and the end of the hallway and decided to try and make a woman appear behind the door.  I opened the door, but my first attempt failed and I began to realise that my efforts to control dreams lately had been poor and unfocused.  I closed the door and then tried again, opening it with a much stronger sense of focus, and a much higher expectation of success, but still there was no-one there.

Remembering that a friend of mine lives in another apartment of the house, I decided it would be much easier to find her instead.  Still, it seemed as though she would be asleep and it seemed that it might be rude to wake her, even though I was dreaming.  I wandered to the front door, where the junction leading to the other rooms was, but before I got there, I saw another girl, who seemed to be coming to visit me.

I was initially surprised and excited that my attempt to find someone had been successful.  The girl was beautifully pretty, with a bright innocent smile, but I noticed immediately that she was only a young child, around the age of eight or nine.  She wasn't what I was looking for, but nevertheless, I spoke to her.  I noticed a short distance behind her my auntie and uncle, and naturally assumed that she must be one of their children, and that they had come to visit me.

The girl seemed quite playful and wanted a piggyback ride around my house, to which I obliged, before letting her down at the side of the house.  Her parents then came over and greeted me, as the girl walked over to them.  It seemed that they were getting ready to go home.  I said goodbye to them and the girl and then woke up.

----------


## MartinB

*18-04-08 - 06:14: "The Unknown Price Of Beer"*

In Amsterdam on a cloudy day, I had arrived at a small cafe on a corner, where a number of people were standing around talking outside.  The owner emerged from the cafe, and asked loudly what drinks he could get everyone.  At this point, most people began walking away, but I was in no rush and asked for a beer.

He lead me into the cafe.  It was fairly small, long and rectangular with thick brown wooden tables and chairs.  The whole face of the building was covered with windows, letting in lots of light from outside.  Two or three people were sat in the cafe talking.

There was no bar, just a small table with a till.  He walked over to a till, took a large pint glass and filled it to just under half-way, and then handed it to me.

Him: _"That'll be fifteen-twenty then please"_
Me: _"Wh...?  Fifteen euros?_
Him: _"Yeah"_
Me: _"Oh, haha, you're joking."_
Him: _"Haha, yes I'm joking.  It's eight seventy really._
Me: _"Haha, still joking.  How much is it really?_

He seemed more interested in making up absurd prices than telling me what the real price of the beer was, so I just handed him five euros in coins (two twos and a one) that I had in my pocket, assuming that this would be enough.

Me: _"Here, that should do it"_
Him: _"Here you go"_

He handed my back a two euro coin in change.  I took a sip of the beer.  The taste was quite unusual; a little similar to white beer, but far more sour.  It actually tasted quite good.

Him: _"That's good beer; quite strong too"_

I looked at the glass, which had a golden brown colourised Heineken logo on it, underneath which was written _"8.9%"_.  I woke almost immediately after this.

----------


## MartinB

*20-04-08 - 09:24 (Lucid Dream): "What Happened? - Lucid Sleepwalking...  Again"*

At my house, getting ready to play Mario Kart Wii with my brother.  The room was bigger than normal, with a large table in the middle.  A projector screen was set-up in the middle of the room over the table, but the distance between it and the projector was short, providing only a small image.  My brother complained because he wanted to play the game with a larger picture, so I removed the screen and many other objects on the table blocking the path of the image to the wall, such as speakers and other things that I cannot remember.

I don't remember much about the actual game or for how long we played before I had a false awakening.

I awoke in my room, where everything seemed fairly normal, except that my eyes were forced shut and I was unable to see anything.  I became lucid almost immediately and got up to do something.  I went onto the landing, eventually the dream became stronger and I was able to open my eyes and see everything clearly.  It was bright outside, and the entire room had an unusual distinctive pink tint to it.

A section of this dream is private

After this, my eyes forced themselves closed again.  I remembered to try rubbing my hands together as I wandered into the living room.  I could hear noise, like the whirring of a vacuum cleaner and the loud crackling sound and thought about how sounds from outside are easily misinterpreted in dreams, and began wondering what the sounds could really be. I had a feeling that the dream by this point was not recoverable and eventually lost it completely, resulting in a false awakening.

I awoke in my room again, still able to hear the noises.  The door was open and my half-brother was there.  He asked me if I wanted some sausages for breakfast, and I realised that the crackling must've been the sound from frying the food, though I still didn't have a source for the whirring.

Initially, I became quite nervous as I realised that I had wet myself during sleep.  For some reason, all I had with me was a sleeping bag, which was dry, but was wearing my underwear, which were not, which seemed very odd.  I became very nervous at the idea that I had wet myself whilst sleep-walking during the lucid dream and tried to find out more.  I was sure that someone in the house must've seen me if I had been sleep walking, which would be very embarrassing.

I wanted to figure out exactly what I did whilst asleep.  I couldn't find my clothes and began to think I must've left them downstairs.  I went downstairs wearing only my wet jeans, trying to cover up the wet patch with my hands as I sat down at the armchair in the living room, which was now that of my parents house.

There were several people in the living room including my brother and half-sister, who were sat on the floor playing Mario Kart Wii, and my father and uncle who were sitting on the settee.  My dad asked me if I wanted to swap belts with him.  I declined because I thought that my belt was somehow a special one that my brother had bought me, but he persisted in asking me, arguing that his was better because it was _"denim, the same as your leather jacket"_.

I remembered my goal of finding out about what had happened during my sleep.  I saw a sleeping bag folded up on the living room floor.  I realised then that I must've been sleeping downstairs and must've either sleep-walked or been taken upstairs by someone for some reason.

I looked for my mobile phone to check if anything had been recorded during my sleep.  A tall, thin strangely shaped crystal glass stand with many shelf compartments stood next to the settee that doesn't exist in reality.  On it were many ornaments as well as things that people had placed there, including mobile phones, lighters, watches, etc.  I found my mobile phone at the bottom of the stand, at the back.

I checked, but there seemed to be nothing unusual about the phone, and then remembered to check my DAP, as I was far more likely to use this instead.

I looked around for my DAP, and saw it on a coffee table by the window.  It was not my real DAP; it had taken a very strange form.  It consisted of many small semi-transparent rubber cones in various shades of pastel colours; white, lilac, pink, yellow, green, orange, etc.  The main cone, distinguishable by the headphones connected to the top, communicated with the others wirelessly.  Each cone stored a single recording.  I assumed the design was intended to be expandable; to gain additional capacity simply by buying more cones.

I began looking through the cones.  At first, I was going to take them all upstairs to listen to until I noticed a small blue LED inside each cone that seemed to light up when I moved the cone if the file it contained was recorded within the last twenty-four hours.  I found three such cones.  At first this surprised me because I thought I would've only done one recording, but I assumed that I must've been recording whilst awake the day before.

I took the three cones and was about to go upstairs when I woke for real.

----------


## MartinB

*22-04-08 - 06:24: "Pointless Brothel Embarrassment"*

I arrived at a brothel on the corner of a cross junction inside an indoor shopping mall.  I had no interest in seeing a prostitute; for an unknown reason I just wanted to rent a room for an hour.

I paid for a room and was lead by the hostess down a corridor.  Along the corridor, there were many doors leading into various rooms.  Each room had a unique and distinctive style to it, many looking as though they were made up of wildly corrputed texture maps in a 3D computer program, and many parts of the walls of the corridor and rooms themselves were invisible.  The rooms made absolutely no sense, as many of them had nothing in it, yet none of this struck me as odd at the time.

She took me to the furthest right-hand door of the corridor and told me that I could use the room for changing.  The doorway had no door to it; the room seemed to be some kind of laundry room, except it also had a bed in it as well.  In order to stop people from looking in, the hostess placed a large chair against the doorway, which fit almost as though it was designed entirely for this purpose, leaving only a small rectangular gap at the top that only a very tall person would be able to look through.

I don't remember much about getting changed; only that I was wearing only my underwear.  After this, I was lead into the room that I had rented, which was opposite the one I had used for changing.

Unlike the other rooms, this room looked reasonably normal.  It was large and had the appearance of a room from a palace, with decorative walls and ceiling, largely using shades of red and gold, and various items of furniture around the room.  There was a large window to the right of the entrance, by which lay a large bed stood.  I went inside and locked the door.

Around half an hour seemed to pass during which I did very little, and then a thought struck me.  Why was I paying to rent this room on my own?  It seemed like an awful waste of money.  I suddenly had the idea that I had rented the room just as a place to masturbate, which seemed to make perfect sense, and almost as soon as I started, I heard a knock on the door.

The hostess entered and told me she thought I had been in the room for an hour already.  I wasn't sure exactly how much time had passed, so I didn't want to say anything until I could be sure.  I tried to contemplate this, and there was a abstract section where I was viewing a forum posting that I believed I had made immediately prior to arrive at the brothel, which was dated only fourty-one minutes ago.

Nevertheless, I had no interest in staying and decided to return to the changing room to put my clothes back on.

A few seconds after entering the changing room, a man came to the door of the room with a prostitute, both wearing only a T-shirt and underwear.  They told me that they were using this room.  With the hostess gone, I was confused as to where I was supposed to get changed and where my clothes where and decided to go to find her.

I went back down the corridor to the reception area, which was surrounded by glass windows looking into the shopping mall outside, but I couldn't see any staff.  Two doors lead into the brothel on either side of the corner in which the brothel lay, and lots of people started walking in and out from the outside, as though it was just a normal shop of the shopping center.

I felt very embarrassed because so many people from the shopping mall could see me inside a brothel in only my underwear, and I didn't know what to do.  I woke up at around this point.


*22-04-08 - 07:45: "Trivial Pursuit Cheat"*

Very short.  I was playing a game of Trivial Pursuit with three teams of two.  I was teamed with my brother; my brothers girlfriend was there, and the rest of the people I did not know.

The board of the game was almost identical to the real thing, except the outside ring was a square instead of a circle.  The rules of the game were slightly different in that if you landed on a "roll again" square, you simply assumed the value of the previous roll instead of actually rolling again.

Our team had landed on a yellow wedge twice, but failed to answer the question each time.  The next roll was a six, allowing us to reach a "roll again" square and jump back to the yellow wedge for another attempt.  One of the other guys moved our piece for us.

At this time, a lot of talking was happening.  Realising that we were not paying attention, the guy attempted to cheat, asking weather we wanted to move to a pink or a green space, each two spaces away from the wedge we were supposed to be on (as though we had rolled a two).  At first, I didn't realise this.  Amongst the fuss, he made an assumption on one of the squares, but I snapped back at him demanding to know what the categories were.  He seemed reluctant to tell me, as though he wanted to choose himself and put us at a disadvantage.  I continued to insist, but then realised that we were not even supposed to be moving away from the wedge.  I pointed this out and my brother agreed.  He accepted that he had tried to cheat, and the dream ended.


*23-04-08 - 03:40: "Park Nostalgia"*

Typical cloudy British day at my parents house.  Only my mother was in, as my dad was at work.  My mum was playing a game on the computer, whilst I was looking at very old photos and videos from my childhood.

The photos shown a park that I used to play at nearby my infant school when I was very young.  Something struck me about the park; a very strong sense of nostalgia for something very unusual.  I took notice of the differences between the park then and the park now (though the park depicted in the photos never actually existed in reality).  The photo depicted a far larger wooden structure, like a strangely deformed tall log cabin, without most of the walls.  The slides and everything else were made of wood and it looked far more creative than the simplistic swings, etc. of today.  Many of attractions consisted of gymnastics style construction such as monkey bars and climbing structures.  The blue cloudy sky in the photos contrasted darkly against the bright long yellow grass surrounding the area of the wreck, which was covered with wood-chippings.

Apparently, the park had been reduced to what it is now because of new government and council health and safety regulations and I thought about how regulations spoil so many good things.

I also remember watching a video of my family on holiday.  In the video, we were at some kind of park, where a small circular area contained a few horses that visitors could ride on, but the horses only walked around in circles in the area.  At first, my mother was shown riding one, followed by me.  I looked as though I was around age six in the video.  On the video, I handed my glasses to whoever was making the video before getting on the horse.

At this point, my brother came in and commented on me watching the holiday video again.  I believed that we had apparently recently been on holiday to the place depicted in the video again (within the last few months) and my brother had ridden the horses, but he was embarrassed by seeing it on this video.

Around this point, I decided to go out because I wanted to see the progress of something that was being built at the nearby park depicted in the photos that I believed I had seen recently on my last visit to my parents.

I went out the house, up the street, through the cemetery and over a fence where a children's play area was.  Between the fence and the play area stood a large sand building with two towers, which looked like a small, strange kind of office building, around six floors high, but very narrow.  Last time I had seen it, it was much smaller at only two or three floors.

Seeing it had satisfied my curiousity and I decided to return to my parents house.  I took a different route, via the normal entrance to the park, down the street and across a green.  I noticed that the green extended over to the east street where a road used to lie and naturally assumed that it was because it wasn't needed anymore.  Because of this, the road ended at a dead end on the corner where a friends house, providing access for vehicles.

I got home and found that my dad had just arrived home from work.

Me: _"Aup"_
Dad: _"Where've you been?"_
Me: _"... Just for a walk."_
Dad: _"You been to chippy?"_
Me: _"No, no, I just went for a walk."_
Dad: _"That makes a bloody change dunnit"_
Me: _"I guess"_

I noticed my mother was still playing a game on the computer, and woke up around this point.


*23-04-08 - 06:00 (Lucid Dream): "Strobing Stomach Pain"*

In my room; lying in bed on my side, I knew that I was dreaming and could feel a pain in my stomach.  The pain felt like a continuous very fast hammering or slow vibrating sensation; rather difficult to explain, and I assumed it was because of the way I was lying in bed whilst asleep.

I tried to talk, and my voice seemed to vibrate significantly due to the pains in my stomach.

The room was very dark, lit only very dimly from a white street light outside through the blinds.  I decided to get up, and wandered over to the other side of the room, still feeling the pain.  I sat by the opposite side of the wardrobe, where a sink is normally in reality, but which wasn't there in the dream and woke at around this point.


*23-04-08 - 06:26 (Lucid Dream): "The Cisco Conspiracy"*

My memory of this dream is extremely vague, despite recording it.

There was something about a "Cisco conspiracy"; I don't remember any details or context.

Next, I remember being lucid walking somewhere along some streets; I assumed I was on my way to work and realised that I was being followed by someone, who I assumed to be someone else who was also going to work (at the same company as me).

As I arrived, I realised that I was at my parents house.  I assumed that I was there to get ready for work.  The guy who was following me also entered the house and began speaking in Dutch, which I wasn't able to understand.

I tried to talk with my parents, who both appeared to be doing housework such as laundry and cleaning dishes in the kitchen, but they seemed very strange and unlike my real parents.  Instead of talking, they simply made strange sounds that kind of resembled words.

Me: _"Hey mum"_
Mother: _"... Ceee-daaa?..."_
Me: _"Wha.?  Who's Ceda?"_
Mother: _"... Ohhh...  Riii-daaaa..."_

At around this point, I had a false awakening and lost the lucidity.

I awoke and decided that this dream would be best remembered by writing it down as opposed to recording using my DAP as I normally would.  I took a red pen and a small notepad from the table beside my bed and began noting down keywords such as "Ceda" and "Cisco conspiracy".  I began to realise that I was only imagining writing the notes and continued to have false awakenings, each time in which I would do the same thing; think I was making notes before realising again that I only imagining it.  Eventually, after happening three or four times, I awoke for real.

----------


## MartinB

*24-04-08 - 02:58: "The Ninja Master And The White Alien"*

Me and my brother were in a game that was similar to the Commodore 64 game "The Last Ninja".  We were in a large park with many places to go.  I was playing the main character whilst my brother was playing a side-kick.

At some point, we did something that unleashed an extremely vicious alien creature.  I can only remember that it didn't look real; it was white, shaped like a large block and looked more like a drawing or a cartoon character than a real creature.  There was no possibility of fighting the creature; so we ran and managed to get outside of its field of vision, where we thought we would be safe (videogame logic).

We arrived at a strange monument in the shape of an archway.  I believed that we were in the first level of the game, and that this was a place to test our fighting skills before traveling further into the game.  I decided to take the test, despite knowing that I wasn't experienced enough to win.  For the duration of the test, I was given special abilities to help me fight; super speed, extra armour and a very powerful samurai sword.

A large, strong and very skilled ninja appeared of about twice my size.  He was also carrying a large samurai sword.  I took my sword and prepared to fight, but I was no match for him.  He knocked me down on the floor and stepped on my chest.  From there, I attempted to defend against his attempts to stab me using my sword to block his attack, but he was very strong, and could easily slice through my sword, cutting it into chunks.

As I lost my sword, my brother kept handing me more swords to defend myself with.  Occasionally, I would manage to break free from the ground and stand up, only to be quickly knocked down again whilst attempting to fight.  Eventually, on my last life (videogame logic), my brother suggested that I give up because I didn't stand a chance, and I decided to escape.  It took me a while before I was able to get up, but as soon as I did, I made a run for it.

The ninja master was too slow to follow us due to my super speed ability.  As I ran, I realised that I had ran back towards the white alien.  I had entered its field of vision and it suddenly became extremely aggressive, charging at my at very high speed.

I had no other option than to run; as I knew that the alien was far more dangerous than the ninja I had been fighting.  However, even with my extra speed, I was still unable to outrun the alien.  I attempted some skillful maneuvers such as jumping over a lake using small islands in the middle and dodging around obstacles such as trees, but the alien was still able to keep up by swimming.

I had in my mind the idea that there was a time limit; that I had a maximum of sixteen seconds before the creature would inevitably reach me and that there was nothing I could do to stop it.  I jumped over a fence into a wooded area after the lake I decided to give up.  I made a swift turn towards the monster and then ran to the side.  The monster ran straight past me and I suddenly realised that the monster had a very poor ability to turn, giving me a possible chance to escape by side-stepping it as it approached.

Even with this possibility, I didn't know where to run because there did not seem to be an end to the environment; it seemed that it looped and that I would always end up back in the same place if I traveled in any direction; that the whole world was only the park I was in.  Then I woke up.

----------


## MartinB

*Unrecorded (Lucid Dream): "Entering The Pipes"*

I only remember becoming lucid in a large room with a severely slanted floor.  The room was constructed entirely of solid metal tiles and pipes were sticking up out of the ground, some of which looked like those from the Mario games.

I attempted to make myself shrink because the pipes were too small for me to enter at my normal size.  I managed to do this successfully and then attempted to enter some pipes.  However, they didn't seem to lead anywhere.

I woke up around this point.


*Unrecorded (Lucid Dream): "Red Water"*

I was at my parents house in the large bedroom, with my brother and half-brother, and perhaps some others.  I went to the bathroom to wash my hands, and turned the tap on.

I washed my hands and then tried to turn the tap off.  The tap tightened as though it was off, but the water did not stop flowing.  I became worried that I had broke the tap, but then began to think that the failure might be due to me being in a dream.

I went into the the bedroom and asked if someone could help me stop the tap, but told them that it might be OK because I might be dreaming.  To test my theory, I decided to return to the bathroom and look at the water coming from the tap.  If it was blue instead of clear, I knew that I was dreaming.

I got to the bathroom and looked at the water.  The water was coloured bright red, and this immediately confirmed that I was dreaming.  However, I wasn't able to do anything much before I woke up.

----------


## MartinB

*11-05-08 - 08:23: "The Show Begins"*

With my parents and my landlady and landlord.  My parents had just arrived and were unpacking the car whilst I was sat in the garden.  The environment was quite different; the garden looked more natural than normal and the house was much smaller and located differently relative to the garden.

I remember talking to my parents as we walked around the garden.  We were talking about where we were planning on taking my landlord and landlady during the holiday, as I believed that we were actually in the UK where my parents live.

In an unrelated part of the dream, I found myself with my parents in a strange hybrid environment of a museum and a shopping center.  The layout of the environment was confusing and illogical, and there were many small cafes and restaurants.  Eventually, we reached an area where many people were sat on the floor, around where an entrance in the wall lead to a very large spinning blade making a loud noise, like that of a circular saw cutting through wood.

At first, I didn't want to walk past it because it looked extremely dangerous, but I realised that it was part of a show that was about to start.  I thought that it must be some kind of magic show.  We sat down at the far end of the area and waited for the show to start.  The show seemed to be set up in a rather inconvenient area; at the side of a long and fairly narrow corridor giving a poor viewing angle to the majority of people.

A woman stood nearby the blade who was clearly the performer of the show.  Due to the distance and angle of where I was sat relative to the blades, I couldn't really see what was happening, but it seemed as though the woman was climbing up something directly above the blades.  She then gave up and announced that she too scared to do it, although this seemed to be part of the act rather than a genuine statement.

The blades then stopped, and she began to walk away from the stage. As she tried to walk past the audience, some people stood up and took her hand and lead her back to the stage; it looked as though they were trying to encourage her, but she continued to walk away again each time.

The final time, she walked towards me. As she reached me, she faced away from me and bent down to say something to the person immediately in front of me.  She then turned around and gestured me to take her back up to the stage and I realised that it wasn't the people who were leading her back to the stage, but that she was _asking_ them to do it secretively as part of the act.  She grabbed hold of my hand and I walked her back over to the stage as the others had done.

As we got there, she lead me to a space very close to the right side of the stage where no-one was sat and sat me down there to watch the show.  The place was much better than where my parents were sat in at the distant opposite end of the corridor, apart from the corner of a restaurant that partially blocked my view of the stage.  The woman then went back to the stage.

Almost immediately, the shutters of the restaurant blocking my view opened, enabling me to see the entire stage.  A girl arrived and sat down next to me to watch the show.  We started talking about the show, though I do not remember anything specific that was said.

As we finished talking, all the lights went off and the area fell silent.  It seemed as though what had happened so far was only the prelude to the show and that the actual show was now about to begin.  Strange lights began to flash; some lights which did not appear real, as though they couldn't exist in reality.  A particularly strange gray light lit up the upwards steps in front of where I was sat, and I could see an emboss of something carved into the side of the steps, like an image of a political building or something important, with writing by it.  It appeared like a computer render rather than something real.

I looked up at the stage and saw where the blades had been that the stage scenery began to move and rotate to form a new stage.  As it moved, I could see other performers behind the scenes preparing for the show.  

Me and the girl looked at a map of a the shopping mall that we had showing the area we were sat in and the stage.  I woke up after this.

----------


## MartinB

*11-05-08 - 10:38: "Housemates"*

I awoke in a room very similar to my own, except one of my housemates from my final year of university were there.  On the wall to my left were strange fragments of a projected image.  I assumed that these were a natural part of the pattern of the wall and observed the screen-door effect in the fragments.

Another one of my housemates entered the room.  I began to wonder why the first guy was sleeping in the same room as me, but then realised that he had his own room, and must've entered my room whilst I was asleep.  I became somewhat annoyed at the idea of people coming into my room whilst I wanted to get more sleep.

The second guy began throwing darts at the first guy, but was narrowly missing.  It seemed as though he was missing deliberately; as though they were messing around.  It seemed quite dangerous to me; the darts were obviously very heavy, as I heard the thud of the impact when they stuck in the wall behind the guy.  The guy then turned to me and began throwing the darts at me.  I covered myself with the sheets on the bed and curled up because I didn't trust him.  His acts began to get more dangerous as he left the room and then ran back in with his eyes closed and threw a dart randomly, just missing the first guy.

I asked the first guy what he was doing in my room, because I wanted to get more sleep.  I then had a false awakening.

I was in another room, which I was sharing with my housemates, on the top bunk of some bunk beds.  The room was a hybrid bedroom and lounge, and all of my housemates were already awake and doing things in the room.  As I rolled over in bed, the metal railing at the side of the bed came off.  I got down from the bed.

I realised that I had a lot of dead skin on the bottom of my foot, and sat down on the floor to peal it off.  It came off in large chunks and I rolled it into a ball and threw it on the floor by the bed.  I then realised that my first housemate was doing the same thing.

My third housemate then seemed to become really excited because he'd got a tin of fudge jelly.  He wanted to share it with the second guy, but the tin was only small, and the first guy was annoyed because there was only enough for two.  The third guy opened the tin and put it out on plates on the floor by the bed, near where I had left the dead skin from my feet.  I took the dead skin, realising that there was loads of it and looked for a bin to throw it in.

I then decided to get back in bed.  As I climbed the ladder of the bunk bed, I realised that I had no memory of ever recently using a bunk bed, though I did not realise that I was dreaming.

As I climbed back in bed, I tried to reattach the blue metal railing of the bed.  I saw the four holes that the railing fit into and tried to press it into the holes, but realised that in order to fix it in properly, I would need a screwdriver.  I awoke after this.

----------


## MartinB

*12-05-08 - 09:03 (Lucid Dream): "A Crisp And Beautiful Scene"*

Awoke at my parents house in the large bedroom.  My brother was also sleeping in the other bed.  I found myself wrapped in the middle of many quilts and sheets, and began rolling and thrashing around trying to get out.  I didn't know exactly where I was and began to think that I might have rolled onto the landing or into the bathroom, and was worried about accidentally falling down the stairs.

Eventually, had another false awakening and found myself in the same place, thrashing around on the bed as I had been trying to escape from the sheets.  My brother was awake and seemed very annoyed because my thrashing around had woken him.

I got up and immediately realised that I was dreaming when I saw that the windows of the room were stained glass images of The Simpsons.  I apologized to my brother for waking him, and wandered around the room whilst wondered what to do in the dream.  The light from the windows slowly became brighter and the stained glass turned into normal windows.  At first, I wasn't really able to open my eyes properly, but as the scene brightened, I managed to get them open.

I decided to explore the world outside and grabbed my glasses so that I could see better.  I put on my glasses and opened the small window of the room.  I asked my brother if he was coming with me, but he didn't seem interested, so I said "see ya'" and then jumped from the window.

I landed in a hedge below.  I could feel the prickly branches and twigs of the the hedge in my bare feet, though it didn't really hurt.  I climbed down from the hedge and onto the street.  I wandered to the street leading to the town center and observed the scene.

The clarity of the image was stunningly crisp; the quality of the image seemed even sharper than that of reality; I was amazed at what I was seeing.  The sky was a fantastic dawn blend of red, orange and blue.  The street was wider than usual and a rectangular fountain lay in the middle of the road.  The whole area seemed spotlessly clean and glimmered in the early morning sunlight.  It almost seemed unnatural; as though it was a computer render rather than a real street.  As I contemplated the sheer strength of the image in the dream, I thought that it would be long before I would wake, but I woke suddenly almost immediately after this thought.

----------


## MartinB

*15-05-08 - 06:02 (Lucid Dream): "Pub Arcade Hybrid Complex"*

I wandered many pubs looking for a particular pub that I remember having visited in the past that contained an arcade room.  I remember making notes during this time.  One such pub looked very normal apart from a very small cubicle in the corner, no larger than a toilet cubicle that contained a fruit machine.  The machine had been bricked up behind a wall by mistake.  Whilst in the cubicle, another man came over and dragged me out because he wanted to use it for something.  As I was dragged out, I noticed another fruit machine by wall of the cubicle.

Eventually, I found the pub I was looking for and became lucid, and explored the pub that I believed to have an arcade room in it.  I passed through the main room of the pub, which looked fairly normal, and into a back room containing numerous arcade gaming machines and fruit machines, as well as some other kinds of machines that I did not recognise or examine.  Few people were there.

The room had doorways leading to stairways that lead to other rooms; it seemed to be some kind of large complex of rooms.  I explored several of the rooms, each containing various different kinds of arcades.  The earlier rooms seemed to contain relatively modern arcades, whilst the later ones seemed to contain very old arcade machines, and some contained only fruit / gambling machines.  I specifically remember seeing an Apline Racer machine and a snow boarding game next to it, and decided that I would play these two later.

Each room became progressively darker than the last.  As I reached the final room, filled with the earliest arcade machines, a pitch black dark corridor, constructed only of raw bricks, seemed to lead into another room, from which I could hear the loud sounds of building work being done such as drilling and sawing.  I decided not to go any further and decided instead to go back to play the arcades.

In the darkness, a friend from school walked behind me, leading the way because it had become too dark for me to see.  I remembered to try rubbing my hands to enhance the clarity of the dream, and my friend put his hands around me from behind on the back of my hands, rubbing my hands to help me further maintain and enhance the dream.

I eventually reached the entrance to the pub, which seemed to be in a strange shopping mall complex and decided to go back inside to play the arcades.  However, inside, no-one was there and all of the arcade machines were just wooden crates with question marks on them.  I asked my friend what was going on and he told me that it was getting late and everything was closed.  I was disappointed because I wanted to play the arcades.  I then had a false awakening.

I awoke at my parents house in the large bedroom.  I began to suffer sleep paralysis and became confused.  At first I was able to speak and called out for help, but the sleep paralysis fully engulfed me and I could do nothing but make zombie-like sounds.  I tried to thrash around to escape the sleep paralysiss.

My brother had woken up and I heard him complaining that I kept waking him up early in the morning.  I then had another false awakening and woke in the same place.  I apologized to my brother for waking him and tried to explain that I couldn't help it because I'd had sleep paralysis, and I became quite paranoid that me waking him up had become a regular thing that was making him go mental.

I got up and began walking to the bathroom, but then woke for real.

----------


## MartinB

*17-05-08 - 06:45 (Lucid Dream): "Flying Party"*

Lucid through-out.  In an electronics store, similar to Dixons or Currys.  I was looking at computer games.  It seemed as though I was in the past, because the products were very old, such as dedicated pong systems and extremely old consoles.  The products all had strange names; I remember in particular an Atari product that apparently had a reputation of being very poor; although it was somewhat innovative for its time.  It was a sports game that used a special motion based technique to play that the product marketing dubbed something like "Gyroscope Fusion".

At this point, time started moving forward very fast and the products in the store became modern.  As time moved forward, I observed how the names of the games changed; originally, the games had been named after the companies who had made them, but as time moved forward, the names changed such for the companies to distance themselves from the products because the products had reputations of being poor.

As time became the present, I saw a Wii demo system set-up past the end of the isle and saw many Wii games on the shelf where I was standing.  I recognised many of them, but realised that their names were different to their real names; it seemed as though the names were piss-takes of the actual games; for example, "Zelda: Twilight Princess" would be called "Generic Fantasy Sword Game".  I laughed at the funny names.

I wandered over to the Wii Fit demo and saw that it was called "Wii Gyroscope Fusion".  I then walked over to my brother near the store entrance and got him to look at the games as well.

Me: _"You know how all the games have jokey names...  Have you seen what Wii Fit is called?"_
Brother: _"No?"_
Me: _"Wii Gyroscope Fusion"_

We both laughed and continued looking at the games.

I then left the store and found myself in the shopping precinct of my parents hometown.  My body felt really tight, as though I was unable to move properly and I felt quite hot.  I realised that I was wearing my thick coat and decided to remove it.  I unbuttoned the coat and threw it away and immediately felt light, comfortable and completely free to move any way I wanted.

The shopping precinct was very busy; it seemed to have an almost party-like atmosphere, backed by a source of loud dance music that was coming from somewhere.

I jumped into the air to fly around for fun.  I looked down at the people below as I soared above the precinct, and felt the cool wind as I moved swiftly around.  The music changed during my flight to "Relax" by Frankie Goes To Hollywood; it was very loud and clear and sounded absolutely amazing; bold and significant.  I screamed "Whooooooo!  Wheeeeeeeee!" as the euphoric nature of the whole situation completely engulfed me.

Eventually, I noticed a girl with her mother nearby the market.  The girl had fallen into an uncovered grate and was hanging on, trying to climb out.  I swooped down towards her and grabbed her hand and pulled her out.  I took her by both hands and flew into the air.

The music changed again; this time to an amazing melodic and upbeat techno dance track that I did not recognize.  The music was sheer brilliance and awesomeness.

As I landed and put the girl down on the ground, she didn't seem impressed with me flying her around; it seemed as though she didn't trust me.

Me: _"Do you wanna fly around some more?_
Her: _"Wha...?  What do you mean?_
Me: _"I'm dreaming; we can fly!_
Her: _"... OK"_

She seemed a little uncertain.

Me: _"Are you sure you want to do it?"_
Her: _"Yeah, let's fly around; I can have a look at the gardens_

I wasn't planning on going anywhere other than flying around the shopping center, but agreed with her.  We held hands and I tried to take off.  Flying was rather difficult with the girl and I was unable to get very far off the ground, because it seemed that she was resisting my efforts to fly.  I woke up after a few attempts.

----------


## MartinB

*19-05-08 - 07:45: "Stop The Bomb"*

My memory of this dream is vague.  In some kind of large private lounge; appeared to be of someones house.  I was with a woman; someone I knew from real life, but cannot remember who it was.  She was small and was wearing only her underwear and quickly indicated that she wanted to have sex with me.  Given that she was someone I knew from real life, this was completely out of character for her and surprised me, though she seemed entirely genuine.

I duly obliged and we were rolling around on the floor hugging and kissing passionately.  After a couple minutes of foreplay and talking, she...

A section of this dream is private

Later, I found myself in a very crowded city center.  I seemed to be in some kind of movie, and already knew the future events.  I was apparently supposed to go into the main market square and do something with a bomb.  The bomb was supposed to explode in the crowded shopping center and kill hundreds of people; I believe I was supposed to prevent it.

I arrived at the market, but wasn't exactly sure what I was supposed to be doing.  I knew exactly when the bomb was supposed to detonate; I had around only twenty seconds left.  I decided that there was nothing I could do and decided instead to get out of the area.  The market had changed into some kind of cramped hardware store; I was snaking my way between the randomly arranged isles to the far corner of the very large store.

At the supposed time of detonation, nothing happened.  I thought that something I had done without realising may have delayed or stopped the bomb.  I cautiously made my way towards the center of the store again.

I then found myself in a library; I recognised the layout (seen in another dream).  The library appeared to be closed because no-one was there.  It was a small library with the counter in the center and a 'U' shaped path around the counter to access the books.  It was very clean.  I woke up after this.

----------


## MartinB

*23-05-08 - 05:22: "Collapsing Countryside"*

On holiday in an unfamiliar location.  Believed that I was staying at a bed and breakfast, in a sparse country-side location.  The only thing I remember is travelling on my bike between the shops to the north and the place where I was staying to the east.

The route lead along a field of long grass.  The trail was nothing more than a grassy and muddy path, though it was quite wide.  Other people were also cycling along the path; mostly old people and couples.

I reached a section of the path that was blocked by a road barrier.  It seemed as though work was being done and I was unable to go any further.  In order to get by, I had to take a detour through the field to get around the work area.  A temporary path lead off to the right, and then turned left again after only about 20 metres.

Before I really knew what was happening, I realised that the ground was made of sand and was becoming increasingly difficult to cycle on.  The sand was also becoming piled higher and higher.  The piles of sand were formed almost vertically in a way that would defy gravity in real life, and much of the piles were higher than me.

I tried to cycle between the gaps in the piles of sand and get over the smaller parts, but couldn't manage it and decided to walk instead.  As I walked, the precarious sand structures began to give way.  At first, the sand began to fall, but then the ground itself started to fall as well.  I then realised that the sand and the field were actually an artificial structure suspended a few metres above the real ground, which was made entire of dry rock.  In fact, the sand and the field ended only a few metres from where I had fallen.

To my left I could see straight cliffs.  Around me were a few other people who had also been walking in the area.  An old man in front of me joked about us falling twenty feet.  As I looked at the cliffs, I thought about how I should bring my camera to this place to take some photos before the end of the holiday.  It was beginning to get dark as it was evening and I was unsure whether I should return later the same day with my camera or wait until the next day.  Then I woke up.


*23-05-08 - 05:22: "Real Wii Bowling"*

In a large rectangular night-club like environment at the far end.  The room was dimly lit, mostly in blue.  The room was split into two sections; a top half and a bottom half.  An escalator lead provided access between the two sections at the end of the room where I was; the wall to the left as going down and the rest of the club to the right.  I didn't examine how this affected the rest of the club, but it seemed that everyone between the two sections were on large square platforms at various heights.

In contrast to the rest of the crowded room, the whole area at the end of the club around the escalator was empty apart from me and a few friends from school and university.  At the bottom of the escalator was a simple Wii set-up and attached to a fairly standard plasma TV running Wii Sports bowling.  In front of this set-up were ten bowling pins.

A friend set-up the game for us.  He set-up four players and I remembered that it wasn't possible to play with more than four.  He then set the number of frames to play to five to make the game shorter, even though this isn't possible on the real thing, and then began to play.

We were at the top of the escalator.  My friend ran forward and through the controller (I'm unsure if it was actually a Wii remote or a small white bowling ball) down the escalator at the pins.  When the pins fell, the game somehow detected which pins had been hit.

This intrigued me.  I began to wonder what kind of technology the game must be using to detect which pins were hit, and started contemplating the possibilities.  I was reminded of how impressed I was when I played Wii Sports for the first time.  I contemplated the possibility that the pins were a special accessory to the game that could detect when they had fallen, but this seemed prohibitively expensive, and thought that the game must use some special electronics to detect it.  I wondered about how I had bothered to play the game so much in the past, considering that the game required the player to manually set-up the pins for each frame.

I continued to watch as my friends played, though I never actually played myself.  It seemed a little dangerous to be throwing objects in a night-club.

I then realised that I wasn't wearing any socks and remembered that I'd left them on the floor at the bottom of the club nearby the Wii.  I went down the escalator to find them.  When I reached the bottom, I found a number of other items on the floor; mostly bras and knickers.  As I looked through the items for my socks, a late-teen-early-twenties girl interrupted me angrily asking me what I was doing with something of hers.

I tried to explain to her that I was just looking for my socks, but she didn't seem to believe me.  I then found my socks and put them on, which seemed to convince her that I really was looking for my socks.  She apologized and then went back into the crowd.  I went back up the escalator to my friends and continued watching them play before I woke up.

----------


## MartinB

*24-05-08 - 08:51: "Mario Kart Wii Final Challenge"*

Playing Mario Kart Wii; I had just beaten the game in every way imaginable; got three stars on every cup, beat all of the staff ghost times, etc.  I do not remember where I was originally, but the environment changed to that of my parents living room; the game was being projected onto the wall above the fireplace.

After the ending had shown, the game was said indicated that there was a final special challenge for players who had got this far.  A difference in the game from reality meant that I had lives, and I only had one life remaining and did not feel confident about completing the final challenge.

Before I could take the challenge, I was required to enter a twelve digit code (like a friend code) from the game.  I had the number written down and entered it, but the game did not accept the number and I lost my last life as a result, ending the game before I could even attempt the challenge.  I thought that I must've entered the number incorrectly, and was disappointed that I hadn't been able to see the final challenge.

I had a false awakening into a small unfamiliar bedroom; wall on my right and door to my left, with a number of small triangular shelves in the corner to my right.  The room had many other items in it that I do not remember.

I had a memory of having fallen asleep in the room earlier and knew that I was in some kind of large complex of student apartments linked by networks of corridors.  I had wandered randomly to an apartment that I believed to be empty so that I could sleep, however, examination of surrounding objects such as photos, spectacles and other personal items indicated that someone else did actually live there, and I decided that I should leave as quickly as possible.

I gathered a number of items that I had brought into the room including my underwear, leather jacket, glasses, around three identical watch that resembled my old watch and something else that I do not remember.  I was confident that I had everything and left through the door.

In the next room, there was a door to my left that lead towards the exit of the apartment and a door to my right that seemed to lead to a bathroom.  The room seemed to be some kind of small square lounge, though there were only a large wall cabinet filling the entire far wall, on which stood many items including more photos in frames and other items that I do not remember.  The room did not exactly seem tidy, as it had many items and pieces of furniture placed seemingly at random.  I left the room through the door on the left.

The next room was also small and square, but was bland and undecorated.  A solid banister split the room through the middle with an opening to walk through, through which lay the exit door of the apartment.  I suddenly noticed the door opening and became very concerned that someone was going to find me in their apartment.  I hid behind the banister on the right side of the room, but then saw that it was my mother and my landlady.

I was still somewhat worried about them finding me there; I assumed that my landlady was running the huge apartment complex and decided that they were going to find me anyway, so I stood to reveal myself whilst shouting "Rah!" as a joke to surprise them.

They didn't react to my joke and just confirmed that they had been looking for me.  We left the apartment into the maze of corridors.

I feel a lot of events have been forgotten from this dream.


*24-05-08 - 10:26: "Escape The Dungeon"*

With my brother and his girlfriend in what seemed to be some kind of fantasy game, similar to the Zelda series.  We were in a dungeon (in the Zelda sense of the word, not the literal sense).  The dungeon had numerous rooms of vastly differing themes.  We had already made it quite far, but seemed to be trapped because several paths had been blocked by cave-ins and other events.

My brother and his girlfriend were both annoyed by the situation and my brother refused to co-operate any further.  At around this point, in a stoney square castle-like room, I noticed some loose stones in the floor.  As I moved them around, the stones gave way to form a whole leading to another room underneath.  I was excited at finding another route, but when I entered the room below, I realised that the room had already been accessible to us without the new hole, via a similar hole in the next room that my brothers girlfriend was going through at the same time.

A then remembered a section of the dungeon that resembled a forest-like environment shaped into several rooms that we had not properly explored yet.  I thought that I had attempted to explore it before with my brothers girlfriend, but hadn't been completely successful due to her inexperience with the game, as she had kept falling in the water.  Each room of the forest-like area consisted of mostly water on the ground, with small stepping stones along the center of the room which we had to use to navigate through each room.

There were also enemies in the unexplored sections that we had not killed yet.  We decided to try to explore the forest again whilst my brother looked around somewhere else.  The first room was an 'L' shaped corridor leading in from the right-most part of the 'L', and ending at the top.  As I got around half-way through the room, I turned to see where my brothers girlfriend was and realise that she was no longer there.  I went back to the castle area and found her at the entrance to the forest; she wanted to go a different route through a denser and darker part of the forest where there was no water.  This seemed easier for her, so we went.

After navigating a few very dark rooms through the forest, we arrived at a sandy temple themed series of rooms.  I don't remember much of these as I woke up at around this point.

----------


## MartinB

*25-05-08 - 10:23 (Lucid Dream): "Secret Words Experiment"*

Lucid through-out, with my brother who was also lucid in a game that strongly resembled the Mega Drive game "Toejam & Earl".  We were carrying a number of unknown items each and had to use lifts to access higher levels of the game.

Early in the dream, I remember seeing a fairground ride consisting of three circular platforms rotating around a larger circle.  Each platform rotated independently of the others and could also move up and down independently.  At first, I assumed it was a ride for small children, but it did seem quite fast and intense.

My brother had moved ahead whilst I was watching the ride and had taken the lift up to the next level.  The lifts were rather cramped and I found it somewhat difficult to fit all of my items and myself into the lift.  I arrived at the next level, where my brother was waiting for me just outside the lift.

We were at level ~4.  There were lakes, trees and holes around.  We headed towards the next lift whilst talking.  The next lift was not far; but was smaller than the first.  My brother decided that it would be a good idea to send the items up in the lift first and then have us go separately, however, it seemed that the lift would only activate when a living being entered, so the lift would not move with the items in it.

My brother went first and I followed in the next lift.  We arrived at an area surrounded by water, with land mostly leading to the east.  At this point, we had the idea that we were looking for a queen on each level who we had to kill.  We wandered towards a vertical cliff wall, which curved around to the north.  Part-way around the cliff was a bench, and we sat down to analyze our surroundings and figure out where to go next.

The area strongly resembled that of a artificial park, with meshes of paths leading between trees and lakes.  The cliff wall lead north to a cliff edge with a white railing around it, over which we could see the ocean.  Many people were walking around by the cliff edge; they looked as though they were on holiday.

Me: _"We should probably cut across the park to the north-east."_
Brother: _"Why?  Don't you think we should keep following the cliff wall?"_
Me: _"Well, it looks as though there isn't anything interesting and we'll just be taking a longer route"_
Brother: _"Well, we might as well check it out anyway.  It's not much longer, and there could be something behind the cliff wall."_
Me: _"OK then"_

After a few minutes, we got up and continued following the cliff wall.

Me: _"Hey!  Don't forget to rub your hands together so the dream lasts longer"_
Brother: _"Oh yeah"_

We both rubbed our hands together.

Me: _"Focus on the feeling of it; it should enhance the clarity and stability of the dream"_
Brother: _"Yeah, it does seem to help"_

As we reached the railing, we noticed that the land did indeed lead to a westward section behind the cliff wall.  Many people were walking around; it appeared to be some kind of peer and there was a castle at the end.  We began to walk towards the castle.

Me: _"I can't believe that we just sat down and chilled out for five minutes in a lucid dream!"_

We both laugh.

Brother: _"Yeah, it's pretty cool dream"_
Me: _"Hey!  I've got an idea!  Starbucks!  Remember that word!"_
Brother: _"What?"_
Me: _"When we wake up, tell just say Starbucks so we can prove we were in the same dream!"_
Brother: _"OK"_
Me: _"And you have to give me a word"_
Brother: _"OK... 50 Cent...  We were talking about him earlier"_
Me: _"OK cool, I'll remember that.  Make sure you don't forget Starbucks OK?"_

At this time, I thought that we were staying at my parents house and were sleeping in the same room.  I thought that my real self might be speaking out loud in my sleep and that he might hear what I was saying from in his sleep, and that he might pick up and remember the word this way.  Likewise, I thought he might also be doing the same thing in his sleep.

Brother: _"Hey, look!  A ride!  We should go on it!"_

What had previously been the castle now appeared to be another fairground ride.  A metal platform entrance on the left lead to the ride station, which looked very similar to a rollercoaster station, except it clearly wasn't a rollercoaster because there were no tracks.  I assumed the ride was the type that rotates high into the air, despite the roof on the station.

Me: _"Yeah, OK, let's go!"_

We boarded the ride via the metal platform.  There were other people rushing to get onto the ride; a young girl pushed in front of me, between me and my brother.  My brother got on the ride near the front and the girl went towards the back.  I followed my brother.  Each row of the ride was four seats wide; my brother was sat in the third seat along and another guy was sat in the second.  I went past both of them and sat next to my brother on the end seat.

We pulled the heavy harnass down over our shoulders; it felt just like being on a real ride.  After a very short time, an announcer shouted something generic about the ride starting up, such as _"Are you all ready to go!?"_, and the ride began to move.

As I'd expected, the ride did rotate; it was somewhat similar to a pirate ship, but had more freedom of movement after exiting the station at each end.  It could rotate freely.  I noticed when we went high that the ride was stretched out on a long straight mechanical arm; it seemed to be longer than was physically possible in real life.

Me: _"I think this ride is running on dream mechanics!"_
Brother: _"What do you mean?"_
Me: _"It can do things that aren't physically possible in real life"_
Brother: _"Oh cool!"_

We continued riding for a short time; the ride swung about, rotated and went high above the station.  We could see the roof as we faced down from high above.  After some time on the ride, I woke up.

----------


## MartinB

*25-05-08 - 00:25 (Lucid Dream): "Fumbling In The Dark"*

I awoke in darkness.  I fumbled around at walls and objects for a minute or two before realising that I was dreaming.  Realising this, I became calm and focused on analyzing my environment to see where I was.  At first, I thought I might be walking around in reality too, but remembering how many times I had been fooled before by this thought, I dismissed this idea.  I quickly found that I was in the large bedroom at my parents house and wandered over to the light switch.

I pressed the light switch and the light flickered for a few seconds before illuminating the room as normal.  The room was laid out as it had been some years before, with my bed in the corner of the room.

The rest of this dream is private

----------


## MartinB

*27-05-08 - 04:50: "G-Loc Arcade"*

In a well-lit large amusement arcade with my parents, brother and uncle.  The machines seems to vary widely with age, though most of them seemed to be quite old.  I cannot remember any of the machines specifically, except for two flight simulators; After Burner and G-Loc with moving seat (not the R-360 edition) and an extremely old mechanical machine that I thought recognised; having thought I'd played it before with my uncle, though it had moved since then.

After wandering around for a short time, I decided to play the G-Loc machine, and put some coins in.  The machine was placed by the wall and was somewhat different to the real thing; it wasn't enclosed and the seat moved much more liberally than the real thing; often moving in ways that would be physically impossible or dangerous in real life, such as stretching backwards and sideways across the room.

Before starting the game, I had to enter my name.  A grid of white characters were displayed on a blue background, many of which were repeated several times.  In order to select a character, I had to manually tilt the seat of the machine forwards, backwards, left and right to move the cursor.  It was extremely difficult to accurately position the cursor over each letter and my time run out before I could fully enter my name, so I ended up only with "Marti" and a large five-pointed star character on the end.

Two young guys were standing nearby; they both moved out of the way when the G-Loc machine began moving by itself.  During play, I had to maintain a tight grip with my feet and hands to prevent myself sliding off the machine backwards as it tilted to angles of around 60 degrees.  People stood around watching as I played, and I felt as though I was giving them a demo of the game and my playing skill.

During play, the game itself was very different to G-Loc; it seemed to resemble something like StarWing on the SNES, using polygon rasterised using strange effects, but with a free-roaming gameplay and a much greater sense of depth.  The environment was made of large structures and towers and there was a distinct sense of a mission to be accomplished in the game; it also had striking similarities with "Dream 300 (Star Wing At The Airport)".  There was also a sense of linearity to the game, as though I was following a set of fixed sub-missions, each continuing from the last.  The overall objective of the game seemed to be to find a cure for cancer.

I finished the game, I believe due to the time limit, and saw that my score was reasonably good, but not staggeringly impressive.  I was a little disappointed because I wanted to show off to my family and the other people who were watching me play.  I started to wonder what they would think of the bizarre story-line to the game, because I thought that I had totally forgotten it since last time I played the game.

When I finished, a dream mutation occurred and I found myself in the Blood Mapedit utility viewing the environment of the game I had just been playing in 3D mode.  I was showing my half-brother the map, which had mostly been destroyed during my playing of the game, leaving not very much to see.  I pressed the undo keys repeatedly to try to restore the map to its original state so that my half brother could try playing it, but it didn't seem to work.  My half-brother suggested checking the 2D map overview mode to see if it had worked, because we couldn't see enough in the 3D mode.  I switched to the 2D mode and immediately saw that the map had been restored correctly.

The 2D map shown didn't actually bear any resemblance to the environment from the G-Loc arcade game I had been playing earlier, though I didn't realise this until I woke up.


*27-05-08 - 06:29: "Long Narrow Bridge"*

Similarities to previous dream; with my parents, brother and uncle, and I was using something strongly resembling the Blood Mapedit tool to recreate environments for a bomb-jack game that we were playing.  We seemed to be immersed within the game environment; I was playing the main character of the game whilst my family were playing the enemies.  My family had not played the game before and therefore didn't seem to know what they were doing.  I decided that we should play it co-operatively instead.

After exiting the game and attempting to load it again, I realised that I had forgotten to save my maps and they had been lost.  I quickly tried to recreate one of them so that we could play it, but couldn't remember enough detail to do it and decided instead to make another original map.  After a short time, a dream mutation occurred and I was showing my family another entirely different game.

We were in some kind of castle; the sky was dark gray with clouds.  A courtyard lay ahead whilst the main gates of the castle lay behind us, across a much larger but plainer looking courtyard.  The courtyard in front consisted of a number of strange paths that lead to various items.  Hazards were present to prevent players from straying away from the paths and a number of hazards were also provided for challenge, such as streams of lava running across paths that started and stopped at regular intervals.  Other people were dotted around randomly who seemed to be other players of the game.

I followed one of the paths carefully to show my family what to do.  The aim of the game was to find three items scattered around the castle by negotiating various obstacles (such as this courtyard) around the castle.  I was confident about the game, believing that I'd already completed it several days earlier, and reached the end of the path with relative ease.  Two items lay at the end; a lava-powered mini-volcano device that could be used to jump high in the air and a teleporter device.  I attempted to use the teleporter, but it seemed only to lead to a section of the path I'd just been on.  I then attempted to use the mini-volcano, but it didn't seem useful.

I decided that there must be a puzzle that I'd forgotten to solve and returned to my family.  We decided to take a different route.  The route lead us up a tower and along a series of obstacles.  One of the first obstacles was simply to navigate a path of railings, like a theme-park ride queue.  On the way, I remember being with my auntie and seeing my cousin (who is her son) coming the other way.  I shouted out to my cousin that his mum was here, but he didn't seem interested in talking to her.

As we progressed further, I began to realise that I had underestimated the difficulty and length of the game with regard to the obstacles.

A particularly difficult obstacle involved a very narrow bridge hanging loosely between two distant towers.  The bridge was far too unstable to stand on, so we all sat on the bridge with legs hanging off either side and shuffled forward slowly.

As I shuffled forward, I realised that a friend of mine was following immediately behind me between me and my family.  He started messing around, jabbing me to try and make me fall off.  I wasn't in the mood for fooling around because I wanted to show my family the game properly, so I turned and pushed him off the bridge, narrowly avoiding falling myself in the process.

The bridge grew narrower as we got closer to the tower.  About half way across the bridge, two guys approached coming the other way, also shuffling along.  It seemed that there was no way we could possibly pass each other, but as the first guy got close, he leaned forward and tied a knot in the bridge, as though it was made of elastic.  He then used this somehow to swing the bridge in a way that the section he was one was swung around me and ended behind me.  The sudden movement caused by the swinging nearly caused me to fall, and I hung upside down by my legs before managing to climb upright again.  The second guy swung past as the first had done.  I thought that they must be very professional players to know such a trick.

I further contemplated how extremely difficult the bridge was to cross, how I could've forgotten about it and whether my family would be able to make it to the end without falling off.

Eventually we reached tower and found a system of pulleys moving three ledges around that we had to hang on to in order to get higher up in the castle.  After hanging for a while, the dream ended.

----------


## Exhalent

Do you mind if I comment? 
 I did not read ALL of your dreams but the dreams that I read are very similar to my dreams. By the way, you have good recall.
  Keep up the good work,
                          Exhalent

----------


## MartinB

Thanks, comments are always appreciated.  :smiley: 


*28-05-08 - 05:45: "Psychedelic Sleep"*

Awoke at my parents house in the large bedroom to the sound of music and a view of coloured patterns covering the opposite wall.  It seemed to be very late at night; around 01:00.  My brother was also in his bed, and was awake.  The room was entirely normal except there were no windows at the opposite side of the room; just a long wall instead across the entirety of which were animated images of abstract patterns and strange fractals.  The patterns seemed to be some kind of music visualizer.  I can't remember what music was playing, but it sounded like C64 remix tracks.

I thought that me and my brother had been tripping and we'd fallen asleep during the trip without turning off the music, and had only awoke now.  There was a distinct feeling of mushroomy comfort as I lay in my bed.

I decided that I needed to go to the toilet and got up to walk to the bathroom.  The bathroom light was on, but there were a number of strange objects around the sink; a large pile of old magazines and some food items.  There was an open packet containing slices of meat on the sink next to the toilet, and for reasons that I don't remember, I decided that I should piss into the packet of meat instead of the toilet.  After this, I threw the meat in the bin because I didn't want anyone to eat it by mistake.

I went back to my room and talked with my brother for a few minutes.  My brother had put on some different music; it was something more normal and grounding, though I don't remember what.  After a minute or two, I realised that I needed to use the toilet again.  I got up and went to the bathroom.  This time, bathroom was clean and I thought that my parents must have cleaned it between now and my last visit.  There were no magazines or food items, but the sink was covered with a large map or atlas and seemed to be unusable as a sink.

I returned to the large bedroom once again and me and my brother decided to put Royksopp on.  The visualizations across on the far wall looked amazing; in shades of neon fractals.  They seemed to have more depth and intricacy than anything generated by a computer in real-life, and seemed to animate progressively towards something increasingly profound.  I thought I'd seen it before but that my brother had not, and we decided to watch just a few more before switching the music off.

----------


## MartinB

*29-05-08 - 07:12: "Seductive Teacher"*

In an unfamiliar apartment, though I believed it was my own.  I left the apartment to visit some people I knew at another apartment nearby (no-one from real life).

On arrival, I discovered a large square lounge area with three or four doors around the edge leading to the bedrooms of the various occupants who were sharing the flat.  They were all male students, except for the occupant of the room to my left, who was a female teacher who appeared to be in her early-to-mid thirties.  Her personality reminded me slightly of Edna Krabapple from the Simpsons TV show.

I can't remember exactly what happened, but the teacher took me into her room.  It was a fairly standard bedroom with enough room for a double bed against the far wall with a little space around it.  I wasn't expecting anything to happen between us; she hadn't even closed the door properly.  For a few minutes, we were only talking and then she began trying to seduce me.  Before I knew it, we were kissing passionately on the bed, rolling around and then rolling on the floor by the right side of the bed.  I remember specifically that she pushed her body hard against me as we kissed, cornering me on the floor.

As I realised things were going to go much further, I suggested that we should close the door properly so that the guys in the apartment wouldn't hear us or walk in on us, but she said that it was better to leave it because they would suspect something if the door was closed.

She then began undressing and lay on the floor at the opposite side of the bed.  She lured me over.  As I walked over to her, she pulled her underwear off and told me in a provocatively seductive voice that I should know what to do.  I lay down with my head between her legs and began giving her oral sex, to which she didn't respond much at first, but became increasingly responsive as I continued.  This continued for two or three minutes, before I woke up.

I remember noticing at some point a diary in her room that appeared to have details and pictures of many other guys that she'd had relationships with, and that each relationship had only lasted between one and three days.

----------


## MartinB

*01-06-08 - 08:49 (Lucid Dream): "Dream Character Replacement"*

I was messing around with my computer because the fans in it seemed very loud.  I tried to open the case and noticed a lot of very warm air coming from inside.  As I got the case open, I saw lots of bright orange-yellow lava flowing around inside the case.  It took me by surprise, but I thought that this must be how a computer looks inside when it gets hot.

My mum then started looking at it.  She put her hand inside the case and started moving around a strip of flowing lava.  I was a little worried, but then I realised that it was an IDE cable and that I could see the lava flowing inside the cable; the lava represented the heat running through it.  My computer was still running and the severity of the situation took hold, as I realised that a computer shouldn't get this hot during normal operation.  I vowed not to build my own computer in the future to avoid such problems, and shut down my computer.

Later during the dream, I remember lying in my bed at my parents house with my face in the pillow.  I was talking to a friend on the phone because I wanted to buy a new computer, except that I didn't actually have a phone with me, yet I could hear my friend and he could hear me.  I was asking him for advice about alternative OS's and computers, particularly RiscOS.

He started telling me about it, but my mum interrupted by shouting me from downstairs.  I shouted to her that I was on the phone, but she didn't seem to hear me.  He continued to tell me about RiscOS, which sounded like a very compelling system in my dream.

I the had a false awakening at my house.  I could recall having had a false awakening there already.  I got up and went onto the landing; things were different to reality.

Where the kitchen usually is was a large dimly lit dining room with a table in the middle.  The bathroom was also different, although I can't remember specific details.  The spare bedroom was the room of my housemate who lives downstairs in reality.

I became aware I was dreaming through means that I don't recall.  As I became lucid, I ran into the kitchen and across the table, after which my landlady came upstairs.  She was stood on the landing and I invited her into the room, but she didn't seem to respond to me.

After this, my housemate came out from the spare room.  I tried to also invite my housemate into my room, but she also seemed unresponsive, just like my landlady.

Then another woman came upstairs whom I didn't know.  She came into my room and approached me quickly.  I don't remember what she looked like, but that we engaged in strange sexual acts for some time.  She sat on my face and we ended up in some odd unrealistic positions; curled and cuddled up into some sort of impossible human ball, rolling around with each other on the floor.

At some point, I noticed that the woman had changed into a man him, whilst I was behind.  I immediately backed away from him.  He didn't seem to know what was happening, as though he was a totally different person from the woman who I was with a moment ago and responded to the situation by asking me _"What the fuck is going on?"_.  He was evidently very annoyed with me, and a friend of his entered the room to support him.  He continued to question me; _"What the fuck are you doing man?"_, as though I had deliberately raped him or something.

I started to contemplate the idea that he was a real person who had just begun dreaming and had taken the place of the fake woman dream character whilst we were having sex.  I tried to explain that it wasn't my fault that he had entered the dream in that way.  I naturally assumed that he also knew the dreaming context, but on retrospect, he acted as though he didn't.  We continued to argue about it; I remained fairly calm, knowing that I was dreaming, but the man was very pissed because he didn't seem to know what had happened.

Meanwhile, the environment had changed around me whilst we were arguing.  The door to my room now lead down a long, dark orange corridor.  The two men began to leave down the corridor, but after several steps, they began running back towards me.  They were clearly still pissed with me and began trying to start a fight.

I told them to piss off and began making throwing motions at them, attempting to create lightning bolts from my hands.  I had moderate success with doing this; my left hand seemed more effective than my right, but the lightning bolts seemed fairly week.  Regardless of this, one of the two men began freaking out at my unusual powers and quickly fled the scene.  I shouted angrily after him.

The other man was still stood by the corridor and I tried to throw more lightning bolts at him, but they seemed to be ineffective at close range.  He seemed a little calmer and I tried to apologise to him and explain the situation again, after which he seemed to calm down completely.

Meanwhile, further changes to the environment had caused it to turn into some kind of off-licence.  The shop was selling various types of drinking glasses and I was looking for a particular small glass, with an ice-frosting effect on it.  I found the glass and then began talking to the shop owner.

I asked him if the shop sold the same glasses in real life, because I believed that the shop I was in was one that I knew from reality.  I didn't really expect him to know the answer to this, but he told me that he thought they do sell them.

I continued looking around the shop, noticing all kinds of large glass jugs with logos for liquors and spirits on them.  One in particular was a Jack Daniel's Whisky jug and I laughed at it, wondering who would need a huge jug for drinking Jack Daniels (or other spirits for that matter).

I was about to buy three glass, a pint glass, the ice-frosted glass and another glass which I was still looking for, but then I woke up.

----------


## MartinB

*05-06-08 - 07:27: "Forgot My PE Stuff"*

Involved in some kind of real-life Doom game.  All of the players (including myself) were carrying various electronic devices such as DAP's, cameras, etc. and we were trying to break the belongings of the other players.  I became concerned that my DAP had been broken by someone, particularly because I consider it a special one that would be difficult to replace compared to the cheap and generic DAP's that the other players had.  Besides this concern, I remember finding the Doom game quite enjoyable.

Later, I was at a school in a changing room preparing for a PE lesson.  I had left my glasses somewhere and I was concerned that I couldn't partake in the lesson without them.  The PE teacher was very small, but had an assistant who was very similar to a teacher I had at school in reality.  He was evidently pissed off at me because he thought that I was making excuses to get out of the lesson, but I knew that it was a genuine mistake.

I wanted to convince him that I genuinely had forgot my glasses and did want to participate in the lesson by asking them if there was any other way I could do the lesson.  He started asking me to swear and promise that I really wanted to do the lesson, so I looked him straight in the eyes and told him that I really wanted to do PE.  He had three eyes; the standard two a little further apart than normal and a third eye in the middle, but I did not think of this as unusual.

He left to find some way that I could do PE, whilst I went to look for my glasses.  When I got back, he told me that he had found something for me to change into so that I could do the PE lesson.  He gave me a strange item; it was made of black strings with large beads / balls across it.  For a moment, I tried to figure out what it was before realising it was some kind of strange bra, and that he was trying to embarass me as punishment for not bringing my PE kit.

I told him that I that I wouldn't wear it and gave it back to him.  He left to the lesson with one of my immature friends from school, who seemed to be greatly amused by the whole situation.  Then I woke up.

----------


## MartinB

*08-06-08 - 08:48: "Japan Declares War"*

At my house, about to leave for work or school.  I had my backpack on and looked out the window, where I saw a number of fire engines on the street outside.  This made me nervous that the house may be in danger of fire, so I decided to take my six hard drives with me too, packing three into my backpack and the remaining three into a carrier bag.

I went downstairs, where I found the burnt remains of ground floor of the house.  There was no fire, only rubble and firemen who were telling me to evacuate.  The layout of the downstairs was entirely different to reality.

I walked out onto the street and saw flames coming from most of the houses and buildings, and there were bicycles on fire across the road.  This clearly was not an isolated incident, but a more large scale disaster.

Someone I don't know spoke to me, telling me that there were more coming.  _"More what?"_.  I looked to my right down the street and saw dozens of small planes in the dark red, cloudy morning sky.  The planes were dropping small bombs as they flew over.  _"What the fuck?"_ was my natural reaction; the whole area had turned into a war zone.

I asked the person nearby who it was, and he told me that it was Japan.  My initial reaction was surprise, but as I thought about it, I realised that I should've seen it coming.  In my mind during the dream, there was some reason for Japan to declare war on us; something I had heard about on the news the previous day but had dismissed without really thinking about it.  I was very worried because I was sure that Japan were much stronger than us.

My landlady was there, telling me that she had been awake all night.  I was worried about how I would get back to the UK to see my parents, and then woke up shortly after this.

----------


## MartinB

*22-07-08 - 04:30: "Mario Kart Wii - Rainbow Valley"*

Playing a track on Mario Kart Wii that doesn't exist in reality.  The track was a cross between Ghost Valley and Rainbow Road.  The track was suspended in black space, had no barriers, was mostly flat and made up entirely of rotting planks with lots of holes in random places.  Many of the planks were uneven, causing bumps and small ramps.  The track was extremely long and lots of mushrooms were placed around it.

I was racing against my mum and was ahead for most of the first lap.  Just as I approached the finish line, my mum overtook me and won the race, which caught me by surprise as we had only done one lap instead of the usual three.  I tried to figure out what had happened, but then woke up.

----------


## MartinB

*22-07-08 - 06:00: "Dangerous Cave"*

With my brother and his girlfriend in a cave.  We were exploring the cave, but it seemed rather dangerous to me due to unpredictable flooded areas.  Despite this, my brother was telling me how he could explore the cave on his own once he had some experience and swim through the underwater sections, but I didn't like the idea of him doing this because I thought it was so dangerous.

I then started to lose my ability to talk.  I began to panic and attempted to explain the situation to my brother and his girlfriend, but my words were almost unrecognisable.  Then I woke up.

----------


## MartinB

*22-07-08 - 07:30: "Demon Invasion"*

In my parents hometown with my brother and some friends.  We were walking around a residential area and decided to sit in front of a large detached house up the driveway.  My friends and brother were smoking weed and talking.  I could see a woman and her child through the window of the house and realised that none of us knew who's house it was, which made me nervous about us sitting on the driveway there.

Out of fear of complaints from the resident of the house, I decided to leave them and go back to my parents house.  I walked along the curved streets, unable to properly remember the way I had came.  The sky began to cloud over making the area darker.  A helicopter flew above from behind me and I suddenly realised how eerily quiet everything was.  It seemed as though there was absolutely no sign of life around me at all.

Then I began to hear a sound coming from the far distance.  It was a long howling, moaning sound that echoed from afar, sounding like a large growling demon war cry.  I first contemplated that I was hallucinating, but the sound was just too real.  The sound was incredibly freaky; I became a little nervous that demons had invaded Earth and were sweeping through the land, although I didn't take this idea completely seriously.  I woke up after a short time.

After waking up, I realised that the sound I was hearing was "Deimos Anomaly" from the Playstation version of Doom soundtrack (it wasn't playing in reality, just in my head).

----------


## MartinB

*25-07-08 - 04:53: "Cult"*

I awoke at the large bedroom of my parents house.  Everything was relatively normal, except that my housemate was there.  She was acting quite strange and not saying anything.  Suddenly she jumped on me and started hugging and kissing me on the bed, just as my brother and his girlfriend walked into the room.  I tried to stand up, but she held on to me and wouldn't let go, continuing trying to hug and kiss me as my mother entered the room.  I somehow thought that she was playing a joke on me, trying to embarass me in front of my family.

My brothers girlfriend said that my friend was taking the piss out of me, but I thought that hugging and kissing someone was a confusing way to take the piss.

I tried to go downstairs, all the time whilst she was hanging on to me.  There were a number of people from my family in the living room, and I sat down on the settee with my friend, still hugging me.  My dad commented _"I like what you're wearing today, Martin"_, which I thought was a funny joke.  I thought my friend was going to be hugging me all day.

Another false awakening, I awoke in a room similar to my own, but that I believed to be sharing with students.  The room was somewhat larger than my room in reality, and had a door at the back instead of a window and was on the ground floor.

I knew that I had to get up very early for reasons that I don't remember.  I could hear other people in the room and other rooms who were also getting up around the same time.  After a short time, a housemate entered the room and switched the light on above my head.  He then pulled the red sheet from my bed and announced that he was too cold.

At first, I was a little shocked by his arrogance and selfishness, but then realised that I was lying on top of my normal bed clothes and that I didn't know where the red sheet had come from.

I could hear wind blowing from outside, realising that others were not bothering to close the outside door.  It sounded strange.  After some time, everyone had left and the house was quiet again, or so I thought.  At that moment, my housemate entered the room again.  Although by now, the room had transformed into something that was only half-room and half-outdoor.

My housemate brought his car near to where I was sleeping and started it running.  He was not driving it; the car was moving by itself, jerking forwards, then backwards repeatedly whilst turning slightly each time at random, revving it's engine loudly and violently at each movement.  He told me that he had programmed the car to do that, and it seemed as though he had done it simply to annoy me whilst I was trying to sleep.  The car was driving dangerously close to my bed, forcing me to get up as my housemate left.  He told me that I wouldn't be able to stop it.

I thought that my housemate must have assumed that he had programmed the car to only drive near me and had assumed there would be no danger to me whilst in bed, but I didn't trust him.

As I got up to leave the house, I realised that I wasn't in my normal accommodation as I had stayed with friends.  I was relieved that I would be able sleep once I returned to my normal accommodation.

I was walking along a very muddy, foggy field with a friend from university carrying my bed sheets.  There were a few people scattered around who seemed to be playing sports or just messing around.  I approached the building where I was staying; it was shaped like a letter 'H', with the entrance up the middle.

As I approached the large entrance, something didn't feel right.  _"Someone's playing a trick on me, aren't they?  Something's going to happen if I go in there."_, I said to me friend.  He didn't seem to know any more than me.  I carefully examined the area, noticing brown mud and sludge up the white walls of the building around the wet and muddy entrance.  I thought there must be people waiting inside the building in ambush for people to throw mud at.

_"I'm not going in there."_.  I turned around, but the people on then field started throwing mud at me anyway, although most of it missed me.

I looked around and saw a number of large industrial machines, such as cranes, diggers, etc.  A thought suddenly began to return to me; I seemed to remember becoming interested in a cult; I had wanted to join it to find out what was going on.   I didn't know where I was but I knew that I needed to get out.

The exit was across the field, beyond the machines that I could see.  They were blocking most of the path and many of them were active, making it quite dangerous to pass through.  Nevertheless, I managed to make my way between the machines and through a passage into an area that resembled a cross between an airport terminal and a futuristic factory.

I was forced onto conveyor belts and handled by the various machinery of the system in which I had entered.  There were people standing around the room who looked like soulless guards, police and other security personnel, who were doing tests and taking samples from me at various stages through the process.  The process was obviously intended to cause discomfort and pain to the person going through it, forcing the person to avoid electric shocks, jump over holes and avoid dangerous moving machinery.  The whole thing resembled some kind of 3D platform videogame, only it was real and not fun in the slightest.

As I reached the end of the process, I exited the huge square barrier and returned to an unfamiliar city.  I saw a long line of people waiting to enter the building and then suddenly remembered what had happened.  I had been curious about the cult.  I had talked to people about the cult; they had told me about the terms that must be agreed to in order to join; about how badly the cult were allowed to treat if you decide to leave.  I hadn't believed them, I was convinced that the cult didn't have the power by law to make such terms and I had joined anyway out of sheer curiousity, convinced that I could refuse to be treated in such a way.

I didn't know how long I had been inside the cult.  I had been brainwashed I was unable to think properly or remember things prior to joining.  I felt violated.

All I knew is that me and my friend had joined the cult against the advice given to us, and we had completely under-estimated their ability.  But now I realised the sheer strength and reality of the conspiracy; how the law was in on it and how many cult members had infiltrated society and were watching us.  I thought about the the "exit system" that I had just been through that had been put in place to "persuade" people from leaving the cult, whilst allowing the cult the geniune freedom to tell people that they can leave at any time.  I felt as though my soul had been ripped out of me.

I tried to collect my thoughts and realised that it would take me long time to recover.  I felt mentally traumatised and that my brain had been damaged.  I began to wander the city with my friend.

My friend seemed even worse off than me; he had completely changed from his usual happy-go-lucky self.  He had become quiet and depressed, and his image was weird goth-like, his appearance had changed; he was wearing black with blue and purple patterns and purple lip-stick.  He couldn't even remember his home address, so I was going to try to help him find out what it was.  I thought that I might have it stored on my DAP.

We went to a book shop nearby where I believed we'd been before joining the cult.  The shop was somewhat unusual in style, featuring old oak style furnishings and rounded shelves and walls.  My friend was talking to the owner, who he seemed to know.  The owner was saying something about being unemployed or on the dole.

More thoughts began to return to me as I remembered that my friend had been talking to his girlfriend on the Internet the night before, knowing that we were planning on leaving the next day.  I became upset because I thought I was responsible for causing my friend and his girlfriend so much misery; that I had persuaded him to join with me.

We left the shop down some stairs and back out onto the square nearby the large walled barrier of the cult ground.  The area was a large wide open concrete area with several roads and buildings around it.  As we walked along the square, two men approached with yellow bins and threw them at us.  I was shocked at first, but then realised that they were people from the cult who were doing it because we left.  I realised that the cult had infiltrated so severely into society that there would no longer be any escape from the harassment that would result from leaving the cult, and there would be nothing we could do about it.  I felt as though my life would be destroyed.

I retaliated, throwing one of the bins back at the men.  An asian girl approached me with an angry look.  She seemed to think that I was causing trouble by throwing bins.  I was convinced that it was a ploy by the men to make me look bad and turn other people against me, but there was little I could do.  The girl started trying to fight with me.

But I had nothing to lose.  I hit her in the face.  She shouted out angrily; _"You'd hit a girl?"_, drawing attention from surrounding people.  Two guys clearly heard her and started hitting hitting and kicking me to the ground until I became unconcious.  Everything went black.

I awoke, but didn't know where I was.  I remembered the situation regarding the cult.  My body felt weak and feable making me unable to move properly.  I suspected that I may not have woken up yet, but the sheer length and vividness of the whole experience kept me from believing that it could possibly be a dream.

I got up from the bed and wanted to believe that it was a bad dream.  I wanted to convince myself somehow that it wasn't real, but I couldn't.  For some reason, I was living at the top of a tall tower; I had become rich, but I didn't know how and I wasn't happy at all with my wealth.

The room was dark, with dim blue light coming from somewhere.  Small white dots were placed randomly over the walls.  I tried to examine the walls to work out exactly where I was.  I walked over to the bathroom.  I tried to wake myself up, hoping that it was a bad dream without really believing it.  And then, I did wake up.

----------


## MartinB

*06-01-09 - 06:32: "Blistex Kiss"*

I was building a large treehouse in an unknown location, under which was a fairly large fire, which I thought was to heat the treehouse.  A friend of mine was concerned that the fire would burn down the treehouse, but I was unconcerned.  I attempted to remove some logs from either side of the entrance in order to make it wider.

Unrelated to the first scene, I found myself in an unfamiliar area that loosely resembled a courtyard.  I was supposed to be visiting a woman.  As I arrived, I could see her through a glass in the door.  As I approached, she opened the door, but instead of letting me in, she came outside to me.  She embraced me and began very enthusiastically kissing me.  There were other woman scattered around the area and I was a little embarrassed by the woman.  As we began to kiss, I realised that my lips were dry, and told her that I hadn't used any lip balm.  She told me that she had some, and took a tube of Blistex and put loads of it on my lips straight from the tube, then began kissing me again, rubbing in the cream in the process.

----------


## MartinB

*13-01-09 - 03:36: "Sphercular Vortex"*

At a theme park with my brother and parents, queuing for a rollercoaster.  We boarded the ride, which was made up of many small cars rather than one long train.  My mum and brother sat in the first car whilst I sat on my own in the next one.

The ride started off relatively slowly in what appeared to be a series of underground tunnels, decorated to look like some kind of spooky haunted mine.  There were many dim green lights and all kinds of strange decorations scattering the tunnels.  Later, the ride began to speed up and emerged from the ground into the outside world.  At this point, the cars did not seem to follow the track; but seemed to be hanging and swinging unpredictably from a long arm-like mechanism that extended from a pod that followed the track.  The speed and the feeling of wind was intense.  I recall grabbing a leaf from a tree as I was swung high into the air.

A false awakening occurred.  I awoke in my bed at my parents house, remembering having recently arrived home to stay with my parents.  I thought about how much more comfortable the bed was than the one from my own house.

The house was relatively normal, except that it had both the bedroom I was staying in and the bedroom from my own house.  I got up and went to the bedroom from my own house.  It was quite different from reality, although I didn't notice this.  I tried to lie down on the bed, but there were springs poking in me from the mattress.  I decided that I should really get a new mattress.

I went back to the large bedroom in my parents house, which resembled itself from approximately four or five years ago when it had belonged to me and my brother.  The room was quite messy (as usual for that time) and I believed that we were still living there.

I noticed my brothers computer in the corner of the room was running.  I thought that he must've left it on by mistake and decided to shut it down for him.

After this, I noticed a strange object suspended completely still in mid-air at the end of his bed.  A blue-white light emitting from the air; like a miniature galaxy floating in mid-air.  I thought that it must be a vortex that my brother had made on his computer as some kind of experiment or work that he was doing.

The vortex acted like a small black hole and seemed incredibly dangerous and I didn't understand why my brother had left it there.  Any object that went near it would be sucked into oblivion; I thought that my brother had been using it to get rid of things that he didn't want.  I couldn't help but think of how irresponsible it seemed to get rid of waste in this way; with no chance whatsoever for it ever to return or be recycled.

I began trying to move objects in the room away from the vortex, fearing that they may accidentally be swallowed up by it.  I found a red transparent cube-like object, which turned out to be a broken power supply unit, so I decided to throw it into the vortex.  As the PSU got sucked into the vortex, the vortex quickly shrank into nothingness and disappeared.  I was relieved that I had gotten rid it.

Immediately after this, my brother came upstairs and entered the room.  I explained that I had fed his vortex, causing it to disappear and he seemed to be quite annoyed with me.  He explained that he would have to create a new one and then started doing something on his computer.  I tried to persuade him not to do it and questioned him about why he wanted a vortex, but he continued to type away on the computer.  Eventually, he stopped typing.

Brother: _"Right, the new vortex is going to come into existence now"_
Me: _"Where's it gonna appear though?"_
Brother: _"I don't know; probably just wherever it appears"_
Me: _"What!?  What if it appears in a wall and destroys the world?"_

He didn't seem to care and I became very scared at his recklessness.

The new vortex appeared near the door.  I saw with horror that it was within swinging range of the door should someone open it too far, and immediately above the right side of my bed.  The new vortex appeared as a strange kind of orange-yellow sphere or planet, around the size of a tennis ball covered in a cloudy pattern with sections of partial transparency where I was able to see through it.

Me: _"How am I supposed to sleep with that there?"_
Brother: _"Why can't you sleep?"_
Me: _"What if I accidentally hit that in my sleep?"_
Brother: _"Well, don't!"_
Me: _"Look, I can't sleep with that above my bed."_

He didn't seem to care, as though I was making an issue out of nothing.

He began to throw objects into the vortex, causing it to spin, whilst monitoring something on his computer.  I thought he was carrying out an experiment and was monitoring data about the vortex.  As the vortex spun at super high speed, it began to flicker rapidly through a series of fractal patterns, appearing beautiful and mathematically perfect, yet downright scary.

I was very doubtful about how much control my brother really had over the vortex.  As far as I was concerned, he wasn't really aware of the sheer destructive power of what he was messing with.

I finally decided that I needed more support in the situation and I decided to go downstairs and tell my mum so that she would help persuade my brother to stop experimenting with vortexes.  After going to the toilet, I was about to go downstairs when I saw with horror from the landing  that the door was slowly swinging open towards the vortex.

Me: _"Shit [name], the door is going to hit the vortex!  What the fuck have you done!?"_

But it was too late, as I saw the door bending and quickly disappearing into the vortex.  Given that the door was connected structurally to the rest of the house, and in turn to the rest of the planet, I knew there was no stopping the vortex now.

I ran downstairs, crying fearfully to my mum who was in the kitchen that my brother had destroyed the universe.  I didn't have time to explain to my mum, and we both ran out of the house through the backdoor and up the garden.  I wanted to run to my friends house (who in reality no longer lives there); I just wanted to see people I knew before the world was destroyed.

We reached the end of the garden, passed the garage and turned left along the muddy back lane.  As we reached the street at the end of the lane, the ground began to rumble and shake like an earthquake.  I could see dust and rocks along the street and saw people and dogs hopelessly trying to run away from the chaos.  I thought that the vortex must've totally engulfed our house and that people had seen it.

We continued running with the people up the street, but the vortex expanded far too fast for us to escape from it.  As the vortex approached, becoming bigger and bigger, the rumbling grew louder and the shaking became more intense.

I contemplated my last moments of life.  The ending seemed so pointless and I contemplated what would await me on the other side.  There was a strange sense of comfort at the prospect of "falling asleep" in death and then "awakening" on the other side in a new life, knowing nothing of the horror I was experiencing now.  I was so sure that there could not possibly be an ultimate end to subjective existence; that reincarnation in some form was an absolute certainty.

As the vortex reached, I floated in a void of chaos for a breif moment before waking up.

----------


## MartinB

*05-03-09 - 06:00 (Lucid Dream): "Head Split"*

With my brother and my mum, trying to navigate my way along a very muddy area of bumpy ground, surrounded by small sparsely distributed buildings.  The whether was somewhat gray and cold.  We reached a particularly tricky section of ground; a large crater-like dip with steep sloped sides.  The dip was around five meters in diameter and about one meter deep.  Once inside the dip, it was difficult for us to climb out due to the slippery muddy surface of the ground.  My foot sank deep in the soft mud, pulling me down unless I kept moving.

We found a small cheap white square Ikea table in and decided to climb on it to get out of the dip.

A false awakening occurred.  I was in a dark room.  Without really thinking, I got out of bed and began to walk across the room when I suddenly realised that I was dreaming.  The moment I became lucid, I felt an odd, dull pain in my head, which went away fairly quickly.  I rubbed my hands together, hoping to bring more vision to the dream and stablize it.  I wandered around a unfamiliar house, though filled with familiar objects; pictures from my wall, emitted strange coloured glows.

I found my way to the front door and onto an unfamiliar residential street.  Although it was night-time, the street was comparitively bright, lit by many orange glowing street lamps.  I felt joy to see that I had established a full scene view in the dream.  Some cyclists were approaching from the left.  For some reason - possibly because I thought it would be funny - I decided to push over one of the cyclists as they passed.

The cyclists collided and fell to the floor.  I looked to see if they were hurt, and saw that the cyclists head whom I had pushed was split half-way down the middle.  It looked odd, as there was no blood or brain; but just pink flesh, though still appeared rather disturbing.  I looked away and then made my way to another location via means that I don't remember.

I was stood atop a platform at the long west edge of a tall rectangular old mansion room or corridor.  Nearby a window at the north end was a woman by a tall window who appeared to be busy doing something, but the darkness prevented me from seeing in detail.  I also felt the presence of others towards the south end of the room, but didn't identify any person in particular other than the woman.

I decided to practice some magic and attempted to cast fireballs towards the woman.  With success, the woman responded by attempting to throw fireballs back at me.  I attempted to throw a fireball through the window, expecting it to break.  However, the fireball passed through the window seemingly without touching it.  Whilst continuing to cast fireballs and lightning bolts at each other until I woke up.

----------


## MartinB

*09-03-09 - 01:01 (Lucid Dream): "Flight Into Space"*

I arrived with my brother at a very long rectangular bungalow-like building.  It was very late at night and the weather was cold and wet.  We were there because we had a mission to complete; we hadn't been sure that it would really happen, but Armageddon was about to occur and we were the only people on Earth who knew the secret of how to avert it.  It was as though we had received information from the future about it and we knew exactly what was going to happen.

We each entered the building through a different door, me at the south-west end of the building and my brother at the south.  Another person was waiting for us inside.  The building appeared to be some kind of strange secret military base or hideout, although there were very few people around.  Strangely, the building had multiple floors on the inside, even though the building from outside only appeared to consist of a single floor.

As I entered the building into a large corridor, I suddenly became worried as I realised that I didn't have my DAP with me that contained the instructions for averting the apocalypse.  I knew that I would need to recall them entirely from memory as it was too late to return to fetch my DAP, but this seemed to be a huge task due to the sheer quantity of tasks that needed to be carried out.

Me and my brother were required to each carry out different tasks co-operatively in different areas of the base in order to succeed.  I began to worry that he might also forget what he had to do, but continued on with the mission anyway.

I tried to remember what I needed to do.  The first task was to find five pieces of a device that, when fitted together, formed some kind of contraption with a needle sticking out the end (I have no idea what it was).  After scouting an area of the base and successfully completing this task, I remembered that I would need to find some kind of weapon.

There was a large aircraft in the middle of the base.  I made my way to a secret compartment in the side of the aircraft from the first floor, where I found some kind of top-secret experimental military gun and lots of ammo for it.

After this, I made my way to the east side of the base, where I found an injured soldier.  I needed to help him.  I applied a plaster to his leg, then put a larger plaster on top of it and he suddenly recovered and became normal again.

By now, the base environment seemed to have changed a lot.  The entire base was enclosed in a glass dome and had a much more futuristic feel to it and was now much more populated in some areas.  There were no longer any rooms, although some areas were separated by barriers.  The base layout flowed through my mind at a somewhat abstract level, like a colourful diagram showing computers and the locations of the invaders.  The aircraft was still in the middle of the base.

I climbed on top of the aircraft, trying to remember what I had to do next.  My mind wandered into a day-dream like state, in a passive trance like watching a movie.  I was watching through the glass framework of the dome, seeing countless hordes of small alien-like creatures flying around outside against the red night sky.  They had invaded and we had failed.  The vision faded to black and a warning message appeared in red, with some white text below.  It appeared similar to a copyright warning on a movie, and reminded me that I was day-dreaming.

I snapped out of it and realised that the vision that I had just seen was really going to happen unless we were to hurry up and remember what needed to be done.  Reality hit me hard and I became quite worried; we had possibly only minutes left.

I looked outside the glass dome for any sign of the invasion, but the sky was clear.  There seemed to be absolutely no sign that anything was even going to happen, and I began to doubt the situation.  Standing on top of the aircraft, I wondered whether I could be dreaming and jumped in the air to do a test.  I floated up in the air - which confirmed that I was dreaming - and floated through the roof of the base.

I continued flying higher above what appeared to be a huge beautiful night-time city scape, stretching off in every direction into infinity, with colourful lights and buildings.

I began trying and move around above city, but my flight control seemed rather unresponsive at first.  I swayed around in the sky a little uncontrollably - trying to maintain my focus on the city.  At some point, I lost focus and moved through a full 360 degrees before gaining view of the city again, which amused me as the buildings had all completely changed!  After a short time, I managed to gain full control over flight movement.

With full control, I moved smoothly and calmly above the city until I heard voices from below.  I began descending to investigate.  As I got closer to the buildings below, I began to hear them more clearly.  Their words were hostile and aggressive; they sounded like thugs or gang members, and then I heard a blast like the sound of a shotgun.  I was sure they were trying to shoot me, so I flew along the city quickly away from the source of the sounds.

However, the sounds seemed to follow me along the ground directly below.  I was too high to see them, so I had my doubts that they would be able to aim accurately enough to hit me, but I decided not to take chances and fly higher, where they would not be able to reach me.  I found myself perched in a huge, unfinished tower structure.  The tower consisted of only metal beams, like the internal girders which would eventually hold the finished building in place.

I looked down through the center of the girders, but the fall extended far beyond what I could see.  Nevertheless, I could still hear the thugs at the bottom of the tower and the shotgun blasts as they tried to shoot me up through the tower.  I decided that I had to lose them once and for all.

I took off again from the tower and looked around at the city scape.  The land was not flat, but was unusually mountainous, with tall cliffs stretching high above the tallest buildings, and even higher than my current altitude above the city.  The city scape continued, regardless of the height of the terrain, covering the mountains and cliffs.  I decided to fly up the cliffs, knowing that there was no chance the thugs would be able to follow me to such heights.

I flew up the cliff, getting higher and higher until the rest of the city was a fine mesh of twinkling lights.  At the top of the cliff, a large gray-metal futuristic circular spaceship was hovering and spinning slowly.  I positioned myself directly above the spaceship as it lifted from the top of the mountain, with me following it.

This was my chance!

I knew that this was my chance to travel into space.  I had tried numerous times before, but failed every time because I had nothing to focus on once I got above the clouds.  But with the spaceship, I had something to focus on whilst making the journey into space.

Within seconds, I had left the Earths atmosphere and was floating in a field of asteroids.  I examined the asteroids, which were brightly lit by the sun and acknowledged how real and clear they appeared.  I then turned around to face the Earth and looked at the blue planet, again noting how bright and real it appeared.  I contemplated how amazing it was to see the Earth from space and thought about how funny it was that I was in space and yet able to breath.  I turned once again to face another planet; an orange-brown planet, possibly mars.

I then realised that I was holding a camera and decided to take photos of the planet, but whilst looking, I realised that I was looking at it on a TV screen and that I was stood in the middle of a small well-lit street, and this caused me to forget that I was dreaming.  There was a film crew and a desk nearby where a man and a woman were sat.  They appeared to be news reporters and I realised that the TV I had been looking at was the live broadcast from the reporters here.

There were a few dozen people lined up around the desk, watching the live broadcast and it seemed as though they were there to support the reporters.  I thought that the reporters were married and had started up a small independent news channel on their own and that people respected them because of this.  The reporters seemed to be very nice people who would be more likely to report honestly and on positive events than the faceless big mainstream media.

Their news channel was called "The Weather Channel", which didn't seem at all unusual to me until I woke up.

----------


## MartinB

*09-03-09 - 06:25: "Reborn"*

Somehow, I had been reborn.  I was still in the same family and still have the same mental and physical abilities that I have now, except that I was a baby of only a few weeks old.

My mother was taking me around the shops in our hometown.  She was clearly aware of my situation and abilities, and seemed underwhelmed by the situation, treating me as though I was much older than a baby.

We entered a shop that appeared to be half-electronics shop and half-off-licence.  My brother was also there and we were looking at DVD movies that were available to rent along the left wall of the shop.  Most of them were stand-up comedians, but my brother complained that most of them were already two or three years old.

I moved towards the back left corner of the shop, by a door leading to a private stock room.  I bumped into something on a shelf by the door, a bottle wobbled on the shelf, but didn't fall.  I looked at the shelves, seeing a large number of various alcoholic products; wines, spirits and alcopops.  I noticed in particular a WKD product that said it was 14% alcohol on the bottle, which I'm unsure exists in reality.

My brother then mentioned something about going out via the back door through the stock room.  I didn't want to do this through fear of getting into trouble, so I let him go by himself.  I saw piles of bottles and cardboard behind the door as he went through it.  Me and my mum decided to leave through the normal shop entrance, but I woke up at this point.

----------

